#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-04
<mhall119> mhr3: is the example code on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/lenses-and-scopes/ Vala?
<mhr3> mhall119, yep
<mhr3> although without a couple of keywords it could very well be python :)
<mhall119> thanks mhr3
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-05
<bernie> has anyone ever reported a bug that makes the display remain black with only the mouse cursor moving?
<bernie> i'm experiencing it on a desktop with nvidia and a laptop with intel gfx, so it's probably not a driver issue
<bernie> it happens after switching on the screen on the desktop and after resume on the laptop, when one normally would see the gnome-screensaver-dialog
<bernie> the unity process has crashed, compiz is still running
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> trust me on this, but if unity crashed, compiz wouldn't be running
<thumper> bernie: how often do you get it?
<bernie> well but i don't see "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/unity" on the machine with the black screen
<bernie> it's present on the machine where i'm typing (oh, but i started it manually from the console because it had previously crashed here too)
<bernie> thumper: i'd say about once every 2-3 days
<thumper> bernie: perhaps a better indicator would be, what ration of success to bug do you have when coming back to the computer
<thumper> is to 1 time in 10,
<thumper> 1 in 5
<thumper> ?
<thumper> bug to good (in those cases :)
<bernie> thumper: maybe 1 in 10... it seems to happen on display hot plug or hot remove
<bernie> thumper: i filed this bug earlier today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1008808
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1008808 in Compiz "Compiz hangs with a black screen" [Undecided,New]
<thumper> bernie: yeah, I thought I saw the bug fly past
<bernie> thumper: but now i have a live machine which we could use to debug the problem in real time
<bernie> thumper: since it's not reproducible at will...
<bernie> thumper: ok, compiz isn't stuck somewhere... if i strace it i see it talking with X
<bernie> thumper: also, the mouse cursor changes shape near the middle of the screen, probably where the password prompt should be
<duflu> Hi bernie, regarding your black screen problem, could you please tell me what graphics driver you're using?
<bernie> duflu: xserver-xorg-video-intel_2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4
<bernie> duflu: but it also happened today on my desktop which has the proprietary nvidia driver
<duflu> bernie: OK, thanks. Unfortunately that means it's a bug I'm not yet aware of so don'
<duflu> t have a quick fix
<duflu> Further discussion will be in the bug itself...
<bernie> duflu: there are a bunch of errors from compiz in ~/.xsession-errors:
<bernie> Warn: glXCreatePixmap failed (multiple times)
<bernie> compiz (decor) - Warn: failed to bind pixmap to texture
<bernie> duflu: ok, i'll add what i found so far
<duflu> bernie: That's not related I think. And it's something that we have fixed in compiz 0.9.8
<bernie> duflu: is there a package in precise-proposed or some ppa?
<duflu> bernie: No, sorry, not yet because 0.9.8 breaks compatibility with unity in precise. That needs to be resolved and both put in the same PPA. Will take time.
<duflu> bernie: Thanks for adding the extra details. I will get to reviewing the bug formally today. It was already in my queue.
<bernie> thanks a lot
<bernie> i'm glad to help by providing logs or running debug binaries. i can also use gdb if needed.
<greyback> cbradsha: hello
<greyback> cbradsha_: hello again :)
<cbradsha_> greyback: hi
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<davidcalle> Apparently, latest libunity breaks gi introspection.
<mhr3> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you know where it could come from? configure.ac has been modified for GTK. Probably related.
<mhr3> oh?
<mhr3> davidcalle, can you pastebin the new gir?
<davidcalle> mhr3, you mean /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Unity.py ?
<mhr3> davidcalle, /usr/share/gir-1.0
<davidcalle> mhr3, http://pastebin.com/9LpQZaLB
<greyback> cbradsha_: ping
<mhr3> davidcalle, the girs are identical
<mhr3> what's exactly the problem you're seeing?
<davidcalle> mhr3, that's what bothers me. I've tried it on two machines. from gi.repository import Unity fails with "ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Unity"
<mhr3> davidcalle, and do you have the typelib?
<mhr3> davidcalle, /usr/lib/girepository-1.0
<davidcalle> mhr3, yes, the Unity one is missing.
<davidcalle> mhr3, yes as in "that's it"
<mhr3> didrocks, ^^ typelib missing for latest libunity
<didrocks> interesting, I ship it though
<didrocks> so multiarch didn't work for you?
<mhr3> typelib isn't arch-independant
<didrocks> davidcalle: you have it under /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/Unity-5.0.typelib
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> or i386 if you have an i386 machine
<davidcalle> didrocks, it's here (on 64)
<didrocks> davidcalle: so, it seems that gir doesn't know how to read multiarch
<mhr3> bad gir, bad!
<mhr3> or well, pygi?
<didrocks> yeah, should be pygi
<didrocks> I can workaround this for now
<didrocks> not really fun, we loose the multiarch benefit
<didrocks> but well
<didrocks> mhr3: davidcalle: ok, next commit will be fine, I moved the file and tested
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks a lot
<didrocks> davidcalle: yw :)
<mzcl-mn> good afternoon
<mzcl-mn> did you notice that after last upgrade to mesa drivers people are complaining about unity failing back to unity 2d?
<mzcl-mn> I for one experienced this with the drivers I got from the amd site
<mzcl-mn> to get back I had to uninstall those and use either the ones in jockey or the ones that came with the distro
<mzcl-mn> is this reported yet?
<mzcl-mn> I mean already... ;(
<mzcl-mn> :(
<cr3> hi folks, might anyone happen to know where /usr/lib/unity/autopilot.py might come from?
<Zhenech> dpkg -S /usr/lib/unity/autopilot.py
<cr3> Zhenech: exactly, no match, I wonder if it's something that existed and got removed at some point. I'm about to see if there might be a related log message in lp:unity
<Zhenech> if removed, the file would be gone
<Zhenech> (is it maybe a symlink?)
<cr3> Zhenech: no symlink, but I am finding tools/autopilot and test/autopilot in lp:unity, not sure if it used to be installed at some point though
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-06
<DaSpawn> I have a weird issue with Ubuntu 11.04 and unity menu.  If I go in with 2D mode it works fine, in regular mode the menu bar on top and left are there ok, but when it opens it greys out and shows the arrow, but I see no large menu.  The strangest part is the menu is actually there, if I click where menu items would be, applications open.  Already tried unity --reset, reset-icons.  Any help would be appreciated
<slank> Can anyone say how to re-prioritize search results in the unity apps & files lens? I switched terminals and the old one comes first in the list.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-07
<testi> Where does unity calculate transparency? GPU or CPU? For example the transparency of the Dash-Help that appears when you keep pressing the Super-Key.
 * Zhenech pokes tedg about https://code.launchpad.net/~sargentd/dbusmenu/multiarch-same-devheaders/+merge/107170
<tedg> Zhenech, Heh, I approved it :-)
<tedg> We need to get that autolander up to protect us from lazy developers ;-)
<Zhenech> then get someone to merge it too :)
<Zhenech> you need a merge-minion :)
<tedg> Zhenech, We're switching to using Jenkins for that, but it's not all set up yet for all projects.
<Zhenech> aha, jenkins is cool
<tjaalton> hey, i've got a 3x2 desktop grid, and switching between virtual desktops 2 and 3 I sometimes seen the contents of 1 flash on the screen, as if the switch was actually wrapped the other way
<tjaalton> so, two rows, three columns
<tjaalton> switching within the same row means the third screen will sometimes flash on the screen
<tjaalton> filed bug 1010068
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1010068 in unity (Ubuntu) "while switching between two desktops, the contents of a third desktop flashes on the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010068
<seb128> tjaalton, seems like it's rather a compiz than unity session, does it happen with GNOME classic and compiz as well?
<tjaalton> seb128: haven't tried
<tjaalton> but yeah compiz is more likely
<nik90> tjaalton: I think also that it is more compiz related...I think I may have this issue as well
<nik90> shall we change the affected package to compiz?
<tjaalton> nik90: sure
<tjaalton> I reproduced it with gnome-classic + compiz
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-08
<thechef> How is the dash-transparency effects different from the transparency in "Opacity, Brightness and Saturation", because the dash-transparency is extremely sluggish and slow and affects CPU usage heavily (if you add blur it's even worse) and for "Opacity, Brightness and Saturation" it's equally smooth and and CPU usage is absolutely not affected.
<thechef> Take as an example, a video or opengl game running in the background
<mhall119> thechef: the difference is that "Opacity, Brightness and Saturation" will make the entire window transparent, including everything in it.  The Dash has a transparent background, but the components displayed in it are fully opaque
<mhall119> I think
<mhall119> I'm no expert
<thechef> mhall119, so one is realized with an alpha channel and the other one not.
<mhall119> ok
<k1ldare> got a question...not sure if it's actually gnome or unity related, though
<k1ldare> I've noticed in the calendar applet today's date will be highlighted ini the calendar, but the date above will be for yesterday.  I did a quick search but couldn't find anything on this
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-09
<mhall119> bilal: happy birthday!
<bilal> mhall119: Thank you!
<bilal> mhall119: enjoy your weekend!
<mhall119> sure will :)
<mhall119> got dinner on the smoker already
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-03
<mzanetti> Saviq: good morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, o/
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey... take the phone and turn on the screen
<mzanetti> then start dragging the greeter, but don't release
<mzanetti> drag left and right continuosly
<Saviq> mzanetti, gets stuck
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably when you reach the DirectionalDragArea
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> hmm no
<Saviq> unrelated to the DDA
<mzanetti> Saviq: sorry... had my weekly QA sync meeting
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't be
<mzanetti> Saviq: soo... yes.
<mzanetti> it freezes
<mzanetti> and actually it happens to me (as I started dogfooding) like every 20th unlock of the phone or so
<mzanetti> and I have to plug it and restart the shell
<mzanetti> I have taken out all the greeter content... still happens
<mzanetti> I have also removed the animation from the background (fade in from behind), still happens
<mzanetti> it kinda seems as when causing too fast dragging at some point the input gets lost
<mzanetti> as the indicator icons still change state (e.g. wifi signal strength)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, seems the Revealer gets confused
<Saviq> or the whole input stack, even
<mzanetti> that'd be bas
<mzanetti> bad
<greyback> hi guys
<Saviq> morning greyback
<mzanetti> hey ho greyback
<mzanetti> greyback: one for you too:
<mzanetti> greyback: start an app
<mzanetti> greyback: restart the shell
<greyback> Saviq: mzanetti: greetings on this fine morning
<mzanetti> greyback: try to open a new app
<greyback> mzanetti: with trunk?
<mzanetti> greyback: or image 147 (aka. the dogfooding one)
 * greyback gets downloading image 147
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't even feel like speed is a factor
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... in my experience slow is worse than fast
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I meant it happens in both cases
<Saviq> mzanetti, it feels like some buffer overflows or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: I have debugged it for a little while on the weekend but didn't really come to anything useful tbh
<Saviq> mzanetti, the Revealer itself seems fine, tst_Revealer.qml doesn't show the issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, and dropping the DirectionalDragArea doesn't help, either
<mzanetti> Saviq: the DDA is not used when unlocking yet, is it? I think only the launcher uses it yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I was just afraid the interaction between them was the issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw, side note: pmcgowan complained quite a bit about the DDA in the Launhcer on friday
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. the fact that we've added the DDA at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, what about?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess he holds the device in the right hand, starts with the thum at the left lower corner and moves it in a sort of circular gesture towards the upper right (hope you understand what I mean)
<mzanetti> Saviq: his finger always leaves the allowed angle and the launcher gets stuck
<Saviq> mzanetti, possible, we simply need to tweak the values
<mzanetti> Saviq: sergiusens on the other side really loves the current angle config
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm almost sure something overflows, it feels like you need to generate almost exactly the same amount of events to trigger this
<Saviq> not that that feeling helps much
<mzanetti> haha
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. on manta I need to go back and forth 7-8 times to the center of the screen and back to the right edge
<mzanetti> hmm... could be, yes... what I don't really understand is that it happens only with the greeter. revealing an app from the right edge doesn't have this problem
<mzanetti> but still when removing all the greeter content and replacing it with a black rectangle, it still happens
<Saviq> mzanetti, I feel like it's the Revealer at fault
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least the way the Greeter uses it must be exposing some issue in it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's quite a complicated beast
<mzanetti> the revealer?
<Saviq> mzanetti, Revealer.qml
 * mzanetti hammers prints into every line of revealer.qml
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, but it also gets stuck after 10 or so times being unlocked :/
<Saviq> that's bad
<Saviq> that's what you meant that it happens for you during normal usage
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> I wonder why noone else dogfooding encountered that
<mzanetti> Saviq: and then I restart the shell and get hit by the bug I reported to greyback... then I have to reboot :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: so far everyone I told could reproduce
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: and M. Frey said he suffered from that too since a while already
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me wonders if the buffer "drains" after time
<Saviq> so if you only do it every minute or so
<Saviq> it wouldn't happen
<Saviq> but it doesn't feel so from your experience
<greyback> yep, 13 unlocks and now I cannot unlock
<greyback> fresh flash
<Saviq> is bad
<greyback> can't bring out the launcher either
 * Saviq wonders if the IFA is animated too often
<Saviq> that's a new thing
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti got it
<mzanetti> really?
<mzanetti>  \o/
<greyback> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, drop the InputFilterArea from Greeter
 * mzanetti pimps his dogfood
<Saviq> wth just happened...
<Saviq> is it just me or has compiz just become freakishly unstable?
<mzanetti> become?
<mzanetti> yeah... removing IFA gets around it indeed.
<greyback> mzanetti: when you say "restart the shell" - how are you doing that?
<mzanetti> greyback: usually I do a "sudo service ubuntu-session restart"
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-greeter-stuck/+merge/167002
<greyback> mzanetti: I see. Usually when I do that it kills the applications too, but sometimes qmlscene doesn't respect that
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... afaik starting today autolanding etc will be moved over to saucy. we are supposed to backport ciritical fixes to the dogfood image manually
<Saviq> greyback, it won't kill the apps if they're not focused (i.e. stopped)
<greyback> Saviq: ah really
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, as SIGINT doesn't do anything to them
<Saviq> they need SIGKILL
<Saviq> SIGTERM, rather
<Saviq> (doesn't do anything)
<greyback> makes sense
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you explain why this actually fixes it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the InputFilterArea doesn't update its size all the time to match with the Greeter's
<Saviq> mzanetti, so there's no updates sent to the input stack
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that's what was getting stuck, I believe
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... I see.... didn't know the greeter is resized
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's moved around
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. geometry changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok...
<mzanetti> yeah... might wel be..
<Saviq> mzanetti, still needs fixing at the other side
<mzanetti> Saviq: so in that case the actual bug must be inside the IFA
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, but anyway we need to review our use of IFAs to not animate them, it usually is the case of "should we filter this area or not"
<greyback> +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, regardless of how far the related gesture is
<greyback> should almost be an on/off thing really IMO
<mzanetti> yeah, I agree... thats what I do in the launcher...
<Saviq> greyback, well, there's probably a few cases: the left / top / right edge
<mzanetti> is >0 pixels shown, enable it fullscreen
<Saviq> greyback, and then the whole screen
<greyback> Saviq: hence the "almost" :)
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> and yeah, the launcher
<Saviq> and the hud
<Saviq> so yeah, there's a few, but they should have static geometry
<greyback> mzanetti: so restarting shell, the bug I see is that the apps lens has a black preview of an app that didn't die. I can still launch apps however, and window switching is ok. What am I missing?
<mzanetti> greyback: my scenario:
<mzanetti> I launcher the phone app
<mzanetti> I launch another app
<mzanetti> bring the phone app to top (app screenshot gets taken)
<mzanetti> restart the shell
<mzanetti> start the gallery, once its loaded, it shows the app screenshot of the phone (you can see the gallery starting up an initializing, but then overridden by the phone app screenshot)
<mzanetti> Saviq: approved your fix... once this and and the app screenshot fix (^) is in, I vote for a new release as those are the only 2 issues I found while dogfooding through the weekend
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, will do
<greyback> Hmm, another bug: open phone app at the dialer screen, left-edge swipe to show launcher - rest of screen is darkened a bit, tap a number on the dialer. Dialer gets that input event, but it shouldn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, we might also think about increasing the angle on the Launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, will ping pmcgowan about this later
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. I increased it to 30 in my branch.. seems perfect for me... I wanted to ask Pat how he feels with 30°
<mzanetti> its 10° right now
<Saviq> yeah, probably too low
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... I think my launcher branch improves the overall behavior quite a bit.. might make sense if you guys start testing it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, will do
<mzanetti> I'll push the 30 degrees there
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... xbmcremote should be in a usable state (in case you wanna start dogfooding too ;)
<Saviq> :)
<greyback> mzanetti: I'm really struggling to reproduce your bug. Worst I see is a flicker of the last-focused-app when launching a new app (not good tho, will look into it)
<Saviq> fook... with every letter I type into the dash, a Chromium tab is opened <facepalm>
<greyback> oO
<greyback> that's insane
<greyback> ghost in the machine?
<Saviq> greyback, probably some scope gets confused
<greyback> confused or not, no scope should be able to do anything like that
<Saviq> greyback, actually it's the online accounts
<Saviq> greyback, it had (has?) problems with accessing my google account, so signon-ui did something weird
<greyback> Saviq: very very weird
<mzanetti> greyback: ok... I only can reproduce it in combination of the greeter bug
<mzanetti> greyback: so open an app, say the phone-app
<mzanetti> greyback: lock the screen, and then reproduce the hang by swiping the greeter left/right continuously
<mzanetti> greyback: it'll get stuck, then reboot the shell and try starting another app
<mzanetti> don't ask me how that is related...
<greyback> Ok, will try. But code-wise, before /every/ animation we request a new screenshot. They are cached however, so maybe there's a cache bug. Will see
<greyback> thanks for digging for me
<mzanetti> greyback: are you doing something when the animation is finished too?
<mzanetti> greyback: so maybe its only when restarting the shell in the middle of an animation
<Saviq> mardy, ping
<greyback> mzanetti: nope, nothing fancy on animation finish. Just hide the screenshot
<greyback> but we always refresh screenshot before starting a new animation
<mzanetti> greyback: weird thing is, while an animation is running I can see the screenshot of the correct up. only when it then sits there and should run (e.g. no screenshot at all) I see the screenshot of the app from before the restart
<mzanetti> s/up/app/
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it might be not a screenshot, but the actual app
<Saviq> mzanetti, while the new app is painting its first frame
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I create a new directory test/qttest/ in unity-api?
<greyback> mzanetti: hmm, while I've still not found your exact bug, I've found something quite likely related. At least it's somewhere to start
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think the infographics are ready to land now. Mind giving me and updated opinion?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just noticed one more bug I'll chat to pete-woods about it, will get back to you when it's sorted.
<pstolowski> sil2100: ping
<nic-doffay> Saviq, apparently it's cool. As above if you wouldn't mind having another look at it.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes please
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti was doing your review there, so I'll let him take care of it :)
<mzanetti> ack
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, hold off on that... Merging trunk overwrote something.
<mardy> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> mardy, hey, it seems signon-ui has some issues with the Ubuntu-SSO enabled Google accounts
<Saviq> mardy, at some point every letter entered into the dash opened a tab in Chromium for me...
<mardy> Saviq: what did the tabs contain?
<Saviq> mardy, about:blank...
<mardy> weeeird
<Saviq> mardy, resolved now after a few runs of "give access" in signon-ui, but just letting you know that there are some issues like that
<mardy> Saviq: I'll check, thanks
<Saviq> mardy, weird indeed, imagine how I felt ;)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lol
<nic-doffay> Doing one last commit for new gradients.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's ready whenever you are. Shouldn't be a lot left to look at.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hehe... go into your builddir and do a "make testGreeter". Seems the infographics has troubles keeping the pace :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, argh forgot about the tests.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you're lucky... till all passing. however, I miss a test that actually waits for the animation to be completed and checks if everything is fine
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do you think that would be worth having?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, elaborate on everything fine :P
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the animation actually stops and all the final values have been reached
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and it seems you messed up with the last merge. you reverted the change from mterry that changes the PathView to be a ListView
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'll revert back to his revision.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the rest seems ok to me... fix that merge and we can merge it I'd say
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any idea what's going on with the tests?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ?
<mzanetti> whats wrong with them?
<nic-doffay> getting errors trying to make them.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: works fine for me
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if the error is "cannot load libunity-core-0.6.so.5" or something like that, wipe your unity_build directory and do a fresh ./build -s
<mzanetti> I had that end of last week
<nic-doffay> cool
<Cimi> in qml, how do I write a timer to update a variable at midnight?
<Cimi> not sure I can change the interval while running...
<Saviq> Cimi, ATM you'd need a timer to check every minute if midnight passed
<Cimi> Saviq, updating the interval?
<Cimi> Saviq, when you start the calender, it's as long as the remaining time till midnight
<Cimi> Saviq, then you trigger it and set interval of one day
<Saviq> Cimi, that's complicating too much, we'll later have an object that you will ask for signals with given resolution
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm sick btw :)
<Saviq> Cimi, and why're you happy about that? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, not happy :)
<Cimi> Saviq, but better to mile than being sad, always
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, is it literally only the PathView that needs to be changed back to a ListView?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no... I think mterry's commit did a few other small graphical changes too
<mzanetti> Saviq: question: unity-apis will generate a library we can link at some point, right?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, is that revision 656?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: don't think so
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: oh shit... it reverts more
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also the fix that we have only 50 people in the lens
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, which revision screwed everything?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I guess your last merge
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the changes you reverted came in friday afternoon... so you messed up either friday night or today morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure about that, at least for the abstract headers I really just planned to include them as sources in the implementation
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the actual question is, if I create a mock implementation with some launcher entries now, how will I be able to use that in the shell until the real one is done?
<Saviq> mzanetti, a plugin on the same path should be enough?
<mzanetti> Saviq: plugin?
<Saviq> mzanetti, your case might be slightly different
<mzanetti> Saviq: so it is a lib in the end...
<Saviq> mzanetti, for Notifications what we have is a mock implementation (a Unity.Notifications plugin) inside lp:unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's just minimal, one that's used to pass the tests inside lp:unity-api
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... but in that case you don't need the header and as long as there is a plugin with that name somewhere it'll work
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, the header is just convenience
<mzanetti> Saviq: in my case I need to include a header and then still someone needs to load the actual backend and give me a pointer to it somehow
<Saviq> mzanetti, easiest solution would be to have a separate "Launcher backend" plugin, one that will expose the list of favourites, and that we can pass to our internal launcher model
<mzanetti> Saviq: the plugin interface is then in the unity-api repo or in ours?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm starting to think the separation between "our part of the backend" and "their part of the backend" becomes difficult
<Saviq> mzanetti, there should be just one "Unity.Launcher" plugin that does everything what we need - and the shell-facing interface would just be model, with a way to pass the list of running apps to it
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe... thats what we asked you in the meeting last week
<Saviq> mzanetti, I misunderstood the question, then :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't see a reason to split it up unnecessarily
<mzanetti> Saviq: nah... I think its fine right now... the question is just how to load the backend implementation from with in c++
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think we need to, we just need to pass the list of favorites to the "launcher model"
<Saviq> mzanetti, this way we'll be able to qml-test it easily, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. Launcher.Model { favourites: Launcher.favorites; running: Mir.runningApps }
<mzanetti> Saviq: so you mean the launchermodel I have in my launcher branch should be moved over to unity-apis?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not the implementation of it, just the interface definition, with the abstract headers
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh? I don't see what that would change
<Saviq> mzanetti, mumble?
<mzanetti> yeah
<sil2100> pstolowski: pong!
<pstolowski> sil2100: heyah! how does the landing story look today?
<sil2100> pstolowski: I just finished all the irritating tax errands so I can start soon
<didrocks> pstolowski: we'll need to disable 2 scopes though, the 2 python2 ones (launchpad and sshsearch)
<didrocks> sil2100: you will have a libunity update to do for that I guess ^
<didrocks> (and rebuilding libunity and then unity)
<didrocks> pstolowski: we can still land them in universe though
<pstolowski> didrocks: what's wrong with them?
<didrocks> pstolowski: we are moving away from python2 installed by default
<didrocks> so we don't want to introduce back python2 deps
<pstolowski> didrocks: ah, fair enough
<pstolowski> didrocks: will let davidcalle know..
<didrocks> pstolowski: thanks, I was hunting for him, but not around :p
<sil2100> Ah, so the decision is 'no' to those scopes in the end
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> sil2100: pstolowski: I'll let you handle the 2 rebuilds?
<pstolowski> didrocks: I'm unclear on what that means and what needs updating in libunity?
<sil2100> didrocks: same here - do you mean getting rid of python2 deps?
<sil2100> In libunity?
<mhr3> pstolowski, client-scope.json
<mhr3> scopes*
<pstolowski> mhr3: right..
<sil2100> oh
<didrocks> mhr3: someone following, thanks! :)
<didrocks> so updating this one
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks, forgot about that one
<didrocks> and have unity rebuilt to pick the recommends frmo the new .json file
<sil2100> pstolowski: can you scratch out a MR?
<pstolowski> sil2100: y
<sil2100> Thanks! I'll approve it when needed
<pstolowski> davidcalle: hi!
<davidcalle> pstolowski, hey :)
<greyback> back, had power outage
<pstolowski> davidcalle: (13:59:53) didrocks: pstolowski: we'll need to disable 2 scopes though, the 2 python2 ones (launchpad and sshsearch)
<pstolowski> davidcalle: (14:00:23) didrocks: pstolowski: we can still land them in universe though
<pstolowski> davidcalle: (14:00:48) didrocks: pstolowski: we are moving away from python2 installed by default
<davidcalle> pstolowski, thanks for the heads up. Universe is ok until their deps move to python3 (or maybe Launchpad could end up server side).
<pstolowski> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/disable-some-scopes/+merge/167027
<pstolowski> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> pstolowski: you should bump debian/changelog version so that unity can build-dep on it
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<pstolowski> didrocks: k
<sil2100> didrocks: just making sure, a bump to 7.0.0daily13.05.31ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu2 is ok, right? It certainly doesn't look beautiful when dep'ing such a version, but should be ok?
<didrocks> sil2100: should rather be 7.0.1 IMHO but that's fine as well
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, look at what's in the ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: but I guess the version is higher than 7.0.0daily13.05.31ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu2
<greyback> mzanetti: I've replied to a couple of your comments, can I get your input please https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity/refactor-wm-and-test/+merge/166524
<sil2100> didrocks: I was wondering about bumping the micro version, but we're not really breaking the API here...
<didrocks> sil2100: micro version is not for breaking the API, it's more for adding a new capability that you depend on, which is the case here, you want to pick the latest :)
<sil2100> didrocks: that's not what the example in the FAQ shows! ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's a wiki, feel free to edit it to amend it :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: so, as I discussed with didrocks, change the version number to 7.0.1-0ubuntu1 if you can (and in configure.ac bump the version as well)
<sil2100> pstolowski: this way it'll be indeed cleaner in the unity dependencies
<mzanetti> greyback: answered
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: ok I see the value, I'll add it. Shouldn't take too long
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. now I don't see any more why I would need anything in unity-apis at all for the launcher... I would just move that header file into lp:unity/phablet and we implement all stuff in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, thing is, ultimately we don't want the Unity.Launcher plugin to live with lp:unity/phablet
<mzanetti> oh... I see
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we want to allow different implementations of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, hence the need for lp:unity-api at all - a way to maintain a contract between the shell and $implementation
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. the shell is supposed to be a dumb View on top of the data coming from Unity.Launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, and whoever implements Unity.Launcher needs to adhere to that contract
<Saviq> mzanetti, hence the split
<sil2100> didrocks: to get the unity libunity version bump in, I will have to first run the re-build for libunity alone, right? Since otherwise the merger won't find 7.0.1 and will bail out - the other way would be merging it in manually and re-running both libunity and unity at once
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can live without it of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, but you'll just have more work ahead of you
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly
<Saviq> and by you I mean $someone who implements the Unity.Launcher plugin
<Saviq> mzanetti, ^
<didrocks> sil2100: as you wish, check with upstream but personnally, I'm fine with a manual push to speed this up (on the unity side)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... but that header that I have in there right now doesn't make any sense in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me looks
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats basically the interface between me an Wellark
<mzanetti> and
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's not supposed to be there
<mzanetti> ok... so for now I just put that into lp:unity/phablet and create the other interface in the unity-apis. we can start with the implementation in unity/phablet until we know where it should go for real
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we can just extract the API parts later
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, just go with a simple implementation now
<Saviq> mzanetti, simply because it will probably change substantially as we go
<Saviq> mzanetti, and at the end when we decide it's ready to ship, we extract it
<Saviq> mzanetti, and start enforcing the contract
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry if I got you confused
<mzanetti> you kinda did :D no worries tho.
<kgunn> Saviq just 2 cents....we should probably enforce few weeks before Oct
<kgunn> just as a test to see if we're settled
<Saviq> kgunn, way before that :)
<kgunn> if api's still changing...that'd be troubling
<mzanetti> lol
<kgunn> Saviq cool....wasn't sure what you meant by "ready to ship"
<sil2100> bregma: ping!
<Saviq> kgunn, "when we decide it's ready to be enforced" more or less :)
<mzanetti> kgunn: if it compiles, ship it
<Saviq> kgunn, so "when it works" more or less
<kgunn> Saviq mzanetti cool
<kgunn> Saviq mzanetti as long as "when it works" is prior to Oct minus 3 weeks ; )
<Saviq> right ;)
<nic-doffay> kgunn, any more info on the next task for me or should I just shout at Loic?
<bregma> sil2100, pong
<kgunn> nic-doffay ping loic he was ready when you are
<kgunn> Saviq ^ nic-doffay gonna tackle openeffect
<Saviq> kgunn, yup, great, thanks
<sil2100> bregma: we're modifying he list of scopes in libunity and bumping the version of libunity, we'll also need to bump the dep in unity
<sil2100> bregma: would you mind if I would merge in manually https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/bump_libunity_for_scopes/+merge/167031 once the libunity version bump is in?
<sil2100> bregma: since otherwise the merger won't let the merge in, because we would have to release the libunity new version first
<sil2100> But with a manual merge, we can do both at once
<bregma> sil2100, unity 7.0.1 would be a raring SRU release
<bregma> I think you would want to prepare a 7.1.0 release
<sil2100> bregma: I mean libunity 7.0.1
<sil2100> bregma: since from what I see saucy has 7.0.0 with the 100scopes right now... is that incorrect?
<bregma> ah, OK, I misread the merge
 * bregma rubs his eyes again
<sil2100> bregma: once this merge (for libunity) gets in [1], I would like to merge manually the branch I pasted earlier
<sil2100> [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/disable-some-scopes/+merge/167027
<didrocks> tedg: so, we have maybe found the source of the hang in dbus and the whole machine
<didrocks> mhr3: ^
<tedg> ?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: Saviq I do, less randomness going on! I'd really like some histerisys for bringing up the launcher too :-)
<didrocks> hud-service is using 2.2g
<didrocks> so the machine is swapping
<didrocks> and dying
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<mhr3> didrocks, wooooo
<tedg> didrocks, Ah, on Unity 7?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: what are you talking about?
<didrocks> tedg: right
<tedg> didrocks, Yeah.  I've got a fix on the TODO list for that.
<tedg> didrocks, Queries aren't getting free'd in HUD.
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ah... the revealing angle
<didrocks> tedg: can it get higher on the stack? It's blocking us for more than a month ;)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: yeah, that :-)
<tedg> didrocks, Oh, I didn't realize.  I figured it wasn't a big deal because for most people HUD dies in 10 min anyway.
<mhr3> didrocks, can't we just kill hud before each AP invocation for now?
<sil2100> !
<didrocks> tedg: or add a segfault please :p
<mzanetti> sergiusens: could you try with 30 degrees angle if you still like it?
<didrocks> mhr3: is it possible in AP?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe would know ^
<mhr3> didrocks, i mean in the thing that invokes AP
<tedg> didrocks, I'll work on that today.  I don't think it's a big deal actually.  Sorry it was blocking you.
<didrocks> mhr3: no, it's a black box for us
<didrocks> mhr3: AP runs all the tests
<didrocks> and returns
<didrocks> so it should be the tests in a teardown doing that
<Saviq> sergiusens, what hysteresis do you have in mind?
<sil2100> mhr3: what do you have in mind exactly?
<didrocks> tedg: no worry, we didn't know the source of the issue, we were thinking of a dbus issue first
<mhr3> didrocks, yea, but i meant that the machine is going to survive one AP check (the 500 tests), just kill it before that
<mzanetti> sergiusens: /usr/share/qml-phone-shell/Launcher/Launcher.qml, search for DirectionalDragArea and change "angle: 10" to "angle: 30"
<didrocks> tedg: just know, as we are on the machine when the freeze happened, we realized the issue
<sergiusens> Saviq: some sort of acceleration and drag from the edges... to get what I mean, try and tick a checkbox in the gmail webapp
<mhr3> didrocks, but anyway, if ted says it should be easy to fix... why bother
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I like it how it is
<sergiusens> :-)
<didrocks> mhr3: the issue is that even the machine is dying and so the tests are going to take 3 hours. I think it's better to be able to kill it if needed between the tests
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I'm having some troubles too with 10°
<mzanetti> sergiusens: seems a little too restrictive to me
<sil2100> didrocks, mhr3: between tests we can do easily, but not sure if that won't cause some AP test failures, as I noticed that sometimes HUD is a bit flacky before first usage of a newly spawned hud-service
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I like angle 10 :-) But I may be just strange
<mzanetti> sergiusens: did you try with 30?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: not really..one sec
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I know that 10 is great for people like you. but as we also know that 10 is too low for people like Pat, we try to find out if 30 would still be ok for people like you :P
<Saviq> greyback, dude, you're in a park!? :)
<greyback> Saviq: have plumber in the house drilling, so out in bard garden
<greyback> back
<Saviq> mterry, can you hear us?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: it's ok... but I think Pat is only in the _reveal the launcher_ as an independent thing.. I don'k like the launcher revealing when I'm swiping in the gallery for example, and that reduced it's chance of doing _the wrong thing_ (the wrong thing being not what I expected :-D)
<mterry> Saviq, no
<mterry> hmm
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I have nothing to report, going to skip on the standup, waiting to hear back from Loic...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<mzanetti> lol... I like greyback's birds
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> katie: should it be the always the ubuntu wallpaper or the current wallpaper?
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox, tedg: what's the status with the indicator stack right now? Can we switch daily-release again, or not yet?
<sil2100> Since we'll need some indicators for saucy at least, so at least a manual re-build once the configs are switched
 * didrocks is interested as well about it :)
<katie> mzanetti: I think the current wallpaper
<cyphermox> it would be nice to re-enable that , yes
<mzanetti> katie: ok, thanks
<tedg> charles, larsu, what are your thoughts on sil2100's question?
<katie> mzanetti, but hopefully we can get the blur and it won't need to be anything other than the ubuntu wallpaper
<sil2100> cyphermox: I can do that in my merge I'm preparing right now
<cyphermox> it should already be set up for saucy
<sil2100> cyphermox: indeed it is :) Thanks!
<tedg> It seems now that we have the base ido stuff we can transition softly, no?
<mzanetti> katie: hehe, yes
<sil2100> charles, larsu: ^
<cyphermox> sil2100: we really just need the ok from ted / larsu that we'd be good to re-enable the indicators after whatever it is transition that was being done..
<larsu> sil2100, tedg: I think we can switch at this point
<sil2100> larsu: awesome, so I'll switch the stack 'on' today along with all the other transitioning stuff
<didrocks> larsu: no change in the package list?
<seb128> does that mean that we will have gmenumodel version of indicators landing in saucy?
<didrocks> or tests to run?
<seb128> is unity7 handling those fine? (we didn't get any unity landing yet in saucy)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, meanwhile you can maybe start publish the other stack, just don't touch the HUD one for now please :)
<mzanetti> katie, mterry: I've updated the branch and replaced the Blur with a background image: lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet-pinlock
<tedg> seb128, They're starting to, but we now have the infrastructure to transition smoothly.
<mterry> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> katie: let me know if you need help running/testing it on the device
<sil2100> didrocks: will do slowly, I'll merge in the unity dependency switch now that libunity's version bump is in
<katie> mzanetti, thanks
<larsu> didrocks: nope
<tedg> seb128, IDO and libindicator have stable base classes.
<katie> mzanetti, don't have a device right at this moment, but will probably ask for help a bit later
<mzanetti> sure
<larsu> sil2100: which indicator would even get switched over? I don't think we landed any gmenu-port in trunk..
<sil2100> larsu: this would basically mean that current trunks of all indicator packages would start being published to ubuntu saucy daily, so whatever you have in trunks right now
<sil2100> larsu: we have been asked during the sprint to disable that for some transitioning period or something, not really up-to-date with if everything got done now
<mterry> mzanetti, I'd like your opinions on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-single-user/+merge/166296 when you have time to review
<larsu> sil2100: yeah I know, but I think we didn't land anything in the trunks - so not much would change
<larsu> sil2100: I think we will very soon though, and it'd be nice if those changes got autolanded
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I need some pointers about what I need to do for this opening effect.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, do you have a Nexus 10 around?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, nope
<nic-doffay> Not of my own at least.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll have to see if I can borrow someone else's.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, try with jounih and / or vesar
<Saviq> nic-doffay, thing is: if you open the preview on the phone, it's more or less fluid
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but if you open it on the Nexus10, depending on where you open it, it's not fast enough
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and we had an idea how to reduce it to a single ShaderEffect... Kaleo_, can you shed some light on the OpenEffect? how did we want to simplify it?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, one thing for sure: clip: true shouldn't be needed in there
<Saviq> nic-doffay, a combination of fragment and vertex shaders should make sure we only paint the top and bottom parts, respectively
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's part of where the slowness might come from - we effectively draw the surface twice, clipping both
<Kaleo_> nic-doffay: to summarize the issue is that it's not fast enough
<nic-doffay> Kaleo_, I'm not even aware of what the OpenEffect is atm.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: Components/OpenEffect.qml
<Kaleo_> nic-doffay: Saviq needs to have a hangout with you then
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok yeah, let's start from the beginning
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can we do a quick hangout?
<sil2100> In the meantime...
<sil2100> cyphermox: could you do a deep review of the switch branch without top-approving for now?
<mzanetti> mterry: is it ok that you remove the call to showPrompt() ?
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/switch_unity_and_deps_to_saucy/+merge/167043
<cyphermox> sure
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah sure
<mzanetti> ah I see... you removed all the users... ok
<mterry> mzanetti, the only users I leave in the demo mock is the guest one, which doesn't use a prompt
<cyphermox> sil2100: does the QA team already have the -ci stuff setup for saucy? I'm not sure
<mterry> mzanetti, note that this branch has implications for your pinlock branch (in the sense that it will make it more likely you'll want to add a new lightdm mock for your pin case)
<mzanetti> mterry: I can still use the full mock to testsing, no?
<mterry> mzanetti, yes and no...
<mterry> mzanetti, full mock will still be there, but your code currently has a hard-coded 'LightDM.Greeter.authenticate("has-pin")' bit
<mterry> mzanetti, ideally...
<mterry> mzanetti, on startup in single-user mode, the greeter would start authenticating that single user
<mterry> mzanetti, which would be the pin user in your test.  We can't leave that hardcoded has-pin name in the code
<mterry> mzanetti, and we aren't showing the PIN screen in multi-user mode, which is the mode you get with the full mock
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm not sure where to call authenticate() anyways
<mzanetti> but for testing I should be ok with calling authenticate("has-pin")
<mterry> mzanetti, but you have that call directly in the qml code, as I recall.  Not in the test mock
<mterry> mzanetti, you see in LoginList, where we connect to onCountChanged?  That's the startup authentication for the LoginList
<mzanetti> mterry: yes... Its in the code for testing purposes... as designers want to be able to see the lockscreen on the phone
<mterry> mzanetti, the single user mode needs a similar logic
<mterry> mzanetti, the designers want the demo code to use the pin, or they want to be able to look at the pin screen by manually running in a test mode?
<mzanetti> mterry: well, they want to use it somehow without knowing what a LD_LIBRARY_PATH is
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe it makes sense to switch the default ./run -f plugin to be your (unwritten) new pin lightdm mock
<mterry> mzanetti, instead of the full one, since our focus is really the phone anyway
<mterry> mzanetti, I am just uncomfortable with hardcoding testing user names in the non-test code  :)
<mterry> mzanetti, but to add your new pin lightdm mock, you'll probably want to have my branch landed
<mzanetti> mterry: sure... that has to go
<mzanetti> mterry: but I still don't know how this will work...
<mzanetti> mterry: what should I call then? authenticate() without any username?
<mterry> mzanetti, you'll do the same thing LoginList does, but instead of authenticating with the selected user in the list, you'll authenticate with the first (really only) user in the LightDM.Users model
<mterry> mzanetti, the LoginList has onCountChanged logic for startup purposes.   You'll just need to do a similar thing on startup in your new qml code
<mzanetti> mterry: ok
<mzanetti> mterry: your branch looks good
<Saviq> nic-doffay, here's a very simple example of how it's used: lp:~saviq/+junk/open-transition
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool ta
<sil2100> fginther: ping
<fginther> sil2100, morning!
<sil2100> fginther: morning!
<mzanetti> infographic has landed \o/
<mzanetti> pete-woods: nic-doffay: ^
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^5
<sil2100> fginther: could you take a look and give us a sign if CI is ready for a switch to saucy? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/switch_unity_and_deps_to_saucy/+merge/167043
<pete-woods> mzanettii: woot!
<pete-woods> mzanetti even!
<mzanetti> :)
<fginther> sil2100, cool! I'll take a look
<didrocks> sil2100: publishing the apps stack meanwhile?
<sil2100> didrocks: by publishing, you mean for raring? ;) I can force it if the HUD thing is under your control!
<didrocks> sil2100: from what I know, there is no big change in the HUD, but you should better check :)
<didrocks> (like no ABI change)
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum, so we want to release to include the greeter fix, but now infographics landed - are we sure we want them in the (probably last) release for raring?
<mzanetti> Saviq: uh... right
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't see how it would break anything else... (but I guess that counts to famous last words too)
<Saviq> mzanetti, as 147 is supposed to be the last raring thing, I'd rather branch from release 180 and cherry pick into it
<Saviq> s/thing/image/
<Saviq> and we all need to move to saucy soon
<sil2100> didrocks: all looks ok, forcing publishing of the apps stack for raring
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that makes sense... we should only cherry-pick stuff to that dogfooding image anyways
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. are you doing some experimenting on the QA stack right now? Since I see it was published 29 minutes ago, but it looks as if it was re-run like around 10 minutes ago again
<sil2100> Just not published because check failed
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's the one we are experimenting on until ted is fixing the HUD (as the swapping is killing the machine)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll also force publishing of the unity stack in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, good :)
<didrocks> sil2100: we didn't have a package list on the QA stack, so creating it :(
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind creating the package list for unity please?
<didrocks> sil2100: listing all the binaries we need to install from this stack?
<didrocks> sil2100: there is ./daily-release/jenkins-tools/default-binaries which should help getting the biggest of it
<didrocks> sil2100: but it's ignoring all the stuff that are not installed by default, so no scope
<didrocks> they need to be added manually :)
<mterry> mzanetti, when I run trunk with ./run -f, I don't see the infographic anymore.  Is there some package I need to update or something?
<mzanetti> mterry: right... that's probably a bug... didn't think of the -f when reviewing the infographics stuff
<mzanetti> mterry: basically they patched the mock plugin... seems only the non-f one
<mzanetti> pete-woods: ^
<pete-woods> mzanetti: we patched both I thoguht
<sil2100> didrocks: ok!
<mzanetti> pete-woods: doesn't seem to work with the full one. I didn't investigate why
<sil2100> didrocks: will try adding that - can I attach that to the branch/merge that's doing the saucy switch?
<mzanetti> mterry: pete-woods: oh... it works
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I understand why
<mzanetti> mterry: pete-woods: its only the first few users don't have any
<pete-woods> it's becuase the default user has no infographic data
<sil2100> didrocks: or should I merge it in before doing the switch ;) ?
<Cimi> how do I bind two properties?
<Cimi> in qml
<mterry> pete-woods, mzanetti : only empty-name and has-password have them?
<didrocks> sil2100: one merge for those is fine :)
<Cimi> I want to change a property when I change another one, and viceversa
<didrocks> thanks!
<mterry> ah and no-password
<Cimi> so I could use onPropertyChanged but I feel it might loop
<pete-woods> mterry: I think that at the time I made the fake data, you only had like 3 users
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks!
<pete-woods> clearly some more got added since
<mterry> pete-woods, is there no design for "if we have no infographic data"?  Surely we are supposed to show something in that case
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't really understand the question
<mzanetti> Cimi: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729613/
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you change "foo", "bar" and "baz" will update
<didrocks> mzanetti: I think he wants 2 way data-bindings
<mzanetti> ahhh
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, I'm publishing the unity stack as it seems all looks fine there
<Cimi> mzanetti, I want to change currentIndex of a listview when I update a property
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I want to change
<didrocks> sil2100: sure!
<Cimi> the property when the user changes currentIndex
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... one sec
<cyphermox> sil2100: good to start approving?
<pete-woods> mterry: that would be a question for the design team, I guess
<pete-woods> I'll pass it along
<sil2100> cyphermox: you mean the cupstream2distro-config saucy-switch branch? If it looks fine to you you can approve it locally, I would wait a moment with the global one still as there are some discussions still going on
<sil2100> cyphermox: also, I'd like fginther to take a look first if the CI is ready and well 'defined'
<cyphermox> yeah
<mzanetti> Cimi: you should be able to use a regular binding one way (e.g.  "currentIndex: foobar")
<mzanetti> Cimi: and do the other way round with a Binding { property: foobar; value: listView.currentIndex }
<mzanetti> Cimi: it _should_ work. Altough it might cause binding loop detection warnings
<sil2100> fginther: ^ in case you missed it ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: instead of the Binding {} you can also use onCurrentIndexChanged. that should still work
<fginther> sil2100, sorry, still looking, I was interrupted...
<sil2100> fginther: no problem, there's no haste! As we're still blocked on the decision from the touch team
<nic-doffay> Having issues flashing the tablet. Unable to push the files. Anyone run into similar issues?
<nic-doffay> adb root is fine.
<fginther> sil2100, looks good. Should I top approve?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ? ^
<sil2100> fginther: for now a local approve is enough, thanks! Since I dont' want to change the config before sergiusens and rsalveti give a green light
<sil2100> fginther: but that means all the CI saucy elements are correct and ready? :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what kind of issues? does it say there's not enough space maybe?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you (can you) try with phablet-flash -b to wipe all the data from it?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, not yet.
<fginther> sil2100, yes. ci parts are good
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it might be that there's not enough space on the device
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and make sure you use the ppa:phablet-team/tools
<sergiusens> sil2100: can I see the MR?
<sergiusens> sil2100: I can approve too as soon as it's good
<sil2100> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/switch_unity_and_deps_to_saucy/+merge/167043
<sil2100> sergiusens: here it is basically
<sergiusens> sil2100: can you add all the apps in there?
<sergiusens> sil2100: ui-toolkit?
<sergiusens> sil2100: we might need to just move everything
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, I can also migrate the rest as well
<sil2100> Would make sense
<tedg> sil2100, didrocks, fix in the pipeline for review.  Plus a couple others that should make autopilot happier as well.
<didrocks> tedg: thanks!
<sil2100> tedg: awesome!
<sergiusens> sil2100: fginther https://blueprints.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+spec/foundations-1305-saucy-migration
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ as mentioned, I'll also transition the touch apps to saucy
<sergiusens> didrocks: ^^ that's the saucy bp
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks! Will change the task statusess
<didrocks> sergiusens: sil2100: ah, thanks! :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, wait for moving stack using otto to saucy, we didn't plug it yet to saucy
<nic-doffay> Saviq, getting this on ./run_on_device -s now... https://pastebin.canonical.com/91998/
<nic-doffay> I've run network setup etc.
<nic-doffay> with -i
<sil2100> didrocks: for instance, hud?
<rsalveti> olli_: sergiusens: sil2100: didrocks: so, we'll be doing saucy related work from today on, no more raring
<rsalveti> feel free to push whatever you can to the archive, we'll also be working on getting our customizations during this week
<rsalveti> so we can have a fully archive-based image asap
<sil2100> rsalveti: that would be my understanding
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, hud for now, but we can revert back just for tomorrow on utah
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks1
<Saviq> nic-doffay, seems you have network issues, try restarting the device maybe and make sure it's connected
<olli_> sil2100, does this mean we are good?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's def connected!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, try again, then, it sometimes happens
<didrocks> rsalveti: we are blocked on the WI for pushing that to the archive, so we'll wait for this first
<sergiusens> didrocks: sil2100: do we have a tag for the last raring build in the branches?
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure, just saying we're good :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: not a tag, you have the changelog with the rev number
<rsalveti> raring no more
<didrocks> rsalveti: that's an excellent news!
<olli_> didrocks, sil2100 what does this mean for scopes?
<olli_> jono is asking for a reliable eta
<didrocks> olli_: that's not related, we can push the scopes in saucy if the hud doesn't depend on anything we don't have in distro
<didrocks> sil2100: mind checking that? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: that the deps for unity (only the hud-service) has no build-dep on anything we don't have in saucy
<didrocks> (like libhybris)
 * sil2100 was busy regexing the config
<sil2100> Let me scroll up
<sil2100> didrocks, jono: give me a moment and I'll browse through the dependencies of unity and get back to you guys
<jono> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> Since indeed, if we have all that's needed in distro (besides hud and indicators-related things), we could push the current 100scopes to saucy
<tedg> didrocks, We're good
<didrocks> tedg: sweet! \o/ We'll let you know soon (tomorrow at most ;))
<Cimi> mzanetti, but if I do onCurrentIndexChanged: property = ...
<Cimi> and onPropertyChanged: currentIndex = ..
<Cimi> it is a binding loop
<mzanetti> Cimi: not if you do this:
<thostr_> sil2100: didrocks: "could push" does it mean we'll push today?
<mzanetti> onCurrentIndexChanged: if (property != targetVal) property = targetVal
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<didrocks> thostr_: tomorrow daily release rather
<Cimi> mmm
<thostr_> didrocks: for sure or is this our best guess?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sorted, I see it's just stubborn sometimes.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, good
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: found a bug in infographics
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, shoot
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: unlock the phone (swipe away the lockscreen) and then lock it again => the circles are gone
<didrocks> thostr_: well, depends if the tests pass as usual
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, must be a new one. pete-woods any ideas?
<didrocks> thostr_: but it's been reviewed for NEW, we'll need help for other archive admins
<didrocks> thostr_: and there is the question of the hud being publishable to saucy
<didrocks> that all deps are available in saucy
<Cimi> mzanetti,
<Cimi>     onCurrentIndexChanged: if (currentDate != currentItem.monthStart) currentDate = currentItem.monthStart
<Cimi>     onCurrentDateChanged: if (currentIndex != __diffMonths(minimumDate, currentDate)) currentIndex =  __diffMonths(minimumDate, currentDate)
<Cimi> ?
<didrocks> so checking for libhybris, ofono and so on
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: I'd say that has never been tested before
<didrocks> if this is good, we're good
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: seems rendering.. the data is still there. if I double-click the center the circles appear again, but with an opacity animation
<didrocks> that's why I asked sil2100 to check this
<thostr_> didrocks: ok
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: which is probably why it doesn't work
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ok. I'll get to the bottom of it as soon as this tablet is sorted.
<mzanetti> Cimi: that should work I guess
<didrocks> thostr_: sil2100: I see that hud is build-dep on armhf on libubuntu-platform-api1-dev
<didrocks> so I guess that it depends on libhybris
<didrocks> and so we need that one in distro first, which is pending from the phone fundation team (with good progress AFAIK)
<didrocks> sil2100: thostr_: olli_: jono: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: any ETA for that to be accepted? ;/
<jono> man, what an interconnected set of teams and deps :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's a question for rsalveti
<didrocks> jono: the issue is that everything is bound together, meaning: autopilot transition, hud transition and a new set of deps
<didrocks> jono: nothing with backward compatibility :)
<didrocks> that's why I told at vUDS that we need to switch everything at the same time
<rsalveti> didrocks: sil2100: I'm pushing libhybris later today
<rsalveti> so it should be available tomorrow
<didrocks> I hoped we can relax this constrain :)
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> rsalveti: ah excellent! so in NEW I guess?
<didrocks> rsalveti: or did you bribe an archive admin already?
<sil2100> It's a really big switch, so there's a lot of dependencies ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<rsalveti> didrocks: I'll ping the admins :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, I'm afraid it's not in in time for dailies
<didrocks> sil2100: what about switching tomorrow morning, after the current daily
<rsalveti> yeah, that would be better I guess
<didrocks> we'll be sure that libhybris is in
<didrocks> rebuild everything
<didrocks> and push whatever we can
<sil2100> didrocks: if that's fine with jono and thostr_, it's fine with me - I'll prepare all branches for the switch
<didrocks> (all the stuff that are not build-dep on ofono)
<didrocks> rsalveti: do you remember exactly what's dep on ofono? ^
<sil2100> Since we also need to get the unity build-dep-change in before that
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> I can't merge it in now because it would break all merges ;p
<rsalveti> didrocks: there's no extra dep for ofono, it talks with android via socket
<jono> sil2100, I am not suggesting this needs to urgently go in, my issue today was around setting accurate expectations in the community
<rsalveti> and we'll be cleaning that up during the following weeks, so no need to worry much now
<jono> so if this takes a week to go in, so be it, I just need an accurate ETA on when it will land
<didrocks> rsalveti: I mean, what component are dependings on the ofono package I listed on the spec?
<rsalveti> the critical path is libhybris and libplatform-api
<didrocks> rsalveti: just to ensure they are not part of those stacks :)
<rsalveti> right, they can use the one available in the archive
<rsalveti> there's no specifics for our ofono
<didrocks> hum, let me check the package list
<tedg> didrocks, as far as I'm concerned we can drop that for now.
<didrocks> tedg: it's part of the hud stack?
<didrocks> just interested in the dep :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: we have packages depending on ofono, but they can pull the one from the archive
<katie> mzanetti, hello
<tedg> The platform API doesn't actually *do* platform abstraction yet.  So it's not that useful.
<rsalveti> but it might need indeed the telepathy ofono stuff
<mzanetti> hi katie
<rsalveti> let me check
<tedg> didrocks, We have a conditional build for it.
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, there were some ofono package, telepathy-* and some other…
<didrocks> tedg: ah, so if not there, ignored?
<katie> mzanetti, I can't seem to get your unlocking branch to work
<tedg> didrocks, When cyphermox was getting phone builds up, he added it.
<rsalveti> right, I'll check the telepathy ones later today to see what are the issues there
<tedg> didrocks, I think we have an explicit flag, but it's all in the /debian/* directory.
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, mind dropping an email?
<mzanetti> katie: ok... lets go to a less flooded channel
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe that to check and an additional flag to add ^
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: tedg: which?
<tedg> cyphermox, platform-api
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> for hud
<sil2100> jono: ok, thanks, I did not have any accurate ETA as well, but I was expecting to do most of the work today (and hoping for a final resolve around today/tomorrow)
<didrocks> sil2100: rather tomorrow, as we need libhybris in the distro and maybe telepathy-ofono and some others
<didrocks> sil2100: read what's above ^ :)
<didrocks> jono:  ^
<sil2100> didrocks: yes yes, reading that up, that's a lot of people to follow ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, and I was talking about my expectations in the morning if anything right now ;)
<sil2100> Things that I have been 'expecting' when starting my day
<sil2100> ;p
 * olli is lost... sil2100, didrocks.. iow: we will start seeing scopes (and it's dependencies/prereqs) being pushed tomorrow morning
<didrocks> olli: *IF* libhybris and ofono deps are in distro/resolved by tomorrow, (and tests continue to pass), 100scopes will be in saucy
<cyphermox> ofono is already in distro...
<didrocks> cyphermox: telepath-ofono is?
<cyphermox> yes, that too
<cyphermox> afaik anyway
<sil2100> cyphermox: I checked for telepath-ofono like 0.5h ago ang I didn't see it
<cyphermox> it may be out of date
<cyphermox> telepathy-ofono?
<didrocks> cyphermox: not out of date, it was never in distro
<didrocks> cyphermox: see the specs we discussed during UDS
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> I must be confusing with another package that did this
<cyphermox> because I swear there was a telepathy-ofono before :)
<didrocks> I made the list in a spec of some ofono package not in distro
<cyphermox> anyway
<didrocks> didn't seem to have been removed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono
<cyphermox> should involve awe so that we know it's ready..
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> it must be a different name
<cyphermox> because there definitely used to be a telepathy plugin for ofono
<rsalveti> cyphermox: it's not the old telepathy-ofono
<rsalveti> it's a new one
<rsalveti> that depends on telepathy-qt5
<cyphermox> no I realize that
<cyphermox> anyway, that should get landed asap...
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> I'll go over the ofono dependencies as soon I'm done with hybris
<didrocks> thanks a bunch rsalveti :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: that ninja stuff seems to cause issues :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean that you need to build -c?
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not sure that's ninja's fault, but if you convince me that's the case we'll get rid of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, something else, then?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I mean that: a) on a fresh device without existing builddir it takes like ages to build
<Saviq> mzanetti, same with make, I'd say
<tedg> mhr3, Thoughts here?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/dee-sync/+merge/166819/comments/369844
<tedg> mhr3, Trying to clean up HUD loose ends :-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope... make was way faster (seems like we were using all cores with make but are using only one with ninja)
<mzanetti> Saviq: second is that it does not always reliably detect what needs to be rebuilt
<mhr3> tedg, i clicked refresh on that tab like 30seconds before you pinged :)
 * tedg is happy the telepathy is working
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed, build:50 should have -j$NUM_JOBS
<mhr3> tedg, commented
<tedg> mhr3, Sure, but the other patch protects from uninitialized models.
<tedg> mhr3, So this one just means that we don't init with no data, and then get a refresh.  Instead, we wake up once to a fully functional model.
<mhr3> tedg, it can't give you complete protection, it's in a different process
<tedg> mhr3, Not arguing here for protection.  I understand it doesn't do that.  I'm just saying it's a better interaction for the client process.
<tedg> mhr3, The protection stuff is in another branch that already landed.
<tedg> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/dee-service-sync/+merge/166869
<mhr3> tedg, one problem is that the client will get a non-empty model then, without it it can just connect to row signals
<mhr3> no need to iterate over the model in the begginging
<mhr3> beginning*
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you can confirm ninja is giving us issues, I'm good with dropping it by default
 * tedg recommends pirate
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... right now I have the second time that I manually need to wipe the builddir on the device to make it build stuff again
<tedg> mhr3, Won't it have to wait until it gets the schema, or just set up handlers and dee takes care of that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that I've had, too (build -c, effectively)
<mhr3> tedg, so my point is just that the current behavior is perfectly valid from dee pov
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we'd need to see that make wouldn't have the same issue
<mzanetti> true
<mhr3> tedg, that you shouldn't do operations on the model while it isn't synced
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll try and reproduce tomorrow (it seems building trunk and then your launcher branch showed that)
<mhr3> tedg, to make it super safe, you'd set the schema on the client side too
<mhr3> right after you instantiate the model
<tedg> mhr3, Hmm, didn't realize I could do that...
<mhr3> and before it's synced
<tedg> mhr3, Should I?
<mhr3> you can
<mhr3> it you know it
<tedg> I didn't ask that.  ;-)
<mhr3> if*
<mhr3> if it never changes, do it
<tedg> K, it doesn't.  Will do.
<tedg> It only changes with package versions, which dpkg will take care of for us.
<tedg> cyphermox, This is mostly packaging, can you look at it?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/disable-unused-tests/+merge/167077
<cyphermox> sure
<mzanetti> mterry: can you help me for a minute?
<cyphermox> tedg: awesome.
<cyphermox> tedg: is it normal you remove some libappindicator / indicator-* dependencies?
<tedg> cyphermox, Normal?  We were only using them in that test.
<cyphermox> great
<tedg> cyphermox, Otherwise it's all dbus
<cyphermox> approved.
<tedg> This distangles the two much better.
 * cyphermox runs out to get lunch
<cyphermox> yup
<mterry> mzanetti, sure
<cyphermox> it's a really good change
<cyphermox> I'll be back in an hour or so
<tedg> Have fun!
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I should have a patch ready shortly
<tedg> untangles... bother.  Couldn't figure out what was wrong there :-)
<didrocks> thomi: veebers: once you are back, first, good morning :) second! there is a mysterious None test that is run in autopilot test suite. (maybe autopilot-gtk?) it seems to run some tests and save them in None.ogv. But recordmydesktop is not exited
<didrocks> thomi: veebers: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-raring-daily_release/label=autopilot-nvidia/71/consoleFull search for "None.ogv"
<didrocks> thomi: veebers: please look at this run as well: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-raring-daily_release/label=autopilot-nvidia/73/artifact/results/autopilot/autopilot.log. Only 3 failures are listed despite the bunch of exceptions we are getting and a lot of ogv. Seems the xml generation doesn't match
<didrocks> thomi: veebers: if you can give a look at tell me what you have found, that would be awesome :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks for the review. can you tell me why the tests fail to link against libunity-core?
<dandrader> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730429/
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe there's something wrong/outdated with my setup, but I don't get this with lp:unity/phablet
<mzanetti> dandrader: oh.. thats a different one than I get
<mzanetti> dandrader: but I don't understand why :/
<mzanetti> dandrader: here it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730436/
<mzanetti> dandrader: on jenkins it passes
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you rebuilt from scratch your ../unity_build?
<dandrader> might be worth trying it
<dandrader> and then ./build --clean
 * dandrader tries it out
<mzanetti> dandrader: I just don't get why the other tests importing Unity would pass then
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you update CMakeLists.txt?
<dandrader> mzanetti,  I mean, does Launcher test need a new import path there?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes, but its there
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, still the same error
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... same here
<mzanetti> dandrader: I don't get it... its the same libunity that all the others import too...
<dandrader> mzanetti, me neither
<mzanetti> dandrader: replied to the review
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hi
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-04
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have a minute? We can use an hand from you :)
<didrocks> if you look at: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-raring-daily_release/75/, all tests pass
<didrocks> (better that you check the xml though)
<didrocks> but we can see some autopilot ogv
<didrocks> mind having a look what's going on?
<didrocks> sil2100: playing with the sdk stack for saucy FYI
<didrocks> sil2100: not around? :/
<mzanetti> oh.. seems we moved to saucy
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we actually still need the dependency to boost?
<Saviq> mzanetti, with https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.drop-unity-api/+merge/166019 no
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I did forget to drop it from there
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that close to being merged?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if someone reviews it :)
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's 100% red
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. On it
<Saviq> mzanetti, and yeah, I'm upgrading to saucy now, I'm inclined to drop the People lens as part of it, to drop the custom (lib)unity and dee-qt
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I managed to figure out the cause of the bug. I need to call a function on the press of the power button, are there any signals that could do the job already?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, see Shell.qml:112
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ta
<mzanetti> Saviq: nic-doffay: I'd rather say it should be in the Component.onCompleted of the GreeterContent
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, my pointer was very superficial :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the function would be called twice since the onDataAppeared is already called on startup.
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed a drop of boost to that branch
<sil2100> didrocks: here!
<sil2100> Damn
 * mzanetti needs more coffee. bbiab
<sil2100> didrocks: that's strange, as autopilot didn't seem to fail even once and the videos are basically 'empty'
<sil2100> didrocks: this might be some AP issue that the recordmydesktop is being started for a moment for no reason
 * Saviq upgrades to saucy, wish me luck :)
<didrocks> sil2100: is everything all right in the xml?
<didrocks> sil2100: and the videos are showing a successful test?
<veebers> didrocks, sil2100: that sounds odd. (I'm now worried this might be related to the changes I made last week :-( )
<didrocks> veebers: did you see the link?
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-raring-daily_release/75/,
<sil2100> didrocks: the videos are around 2-3 seconds and show no activity at all
<sil2100> So they're not really even test videos
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> and the tests passed in the xml, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: but the AP logs say that everything went fine, yes
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, could you explain how the 'packages:' parameter is used right now? Since I guess it changed since the last time? (because we're not getting those 'error, installing extra packages' errors anymore)
<mzanetti> Saviq: there's a conflict in your branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, will merge
<didrocks> sil2100: it's the same as before, but it seems that a change in the other system made it not working
<didrocks> sil2100: so UTAH wasn't checking anymore the list of installed package, that's why I have to refresh the list
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, I'm pushing the otto config for cupstream2distro-config at lp:~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/otto
<didrocks> sil2100: please, just finish filing up unity (raring, head) and qa (raring) stacks with the package list
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed
<Saviq> stupid bzr, btw :P
<didrocks> sil2100: the only difference is that we don't have "build with whole ppa anymore" and I plan to do some change for that later on
<nic-doffay> Saviq, is there a desktop shortcut to lock?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, nope :/
<sil2100> ACK
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Power would work if Unity didn't take it over ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: qa for raring has no tests, sooo... there's actually nothing to fill in
<didrocks> sil2100: ah ok :-)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just add something in Shell.qml for the time being
<didrocks> sil2100: so only unity ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, next to the Power one
<sil2100> didrocks: I added it to unity raring, but I think I need to add hud and related to the package list still for raring
<didrocks> sil2100: why? they are installed by default
<didrocks> sil2100: so shouldn't be needed
<didrocks> (in the iso)
<didrocks> sil2100: remember, we only add the others because they are not installed by default
<didrocks> and upgrade picks them up
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<sil2100> So I think we should be more or less ready with that branch
<didrocks> sil2100: great! do you have the link handy so that I can grab in the otto branch?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_packages_to_stacks/+merge/167144 - lp:~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_packages_to_stacks
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! remember what I asked for https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1186225 yesterday btw?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186225 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Needless package build in case both control and changelog changed" [Undecided,Invalid]
<sil2100> didrocks: you want to revert the changelog additions?
<didrocks> sil2100: for those 2 yeah, in the SRU
<didrocks> sil2100: if the wiki is telling to add one changelog, please edit it
<didrocks> only change the Vcs-Bzr, this is taken into account and ignored
<didrocks> because maybe a Vcs-Bzr change + a changelog could tell "please rebuild"
<didrocks> so now real way to detect that
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, since it was my habbit to always mention all packaging changes in the changelo ;)
<sil2100> *changelog
<sil2100> But here indeed it results in problems
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think the easiest is to have this policy and document it in the wiki, wdyt?
<sil2100> didrocks: makes sense! Let me add that ;)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: merged your package names into the otto branch, thanks!
<pete-woods> does anyone know if there's a way to trigger the screen lock when running unity-next on the desktop?
<veebers> didrocks, sil2100: I'm off for the night sorry. I'll check out those None.ogv issues tomorrow my time
<didrocks> veebers: ok, thanks
<sil2100> veebers: thanks! Goodnight!
<veebers> Night guys o/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, shall I add the functionality into the greeter's show() ?
<didrocks> sdk stack: utah: 15 min, otto: 2.15 min
<sil2100> Damn
<sil2100> Otto makes UTAH look really really bad ;)
<didrocks> QA stack: utah: 18 min, qa: 4.57min
<didrocks> (again, all with archive which is taking a minute alone, and an additional feature)
<didrocks> sil2100: I saw that kenvandine added a dep on webcred on one stack recently in cupstream2distro
<didrocks> sil2100: mind checking this and that the schedule matches the dep order?
<didrocks> (I'm afraid it's been oversight)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, he added the dependency to the apps stack, as gallery-app and notes-app (I think) use webcreds
<sil2100> But I will check the dep order
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> indicators: utah: 25 min, otto: 11 min
<davidcalle> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> didrocks, salut, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi?
<davidcalle> didrocks, bien. Quand tu auras un instant, tu pourrais jeter un oeil à https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/cupstream2distro-config/online-wikispecies-scope/+merge/167223 ?
<didrocks> davidcalle: c'est une scope qu'on doit mettre dans le desktop?
<didrocks> davidcalle: c'est pas dans la liste par défaut, non?
<didrocks> ah, server scope
<davidcalle> didrocks, non, just dans le online stack, pour une éventuelle inclusion côté serveur
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> looks good to me :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> oif raring: utah: 18 min, otto 1.26 min :p
<didrocks> then, unity
<didrocks> and we'll be done with raring release migration to otto
<didrocks> sil2100: did you look at why unity/raring, some build failed?
<mhr3> didrocks, so did otto just cut off ~15minutes, or did it actually change in a more fundamental way? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: cut ~15 minutes, but we have more features like archiving, being able to replay an instance from archive and better logs
<didrocks> (and more stability ;))
<mhr3> i see
<didrocks> and we are some improvment in terms of features planned :)
<didrocks> for greater flexibility
<Saviq> that could've gone better...
<Saviq> note to self: btrfs balance before upgrading 1.3k packages #ENOSPC....
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked now, and it seemed like some system problem (the latest failure), as there was a 'runtime error' for powerpc
<sil2100> didrocks: previously it was a pandaboard issue ;/
<sil2100> Chceking the latest one
<sil2100> Rebuilding the powerpc package, not sure what happened but something just crashed during build it seems
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: please don't rerun any stack for now, we disabled the utah job
<didrocks> so we are going to build then in next, merging the saucy branch
<Mirv> ok..
<didrocks> sil2100: IIRC, from what I've seen, ken merged everything, right?
<didrocks> but didn't redeploy
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, from my information no redeployment has been made
<sil2100> But merges went in
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I'll merge trunk in my otto branch
<didrocks> and once this autopilot unity on raring is done
<didrocks> rerun everything
<didrocks> sil2100: as in next, we have libhybris, ofono and so on
<didrocks> sounds good to you? I'm not forgetting anything crucial?
<sil2100> didrocks: sounds good at least - btw. why did you disable the utah job right now?
<sil2100> You did it for the raring migration to otto?
<didrocks> sil2100: we are installing the intel machine for otto
<didrocks> so, right now, we'll have:
<didrocks> intel/ati -> saucy
<didrocks> nvidia -> raring
<sil2100> All of them running otto, or ati still utah?
<didrocks> all otto
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> so now, if something is red, better to check! :)
<didrocks> we'll probably have some hickupps
<didrocks> but we can fix them promptly
<sil2100> Yes, anyway I doubt there would be as many hickups as we had before with utah
<mzanetti> Saviq: that fix with the locking up when swiping the greeter has been merged, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: I still can reproduce it :/
<didrocks> sil2100: crossing fingers :)
<sil2100> didrocks: tell me when all is ready, I'll merge in the unity dep-change then
<Saviq> mzanetti, with trunk? or with the package?
<sil2100> So that we can get the saucy release process rolling ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe you didn't get the latest package? (should be 1.80.1)
<mzanetti> Saviq: for example with your drop-unity-api branch
<sil2100> (in the end)
<didrocks> sil2100: if nobody is going to deploy, I can propose my otto changes rather
<didrocks> sil2100: it contains your branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum, will check
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, can't reproduce on 147 + apt-get upgrade
<didrocks> sil2100: meanwhile, did you look at the apps stack?
<didrocks> in head
<didrocks> seems some failure in the browser apps
<didrocks> maybe check with osomon
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... your branch is not merged with trunk, just that one conflict... sorry for the noise then
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes it's merged, I pushed :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, even Jenkins agrees!
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, regarding those reverts of changelog entries - since those triggered already new releases, yes?
<sil2100> didrocks: the webcreds build problem I think is still being resolved by Ken
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, didn't get the question on the reverts?
<didrocks> sil2100: they will stall in the ppa, but won't be in any publication :)
<didrocks> sil2100: webapps is not webcreds?
<didrocks> oopss, webbrowser apps
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/585/testReport/
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, regarding webbrowser I poked oSoMoN already, he's looking at that
<didrocks> ah, I talked about that :)
<sil2100> didrocks: but I mean that there's also a webcred's build problem
<didrocks> not the webcreds FTBFS :)
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: I know ;) Just mentioning it in case you didn't know Ken is working on that
<didrocks> sure sure, no worry :)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have a MP if anything needs to be changed in the order though? (because of the apps dep on webcreds)
<didrocks> sil2100: and thanks for tracking apps, once robru is back on shape, I think he will take it back ;) (but we need it to be fixed to be able to release to saucy as it's in the critical path now)
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked and I didn't see any problem the order right now could cause, but I might not be aware of some inside issues - as there don't seem to be any tricky circular dependencies or anything
<sil2100> didrocks: no problem, sorry I didn't check the stack today, I actually didn't look at the status because I thought we're anyway 'pending' on the switch to saucy
<sil2100> didrocks: as for the order, I can move webcred before qa if anything, but not sure if that matters that much
<sil2100> Since there's no other issue I could see
<didrocks> sil2100: I mean, the schedule
<didrocks> apps depends on webcred, right?
<didrocks> apps starts at 5
<didrocks> webcreds at 7
<didrocks> so, there is an issue :)
<sil2100> Ok, I thought I didn't see an issue, but now I indeed see it's 7!
<didrocks> sil2100: let me put it in my otto at 4:30
<didrocks> so that the day it deps on the sdk stack (I'm sure it's coming ;)) we are not blocked
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I'll put it as that as well
<didrocks> sil2100: I've done it in the otto branch :)
<sil2100> btw. can I see the otto branch you were mentioning?
<sil2100>  ;)
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> lp:~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/otto
<sil2100> Since I wonder how the switch looks like
<didrocks> basically changing the extracheck job
<didrocks> to the otto ones
<didrocks> and listing the machines in apmachines
<sil2100> hm, ah, so we also have to add recordmydesktop to the testpackages because otto does not install it by itself by default?
<didrocks> sil2100: otto doesn't know about autopilot
<didrocks> sil2100: and in raring, the deps of autopilot was wrong
<didrocks> it's fixed in saucy, now autopilot deps on recordmydesktop
<didrocks> as it should, otherwise, it's failing if you use the option :)
<sil2100> Indeed, although I always thought that when recordmydesktop is not installed, autopilot will simply not use it
<sil2100> That's how it should actually work ;p
<sil2100> Just maybe write out a warning ;)
<didrocks> right ;)
<didrocks> no, it's failing straight away!
<mzanetti> Saviq: when you have a minute, I'd need your help
<Saviq> mzanetti, now that I got back to a working setup, hit me :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: go to my launcher branch, build it, cd builddir and run make testLauncher
<mzanetti> it'll fail linking to libuntiy-core
<mzanetti> but it works on jenkins, and also works if I export LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the unity_build dir. Now I don't understand why as I can't spot any difference to other tests that import Unity 0.1
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, checking
<Saviq> mzanetti, it works on Jenkins 'cause "our" version of libunity-core is installed system-wide
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, I understand. but why doesn't that test find it? the others do
<Saviq> mzanetti, and also I learned recently that set_target_properties(PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT ...) is "not a thing" as mterry put it..
<mzanetti> Saviq: I couln't find any place where we'd export LD_LIBRARY_PATH for running tests. so the question is rather: Why do all the tests work?
 * mzanetti doesn't really understand the "not a thing" thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no ENVIRONMENT property on a custom target
<Saviq> mzanetti, but!
<Saviq> mzanetti, the tests work 'cause they're not using the real Unity plugin
<mzanetti> oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the fake one instead
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you need to make sure that /tests/qmltests/plugins is on the import path before /plugins
<mzanetti> Saviq: right...
<mzanetti> Saviq: tests/plugins/ not?
<nic-doffay> Just got newest trunk
<nic-doffay> seems the users are hidden
<nic-doffay> anyone have any idea about this?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ./run -f
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, autolanding failed for the merge too.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, also for running on device -f isn't an option
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, tests/plugins are tests for plugins...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: temporarily, open run_on_device and add "-f" to line 89
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I attempted -f on ./run
<nic-doffay> I'm not seeing anything.
<nic-doffay> Not even the infographic.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: oh... seems to be a bug (which should be fixed when my branch gets merged)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: for now open run and edit line 39
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: replace "single" at the end with "full"
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... doesn't really help
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes it does ;) look at the resulting qmltestrunner command
<Saviq> mzanetti, and make it so that it's what you expect :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, gimme 10, will have a line for you
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that change doesn't give me the generic user list.
<nic-doffay> That the mock data provides.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the Lola etc?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: thats gone
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ok. Is there a user without a pass?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yes, the "no-password" user
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and for the rest the password is "password"
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ta
<Saviq> mzanetti, where do I get LauncherModel for the test?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think we need to create a fake Ubuntu.Gestures plugin :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, no we don't
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need a mock LauncherModel, though
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the fake Unity plugin
<Saviq> qmltestrunner -input tests/qmltests/Launcher/tst_Launcher.qml -import builddir/plugins/ -import builddir/tests/qmltests/plugins/ -import builddir/tests/utils/modules/
<Saviq> mzanetti, that line works ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, the thing to note, each -import _prepends_ the import path
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> ok. thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, works with the exception that we need a fake LauncherModel in the fake Unity plugin
<dandrader> Saviq, had the meeting with John. those are the conclusions
<dandrader> - no need for DirectionalDragArea in the status bar/panel. Only when fullscreen
<dandrader> - no hint animations for edge drags
 * dandrader just read about the creation of fake Ubuntu.Gestures plugin. what?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<Saviq> we won't
<Saviq> dandrader, so what do we use for the status bar / panel?
<Saviq> dandrader, when not in fullscreen? why can't we use DDA anyway?
<dandrader> Saviq, what we currently have. because there is a visual target to interact with. there's no conflict with application UI
<Saviq> dandrader, but why would we want to switch between a DraggingArea and a DirectionalDraggingArea?
<Saviq> dandrader, for fullscreen / nofullscreen
<Saviq> dandrader, we should be able to set DirectionalDraggingArea so that it can be used for non-fullscreen, too, no?
<Saviq> dandrader, i.e. wideningAngle=90°
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, we just put very relaxed parameters
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that's what I meant
<Saviq> dandrader, and +1 for edge hints, it probably only makes sense on the greeter
<Saviq> dandrader, otherwise we should probably wait for the DDA to be sure that it is, in fact, an edge swipe - right?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, cool
<mzanetti> paulliu: when writing new code we should use i18n.tr() on all user visible strings now, right?
<paulliu> mzanetti: yes.
<mzanetti> paulliu: also on buttons that have 1 number on it (for example like the numberpad in the dialer)?
<paulliu> mzanetti: hmm...
<paulliu> mzanetti: good question.. But we are using arabic numbers for that.
<paulliu> mzanetti: Isn't that a kind of keyboard which shouldn't be translated?
<mzanetti> paulliu: I don't know
<mzanetti> paulliu: if you have a chineese mobile phone. does the dialer show arabic numbers or some chineese symbols?
<paulliu> mzanetti: well, for numpad, We are using arabic numbers.
<paulliu> mzanetti: Never saw a chinese numpad before.
<mzanetti> paulliu: intersting...  so I won't make it translatable for now.
<paulliu> mzanetti: Is there English numpad instead of arabic numbers?
<paulliu> mzanetti: or any europe language. I think there isn't?
<mzanetti> paulliu: no... we all use arabic numbers around here.
<mzanetti> otoh... would be cool to have a dialer with roman letters :D
<paulliu> Yeah.. That will be very cool..
<mzanetti> lol... /me wants
<dandrader> Saviq, should I start on the "OSK on mir-unity" right now or after the edge drag tasks (what's the priority)?
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragInStage/+merge/166777 should be good to go
<paulliu> Yeah, I do think some people loves that. But would cause trouble if someone really translated that on launchpad. You'll see English numpad if someone do the translation.
<mzanetti> paulliu: yeah... thats not reall useful... I'll leave it away for now
<Saviq> dandrader, I think yes, go for the OSK
<Saviq> dandrader, the edges work already
<mzanetti> dandrader: btw... I fixed all remaining issues in the launcher branch
 * Saviq hates the fact that there's no "msg" on tryCompare :[
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you were supposed to fix that ^ ;P
<dandrader> mzanetti, already approved
<Saviq> ugh Compiz ;(
<mzanetti> dandrader: fixed the warnings.
<dandrader> mzanetti, bonus points for you! :)
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: however, you would need to reapprove. and If you agree I think its ready to be top-approved
<dandrader> mzanetti, technically speaking, my approval still holds and anyone can top-approve. my existing approval will still be carried into the final commit message
<dandrader> mzanetti, but I can top-approve, no problem.
<mzanetti> dandrader: really? thought only the last comitted revision's approvals will end up in the commit message
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, I don't guarantee it but that's my understanding.
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, oSoMoN is in the middle of fixing one bug that's causing one of the failures, but still looking on what's wrong with those 2 others
<dandrader> mzanetti, e.g. there's this table showing the status of the reviewers
<didrocks> ok :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, at the top
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so, I'm going to start switching to saucy, merging from trunk and deploying, ok? I'll force manual publication (without commiting) just for the sake of it
<dandrader> greyback, where does libubuntu_application_api_mirserver comes from?
<greyback> dandrader: platform-api
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, all is fine with the unity dep-switch? Do I have to merge it in manually or is it taken care of?
<didrocks> sil2100: I have it in my otto branch
<didrocks> sil2100: starting with QA stack right now ;)
 * sil2100 keeps his fingers crossed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tryCompare? i did, it'll be ther on 5.1
<sil2100> rsalveti: I see libhybris is in! \o/ We'll need MIR for that, right?
<dandrader> greyback, from ppa:mir-team/staging?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah sorry no
<tsdgeos> i didn't
<tsdgeos> you wanted the msg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bad :(
<tsdgeos> didn't have time for that
<sil2100> rsalveti: do you know if anyone is working on telepathy-ofono?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's fine, just complainin' ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: we need to daily release telepathy-ofono2
<didrocks> sil2100: see the spreadsheet
<greyback> dandrader: oh that's the server lib. It comes from ~robertcarr/platform-api/mir, which is still a work in progress.
<didrocks> sil2100: want to do that? checking the packaging/meeting our criterias and so on?
<didrocks> sil2100: there is a bunch that sergiusens and rsalveti pointed us to ^
<didrocks> I wanted to discuss in our meeting, but if you have spare time, please jump on them :)
<didrocks> I've done powerd review
<dandrader> greyback, hmm, so that's not on http://studio.sketchpad.cc/gmY0M6iqeh? yet, right?
<greyback> dandrader: nope, I built packages from that branch and put them in the people.canonical.com link there
<greyback> dandrader: probable those packages are out of date, with all the changes to Mir and platform api though
<didrocks> sil2100: do you want that we do a hangout?
<Saviq> greyback, could you give me a list of branches we'd need to build into the unity-mir integration PPA?
<greyback> Saviq: ~robertcarr/platform-api/mir and ~robertcarr/qtubuntu/mirserver/
<Saviq> greyback, and your unity branch?
<greyback> Saviq: yep ~unity-team/unity/phablet-integrate-mir/
<Saviq> greyback, and a dependency on ppa:mir-team/staging, I assume?
<greyback> Saviq: correct
<Saviq> greyback, and qtubuntu?
<greyback> Saviq: note robert's branches are package-ready, he'd not done anything about packaging his changes
<greyback> Saviq: it's there, ~robertcarr/qtubuntu/mirserver/
<Saviq> greyback, ah
<Saviq> greyback, sorry
<greyback> the names are mental
<Saviq> greyback, and I understand you meant "are _not_ package-ready"?
<greyback> Saviq: yep, just saw my error now. Correct, _not_ package-ready
<Saviq> greyback, but you did build them - do you mean we should rename the packages and such?
<greyback> I've a few hacks in my copy of his branches to get them to build packages
<greyback> he's renamed so files which is the main reason stuff in debian/ needs to change a bit
<Saviq> greyback, k, can you put a diff you have somewhere?
<didrocks> sil2100:?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll just finish lunch and we do that then, and think about a hangout
<kgunn> greyback just for my learning....what constitutes "package ready" ?
<greyback> kgunn: running dpkg-buildpackage fails. Some files it expects to install are missing from the build directory
<greyback> Saviq: for qtubuntu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5732540/
<didrocks> seb128: do you have some seconds for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/autopilot/report_changelog_lost_in_trunk/+merge/167267? :)
<kgunn> greyback: ah! thanks...
<greyback> Saviq: platform-api branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5732550/
<Saviq> greyback, cheers
<Saviq> greyback, some of those hunks look like they should go into the branch already?
<kgunn> MacSlow: ping
<seb128> didrocks, done but I can't change the status, I'm not in the team ... can you do it for me? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder :)
<didrocks> seb128: done, thanks! ;)
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, just reviewed/acked ofono-qt in the archive btw
<didrocks> oh, excellent! thanks again seb128 :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<didrocks> moons are slowly aligning!
<seb128> indeed
<sil2100> Back
<greyback> Saviq: sorry, went to make tea. Probably yes, but I didn't want to contribute anything back until the platform-api stuff had settled. Really those were just hacks to get unity+mir to work
<MacSlow> kgunn, pong
<sil2100> didrocks: assigning those to meh!
<Saviq> greyback, k, when do you think we can talk about fleshing this out?
<greyback> Saviq: after standup is good for me
<Saviq> greyback, ah, I thought that would be like "in two days" or something ;)
<greyback> Saviq: let's have a chat then anyway
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<didrocks> sil2100: great! I disabled them for now in daily release, because they were enabled without checking
<didrocks> sil2100: each of them should be a 15 minutes job I guess, the packages are already in a good shape
<sil2100> didrocks: who added them btw.?
<didrocks> sil2100: ken :(
<sil2100> Ah, almost thought it was me by accident ;p
<didrocks> you approved on one
<didrocks> IIRC
<sil2100> ! Oh noes
<didrocks> sil2100: mind doing that before the meeting? Should be enough time :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so that we release everything at the same time
<sil2100> Ok, ubot5 just said to me that he doesn't know anything about "Oh noes"
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos standup?
<tsdgeos> wops
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, doing that!
<Saviq> paulliu, standup?
<didrocks> :)
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah.. I'm connecting it.
<Saviq> mterry, you joining the standup?
<mterry> Saviq, yes, one sec
<paulliu> Are you starting? I didn't hear anything?
<Saviq> paulliu, we're talking
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to up your mic
<paulliu> Saviq: I can't hear anything. But I might be able to speak. So ping me if it is my turn.
<Saviq> paulliu, ok :)
<greyback> kgunn: can you also tell me what's needed for nexus7. I'd incorporate those instructions into the sketchpad to help others.
<greyback> and I'm curious why we can't just land the new libhybris
<kgunn> greyback: not completely sure those changes are in the new libhybris....there were upstream changes (but not merged)
<kgunn> i'll check
<kgunn> and if i and mterry can get it working
<greyback> kgunn: understood
<kgunn> then maybe we can propose
<Saviq> paulliu, your turn
<Saviq> paulliu, yes
<Saviq> paulliu, we can hear you
<greyback> paulliu: we hear you!
<sergiusens> sil2100: didrocks just in case, hybris does not depend on mir and telepathy-ofono is not need but more so telepathy-ofono2
<sergiusens> if we want to relink where trunk points to, I'll leave to you
<paulliu> greyback: so strange.. I hear nothing from you and even the mouth of yours isn't turning read.
<paulliu> s/read/red/
<paulliu> But my mouth is red when I speaking.
<greyback> paulliu: strange, just me?
<paulliu> greyback: no, all of you.
<sil2100> sergiusens: wait, you mean it does not depend on telepathy-ofono2, yes?
<sergiusens> sil2100: you said that now that hybris is in, you need to wait for Mir
<sergiusens> sil2100: so in other words... hybris does not depend on mir... but the other way around may be true
<sil2100> sergiusens: hehe, I didn't mean mir as the mir project
<sil2100> sergiusens: I meant MIR as in Main Inclusion Request ;)
<sil2100> sergiusens: since libhybris needs to be in main, right?
<sil2100> (those abbreviations are getting really confusing)
<sil2100> sergiusens: a MIR would be needed for libhybris then for it inclusion to main, since right now it's in universe
<didrocks> sergiusens: ack about hybris and mir (we are not having mir daily releasing anyway). I think moving telepathy-ofono2 to telepathy-ofono would make sense
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah MIR, not Mir ;)
<didrocks> as sil2100 told :)
<didrocks> sil2100: about the telepathy-ofono2 thing, moving to lp:telepathy-ofono would make sense
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm doing a packaging review of lp:telepathy-ofono/telepathy-ofono2 right now
<sil2100> didrocks: (I did one for dbus-cpp already)
<sergiusens> sil2100: ahhhh
<sil2100> didrocks: what about the name of the package?
<sil2100> didrocks: should we simply switch back to telepathy-ofono then? Since right now we have telepathy-ofono2 there that's 'replacing' telepathy-ofono
<sil2100> (conflicts+provides+replaces)
<didrocks> sil2100: I would prefer that: sergiusens, rsalveti: agree in renaming telepathy-ofono2 to telepathy-ofono?
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> sergiusens, rsalveti: will the old telepathy-ofono be used anywhere anyway?
<Saviq> mzanetti, re unity8 - that's only because we want Unity7 and 8 installable in parallel
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a temporary name, but a better one than qml-phone-shell or unity-next
<pete-woods> Saviq, mzanetti: just wanted to check it was known that the "narrow mode" detection seems to be broken on phablet head
<Saviq> pete-woods, -f
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure if its better than unity-next
<Saviq> mzanetti, it is because there is no "Unity Next"
<Saviq> mzanetti, the decision was made that there is only Unity
<Saviq> and what we're working on now is version 8 of Unity
<sergiusens> sil2100: telepathy-ofono no... but to get more input on that we need to switch channels ;-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but then there will be unity9 and we have to rename. and then rename to unity10 and then to unity11 and then probably the old unity dies and we can get rid of the problem
<pete-woods> Saviq: with -f the screen is totally blank, instead of just having the infographic
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry what's the deal with the -f switch ^?
<pete-woods> (on desktop machine at 1080p here)
<mzanetti> pete-woods: its not related to screen size any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, before we get to unity9 we'll rename to unity
<pete-woods> haha!
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti, pete-woods: what's the question about -f?
<pete-woods> I need to add another fake user to my computer
<mzanetti> Saviq: will we rename the old one to unity7 then?
<mterry> pete-woods, you want tablet mode?
<mzanetti> mterry: he wants a infographic
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, at that point we replace unity-7* with unity-8*
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. upgrade
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... lets talk again then
<mzanetti> :P
<mterry> mzanetti, oh, yeah I think the single/ user doesn't have infographic data
<mterry> mzanetti, but your pin/ user does, right?
<mzanetti> mterry: yes
<pete-woods> mterry: yes, I want it to run in tablet mode when I start it fullscren
<mzanetti> pete-woods: there is no tablet mode
<pete-woods> unless there's a more "proper" solution coming along
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> fair enough then
<mterry> pete-woods, ah, that is no longer a thing.  it shows phone or multi-user login based on how many users
<mterry> pete-woods, but I can show you how to get the multi-user login
<pete-woods> that would be good :)
<mterry> pete-woods, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./builddir/tests/mocks/LightDM/full ./run -f
<mzanetti> pete-woods: there is multiUser yes/no. dpeending on that the LoginList is shown or not. so what you have to do is to load a lightdm backend that has multiple users
<pete-woods> okay, so the demo data has been cleaned up
<pete-woods> it might have been sensible to change the infograhic data at the same time as changing all the users
<kgunn> Saviq: ping
<pete-woods> oh you have
<Saviq> kgunn, pong
<pete-woods> so why not working then, confusion
<pete-woods> ah, there's some discrepancy with the "wide mode" detection
<pete-woods> start fullscreen with -f and you'll see what I mean
<pete-woods> I'm sure this will get sorted, but now fresh tablet installs will bring up a screen containing only the infographic
<mzanetti> pete-woods: yeah... we can choose between having a loginlist on the phone or a single-user tablet
<mzanetti> pete-woods: we opted to make it closer to what the phone will be
<pete-woods> mzanetti: that's fair enough, but at the moment it just looks like it's broken
<pete-woods> (as in it appears that way to the user)
<mzanetti> pete-woods: but you still can run it with -f (once its fixed - there seems to be an issue) to get an emulation of a multiuser setup
<pete-woods> okay
<mzanetti> pete-woods: question is whether the infographic should be centered on the tablet too if there is no user list
<pete-woods> mzanetti: the infographic just uses the "am I in narrow mode" flag
<mzanetti> bad narrow mode flag :D
<pete-woods> yes!
<pete-woods> bad flag!
<pete-woods> mzanetti: grep -r 'narrowMode:' .
<pete-woods> ./Greeter/Greeter.qml:    readonly property bool narrowMode: !multiUser && width <= units.gu(60)
<pete-woods> ./Components/PageHeader.qml:                property bool narrowMode: parent.width < label.contentWidth + units.gu(50)
<pete-woods> ./Dash/DashPreview.qml:    readonly property bool narrowMode: width <= height
<pete-woods> there seem to be 3 of them
<greyback> kgunn or Saviq: can either of you move this doc into the "UnityNextUI" folder on gdoc please: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1874UWc-968YI70u9FxcOs_HWNmlqWGO8iKofToUwjMw/edit?usp=sharing
<greyback> I don't seem to have that ability
<mzanetti> pete-woods: for DashPreview its ok...
<mzanetti> pete-woods: page-header too
<kgunn> greyback: ack
<mzanetti> pete-woods: in that case they just check how to layout depending on the space
<pete-woods> fair enough
<mzanetti> pete-woods: but the other in the Greeter... that seems fishy
<pete-woods> I agree
<kgunn> greyback: done
<greyback> kgunn: thank you
<pete-woods> mzanetti: (I haven't changed it because I've never understood the narrow mode plan myself)
<mzanetti> pete-woods: well that was basically a temporary hack to simulate multiuser on the tablet (it also had a FIXME: replace with real stuff)
<mzanetti> pete-woods: now that we can really determine if there is a multiuser or not, this should probably go away and the infographic should do something like:
<mzanetti> if loginList.visible: show-next-to-list(); else: show-centered()
<mzanetti> pete-woods: actually I'm not sure... it could be that we want the login list also in single user scenarios if the screen is large enough. I think we need to discuss that in the next greeter weekly
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I would tend to agree with that
<mzanetti> that said, I'll miss the next greeter weekly
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> anyways, I'll write a mail with the problematic
<tedg> mhr3, seb128, what's the plan with the new ZG and Saucy?
<sil2100> didrocks: a quick packaging question - since we're renaming the source name, what should I do with the old changelog entries for the package?
<tedg> mzanetti, pete-woods, wouldn't we need it for things like remote login and guest users if we had space?
<didrocks> sil2100: you can remove them as they were never in distro
<mzanetti> tedg: yes... but in terms of greeter-speak thats just a normal multi user scenario, I'd say
<Saviq> greyback, my solution for that: star both, go into "Starred" folder, drag the new doc into the other starred folder :D
<Saviq> greyback, I know, but it's the only way I found how to do that :D
<greyback> Saviq: oh wow
<tedg> mzanetti, Kinda, except that we'll never not have guest functionality -- so we'd always require a prompt then :-)
<greyback> Saviq: I gave up suspecting permissions or something weird
<mzanetti> tedg: I think we will disable guest login in some cases, no?
<Saviq> greyback, no, it seems to just be usability FAIL
<mhr3> tedg, why do you ask?
<mhr3> i mean, there isn't that much new
<tedg> mzanetti, Only for space I'd think.  It doesn't take any space on disk or anything, so I imagine we'll just keep the images the same.
<tedg> mhr3, Well, a new package name for me to depend on :-)  libzg-2.0-dev
<tedg> At least how it's packaged in the PPA
<fginther> sil2100, ping
<mzanetti> tedg: hmm... I think on phones there will be no guest user, no? Also on the desktop I can disable it if I want, I think
<tedg> mzanetti, Disable, yes.  Remove, no.
<tedg> (well, it's open source, but easily)
<mhr3> tedg, you don't *have* to use it, -1.0 will work just fine (and it's more c-friendly), -2.0 is more vala friendly
<tedg> mhr3, K, but that's why I'm asking.  Avoiding be deprecated as long as possible :-)
<mhr3> tedg, libzg-1.0 is canonical project, so we can decide when to deprecate it :)
<mterry> mzanetti, current plan for phone guest user is just to not implement it yet in the qml greeter  :)
<tedg> mhr3, Also, I guess I'd need a distro patch for the action type thingy that we added.
<mhr3> tedg, right, as i said, we own it :)
<mzanetti> mterry: huh? isn't it just a regular user in the ListModel whos name happens to be Guest and he doesn't like to set a password?
<tedg> mzanetti, No, it's special.
<mzanetti> I mean on top of the LightDM.UserModel
<mterry> mzanetti, oh, that's how it looks right now in the demo.  But there is a special hint in lightdm that the greeter is supposed to show a guest account, which will trigger the usual Ubuntu guest login
<tedg> Guests get created and destroyed dynamically.
<tedg> mhr3, Okay, but why not go to the new one and deprecate 1.0?
<mzanetti> mterry: I suggest to aggregate that user in the C++ model and make it transparent for QML unless you like pain when implementing animations
<tedg> mhr3, I mean, that seems easier, no?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah agreed
<mhr3> tedg, one doesn't have a symbol, the other isn't in distro... don't see much difference in easiness :)
<mhr3> tedg, actually s/symbol/define/ so you can use it right away, for zg api it's just a string
<tedg> mhr3, Sure, but once seif finds out it's not in distro, he'll start visiting seb128's house daily.  I'm trying to protect seb128 here :-)
<mhr3> tedg, aaah, right, yea didn't think about that... poor seb128, but maybe he deserves it ;)
<tedg> mhr3, Okay, I'll go with distro today, seb128 can get me if that changes :-)
<mhr3> at least for a few days :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so, I created a new series, switched the name and pointed the trunk series to it and made a packaging review (with the name switch)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/telepathy-ofono/name_switch_and_packaging_review/+merge/167301
<sil2100> didrocks: besides that, there's still the dbus thing:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dbus-cpp/packaging_review/+merge/167286
<sil2100> But I see CI doesn't like it, let me see why
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, can you get kenvandine reviewing it for you?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm really busy switching all the branches to saucy
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, the merge fails because saucy has a different toolchain and some C++ is failing...
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sounds like what i've been fighting with webcred
<kenvandine> i fixed the build failures related to the toolchain  changes...
<kenvandine> but now we have tests that fail on saucy that don't fail on raring
<sil2100> kenvandine: ;) I'll take care of those then, in the meantime could you take a look at my ofono branch? (should be safer)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ouch...
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: we'll be anyway switching to saucy only, so maybe it would be wise to just wait for the switch
<sergiusens> sil2100: added a comment to telepathy-oofno
<kenvandine> and i am starting to this the problem is with the tests
<kenvandine> sil2100, that is why i need to get these fixed :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks! Will give that a look ;)
<sil2100> Good catch
<sil2100> kenvandine: ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: that's why we have a FTBFS on webcreds?
<sil2100> kenvandine: when you have a moment, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dbus-cpp/packaging_review/+merge/167286 packaging-wise without top-approving?
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes
<sil2100> I'll look into the thing that sergiusens mentioned
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you know if it's going to be fixed? as now apps are depending on webcreds, we can't release them, so all touch is blocked on that.
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes, it will
<kenvandine> i've fixed all the builds and deprecations
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think I meant "when?" :)
 * rsalveti reading backlog
<kenvandine> mardy is going to fix the tests tomorrow
<didrocks> hum…
<olli_> sil2100, didrocks, any news on scopes *nag*
<didrocks> olli_: so still no touch in distro tomorrow (and no 100 scopes) because of this ^
<didrocks> only once webcred will be fixed I guess
<kenvandine> i am reasonably sure these test failures are the last thing
<kgunn> mterry here's the upstream changes that are supposed to address hybris for nexus7 https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/pull/49
<didrocks> olli_: nice double pinging btw :)
<kgunn> i went about manually merging....thot i had it, but
<mterry> kgunn, yes...  I remember looking at that a while ago, but it was unclear if only that patch or additional upstream changes which that patch presupposes were needed
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you also take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dbus-cpp/packaging_review/+merge/167286 packaging-wise? Approve locally as well, since this won't go in until I get it fixed
<kenvandine> sil2100, sorry.. yes
<kenvandine> but not until after the meeting
<kgunn> building from scratch didn't automagically use what i pulled over
<kenvandine> trying to finish some SRUs
<sil2100> (I might push Thomas to help me here, he probably knows the code better too!)
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<didrocks> olli_: also, the QA stack has some new tests failing, they have been poked FYI
<kenvandine> sil2100, is that the only branch you need right now?
<sil2100> kenvandine: just the two I mentioned ;) the ofono one and dbus-cpp
<kgunn> mterry: my understanding based on kdub comments is that we only need to pull over the changes from hooks & hooks_shm
<olli_> didrocks, sorry, wasn't reading backlog
<kenvandine> ah, i thought i had missed one
<sil2100> :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'll do those
<sil2100> kenvandine: big thanks!
<didrocks> olli_: no worry ;)
<kgunn> mterry...i had just yesterday pulled a clean proprietary bins from n7
<didrocks> kenvandine: btw, on the webcred stack, it seems that account-plugins had some manual upload to fix in trunk :)
<kenvandine> sil2100,  has telepathy-ofono2 ever been uploaded?
<kgunn> to give it another go
<didrocks> kenvandine: same for some friends stuff
<didrocks> (see the yellow in prepare)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i did the account-plugins one
<kgunn> but you are welcome to put me to shame and move faster :)
<kenvandine> already proposed merging to trunk
<mterry> kgunn, alright, I'll play with it today
<kenvandine> we needed to get the facebook fix in before the SRUs
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, so will be good in tomorrow daily?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> at least for that :)
<kenvandine> and hopefully sometime tomorrow mardy will have those tests fixed
<kenvandine> libsignon-glib and libaccounts-glib
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> tedg: larsu: so indicators enabled back in saucy is fine for you, right?
<didrocks> from what I read from cyphermox and sil2100 yesterday
<tedg> didrocks, Yes, please.
<larsu> didrocks: \o/
 * didrocks pushes THE button
<larsu> haha
 * larsu wants to see what THAT button looks like
<didrocks> larsu: a not sexy jenkins button until we have the dashboard :p
<cyphermox> let's MAKE one
<didrocks> but then, I'll make one in the dashboard
<didrocks> with some gangam style music :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: actually, we should make an actual big red button that does something
<cyphermox> haha
<didrocks> gangnam*
<didrocks> cyphermox: complete +1 ;)
<cyphermox> should be easy enough too, I have an arduino here, and there's a office supply company which sells big red buttons that trigger some kind of music
<sil2100> didrocks: what abour powerd? Since you said something you were working on it?
<seb128> tedg, mhr3: what do you guys plan to break?
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine: another branch, small changes to dee-qt this time: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dee-qt/packaging_review/+merge/167312
<didrocks> sil2100: I've done a review of powerd
<didrocks> sil2100: so, it should be fine
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: for dee-qt, think about precise -> next LTS upgrade
<sil2100> didrocks: precise?
<sil2100> ah
<didrocks> sil2100: precise had dee-qt for unity-2d
<sil2100> Upgrade cases, yes?
<didrocks> yep :)
<sil2100> Right!
<sil2100> Let me check that
<mterry> kgunn, is there any way to download a simple diff from github?  Not used to its UI
<didrocks> thanks
<kgunn> mterry: github total pain
 * mterry copies and pastes
<kgunn> mterry: i did manage to clone i can send you a zip
<mterry> kgunn, no, I think I got it, thanks
<nic-doffay> warning to anyone who has Kdevelop installed. Remove it before you upgrade it Saucy! Packages are bust.
<tedg> mhr3, Wait, doesn't libzg 2 do the mmap thing where libzg 1 is all dbus?
<mhr3> tedg, for reading the db, yea
<tedg> seb128, No, just looking at the zg task for hud to get rid of our custom usage database.
<tedg> mhr3, Hah!  There is a feature I want ;-)
<seb128> tedg, ah ;-)
<mhr3> tedg, welcome to our beta-testers group then ;P
<tedg> mhr3, I actually already have it installed.  But I didn't want it to get blocked going into saucy.
<tedg> So seb128, can haz libzg v2?
<seb128> tedg, ask to didrocks
<seb128> not sure why they stopped updating it
<seb128> didrocks, ^?
<tedg> didrocks, seb128 said you need to update libzg before you leave today.
<tedg> didrocks, I told him that was unreasonable and by the end of the week was better.
<tedg> didrocks, I'm on your side here.
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> tedg: ahah :p
<didrocks> not sure what the context is, but I have clearly no time for it AFAIK ;)
<seb128> didrocks, do you need if there is any reason to not update libzg? (you had been looking at it in the past so I figured that if you didn't update there was a reason) ... we can discuss that after your meeting
<didrocks> seb128: really? you are talking about prehistoric age, isn't it? :)
<didrocks> it seems to be some kind of "you touched it, it sticks"
<didrocks> don't really like that :)
<seb128> didrocks, well, it's how it works here! ;-)
 * tedg thinks that didrocks now learns why he doesn't want upload privileges -- "Oh, sorry, I can't do that"  ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/telepathy-ofono/name_switch_and_packaging_review/+merge/167301 looks good to me
<rsalveti> sergiusens: any concern?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm on Saucy now. You encountered issues with this PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/desktop-deps/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's no saucy packages there yet
<sergiusens> rsalveti: in itself it looks good... but the phone app has a hard dep on telepathy-ofono2
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'll take care of that tomorrow morning
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, that needs to be changed as well then
<rsalveti> sil2100: do we have a mr for that already?
<sil2100> rsalveti: for what? Let me backtrack
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> No, not yet, but it's in the works, since I have a meeting right now
<sergiusens> sil2100: rsalveti as long as we are in sync I can change the phone-app... but it would be good to trigger a build of telepathy-ofono as soon as it lands in trunk
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<sil2100> sergiusens: please do then, I think that would be a good idea ;)
<tedg> larsu, Seems there's a conflict in your libindicator branch: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/libindicator-saucy-amd64-autolanding/6/console
<sergiusens> sil2100: ok, ping me as soon as it's built and I'll get that MR in
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok! Thanks
<sergiusens> sil2100: rsalveti approved the mr from my part
<larsu> tedg: weird, the launchpad diff doesn't complain. I'll investigate
 * greyback needs to reboot
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sil2100: happroved it
<rsalveti> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/telepathy-ofono/name_switch_and_packaging_review/+merge/167301 just got merged
<rsalveti> mind triggering a new build and proposing the other mr for the phone-app?
<sil2100> rsalveti: is telepathy-ofono already added to cupstream2distro-config in head?
<sil2100> rsalveti: since when I checked before, I couldn't find it in head yet
<rsalveti> sil2100: probably not, sergiusens might know better
<sil2100> If that's true, we need to add it first and redeploy
<sil2100> sergiusens: ^ ?
<kgunn> mterry: mzanetti ....was chatting with nic-doffay on mock infog data being removed to "make the ui work"
<kgunn> can you elaborate why ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: the mock data is split up in multiple parts now
<mzanetti> kgunn: there is one with a single user, one with multiple users, one with the previous demo content
<mzanetti> kgunn: per default we are loading a single user one right now to move closer to what it really will be on the phone
<kgunn> mzanetti: ah...making more sense
<kgunn> mzanetti: question is....does pete or nic need to do anything to get the infographic working again?
<mzanetti> kgunn: I think there is a small bug right now, but once fixed, you can ./run -f  to get the demo data (mterry, correct me if I'm wrong)
<kgunn> mzanetti: right...i was thinking ./run_on_device
<mzanetti> kgunn: ah yeah... its not passed through yet... and I didn't want to add it right now because it would conflict in multiple places with my lockscreen branch thats close to land
<mzanetti> kgunn: let me just check if its landed
<mzanetti> kgunn: no... its not landed yet
<mzanetti> someone up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-pinlock/+merge/167115
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks...makes more sense to me now
<mzanetti> kgunn: this already adds -p and -k to load user backends with either a PIN (-p) or a passphrase with keyboard input (-k)
<kgunn> yep
<mzanetti> kgunn: just the same way we'd need to pass -f through
<sil2100> rsalveti, sergiusens: I need to go now, but if anything I submitted a MR for the move of ofono to head (but you guys need to check if it's ok)
<sil2100> rsalveti, sergiusens, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/move_ofono_to_head/+merge/167344
<sil2100> We'll probably deal with that tomorrow in the end
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> Ok, see you tomorrow!
<mardy> larsu: forgot to tell you that that QQmlPropertyMap fix has been accepted for Qt 5.1
<mardy> kenvandine: do you think you can add a distro-patch to Qt 5.0.2?
<kenvandine> mardy, probably
<kenvandine> but might be best to ask Mirv
<mardy> kenvandine: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,57392 if you think it's fine, I can prepare a clean patch tomorrow
<mardy> Mirv: ^
<kenvandine> and he is closer to your timezone :)
<mardy> kenvandine: right :-)
<kenvandine> so if you prepare a patch you can sync up with him before i wake up :)
<kenvandine> mardy, don't forget those tests!
<kenvandine> i've fixed the g-c-c-s build problem
<kenvandine> but tests fail there too
<kenvandine> so libsignon-glib, libaccounts-glib and g-c-c-s :)
<kenvandine> it's blocking the whole touch stack for saucy... no pressure :)
<kgunn> mterry ping
<mterry> kgunn, hello
<mterry> kgunn, so I had a dentist appointment, but I've got a patch that applies and builds, just need to test it
<kgunn> mterry: hey weird one...if we say have a unity7 greeter leading to either a unity7 desktop session or a unity8 desktopsession
<kgunn> how does lock screen play there ?
<mterry> (my thing was about libhyrbis)
<kgunn> ack the libhybris stuff
<kgunn> e.g. is lock screen part of lightdm
<mterry> kgunn, shouldn't matter...  Unity7 throws up a gnome-screensaver screen right now (though they've been meaning to make that go to greeter instead)
<mterry> kgunn, the blocker for that was Mir, since they (robert-ancell) ran into some problems making the vt switch happen with some proprietary drivers for some reason
<mterry> kgunn, I'm not well versed on the issue
<mterry> kgunn, but with Mir that would be solved, presumably
<mterry> kgunn, so unity7 can continue using gnome-screensaver if it wants
<mterry> kgunn, and unity8 could just switch to a greeter if it wanted too, assuming Mir was present
<kgunn> mterry: cool thanks
<greyback_> kgunn: before you go, can you point me to a doc/branch with nexus7 Mir instructions/code?
<kgunn> greyback_: mterry  is just now testing it
<mterry> Hmm, using my new libhybris, I still get a black screen on startup....  greyback_ do you know how to debug the libhybris-on-nexus7 issue?  Like, is there a log somewhere that will have relevant messages?
<greyback_> mterry: adb logcat maybe
<mterry> greyback_, I can give you a debdiff against the current libhybris if you want to test yourself
<greyback_> mterry: unfortunately I don't have a nexus 7 to test with
<greyback_> mterry: but do any of the mir-demos work (via adb shell)
<mterry> greyback_, not sure.  I'm not familiar with debugging mir on a device
<mterry> greyback_, you mean just log in, and launch some of the demos?
<greyback_> mterry: yep
<kgunn> mterry....try to catch right at boot from your console adb logcat > log.txt
<kgunn> oh yeah...even better
<kgunn> check if mir is functional
<greyback_> mterry: http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/installing_prebuilt_on_android.html should help
<greyback_> mterry: and then http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_android.html
<mterry> greyback_, hrm, mir_demo_server segfaults
<greyback_> mterry: any error output?
<mterry> greyback_, some property_set outputs and then "__pthread_gettid -2"
<greyback_> mterry: nothing useful :(
<kgunn> mterry: my guess is....that's probably what you nornmally get on hybris today....
<greyback_> mterry: aside from rebooting and running through the steps again, there's not much I can help with if mir_demo_server fails. It's too low-level for my knowledge right now
<mterry> kgunn, yes
<mterry> greyback_, who is next down?  robert carr?
<kgunn> kdub on
<greyback_> mterry: kdub
<mterry> kdub_, poke!  :)
<kdub_> hello
<mterry> kdub_, so I've been trying to get mir-on-nexus7 to work
<kdub_> ah, ok
<mterry> kdub_, I've download and built a version of libhybris with that shm patch
<mterry> kdub_, but it still doesn't work right, and I wanted to try to debug further.  But I'm not sure how
<kgunn> mterry: did you manual merge into the phablet version of hybris ?
<kdub_> how isn't it working right?
<kgunn> or just build an upstream ?
<mterry> kgunn, patched our phablet version
<mterry> kdub_, well, I get the same result as if I didn't have a patched libhybris.  Which is just a black screen on startup because mir segfaults
<kdub_> there are some tests in hybris that drive the screen... test_glesv2
<kdub_> i'd see if those work
<kdub_> because the problem shouldn't be when mir starts, it should be when a client connects
<mterry> kdub_, well, the mir_demo_server executable crashes too
<greyback_> mterry: that patch wouldn't change the abi of libhybris, would it?
<mterry> greyback_, oh god, good point.  I'm not sure
<kdub_> mterry,  so something is going wrong before we get to the point that we can test if the patches are working
<greyback_> mterry: can you link me to the patch? I'd like a look
<mterry> greyback_, no, I don't think so
<mterry> greyback_, https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/pull/49/files
<greyback_> mterry: thanks
<mterry> kdub_, hrm.  any good way to get feedback about where I should be looking then?
<kdub_> well, id start with that test program from the hybris build tree
<greyback_> mterry: it's changing int to an 'unsigned int' in several function definitions. That would break ABI, no?
<mterry> greyback_, those are public functions?
<mterry> greyback_, the only header it touches is a new one
<greyback_> mterry: hmmm, so I see
<mterry> kdub_, test_hw segfaults
<mterry> kdub_, I'm guessing that's not typical
<kdub_> mir has a similar program that just drives the display, called mir_demo_standalone_render_to_fb, but i'd expect that to do the same thing
<kdub_> with test_glesv2, you should see a spinning spiral
<mterry> kdub_, running that in a shell without any mir server?
<mterry> kdub_, it's running, but I don't see anything
<kdub_> running in the ubuntu chroot, with both mir and surfaceflinger disabled, you should see the spiral
<mterry> kdub_, and I don't see mir_demo_standalone* installed
<kdub_> i'm not sure if we distribute that one actually, would have to check the packaging
<kdub_> but it would pretty much do the same thing as the full mir server
<mterry> kdub_, after stopping surfaceflinger, I see the swirls
<kdub_> hopefully mir works now too :)
<mterry> kdub_, nope, same result
<kdub_> is there a backtrace?
<mterry> at least, running the demo
<mterry> no
<kdub_> a logcat?
<mterry> kdub_, hrmm..  "failed to load libnvcap_video.so" ?
<kdub_> eh, don't know if that will matter, could pastebin?
<kdub_> *could you pastebin
<mterry> sure
<mterry> kdub_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5733951/
<kdub_> mterry, is there a /system/lib/hw/hwcomposer.tegra3.so or /vendor/lib/hw/hwcomposer.tegra3.so ?
<kgunn> kdub_: doesn't seem so
<kgunn> i just did extract_files fresh today
<kgunn> ooops
<kgunn> nvmd
<kgunn> i meant...i couldn't find libnvcap_video.so
<mterry> kdub_, there is a /system one but not a /vendor one
<kdub_> mterry, ok, let's force mir's fallback display... 'mv /system/lib/hw/hwcomposer.tegra3.so /system/lib/hw/blah'
<kdub_> there should be a mir command line option for that... but moving files so mir can't find them works too :)
<mterry> kdub_, heh, ok
<mterry> kdub_, read only filesystem?
<kdub_> adb remount
<kdub_> from the host, will fix that
<mterry> kdub_, it says it works, but then it's still ro....  I must be doing something wrong
<mterry> nope, unless there are more args I have to give...  I don't see it working for /data/ubuntu/system
<kdub_> oh, do the mv from the adb shell
<kdub_> not from the ubuntu_chroot
<mterry> kdub_, yar I'm not in ubuntu_chroot yet, but I am mv'ing /data/ubuntu/system/lib...  Should I be doing a different path?
<kdub_> just /system/lib/hw
<mterry> kdub_, oh, those are the same?  ok
<mterry> kdub_, ok, that worked.  finally  :)
<kdub_> well, /data/ubuntu/system is a loopback readonly mount of /system
<mterry> kdub_, ah, I couldn't figure that from the mount output, ok
<mterry> kdub_, mir_demo_server doesn't crash anymore
<kdub_> a good sign :) try a demo client
<mterry> kdub_, and a demo client works
<kdub_> yay
<kdub_> wait a minute
<kdub_> the problem (if present) destabilizes stuff after about a minute
<kdub_> but if its working it should work forever
<kdub_> everyone cross their fingers!
<kgunn> kdub_: so what's the theory....w/ renaming hwc hal ?
<kgunn> shouldn't it be compat with hwc1.0 ?
<kdub_> kgunn, if we can't load that file, i have mir try a fallback display without hwc
<mterry> kdub_, heh, ok.  So now we are actually getting to the point of testing the libhybris patch?
<mterry> kdub_, if it matters, I used mir_demo_client_accelerated
<kdub_> mterry, if the client works, the patch works
<kgunn> kdub_: thanks for the help
<mterry> kdub_, you mean, if the client works for a few minutes, the patch works?
<kdub_> right
<mterry> ok.  will get back to you  :) still strong
<kdub_> really, if it works for over 15-20seconds without crashing horribly, we're in the clear :)
<kgunn> kdub_: but....still, i guess that means our integration of hwc's...is really device specific not hwc api specific right ?
<kgunn> e.g. mir on tegra hwc not cool
<kdub_> well, hwc will pull in libraries over hybris that we havent been loading before
<mterry> kdub_, well, it's been 6 minutes, seems solid
<kdub_> so what's probably happening is libnvcap_video.so is not found, and its causing failures in tegra/hwc/hybris
<kgunn> kdub, got it, whatever the heck libnvcap_video.so was
<kgunn> right
<kdub_> right
<mterry> kdub_, so...  I guess I'll push my patch to the daily-build-next ppa.  The moving of the hw lib was a different issue it seems
<kdub_> mterry, indeed
<kdub_> mterry, you mean, put the patch in the hybris packages?
<mterry> kdub_, yeah.  is that going to negatively affect other nexus machines?
<kgunn> ah!.....so that particular so would just need to be added to the proprietary-blobs.txt
<kdub_> kgunn, right... sergiusens might be able to do that :)
 * kgunn 's brain just connected a couple of synapses
<kdub_> mterry, depends on how performance-friendly the patch is
<kgunn> mterry: you could push the patch & get folks on n4, galaxy, n10 to test
<mterry> kdub_, is there easy way to test that?  or shall I just push and we find out?  :)
<kdub_> there's not an easy way i'd say
<kdub_> like, its probably not a critical performance hit, but it might be a lookup at every hybrisized pthread mutex/cv
<sergiusens> kdub_: do ?
 * sergiusens reads
<kdub_> sergiusens, when the hwcomposer.tegra3.so functions cross the hybris barrier, we see in the logcat that 'libnvcap_video.so' is not found
<kdub_> so we're hoping that that file is just missing from the proprietary-blobs.txt file
<sergiusens> kdub_: ack... let me check
<kdub_> mterry, good job btw :)
<mterry> kdub_, thanks for walking me through it
<mterry> I've pushed to the PPA, hopefully they build fine
<greyback_> kdub_: any status change for mir support on nexus10?
<kdub_> no, i need to sit with that one for a while
<greyback_> kdub_: ok. Let me know if you want a tester :)
<kdub_> i have one, what i really need is a nexus time machine
<kdub_> maybe that'll be the big seller in android-L
<kdub_> :)
<greyback_> hopefully will be integrated with Glass
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-05
<smspilla1> 2
<smspilla1> :(
<smspilla1> new versions of tmux continue to be trolling me it seems
<Mirv> mardy / kenvandine: yep, can be done, just prepare a clean patch (against 5.0.2 at this point, although I've started with 5.1 as well)
<Mirv> mardy: also, file a bug against qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<mardy> Mirv: OK, will do that today
<didrocks> hey mardy! seems you are under pressure to get all webcreds building today :)
<didrocks> mardy: good luck! as everything is stuck on it ;)
<didrocks> veebers: thomi: hey, around?
<veebers> didrocks: I am, just
<didrocks> veebers: I'm running the apps tests here
<didrocks> veebers: getting a lot of failure on http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-ati/18/console
<didrocks> veebers: like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5734934/
<didrocks> veebers: I'm sure it's a dep error or something not available, can you think of anything?
 * veebers takes a look
<veebers> didrocks: hmm, does http://10.97.0.1:8080/ work for you?
<didrocks> veebers: yes, connected to the vpn?
<veebers> didrocks: yeah I am :-P let me try something else
<veebers> hmm, just had to reset vpn :-\
<didrocks> interesting…
<veebers> didrocks: hmm, can't seem to ssh into that machine, just checking something on the KVM
<didrocks> veebers: do you need to ssh to it?
<veebers> didrocks: I was hoping to check a couple of things quickly
<didrocks> veebers: I thought that the stacktrace would just right a bell :)
<didrocks> veebers: also, seems that now the tests are stuck
<veebers> didrocks: sorry not off the top of my head, I think I have an idea what's happening but wanted to poke around
<didrocks> but there is an autopilot process running
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/autopilot run webbrowser_app -v -r -rd /var/local/autopilot//videos/ -f xml -o /var/local/autopilot//junit//webbrowser_app.xml is running
<didrocks> but not activity for 15 minutes
<veebers> didrocks: oh, this isn't for the Unity or autopilot test (duh silly me)
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> it's apps autopilot tests
<veebers> didrocks: My initial thoughts are it looks as though the launched application doesn't have the dbus object path: '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection' (and/or the right  Interface to go with it)
<didrocks> veebers: do you think it's because we don't run with latest sdk?
<didrocks> if this is what expose the interface to it
<veebers> didrocks: I couldn't say with certainty sorry. Do you mind if I much around in the KVM (I may need to install something)
<didrocks> jibel: ^
<didrocks> veebers: depends if you are in the container
<veebers> I'm pretty sure launching the web-app with -testability should do what we need
<veebers> didrocks: oh, ah because it's not the physical machine anymore right?
<didrocks> veebers: we are in a lxc container
<didrocks> which is a physical macine
<didrocks> but not the host
<veebers> didrocks: hmm, am I able to ssh in to poke around a little?
<didrocks> veebers: do you know how to ssh inside the container?
<jibel> veebers, you can use the KVM it's PS_radeon something on https://10.97.0.2
<didrocks> yeah, better to use the KVM, you will stay inside the container :)
<veebers> didrocks: no I don't think so. I'm not sure how much things have changed with the move to Otto
<veebers> jibel: ah ok, thanks :-)
<jibel> veebers, or ssh to dx-autopilot-ati then sudo lxc-attach -n saucy-i386-20130604-1531
<veebers> jibel: is there a way to confirm that the KVM I have open is to the correct machine?
<jibel> veebers, you're connected to PS-Radeon-HE-AP (HD5000) ?
<jibel> if so, it is the correct machine
<veebers> jibel: awesome, thanks
<veebers> didrocks: hmm, I think the issue is that webbrowser-app is never actually launched. I tried: `/usr/bin/webbrowser-app -testability`
<veebers> didrocks: and the error I get is the same as this extract from the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5734971/
<veebers> unless I need to do more than just that command at the command line
<didrocks> veebers: so the wrong sdk can be a good road?
<didrocks> veebers: anyway, autopilot shouldn't be stuck as it is now
<veebers> didrocks: it appears so.
<veebers> didrocks: agreed
<didrocks> veebers: mind looking at why it's stuck while it is?
<veebers> didrocks: any idea why the end of this log is the syslog (not autopilot.log)? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-ati/18/consoleFull
<didrocks> veebers: or should we kill it
<didrocks> veebers: because we are monitoring all logs
<didrocks> (relevant ones)
<didrocks> like syslog, .xsession-errors…
<veebers> didrocks: makes sense
<didrocks> veebers: do you know why autopilot is stuck (meaning, should we kill it to end the run?)
<veebers> didrocks: I just had a look, sorry no idea why it's not returning/finishing. Perhaps related to the issues it was having during the run
<didrocks> veebers: well, it should be protected against that, as otto as a timeout for it for instance :)
<veebers> didrocks: I don't think there is anything else I can check, so you may have to kill it
<didrocks> ok
<veebers> didrocks: I'm supposed to be making dinner, my girlfriend is getting hungry :-) I'll be online later tonight though too.
<didrocks> veebers: ok, enjoy your dinner
<veebers> will do
<veebers> didrocks: let me know if you have any other issues and I can look into them
<didrocks> veebers: ok, will do :)
<didrocks> the sdk is building
<didrocks> so will rerun
<veebers> didrocks: maybe tonight (or tomorrow) I will fire up a VM and try to duplicate what happened here
<didrocks> great! :)
<didrocks> dednick: hey, how are you?
<dednick> didrocks: good morning. fine thanks and you?
<didrocks> dednick: quite pressed by time for landing everything to saucy (touch & unity/100 scopes)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<didrocks> dednick: not sure you are the right guy for it, but it seems that the testsuite is segfaulting, at least on amd64 for unity
<didrocks> dednick: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141697500/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity_7.0.0daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dednick> didrocks: hm. ok, i'll try taking a look. havent got a set in ages, so it may take some time. Also, I'm still on raring, so may not be the same
<didrocks> dednick: can be as well random, but maybe good to fix?
<didrocks> dednick: let me try rebuild in case
 * didrocks waits for i386 results before relauching
<didrocks> launching*
<sil2100> didrocks: hello!
<sil2100> didrocks: saucy unity build issues?
<sil2100> uuuuu, see a lot of red stacks on jenkins
<sil2100> didrocks: QA stack is red as well, problems with xpathselect it seems
<sil2100> veebers: ping
<sil2100> veebers: are you still around?
<didrocks> sil2100: you know that I finished at 11PM and started at 7AM for those? need to get the things moving to have saucy and not waiting :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so xpathselect fixed by Mirv, waited for the fix to be merged
<didrocks> and then relaunching QA stack
<didrocks> sil2100: all stacks were red/yellow this morning
<didrocks> dednick: sil2100: segfault confirmed on i386: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141698375/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.unity_7.0.0daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> sil2100: this should be the priority now I guess
<didrocks> mhr3: maybe you know about this testsuite ^
<didrocks> (hey!)
<didrocks> not sure who else can help
<dednick> didrocks: just building unity now. hopefully i can confirm on my box.
<dednick> *assuming it builds ok
<didrocks> let's hope so :)
<didrocks> sil2100: see also https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141698680/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.unity-scope-evolution_0.1daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> sil2100: as we have a new evolution, maybe that can be the cause
<sil2100> OH SHIT
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> dednick: just be sure to have saucy running
<davidcalle> didrocks, argh
<didrocks> davidcalle: oh, you're around, can you do me a favor?
<didrocks> davidcalle: installing latest dee
<didrocks> davidcalle: and testing the scopes
<davidcalle> didrocks, where can I find it?
<didrocks> as we are under python3.3 and it's using site-packages
<dednick> sil2100: i'm not on saucy
<didrocks> not sure it works :)
 * greyback_ rebooting, hopes his efi setup isn't broken
<didrocks> davidcalle: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<sil2100> dednick: since the issue started appearing after we switched to saucy
<sil2100> dednick: so I guess it's a saucy toolchain issue ;)
<dednick> sil2100: upgrading now
<davidcalle> didrocks, it works
<didrocks> davidcalle: \o/ one less thing to handle :)
<didrocks> so the override is read, great!
<davidcalle> didrocks :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, so, I can confirm the issue with gir1.2-ecalendar-1.2 in saucy. It only contains /usr/share/doc files...
<didrocks> davidcalle: Laney did the evo update, maybe you can ping him?
<davidcalle> didrocks, yup
 * sil2100 is upgrading as well
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for the reviews! Will fix those issues in a minute
<davidcalle> didrocks, can we drop/ignore unity-scope-evolution for now, to avoid blocking the stack?
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think it's better if Laney can't get it
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok (cf. discussion with Laney in #ubuntu-desktop)
<Mirv> sil2100: you're welcome.
<Mirv> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/indicator-datetime/mark_as_released/+merge/167482
<didrocks> Mirv: interesting, ok, approving, thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hum, question - I'm still seeing the  "content goes behind section header" issue on the phone - did we not distro-patch it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: think not
 * tsdgeos checks for the bug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1183350
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183350 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix wrong initial position of delegates when using loaders and sections" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> or yes? which qt is in the device?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it only went into saucy Qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's fine, then, we'll get it soon enough
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then you're rewriting the thing anyway :)
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> still no section support
<tsdgeos> getting there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, can you please explain one thing about PPAs for me? (how) is it possible to have packages with the same version in the same PPA, for different series?
<Saviq> didrocks, in https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages sergiusens somehow managed to just copy some sources from raring to saucy
<Saviq> didrocks, but if I try that, I get a "same version already has published binaries..."
<didrocks> Saviq: a binary copy works
<didrocks> Saviq: not a source upload
<didrocks> (or a rebuild)
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, but that's not really safe is it?
<Saviq> copying binaries between series
<didrocks> Saviq: not really, because you can have difference due to toolchain
<Saviq> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> and as we see, unity tests are failing on saucy for example (segfault)
<didrocks> Saviq: yw :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: so, conclusion is to remove the evolution scope?
<mhr3_> didrocks, sorry was in a meeting, nick is looking at it
<didrocks> mhr3_: pstolowski: mind remove the evolution scope? removing from the .json the evolution scope, we'll remove it from daily as well (also bumping libunity and unity build-deps to take it)
<didrocks> mhr3_: pstolowski: evolution doesn't have anymore introspection data
<davidcalle> didrocks, I guess, yes. That will also mean a quick modification to unity-scope-home, maybe : pstolowski does a master hide from filters if it doesn't have any scopes?
<didrocks> sil2100: dednick: did you success in reproducing the issue?
<dednick> didrocks: just finished upgrading. building unity now
<didrocks> veebers: you asked me to ping you, seems the None.ogv is still an issue :/
<pstolowski> davidcalle: yes, it won't show up
<pstolowski> didrocks: ok, I'll do the change in libunity
<didrocks> pstolowski: and unity, you need to bump the build-dep
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> veebers: but before that, 3 tests failures on the QA stack
<didrocks> which is below the threshold, but better to have them fixed one day :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> hey Saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, so how do we now make sure that there's multiple users in the tablet?
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we need to?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I mean... they don't do anything anyways
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the greeter doesn't look good with all the empty space ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: and if someone wants to test the list any everything he can run it with ./run -f
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, thing is, there is no such thing as a tablet or a phone ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: and as we now determine the amount of users through the LightDM api and not the screen size any more...
<dednick> didrocks: which ppa is unity this building against?
<dednick> *this unity
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, so how do we then make sure that there's multiple users on a tablet? :P
<didrocks> dednick: the daily-build one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm just not sure people demoing are gonna be happy
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... we would need to install another mock lightdm library
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I do get the conflict - and thanks for raising the question with Katie
<mzanetti> np :)
<mzanetti> its kinda my job, isn't it
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... so, we would need to replace the mock lib. would packaging them up and making them installable be an option?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we already have the fake env package
<mzanetti> Saviq: so if you want to have multiuser you do a apt-get install lightdm-mock-multiuser
<Saviq> mzanetti, so making two of them could make sense
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, but the default one is a single user one (which we decided to to because that's what we will focus on in the near future
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, I'll talk with mterry when he comes on. He's the lightdm-mock-master
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I think, though, that we should install both at the same time (actually I think that's the case already)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and choose one or the other based on FORM_FACTOR for the time being
<mzanetti> Saviq: you mean in /etc/phone-services? ... wait... :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: just joking... yeah.. we'll figure something. lets have a chat later when mterry is here
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the build issue as well?
<sil2100> didrocks: still upgrading ;/
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: will know in some minutes
<didrocks> sil2100: you were not on saucy? :/
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, I also noticed one thing in CrossFadeImage after the recent changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: that is?
<Saviq> mzanetti, when you switch the images many times in a short period of time (just tap on different people in the greeter on the tablet)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it fades to black for a second or so
<Saviq> s/fades/drops/
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm, ok... I'll have a look
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think what happens is it unloads the faded-out image before the new one was loaded / faded in
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's minor, don't focus on it now
<duflu> That's interesting. I'm getting tearing on my 1920x1200 desktop since upgrading it to raring. Should be impossible if Intel is implementing buffer swapping by page flipping... right?
<duflu> Oh, I see the problem. Intel changed their defaults. Grrr.... (**) intel(0): Wait on SwapBuffers? disabled
<Saviq> duflu, raring!? ;)
<duflu> Saviq: Yes, Intel has disabled it by default on raring. I wonder why... since this basically negates all the work to avoid tearing on Ubuntu
<Saviq> duflu, buut, did you just upgrade to raring?
<Saviq> duflu, we are all upgrading to saucy now ;)
<duflu> Saviq: Yes. Raring came out as I left the country. And I just got home
<pstolowski> sil2100, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/disable-some-scopes/+merge/167490 I'm a bit unsure about version bump, but it should be fine once I update unity to require libunity 7.0.1 instead of 7.0.0?
<duflu> Raring/Saucy is not the point. I know you're being facetious. But I'm concerned about visible regressions on the desktop
<Saviq> duflu, yeah I understand
<didrocks> pstolowski: no, it need an upstream version bump, as we already had one build in the ppa
<didrocks> pstolowski: otherwise, unity won't wait for the latest libunity to be there
<pstolowski> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> (we already have a 7.0.1daily… in the ppa from tonight daily build)
<didrocks> pstolowski: making sense? ^
<pstolowski> didrocks: yeah
<duflu> Oh, wait. Maybe it's just a problem introduced by the Mir PPA :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum, current trunk - I'm dragging the launcher from the edge past the middle of the screen, it shows fully
<Saviq> mzanetti, I release my finger, it snaps back out?
 * mzanetti tries
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, the darkening of the background happened as-you-dragged-the-launcher-out before
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that with the darkening I noticed too. will fix soon
<veebers> sil2100: I am in passing, what's the haps?
<pstolowski> didrocks: does it need a new chanelog entry, or it's ok if I update existing one (it still says UNRELEASED)
<veebers> didrocks: ack, I'll hit that tomorrow. Also there was some confusion earlier today in ps-qa regarding a potential autopilot issue that wasn't an issue?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the other thing: not sure about that... because if you swipe it past the middle of the screen its not sure if you really want to reveal the launcher
<mzanetti> Saviq: in that case the user rather tried to swipe away the content
<mzanetti> Saviq: can ask katie what she things
<mzanetti> thinks
<didrocks> pstolowski: as long as it's UNRELEASED, you can update the existing one :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes please, at least on the greeter it feels weird
<sil2100> veebers: I think my issue is resolved now, but see didrocks ping ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, and probably in dash, too, as nothing else happens
<veebers> sil2100: aye, thanks.
<didrocks> veebers: ah, not sure about that one ;)
<didrocks> veebers: we fixed xpathselect FYI
<didrocks> if that's what you are talking about
<veebers> didrocks: oh, I wan't aware there was an issue :-P What was the problem?
<mzanetti> Saviq: apart from that. I think it feels waaaay better now than before. what do you think?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's good
<didrocks> veebers: new toolchain: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/xpathselect/ftbfs_missing_include/+merge/167471
<didrocks> veebers: it was failing to build
<veebers> did ah I see
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's many usability things that improved
<Saviq> mzanetti, like the fact that it actually sticks to your finger, and that you can reverse the long-swipe
<didrocks> veebers: I took the opportunity to approve as we are in a rush and want to deliver (also, it's a toolchain simple issue, didn't affect upstream code logic)
<didrocks> as for a packaging change IMHO :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I hated that one with the old one :D
<veebers> didrocks: yeah fair enough, simple enough fix :-)
 * Saviq had to switch to GNOME until compiz stabilizes... the top-panel+title-bar+menu-bar{+tab-bar} combo is just atrocious
<didrocks> yep ;)
<mzanetti> oh right... should put some sauce on my notebook too...
<Saviq> I thank sabdfl for forcing menus-in-panel on us
<veebers> didrocks: right, off for the night. o/
<didrocks> veebers: ttyl!
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, when you'll be touching the launcher, please increase the widening angle
<mzanetti> Saviq: even more?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's still 10 isn't it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: its 30 now
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm
 * mzanetti check
<mzanetti> s
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm getting a lot of false negatives on manta
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, 30
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok nvm, maybe that's just my finger
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... that's actually really important information... I think its crucial to find the best values
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but now that I use my thumb for it it's 10 for 10
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's see how it goes
<Saviq> mzanetti, on manta, when I drag the launcher so that the apps get dragged away, but then reverse the gesture
<Saviq> mzanetti, the apps come back really slowly
<mzanetti> Saviq: noted
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually same on launcher
<Saviq> s/launcher/maguro/
<Saviq> but more visible on manta
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you have a feel for the widening angle for lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragInStage ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm inclined to say that 10 is too low
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, is it getting merged! :)
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I'm just doing the last round of review
<Saviq> dandrader, sorry it took so long
<dandrader> Saviq, np, I'm aware that this is not the only merge proposal around
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw: Pat's feedback was: everything less than 15 is totally unusable, 20 is what he really recommends as minimum. If it doesn't interfere too much with the rest, probably even 30 would be good
<mzanetti> dandrader: ^
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti ok, I'll change it to 20 now (for the Stage m.p.), no problem.
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<dandrader> done
<mzanetti> yes... I'd say too... with 10 I fail to switch apps 3 out of 10 times - which is too much :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, when talking to Katie, please also check whether the launcher-long-swipe doesn't begin too quickly
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd think it should maybe only start after you crossed 2*launcher.width?
<Saviq> mzanetti, as now it kicks in when I just try and swipe the launcher in
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm.. was thinking about that too quite a while...
<Saviq> mzanetti, aand, does the launcher have a behavior on its x? should be disabled when DDA is dragging
<mzanetti> Saviq: I personally think panel.width * 2 is too much
<mzanetti> Saviq: it is disabled while dragging
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, so it's just manta's tragic touch input
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, that could be too much
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually had to add a hack I really hated because of that
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mzanetti> but seems to work perfectly fine and its small and documented, so I think we're ok
<greyback> bloody hell saucy compiz is unstable
<Saviq> greyback, +1
<Saviq> greyback, I switched to GNOME
<Saviq> greyback, and am missing Unity a _lot_
<Saviq> like 1/5th of my screen is black at the top!
<didrocks> pstolowski: ping me as well once you have the unity branch
<greyback> Saviq: heh, I've not used gnome in a while now. gnome-classic?
<Saviq> greyback, nah, -shell
<Saviq> greyback, top-panel+title-bar+menu-bar{+tab-bar}
<greyback> Saviq: yikes
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> greyback, no kidding, like 1/6th of my screen with maximized Thunderbird is... black
<greyback> Saviq: that can't be right
<greyback> some configuration weirdness surely
<dandrader> speaking of missing unity, have you guys noticed google docs have implemented a HUD?
<mzanetti> dandrader: can't find it
<dandrader> mzanetti, hide the menus (right corner icon)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ctrl+shift+f
<dandrader> mzanetti, then their HUD appears on the left corner of the top bar
<Saviq> greyback, http://ubuntuone.com/3q763qrIyXlSS5Wc7isLnK
<mzanetti> hehe, right
<greyback> Saviq: yep, that's a lot of bars.
<greyback> would look ok if at least the application titlebar hid while maximized
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you found it? http://ubuntuone.com/02Ii27eRUIzeOSIrIdRJ5o
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but for maximized apps global menu bar is just awesome
<greyback> Saviq: as long as you know it's there, yes
<Saviq> greyback, OTOH I love the telepathy integration
<pstolowski> didrocks, sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity/bump-libunity/+merge/167497
<Saviq> greyback, and I don't think I like "cross-workspace switcher"
<didrocks> pstolowski: great, I'm waiting on libunity to be merged before because I think the upstream merger doesn't handle build-deps
<sil2100> pstolowski: looking good, not sure if the ~ is required there
<Saviq> although less than webapps who switch tabs in my browser
<didrocks> sil2100: not really if we don't backport, not a biggie though
<sil2100> didrocks: true true
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah. thanks
<dednick> didrocks: sil2100: confirmed crash in TestGLibObject.AssignmentOperators
<didrocks> dednick: ah, "nice" :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> dednick: I'm in the middle of building unity right now
<dandrader> greyback, , when we have unity running with mir, what we have is a unity shell process with the whole mir loaded as a library, right?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<greyback> dandrader: yep.
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, it's impossible to do the long-swipe-to-dash on manta with just a thumb, please raise that with Katie, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually I think vesar is now the Launcher designer
<mzanetti> anyways, yes, I'll do
<dandrader> greyback, I got it "working" (d-bus communications seems missing, so nothing coming from indicators or lenses/scopes). and rendering seems ok. but it looks like animation timers are just slower (as in slow motion, not slow rendering)
<dandrader> greyback, do you get the same?
<greyback> dandrader: yep, that's the same for me
<greyback> dandrader: animations are slow due to apparantly slow buffer swaps, it's not Qt's fault
<dandrader> greyback, but it's quite responsive though. if you open two apps (fake apps as the fake ubuntu.application component is the one that ends up loaded) and play with the right-edge animation
<dandrader> it follows your finger quite nicely
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: same here, segfault in TestGLibObject.AssignmentOperators
<greyback> dandrader: yeah, it's not bad at all. Once Mir gets a frame swapping algorithm that suits the Galaxy Nexus better, it'll be buttery smooth. I hear it's nice on the Nexus4
<dednick> sil2100: didrocks: it's making the assumption that G_IS_OBJECT returns false for a deleted pointer.
<dednick> but it's segfaulting because the mem is invalid i guess. don't know why it worked previously
<didrocks> weird
<sil2100> dednick: strange, maybe some quirk of the previous toolchain
<dednick> sil2100: probably something like that. give me a few minutes. I'm fixing the test to use a weak ref to test for destruction of the gobject pointer
<Saviq> Cimi, ping
<Cimi> Saviq, pong
<Saviq> Cimi, hey, what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.carousel-listview/+merge/165081 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm unsure on what to test actually
<dednick> sil2100: didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/TestGLibObject.use-weak-ref/+merge/167503
<didrocks> sil2100: as you have the build env ready, mind reviewing and approving?
<didrocks> you rock dednick :)
<Saviq> Cimi, we have the functions in there tested
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> Cimi, other than that it's really just a ListView, no?
<Cimi> yep, more or elss
<Cimi> *less
<Saviq> Cimi, so there's no real point in testing the interaction
<Saviq> Cimi, except maybe for trying to click on stuff and check that the right things happen
<Saviq> Cimi, i.e. the correct clicked() signal is emitted
<Cimi> which is not trivial :D you also need a model
<sil2100> didrocks, dednick: reviewing!
<Saviq> Cimi, well, a model isn't really an issue
<Cimi> Saviq, I said 'trivial'
<Saviq> Cimi, you said "not trivial" ;)
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> trivial = quck
<Cimi> not easy
<Cimi> unless my english is broken, and can be :D
<Saviq> Cimi, trivial is easy
<Cimi> takes a little bit of time but it's easy
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, let's not do that :D
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, that's the only thing I can think of there
<Saviq> Cimi, a purely functional test
<Saviq> Cimi, i.e. tap, check; drag; tap; check; swipe; tap; check
<Saviq> Cimi, but the drag and swipe would really be tests for the ListView
<Cimi> currently getting mad with calendar tests though :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm writing tests for the LauncherModelInterface... I'm thinking, if the plugin implements the interface in unity-apis, does it make sense to write tests that check if all the methods are there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I say yes, as people might not use our headers for whatever reason
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if they expose the same API, that should still work
<mzanetti> in that case, yes... but I wouldn't see any reason not to use that
<Saviq> mzanetti, you wouldn't, I wouldn't ;)
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> ok..
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's really just to verify  our headers are correct, too
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> Cimi, k, let's just not forget about the carousel :)
<Cimi> :-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, "Implement rotation unlock method" that shouldn't be in June milestone, should it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno... that was moved around by mterry and katie. Anyways, my prototype is implemented, if design comes to a conclusion if we really need that and how it should look like, it shouldn't be a problem to finish that in June still
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<sil2100> dednick: approved
<sil2100> oh, Trevinho_ also made a review
<dednick> sil2100: \o/ thanks
<ritz_> Hi, quick question. If I were to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/760785 , what is the way I would do this
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760785 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Unity does not support extra menu categories" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ritz_> add dconf-key for this
<ritz_> which unity-application-lens can read of , and add to filter
<ritz_> or create a new lens, unity-application-domain , which addes a custom page
<ritz_> or do I talk to design team about this ?
<ritz_> didrocks ^^^
<Saviq> mzanetti, is lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet-pinlock WIP?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... waiting for review
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's tests failing and such
<Saviq> mzanetti, as in whitespace tests at least
<Saviq> mzanetti, and there's no commit message
<mzanetti> multiple new lines at end of file... seriously?
<mzanetti> :P
<dandrader> greyback, do you mind if update lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet-integrate-mir to latest lp:unity/phablet?
<mzanetti> but we allow comitting files without newline at end of file :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed both
<greyback> dandrader: go ahead
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed, we should probably tweak the whitespace test to only allow a single newline at end of file :)
<greyback> dandrader: and if you made any changes to the platform-api or qtubuntu branches, let's put them up somewhere.
<mzanetti> Saviq: >0 imho
<Saviq> mzanetti, ==1 :P
<greyback> dandrader: lp:~unity-team/platform-api/mir-support for platform api anyway, no branch up yet for qtubuntu so feel free
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise someone somewhen will just go through the files and check that and fix it, we don't need that if we just do the right way straight away
<dandrader> greyback,  I didn't make any changes to platform-api or qtubuntu, just applied your patches on top of rcarr branches
<greyback> dandrader: ok cool
<dandrader> back in a bit
<greyback> dandrader: I'll clean up those changes a bit later on today hopefully
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's an issue with the keypad entry - looks like the star key has both the star and the arrow?
<greyback> enjoy food!
<mzanetti> Saviq: star key?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or something, the lower left key has the back arrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it looks wrong somehow
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> Saviq: looks good here...
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/05/plasma-desktopIo8216.png
<Saviq> and the lower right button is supposed to be empty?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... install "ubuntu-mobile-icons"
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<sil2100> pstolowski: uh, the unity merge is failing now due to some unity errors (WTF?)
<mzanetti> Saviq: there are 2 "ubuntu-mobile" and "ubuntu-mobile-icons"... for some reason we still pull the wrong one
<sil2100> Ah
<pstolowski> sil2100: grr
<sil2100> I know now
<sil2100> pstolowski: let's wait for dednick's fix to get in
<sil2100> pstolowski: although I'm still worried about arm, since it's failing for a different readon
<sil2100> *reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, needs fixin', then
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nvm, just meant "we need to fix that"
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, do you think we could make some changes to ./run to allow for testing the different unlock methods?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I think Kaleo has been talking to sergiusens already about it
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, so it's not really us that need to fix ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's there... ./run -p and ./run -k
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed!
<mzanetti> Saviq: from what I understood the SDK should depend on the right icon theme
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry for the noise
<mzanetti> Saviq: no prob
<mzanetti> Kaleo: any news about that?
<sil2100> dednick: I'm afraid there might be some complications with getting your fix into lp:unity
<sil2100> dednick: armhf seems to have some issues with MockWindowManager.h
<mzanetti> Kaleo: we are about to merge stuff that would require ubuntu-mobile-icons but seems we (as in you :P) still pull the wrong one
<sil2100> dednick: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-saucy-armhf-ci/5/console <- this is from the CI on your branch (and not only, I got the same thing on pstolowski's branch's CI)
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, I'd just go for "./run_on_device -- -p/-k"
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. pass everything past -- to the ./run script
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... everything after -- goes to the shell binary
<Saviq> does it already?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, for ./run, yes, but not for ./run_on_device
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm.. .not entirely sure right now
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, I would keep it consistent and make -- also for _on_device pass it on to the app itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, regardless, please update the usage in ./run_on_device, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, or we could go ./run_on_device --args -- --run_args -- --shell_args :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... exactly like this I think Pete and Nic should add their fully fledged infographics backend loading
<Saviq> mzanetti, and sorry for distracting you, I'm gonna stop now :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, other than --full?
<mardy> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1187746
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1187746 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Please provide fix for QTBUG-31226" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno... exactly... thats where I don't exactly know what mterry needs and what the others need
<mzanetti> Saviq: done (and dont worry... I'm happy you reviewed it)
<sil2100> dednick: it's an ARM-specific issue
<sil2100> dednick: I can fix that in the CMakeFile (at least workaround it)
<Saviq> mzanetti, getopt needs p and k in "sgh" in diff line 720
<Saviq> mzanetti, and in 639, too
<Mirv> mardy: thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, 473	+import QtGraphicalEffects 1.0 sounds unnecessary/
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right... there was the Blur effect before
<Saviq> mzanetti, why you didn't use a Button for the PinPadButtons?
<mzanetti> Saviq: because making a button look like a transparent ubuntushape is more work than using a transparent ubuntushape :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, orly? :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, feels like it should be reported to the UI toolkit
<Saviq> mzanetti, also it's possible that this will be better when we start theming, can you please add a TODO somewhere there
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it does feel like the wrongPasswordAnimation could be abstracted? it's used in three places already, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... true
<kgunn> dednick: ping
<Kaleo> mzanetti: hang on, meeting
<mzanetti> Saviq: done, except the TODO. I really don't think it makes sense here to use a Button... As it should look like a ubuntu shape, and not like a button as per design
<Saviq> mzanetti, IMO it is just a differently-themed button, but ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, some more comments coming on the MR, IRC is too distracting for it (didn't plan a full review :P)
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> Saviq: as you've changed the community-created infographics research to INPROGRESS: I'd like to be able to integrate fitbit stats in there at some point ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, that task is really just about the visualization, not data sourcing
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, data sourcing will remain what we have now
<didrocks> ritz_: I think you should first talk to pstolowski and mhr3_ :)
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/fix_ftbfs_arm_unused_typedefs/+merge/167525
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: this fix is also needed in lp:unity to unblock ARM builds (most probably)
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: the problem is... not sure if we can get it merged, as it probably needs dednick's fixes as well, since otherwise it will fail
<ritz_> didrocks, thanks. will do
<didrocks> sil2100: can you take it into your branch?
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: it might be that both fixes need to go in at the same time
<didrocks> oupss dednick ^
<ritz_> mhr3_ pstolowski wrt  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/760785 , How do I fix this ? add dconf-key for this which unity-application-lens can read of , and add to filter or create a new lens. Alternate, unity-application-domain , which addes a custom page based on dconf/settings. Or do I talk to design team about this ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760785 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Unity does not support extra menu categories" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> dednick: I'm waiting for CI to spin on my branch to check all is ok, once it does that, would be good if you could for instance pull in this fix to your branch
<didrocks> sil2100: your branch is based on his one?
<didrocks> otherwise, we'll maybe have the segfault still, isn't it?
<didrocks> or is it failing during build? (as public jenkins is failing…)
<pstolowski> ritz_: hi
<ritz_> pstolowski hi
<pstolowski> ritz_: yeah, categories are hardcoded in applications lens
<ritz_> they indeed are
<pstolowski> ritz_: do you know if the "new" categories also exist in xapian index?
<sil2100> didrocks: my branch is based on trunk
<ritz_> pstolowski hmm, they would not
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, it does have that, that's what I meant
<ritz_> more along the lines of ubuntu-application-domain-lens
<sil2100> didrocks: I can merge in dednick's fix in if needed, I hoped it to be done the other way around
<sil2100> didrocks: but CI at least will tell me if ARM fails to compile or segfaults
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we can't afford waiting for too long. If bregma agrees, we can as well bypass the merger as it's blocking everything for daily releasing
<sil2100> If it's the second one, then I know the fix is correct
<didrocks> (once we'll get the CI result for your branch)
<sil2100> didrocks: we can do it like that - once we have CI results, I pull in dednick's branch and we merge
<sil2100> Then pstolowski's branch will also go in
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> I think we should definitively merge that manually
<didrocks> as we're going to rebuild it in daily anyway
<pstolowski> ritz_: in theory we could add missing categories in the app lens code. but this only makes sense if it fixes the problem completly, e.g. if the number of categories if not high and we can add them all.  also, we need to be able to turn selected category filter into xapian query
<ritz_> pstolowski not sure about xapian index . but the issue I working on is more along the lines for custom deployment . To enabled kiosk/corporate users to see their apps easily
<pstolowski> ritz_: ah, now I see where you're coming from with dconf
<ritz_> okay, xapian is a search toolkit
<pstolowski> ritz_: if it's not in xapian db, then app lens will not find an app unless it's installed already
<ritz_> pstolowski yup, finding installed app is easy. but having it displayed on the dash makes it easier for the user
<ritz_> especially, if they can see their "logo" along with other pages in dash
<ritz_> using dconf key to add category would also be a solution
<pstolowski> ritz_: so you're saying it's ok if this custom filter works for installed apps only?
<ritz_> okay, http://www.enricozini.org/2007/debtags/apt-xapian-index/
<ritz_> pstolowski this would seem fine to me
<ritz_> would allow user to add custom filter such as "wine" or "mydomain"
<pstolowski> ritz_: yes, it's doable, dconf or a flat file would do. but since it would work for installed apps only (and as such break existing UX), I think you would need an ack from design. but this shouldn't be a problem since it's for a limited use case
<pstolowski> ritz_: that's my opinion at least ;)
<sil2100> bregma: thanks for the review! Still waiting on CI
<didrocks> sil2100: I've prepared the manual merge, just waiting on CI as well :)
<sil2100> didrocks: with both branches ;) ?
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> I'm refreshing every moment
<didrocks> sil2100: the 3 of them! :)
<sil2100> Ah, Paweł's as well!
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> then, relaunch a libunity + unity rebuild
<didrocks> ah, let's do the libunity rebuild right now in the ppa, we'll buy some time then :)
<sil2100> Indeed! How will you push the new libunity to the PPA? Just run the stack with just libunity ?
<ritz_> pstolowski hmm, thanks . Do I go ahead and add design team to this ?
<sil2100> grrrr, CO
<sil2100> *CI
<sil2100> Still waiting
<mhr3_> ritz_, iirc people used to fork the apps lens to do this (in corporate environments), surely a generic solution where you could just change the config easily would be nice... but it might not be trivial
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, it takes really long ;p I need to go for some lunch now
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: I propose to run and moving on, wdyt?
<didrocks> merging that
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, let's do that then
<sil2100> It shouldn't break anything anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: hey!
<rsalveti> didrocks: where do we stand with the saucy transition?
<rsalveti> I'll be working on the telepathy components now, so let me know if there is anything blocking you
<rsalveti> also regarding any possible ftbfs, as that might be related with the new hybris as well
<Saviq> dednick, can you not hear us/
<greyback> Saviq: better skip me
<greyback> Saviq: I can hear you
<dednick> Saviq: can now
<didrocks> rsalveti: we got a lot of FTBFS, they are almost all fixed now
<didrocks> rsalveti: the remaining points is webcreds tests that are failing
<didrocks> mardy is on it AFAIK
<didrocks> rsalveti: the whole media stack, sil2100 already has a branch for qt-video-node
<didrocks> rsalveti: libcolumbus as well, Mirv has a patch, we are waiting for upstream to answer
<didrocks> meanwhile, I'm rebuilding libunity and unity
<didrocks> it's fixing some FTBFS, disabling some scopes that don't work on saucy
<didrocks> then, we'll finally get some tests results for unity
<didrocks> rsalveti: so maybe on your side, the media stack is what you can work on?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yup
<didrocks> I disabled some indicators as well that doesn't have all the components in
<rsalveti> it's basically what I expected to be broken somehow
<didrocks> (from indicator-clients)
<didrocks> ok
<rsalveti> hm, right
<didrocks> rsalveti: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-2.1build/43/console
<didrocks> you have a summary at the last line :)
<didrocks> sil2100 proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtvideo-node/fix_ftbfs_with_new_libhybris/+merge/167509
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> I'll create a few pkg-config files for the new hybris as well
<rsalveti> hardcoded library sucks
<didrocks> agreed :)
<didrocks> mardy: can you refresh on on where you are on the webcreds tests issues on saucy?
<didrocks> (as the apps and hud are dep on it, I'm more afraid on that)
<mardy> didrocks: I *think* I fixed them today
<didrocks> mardy: are they merged in trunk?
<didrocks> mardy: I can relaunch the stack
<mardy> didrocks: not yet
<didrocks> fginther: hey! can you speed up mardy's branch landing in trunk? this is blocking landing into saucy everything :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: ^
<mmrazik> didrocks: which branch?
 * mmrazik is trying to find it in the logs
<didrocks> mardy: ? ^
<pstolowski> ritz_: sorry, I was otp. yeah, checking with design won't hurt
<mardy> mmrazik: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/libaccounts-glib/packaging/+merge/166800
<mardy> mmrazik: actually it's still failing, but I always get 404 when i try to see the logs
<mmrazik> mardy: publishing is broken
<mmrazik> let me give you direct link
<mmrazik> mardy: configure.ac:14: option `serial-tests' not recognized
<rsalveti> didrocks: did we land anything already? saw we don't yet have platform-api in the archive
<mardy> mmrazik: weird, works fine here. Ok, I'll do things differently
<didrocks> rsalveti: no, I blocked everything to manual publishing
<rsalveti> didrocks: got it, cool
<didrocks> rsalveti: as I think we won't have all tests results before end of day, and time for NEWing and so on, I see that by the end of the day, we fix everything we have to fix
<mardy> mmrazik, kenvandine: in raring it won't work, automake is not new enough
<didrocks> rsalveti: and just push the publish button + NEWing + promoting to main for what we have to promote tomorrow morning
<didrocks> (freezing the state menawhile)
<mzanetti> mterry: did you see my email regarding the single-user, multi-user etc?
<mardy> mmrazik, kenvandine: I'll bump the dependency, can we run the jobs in saucy, though?
<rsalveti> didrocks: sounds fine
<mmrazik> mardy: I don't see a reason why not. kenvandine?
<mterry> mzanetti, ah yes.  Let me reply.  I was waiting for design to comment, but I can too
<mmrazik> mardy: wasn't vrruiz mentioning that there were some failures in saucy?
<kenvandine> sure
<mardy> mmrazik: yes, this branch fixes them :-)
<Saviq> paulliu, I just MR'd a branch that does the libbost fix...
<Saviq> paulliu, and then some - feel free to review https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.saucy-build-scripts/+merge/167528
<mmrazik> kenvandine, mardy: so we can move the full stack to saucy? or just this project?
<kenvandine> we dropped the CI stuff to raring temporarily to get stuff
<didrocks> rsalveti: if you need anything in a stack that is yellow or green to be rebuilt, tell me (as I disabled the cron job + manual publish): http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/
<mardy> kenvandine: OK, then I'll bump the dependency, and you'll update the jobs?
<kenvandine> mmrazik, i'll propose a branch
<kenvandine> yeah
<mmrazik> ok
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<mzanetti> mterry: and the -f seems to be broken. can you fix that? I think its blocking nic and pete
<kenvandine> fginther, can you review this and then update the jenkins jobs again? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/webcred_saucy/+merge/167544
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<fginther> kenvandine,  looking
<mterry> mzanetti, broken how?
<mzanetti> mzanetti: doesn't load any users
<kenvandine> fginther, thx... mardy has fixes for the saucy builds, but they won't work on raring now :)
<greyback> Saviq: I can hear you
<greyback> Saviq: oops, up arrow on wrong window
<Saviq> greyback, I can, too
<Saviq> greyback, you're doing "plonk"
<mardy> kenvandine: I could make them working on raring as well, but that would require me making another upstream release, and I'd rather avoid making it today (I already made two :-) )
<kenvandine> plonk is a fun game :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, right!
<kenvandine> hehe
<Saviq> kenvandine, I was there when it was born :D
<greyback> never heard of it :(
<kenvandine> Saviq, cool!
<kenvandine> it was fun to port it :)
<kenvandine> it's now my kid's favorite game on ubuntu touch :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, it's the first game on ubuntu touch, too :D
<Saviq> greyback, http://thp.io/2011/plonk/
<kenvandine> greyback, i ported it for ubuntu, it's in the collections PPA
<mterry> mzanetti, not loading users is by design.  I wanted to keep the default fake as a single user experience
<mterry> mzanetti, since that's what our focus is for 13.10 and that's what -f gave you by default before (until you maximized)
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah... but -f should load all the test users, no?
<mterry> mzanetti, why?
<Saviq> greyback, and https://twitter.com/kenvandine/status/337656152777191424
<mterry> mzanetti, -f means "fake" not "full"
<mzanetti> mterry: ok... somehow you should be able to load all of them. because people developing the infographics. I don't care if its -f
<mzanetti> mterry: also, Saviq said we need to have the demo users on the tablet somehow
<mterry> mzanetti, infographics exist for single users too
<didrocks> kenvandine: please relaunch the webcreds stack once it's merged
<kenvandine> didrocks, i will... :)
<Saviq> mterry, unfortunately we need to remember the things are getting demoed all the time (tablet, too)
<didrocks> and hey! :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: we are almost there, crossing fingers!
<didrocks> (very hard)
<kenvandine> didrocks, once i think it'll work :)
<Saviq> mterry, so we should strive not to break that experience
<didrocks> heh
<mterry> Saviq, I did know we are demoing, but I was under the impression tablet was not one of them
<Saviq> mterry, all the time
<mterry> Saviq, yah yah I understand not breaking experiences, just thought tablet was not a demo
<Saviq> mterry, it's not our focus for 13.10 indeed, but the demos include tablet, too
<Saviq> mterry, it's awesome to demo, why wouldn't we! :D
<mterry> mzanetti, so I still don't get your complaint about infographic.  Is it just that the current -f doesn't show one?  You tied infographics to multiple users in a previous comment
<Kaleo> my IRC client highlighted "breaking"
<Kaleo> anybody who breaks anything will die. :)
<mterry> Saviq, also, note that tablet demo isn't broken.  It just shows a giant single-user swipe unlock
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm fine... nic-doffay and pete-woods had troubles yesterday from what I understood..
<mterry> mzanetti, I don't like the idea of switching to a login list based solely on width.  I want a platform API that tells us if we are in tablet mode.  But until then, we can hack a width consideration too
<greyback> Saviq: kenvandine: well now I need to play it :)
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm not saying it should be related to the width
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm also confused about the demo problem.  Tablet demo still works, right?  We just show a phone greeter for the moment.  If we want multiple users for the tablet demo, we need a different demo setup
<Saviq> mterry, depends on the definition of broken ;)
<Saviq> mterry, feel free to ask sabdfl on his opinion :D
<mzanetti> mterry: yes, that would have been my thoughts too...like a second set of demo data that enables the mulituser mock backend
<mterry> Saviq, when we switch to lightdm (any day now), we're not going to have any demo users
<mterry> Saviq, so whoever is running these demos needs to actually set up the device if they want to show tablet mode anyway
<mzanetti> oh... we're already there? that's cool
<Saviq> mterry, yeah I wasn't aware we're that close
<Saviq> mterry, if that's the case then yeah, we need the phonedations team to create the users, is all
<mterry> Saviq, no, not like tomorrow close, but close enough that I don't want to spend time creating a special demo mode that's just going to go away
<Saviq> mterry, ok, what about the guys doing infographics? are they set to support multi-user changes, too?
<MacSlow> Saviq, is the way plugins are loaded described somewhere?
<mterry> Saviq, I don't follow?  We have infographics in multi-user mode, we have tests that expose a multi-user setup, I'm not sure what they're missing.  nic-doffay or pete-woods ?  Is there anything blocking your infographic work?
<pete-woods> Saviq, mterry: I'd say it's broken, the clock doesn't show or anything like that
<mterry> pete-woods, you mean with ./run -f?
<pete-woods> it's like somewhere halfway between the old tablet style greeter and the phone one
<pete-woods> no
<kenvandine> fginther, thx for the merge, please let me know when jenkins is ready
<pete-woods> ./run -- -fullscreen
<pete-woods> mterry: ^
<pete-woods> is what I'm doing
<pete-woods> if we don't care about tablet mode for the time being, that's fine
<pete-woods> I just thought it worth pointing out yesterday
<Saviq> MacSlow, not sure what you mean, the order? or?
<mterry> pete-woods, this is because the infographic code doesn't do anything smart when there's no infographic data
<Saviq> MacSlow, here's some info http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-modules-qmldir.html
<mterry> pete-woods, there should be a big (empty) infographic in center
<pete-woods> mterry: the infographic has nothing to do with this
<mterry> pete-woods, what you're seeing there is a non-narrowMode non-multiUser login screen
<pete-woods> yes
<mterry> pete-woods, in non-narrowMode, we don't show the clock.  Perhaps that should swich to non-multiUser
<pete-woods> the infographic is correctly displaying
<pete-woods> but there is no clock or login list
<fginther> kenvandine, all done
<pete-woods> so it looks really weird
<mterry> pete-woods, it is?  I don't see the infographic here
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just want to see if/where the backend is actually loaded
<pete-woods> I think design need to decide what should happen here
<pete-woods> mterry: I'm not using -f and this is on the phablet branch
<mterry> pete-woods, there is no login list because this is just a very big phone screen (we stopped using size to determine if we are in phone or tablet mode)
<mterry> pete-woods, yup, the default demo has just one user now (i.e. is in phone mode)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I usually try a simple qml file with "import Something; Item { }" to check
<pete-woods> mterry: I understand this - I'm only mentioning it because I think that it "appears" like it's broken to a user and I think that someone needs to figure out what it should look like
<mterry> pete-woods, so you see an infographic?  It only looks broken to me because I don't see anything in the middle.  It felt like an infographic bug to me
<pete-woods> mterry: yes, the infographic is there for the single "guest" user in "demo" mode
<mterry> pete-woods, oh right, you're using demo, I was using -f
<pete-woods> I totally agree that there needs to be some "no data" handling for the infographic too
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<mterry> pete-woods, mzanetti: I'll test a branch that uses narrowMode to determine if we see LoginList instead of multiUser.  That might conform to your expectations more
<Saviq> MacSlow, you can also go "qmlplugindump Something 1.0"
<mzanetti> Saviq: found a bug in Verifier.qml ... It expects CONSTANT properties to have a changed signal
<mzanetti> would you know right now how to fix it? otherwise I'd investigate myself
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, simples, but do look into it, it's really simple
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it's good that there's someone else to know that
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, but
<Saviq> mzanetti, are you saying 'property: "something"' or 'constant: "something"' ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'property: "something"' is assuming one with NOTIFY
<mzanetti> oh
<mzanetti> missed that
<rsalveti> didrocks: sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtvideo-node/fix_ftbfs_with_new_libhybris/+merge/167509 failed to land but I can't see the logs
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh, that looks better, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, introspecting wouldn't make sense, you need to declare in the test you want it to be that or something else
<didrocks> rsalveti: I think it's a question for mmrazik ^
 * Saviq still needs to document Verifier.qml
<mmrazik> rsalveti: publishing to the public jenkins is broken :-/ IS is working on it
<mmrazik> let me give you another url
<rsalveti> alright, failure due the libhybris available in daily-build-next ppa
<mterry> rsalveti, my libhybris is broken?
<rsalveti> mterry: it's incompatible with the upstream one (in the archive)
<mterry> rsalveti, because of my change or just in general?
<rsalveti> and that mr is to fix the new lib names, but can't get it approved as the ci job is pulling the older hybris
 * mterry was going to port that patch to the one in distro...
<rsalveti> mterry: which patch?
<rsalveti> mterry: not sure if this issue is related with anything you changed
<mterry> rsalveti, oh I just patched libhybris yesterday for a shm issue with nexus7 devices
<mterry> it was an upstream patch though...
<rsalveti> I pushed the new hybris to the archive, based on upstream, and the media lib changed from mediaplayer to media
<rsalveti> mterry: hm, mind pointing me the patch?
<mterry> rsalveti, https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/pull/49/files
<rsalveti> mterry: right, that's not yet merged upstream
<mterry> rsalveti, right
<rsalveti> I can check why
<rsalveti> mterry: but meanwhile can you remove libhybris from daily-build-next?
<mterry> rsalveti, will that break our phablet builds, if the two are incompatible?
<rsalveti> mterry: it'll break the media player related stack, which I'm trying to fix
<rsalveti> mterry: it's just for saucy anyway
<rsalveti> as we're trying to get them in the archive
<mterry> rsalveti, ok...  I want to see if we need to carry any patches over to archive first
<rsalveti> mterry: we don't, unless you added another extra patch there
<rsalveti> mterry: I did the sync between both versions
<rsalveti> and pushed most upstream already
<rsalveti> I'm doing the clean up
<mterry> rsalveti, so you have the no-gles2 patch already?
<rsalveti> but I only did the sync from whatever was in the bzr branch
<rsalveti> no-gles2?
<rsalveti> why didn't such patches land in the bzr branch we were maintaining?
 * rsalveti looks
<mterry> rsalveti, ah, that landed in bzr trunk
<mterry> rsalveti, the only thing missing is that pull-49 above, which I uploaded yesterday to the daily-build-next ppa
 * Cimi is getting mental with timezones...
<rsalveti> mterry: cool, then we're good
<mterry> rsalveti, do you have any objection to that pull-49 being applied to the saucy package?
<rsalveti> mterry: well, would like to test that with the other devices I have first, do code review and check with upstream what it wasn't yet merged
<rsalveti> *why
<mterry> rsalveti, it's blocking testing on nexus7, so I'll hold off applying to saucy, but would appreciate your attention on it
<rsalveti> mterry: sure, I'm reviewing it already
<mterry> rsalveti, libhybris on saucy deleted from daily-build-next
<rsalveti> mterry: and what is the behavior that this patch fixes?
<rsalveti> thought the pthread issues were happening just when testing mir
<mterry> rsalveti, on nexus7, mir wouldn't work after a few seconds
<rsalveti> as we have the nvidia hack in place
<rsalveti> right, that is it then
<mterry> rsalveti, kdub_ knows more
<rsalveti> cool, thanks
<mterry> rsalveti, right, should have said are blocking testing mir on nexus7.  left out "mir"  :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<Saviq> greyback, do you need me at the mir-unity sync today?
<greyback> Saviq: no, I'll be fine. It won't be a long one
<sil2100> davidcalle: hi
<davidcalle> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> davidcalle: how does that gdrive scope segfault look to you?
<sil2100> Fixable? ;)
<davidcalle> sil2100, I think it's the new gir gdata. But I can't reproduce yet, no Saucy install around (downloading). If, by any chance, you have a Saucy install running Unity <7 and the previous gdocs scope fails, then that's it.
<sil2100> davidcalle: sadly, I have 7.0.0 unity installed here
<davidcalle> sil2100, will give it a try as soon as I can, but I'm not sure it will be before tomorrow.
<sil2100> davidcalle: what's the exact test-case in this case? Saucy running old unity with the old scope, yes?
<davidcalle> sil2100, yes, since they both use gir1.2-gdata, and that's what could cause a segfault in the test.
<davidcalle> sil2100, running a VM now. It does work.
<sil2100> davidcalle: oh, so it wasn't the problem?
<davidcalle> sil2100, nope :(
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm away next 2 days so no urgency at all: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher/+merge/167560
<davidcalle> sil2100, I need to go, but I will try to reproduce the segfault. On Saucy, what is the PPA with the segfault?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, saw that
<Saviq> mzanetti, have a nice time off
<sil2100> davidcalle: it's in daily-build, so ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<sil2100> Saucy
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, when I come back I will start implementing the appropriate mock in the shell... so it'd be ubercool if we would have the apis packaged up and ready to depend on from the shell (if that's not already happened)
<sil2100> davidcalle: I'll also try to take a look at that, the only problem is that I do not know nosetests ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, you know, if it goes in without review comments, it'll be there ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, while you're at it, can you push it to ~unity-team
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe... I rather meant the whole packaging stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's being packaged already
<mzanetti> Saviq: so all it takes is to add it as a build-dep in unity8?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> awesome
<mzanetti> Saviq: moved it over to ~unity-team
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Cimi> Saviq, I added tests, can I have a mid review?
<Saviq> Cimi, not today ;)
<davidcalle> sil2100, so. There is a segfault issue in the test_get_filters method. Specifically at filter_set.get_filters()
<mzanetti> Cimi: I can give it a quick look if you want
<davidcalle> sil2100, and I do need to go this time. You should ask jamesh if he has an idea why. (Really need to go now :) )
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: along with rsalveti, we have resolved all the issues in the media stack builds (probably)
<sil2100> Once all the merges go in, we'll re-run the stack maybe?
<Cimi> mzanetti, good
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll try to takle the gdrive issue in a moment after David's pointers
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/indicators-client/system-components
<Cimi> still some work has to be done but there's a TODO for that
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think you should move __compressedHeight etc inside the "intern" object. you can still access it from there in the tests, no?
<Cimi> mzanetti, don't think so
<Cimi> mzanetti, how?
<Cimi> findChild didn't work
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... hmm... probably because its a QtObject and not an Item. I would still vote for making it an item instead of pollution the API with __ stuff
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure we all agree on that... just my 2 cents
<Cimi> decide guys :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: hehe... that means you decide, its your code :P
<Cimi> B-)
<Kaleo> mzanetti: don't use Ã__
<Kaleo> mzanetti: __
<Kaleo> mzanetti: that's the "new" policy in the sdk
<mzanetti> Kaleo: +1
<Kaleo> lunch time
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736303/
<mzanetti> Cimi: I added comments on the tests
<didrocks> sil2100: great! ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'm also not sure if the copy/paste of the Calendar tests to the CalendarMenu tests is good. As CalendarMenu just add a label on top I'd say that testing everything through CalendarMenu makes more sense
<sil2100> didrocks: still debugging ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: what other scopes are python3 based?
<sil2100> I just need at least one other
<didrocks> sil2100: all the others apart from launchpad and sshsearch are python3 based
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Ok, thought some are also vala, not sure I had the assumption we had vala scopes somewhere
 * sil2100 stupid
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I debugged and found where it's segfaulting, but it seems to segfault in this particular place for all scopes (jsut othes scopes don't use this)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, it might be even something with the new toolchain?
<sil2100> didrocks: the thing is, it seems that we get a segfault when iterating through a vala List in python that's returned by libunity
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems as if something is invalid in the list, making it iterate over the end of the list
<didrocks> sil2100: urgh
<didrocks> urgh urgh urgh
<didrocks> sil2100: we need mhr3 and pawel?
<sil2100> didrocks: I tried pinging jamesh, but he's not around
<sil2100> Same for Paweł and Michal
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> I'm trying to check what's wrong, as the length is being returned correctly
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, maybe try barry?
<didrocks> sil2100: or doko?
<didrocks> sil2100: there is a Dee gir override
<didrocks> sil2100: it's in dist-packages
<didrocks> ooopsss
<didrocks> site-packages
<didrocks> maybe it needs to be moved in dist-packages?
<didrocks> you can maybe try that locally?
<sil2100> didrocks: I see that len() also segfaults ;p But after returning the length
<didrocks> sil2100: so maybe that override?
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check that
<didrocks> sil2100: pitti can also help debugging (but he should be afk)
<sil2100> didrocks: that override, what package installs it?
<didrocks> sil2100: gir1.2-dee-1.0
<didrocks> IIRC, you have a /usr/lib/python3/site-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py
<didrocks> oops
<didrocks> IIRC, you have a /usr/lib/python3.3/site-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py
<didrocks> maybe try in dist-packages?
<didrocks> (cp it)
<sil2100> It's in dist-packages for python3
<sil2100> dpkg -L gir1.2-dee-1.0
<sil2100> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py
<sil2100> But maybe my dee is outdated?
<sil2100> hm, it seems to be rather up-to-date, from 2 days ago
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll fill in a bug and e-mail some relevant python folks about it
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> sil2100: you should have one in the ppa from today
 * didrocks looks
<sil2100> Yes, but I didn't upgrade to that one
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm interested into that one TBH ;)
<sil2100> Still, I doubt it changed in like one day?
<tedg_> bregma, Do you know of someone I can harass to review this merge?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/upstart-job/+merge/164270
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't know how the python<->vala bindings are done, so I'm a bit puzzled here
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe olli would know who can help?
<sil2100> olli: ^
<sil2100> olli: ping!
<sil2100> Great, and thunderbird segfaults all the time
<sil2100> Thank you saucy
<ChrisTownsend1> tedg_: I'll review that MP
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend1, Great, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Sure thing!
<sil2100> hm, currently I have no more ideas
<sil2100> didrocks: but I sent an e-mail to people
<sil2100> pstolowski or mhr3 might know how to deal with this, they know interaction with vala well
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: this is the latest blocker I guess
<didrocks> then, we'll be done
<didrocks> unity tests pass
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> :)
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Approved!  Sorry that it sat so long.
<didrocks> let's hope it will get fix tomorrow ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: nice email, thanks!
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend, Cool, while you've got things setup, do you mind going down the chain?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/upstart-panel-service/+merge/165739
<sil2100> ;/
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend, It's basically the next step from getting Unity in, then the panel service.
<sil2100> didrocks: np! Still trying to figure out what's wrong ;p
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend, Broke it up to make it easier to review.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Ok, yeah, will do.
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, good hunt!
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Hey, when trying to merge in lp:~ted/unity/upstart-panel-service into unity on my machine, I get a bzr warning telling me I got a criss-cross merge.  Is this expected?
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend, Eh, could be.  Probably I merged a branch that has already landed in trunk.
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend, Guessing probably the upstart-event branch.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Ok.  I get a debian/control conflict.
<tedg_> Hmm, that's more serious.
<tedg_> Let me fix it.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Alright
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend, No clue how that was a conflict...
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend, r3339
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Yeah, looked strange to me...
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: I may prematurely approved the first MP.  For some reason, it was not running trunk when I tried it out and I thought everything was working fine.  When I try trunk on it's own, I keep getting a crash, so I can't test your MP's against trunk at the moment.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend, Ah, okay.  Bummer.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Well, I already approved that first MP based on false results.  It's probably too late to stop it.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-06
<Atlantic777> Hey, what's happening with unity 2d? Is really discontinued?
<Atlantic777> A bet is in question. :D
<Daekdroom> Atlantic777, yes
<Daekdroom> It is supported on those versions of Ubuntu that shipped with it by default and are still in support.
<Atlantic777> So, I've just lost a bet and have to pay a lunch. :/
<Atlantic777> I don't get how I missed that fedora guys did that thing with gallium and and that unity-2d is now == unity 3d
<Atlantic777> Ok, thanks Daekdroom. If you see some way how can I get out of trouble, be free to share it with me. :D
 * hyperair wishes there was still a single-keybinding way of opening the messaging menu.
<veebers> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> pong veebers
<veebers> didrocks: Hi, I've just been looking at this None.ogv issue and I'm having trouble re-producing
<didrocks> veebers: it seems to be everytime you run all the unity tests though
<didrocks> veebers: seeing the logs, I wonder if it's not installed by autopilot-gtk
<veebers> didrocks: also, because I haven't kept abreast of the Otto development, I'm not entirely certain where to look to see what and how things are done (i.e. what's installed and what autopilot command is used)
<didrocks> veebers: see http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/27/label=autopilot-ati/
<didrocks> veebers: look at the artefacts, and tell me if those don't make sense :)
<didrocks> veebers: but they should be ordered in a logical way ;)
<didrocks> veebers: you will see as well that there are lot more ogv that we found than failing tests
<veebers> didrocks: sure will do. What's the autopilot command that used? is it something like autopilot run autopilot?
<didrocks> veebers: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/27/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/autopilot/testsuites
<didrocks> everything should be listed in the artefacts ;) tell us if anything is missing ;)
<didrocks> veebers: another issue we have is with recordmydesktop in general
<didrocks> not sure it's because you record more ogv
<didrocks> but it's exploding in memory
<didrocks> like 4G when a test takes time
<veebers> wow :-\
<didrocks> we had to disable it (yesterday, so way after this run)
<didrocks> we need to find a way so that it doesn't impact on the tests
<veebers> agreed
<veebers> didrocks: so that testsuites file shows me which tests were run (autopilot), can I see somewhere which autopilot command line options were used>
<didrocks> veebers: ah, sure: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/testsuite_autopilot-unity/view/head:/target-override/usr/local/bin/run-autopilot.sh#L85
<veebers> didrocks: awesome, thank you
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> AP_OPTS="-v -r -rd $AP_ARTIFACTS -f xml"
<didrocks> in this run FYI
<didrocks> then, because of the recordmydesktop issue we are using "-v -f xml" now
<veebers> sure, makes sense
<didrocks> veebers: I think you should maybe focus first on why more ogv than failing tests are generated?
<didrocks> veebers: maybe the None.ogv will just jump from there ;)
<veebers> didrocks: sure, at the moment I'm hoping to replicate it so I can debug :-)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: good morning \o/ It seems that Michal and Martin were able to locate the issue \o/ Should we re-build the scopes with the new vala?
<sil2100> Actually, rebuild libunity
<didrocks> hey, I don't know what we should rebuild
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm waiting first for this vala version to be in the release pocket
<didrocks> (not the case yet)
<didrocks> sil2100: then, grabbing what we need rebuild would be interesting
<didrocks> sil2100: something else, almost everything is green :)
<didrocks> sil2100: but indicators has a lot of failures
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-ati/44/
<sil2100> Ah, ok, let's wait for that ;) Let me fire up the VPN
<didrocks> I rerun with the videos
<didrocks> I fixed the first issue (import issue for gtk-module-test)
<didrocks> so the test will run on the next run
<didrocks> but it seems we have 'menu_proxy_module_load': gedit: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<didrocks> that's why all tests are failing I gues
<didrocks> *s
<didrocks> if you can investigate… :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess it's the last thing blocking us right now, I reran all the rest (apart from rebuilding what needs to be rebuilt)
<sil2100> Those things look like real regressions indeed
<sil2100> Seems like a problem with u-g-m
<didrocks> sil2100: I would bet on a stupid dep missing!
<sil2100> didrocks: could be, let me see that
<sil2100> didrocks: damn, those videos show the unity panel doing crazy stuff
<didrocks> sil2100: does it seem that the menu is exported?
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure, because the panel is blinking and unity seems to spout crazy error messages
<didrocks> urgh
<sil2100> Checking dependencies again, might be that something is missing that's really making the panel go crazy
<didrocks> maybe…
<didrocks> sil2100: logging out and back with latest ppa content
<didrocks> sil2100: I confirm it on my machine
<didrocks> sil2100: same, panel is going crazy
<didrocks> with menu beeing exported/not exported/exported…
<didrocks> I have this:
<didrocks> (gedit:14303): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<didrocks> 'menu_proxy_module_load': gedit: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<didrocks> I don't have appmenu-gtk nor appmenu-gtk3 installed
<didrocks> but unity-gtk3-module is installed
<sil2100> didrocks: huh, I have unity-gtk3-module installed (no appmenu-gtk) and all is ok, hm
<sil2100> What indicator-appmenu do you have?
<sil2100> Since on the videos I see it tries to export the appmenu but can't
<didrocks> yeah, same issue here
<didrocks> sil2100: 13.01.0daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> sil2100: you do have latest and greatest from the ppa as well?
<sil2100> didrocks: doing a full upgrade now
<sil2100> didrocks: before I upgraded indicator-appmenu and unity-gtk-module, but this didn't break anything
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :)
<sil2100> I'm getting the (gedit:14303): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null) errors, but it doesn't break the menus
<sil2100> But let's see after the big upgrade
<didrocks> sil2100: let's wait for mhr3 at the same time for the rebuild :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, didrocks: hey! are we good with the fix mhr3 did to vala?
<didrocks> pstolowski: hey hey! the fix is migrating to the release pocket as we speak
<didrocks> pstolowski: now, we would need the list of things to rebuild
<didrocks> only gdrive?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi! I think we should be good, I knew that you guys would be able to help ;)
<didrocks> or all the other vala scopes/lenses?
<sil2100> libunity as well
<didrocks> and what to do with libunity? dee?
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> so many questions!
<sil2100> didrocks: we need to rebuild libunity I think?
<pstolowski> didrocks: all vala scopes
<didrocks> sil2100: not really sure what part of the code is impacted
<didrocks> pstolowski: libunity/dee?
<pstolowski> didrocks: and libunity, yes
<sil2100> pstolowski, didrocks: where's mhr3 ;p ?
<pstolowski> didrocks: dee is C, not vala
<pstolowski> sil2100, didrocks: mhr3 is in london, so -1h
<sil2100> Aaah
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, still after the upgrade cannot reproduce ;/ It seems I might have something installed that's fixing the issue
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe a race, just upgrading to latest gtk in a ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: you did restart your session since you upgraded?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, tested on a guest session
<didrocks> ok, latest gtk didn't work
<didrocks> let me revert to appmenu-gtk
<didrocks> and see
<didrocks> sil2100: the vala fix is available
<didrocks> sil2100: mind running the unity stack, rebuild all vala scopes?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm fighting the revert meanwhile
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will do that in a minute, I'm checking something on my guest session
<sil2100> pstolowski: when there is a new libunity, do the scopes need to be rebuilt, or not?
<didrocks> sil2100: found it
<didrocks> sil2100: unity-panel-service keeps crashing
<sil2100> didrocks: but that's from unity, right?
<sil2100> unity-services
<sil2100> didrocks: I have the latest unity-services installed, hmm
<pstolowski> sil2100: I think vala scopes need to be rebuild, but give us a moment, davidcalle is now doing some tests
<sil2100> pstolowski, davidcalle: ACK, give me a sign what you think should be re-built exactly
<sil2100> didrocks: the test environment also had the latest unity-services, so maybe some back-dep of that?
<didrocks> sil2100: before getting a stacktrace, I'll try removing the network-indicator
<didrocks> sil2100: as if one indicator is broken, the whole process segfault
<sil2100> oh!
<sil2100> Wait! I don't have indicator-network installed at all!
<sil2100> So maybe that's it
<sil2100> (since indicator-network is installed during the test-run)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> it's THE one ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, last test… I'm moving back to unity-gtk-module
<sil2100> didrocks: yess!
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> (I'm with appmenu-gtk now)
<sil2100> It works! (I mean, it's broken)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I have u-g-m and indicator-network and it crashes ;)
 * didrocks moves back to u-g-m
<sil2100> Ok, so, it's basically a bug with indicator-network
<didrocks> sil2100: don't worry, indicator-network and appmenu-gtk is as bad :p
<didrocks> no discrimination!
<sil2100> didrocks: ;)
<sil2100> Who's upstream for that so that we can poke?
<didrocks> sil2100: bzr says Ted
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, removing from the stack tests
<didrocks> for indicators
<didrocks> at least, it explains why the other stacks work, even with dist-upgrade
<didrocks> and why Mirv and you didn't get it
<didrocks> sil2100: mind annoting the spreadsheet meanwhile with one more item for cyphermox_?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, let's remove it until it gets fixed
<sil2100> didrocks: noting ;)
<didrocks> meanwhile, I'm editing so that we don't upload it
<didrocks> launching indicator-network tests again
 * tsdgeos got a cold :-'(
<didrocks> tsdgeos: now that the weather is finally mostly fine in europe? :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i think that's the reason
<tsdgeos> went from 2 long sleeves to 1 long sleeve
<tsdgeos> too soon
<sil2100> It's still cloudy here, they even started heating again :o
<sil2100> Since it was so cold
<didrocks> sil2100: argh :/
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, how were the otto logs?
<didrocks> sil2100: the package list
<didrocks> autopilot.log
<didrocks> console output
<didrocks> testsuite ran
<didrocks> videos
<sil2100> didrocks: awesome, it was intuitive, and I like the idea there are 2 package lists
<didrocks> the hierarchy made sense?
<didrocks> great! :)
<sil2100> Yes, it's good to have it all in categories, since at least I knew right away where to look for the AP videos
<didrocks> sil2100: we had long debate with jean-baptiste to find a good organization of artefacts :)
<didrocks> debates*
<didrocks> sil2100: if you have any improvment to propose, do not hesitate
<didrocks> you see that every logs that are mixed (as it's in realtime) in the console can be found separated in the logs/ dir
<didrocks> (once the build finishes)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think right now it's ok, it's even good that there are AP logs both in logs/ and autopilot/
<didrocks> yep :)
<sil2100> davidcalle: any luck with the tests?
<didrocks> sil2100: you're rebuilding the vala scopes already?
<didrocks> ah david is doing tests
<didrocks> ok, nevermind :)
<davidcalle> sil2100, I installed the new vala packages, rebuilt libunity. The segfault is still there, maybe I'm missing a step?
<sil2100> uuuuu
<sil2100> davidcalle: ok, so, let's wait for mhr3 to appear
<didrocks> sil2100: silly me, relaunched indicator without republishing the stack change :/
<sil2100> didrocks: happens ;) I guess the check step will finish real quickly anyway
<didrocks> yeah, it's not long
<sil2100> davidcalle: but I was hoping rebuilding and reinstalling libunity would help ;/
<mardy> after updating, since this morning Unity doesn't run in my Virtualbox (compiz crashes). Is it a known problem?
<didrocks> mardy: hum, not sure about virtualbox, do you have any ppa?
<didrocks> mardy: like the daily-build one?
<sil2100> mardy: updating to what state? What PPA?
 * didrocks lets sil2100 handling :)
<mardy> sil2100: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next/ubuntu saucy main
<sil2100> mardy: ah, we don't use daily-build-next anymore ;)
<sil2100> mardy: try switching that to daily-build for saucy, we're using that now after the switch
<didrocks> and nobody should use it, it's either "next" or distro
<didrocks> daily-build-* are intermediates dangerous states
<sil2100> mardy: ^ right
<didrocks> only people who knows what to do should use them
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100> mardy: so just add ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build instead
<sil2100> (if you want bleeding edge)
<didrocks> (but with risks)
<didrocks> sil2100: if the <blink> tag still existed, I would put that in the launchpad page for the ppa description :p
<mardy> sil2100: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: also, maybe see with james?
<sil2100> haha ;)
<didrocks> jamesh: hey!
<davidcalle> didrocks, please never say beetlejuice :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: ahah :)
<sil2100> Ah! He's also on this channel ;)
<sil2100> jamesh: hello!
<sil2100> jamesh: we need a hand with the vala<->python3 thing we encountered with the unity-scope-gdrive
<jamesh> sil2100: I'm setting up a test env to get a better look at the problem (didn't have a Saucy install available)
<sil2100> jamesh: davidcalle can brief you more besides the e-mail that had been forwarded to you (probably?)
<sil2100> jamesh: thanks :)
<didrocks> jamesh: you will need the ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa FYI
<jamesh> okay
<didrocks> mardy: oh, speaking of issues, when I'm not logged into my accounts, I'm getting on every dash click a blank page opened in chromium
<didrocks> mardy: is that known?
<didrocks> basically annoying when the accounts are timeouted :/
<mardy> didrocks: Saviq reported the same issue; however, there isn't a bug for it files yet
<mardy> didrocks: it would be interesting to know which scope is triggering this
<Saviq> mardy, google docs
<didrocks> mardy: I would bet the gdrive scope ;)
<mardy> didrocks: and indeed this points to a problem in signon-ui as well
<Saviq> yup
<mardy> Saviq, didrocks: can either of you kill signon-ui, then run it from a terminal with "SSOUI_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 signon-ui" and see what it says when you type in the dash?
<Saviq> pstolowski, bad timing :D we just moved lp:unity/phablet to lp:unity/8.0 and reset the history...
<didrocks> sure
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'm looking for a way to rewrite a set of commits on a new tree, will let you know
<didrocks> Saviq: oh btw, once all those touch and unity 7 landed into saucy, we should coordinate on how to go forward on unity 8/MIR in saucy
<Saviq> pstolowski, there's some conflicts already, though
<didrocks> Saviq: and moving to a separate projects I guess
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> Saviq: hopefully either EOW or next Monday :)
<Saviq> didrocks, separate project?
<Saviq> didrocks, do we have to?
<Saviq> didrocks, unity 8 is... just unity 8, we'd like to not stick any temporary name on it
<didrocks> Saviq: there are pros and cons. Pros are time saving when branching without any history, separated and authenticated bug list
<didrocks> Saviq: cons are what you told
<didrocks> Saviq: I just think we should discuss and decide :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok will do
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<Saviq> brb
<didrocks> mardy: ok, so lauching signon-ui opened this tab
<didrocks> mardy: let me get you the logs
<pstolowski> Saviq: uh, ok
<Saviq> mardy, I can't reproduce now
<mardy> Saviq: did you re-authenticate your account recently?
<Saviq> mardy, it's not authenticated now
<Saviq> mardy, but I did reauth several times in between
<mardy> didrocks: ?? browser-request.cpp 121 acceptNavigationRequest  QUrl( "about:blank" )
<mardy> browser-request.cpp 160 urlIsBlocked Scheme not allowed: "about"
<mardy> didrocks: google wants to open the "about:blank" page, apparently...
<asac> who owns the dash topic?
<didrocks> mardy: and that's what I get
<didrocks> mardy: the about:blank page
<didrocks> asac: defines dash topic, there is the backend, the frontend, unity 7 and unity 8 :)
<didrocks> mhr3_: hey hey!
<didrocks> mhr3_: I think you already know the news :p
<mhr3_> didrocks, that it didn't fix it?
<mardy> didrocks: can you please file a bug? No need to attach the logs
<mhr3_> yea, that's what i'm hearing right now
<didrocks> mhr3_: yep, davidcalle tested it
<asac> didrocks: whoever owns such goals: Phone dash utilizing 13.04 backend
<mhr3_> i need bt
<asac> apps and music scope preview
<asac> etc.
<mhr3_> didrocks, talking to david already
<mhr3_> didrocks, will update you once there's something new
<asac> i guess technical big picture person for dash is what i am looking for
<didrocks> asac: there is some part which are backend, this is thostr_'s team (mhr3 and pstolowski are in that team) and for the graphical part, kgunn's team
<didrocks> asac: Saviq is the tech lead for the frontend part
<didrocks> mhr3_: thanks dude!
<Saviq> asac, hey, how can I help?
<didrocks> mhr3_: all the other issues (and newest ones from this morning) are now fixed! *Just* this last one :)
<asac> hey
<asac> Saviq: wanted to check about goals vs. reality starting from what was said in oakland :)
<mardy> didrocks: one more thing: can you please try editing /usr/share/accounts/providers/google.provider and append a ",'about'" to the AllowedSchemes key?
<asac> Saviq: will send you a /msg
<Saviq> asac, sure
<didrocks> mardy: sure
<mardy> didrocks: you might need to restart the gdrive scope, I'm not sure
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> mardy: well, starting the online-account deamon alone opens the page
<didrocks> so I'll first try just restarting it
<didrocks> mardy: no, didn't work, still have this about:blank page opened
<mardy> didrocks: what about restarting the scope?
<didrocks> mardy: I can't say 100% for sure as I'm in the middle of transition and can't restart the scope (because of the vala segfault)
<didrocks> mardy: I'll keep you posted
<didrocks> once the vala impacting gdrive issue is fixed
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<mardy> didrocks: vala? isn't the scope written in python?
<didrocks> mardy: yeah, but libunity is in vala and the binding are making the scope segfaulting
<didrocks> mardy: long story ;-)
<mmrazik> didrocks: what is the status of daily release of dbus-cpp and location-service?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I see rev 375 (from sergio) which adds daily_release
<mmrazik> but then its not in trunk
<didrocks> mmrazik: not our priority right now as per my email on ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-phone
<mmrazik> and it seems like bzr blame is blaming you for the daily_releasE: False :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: will be dealt after saucy landing
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, he added that and was approved withot the packaging reviewed
<didrocks> so we can't have that landed before sanity checking is done
<mmrazik> didrocks: the thing is that previously (prior sergio added daily release) we were dputing into ppa so location-service can be built
<didrocks> mmrazik: will be done before EOW
<didrocks> mmrazik: see my email on the public ML ;)
<mmrazik> now dbus-cpp is nowehere to be found for building location-service on saucy
<didrocks> but please, don't add stuff to daily release that we didn't ack/reviewed the packaging
<didrocks> (made the same remark to ken who approved some)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok. so I will just re-enable the PPA.
<mmrazik> didrocks: thats why I"m asking ;)
<didrocks> mmrazik: sounds good, I'll tell you once done
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you ensure fginther is aware about it as well?
<didrocks> mmrazik: he approved a new component the same way
<sil2100> mhr3_: !
<sil2100> mhr3_: good to see you around ;)
<sil2100> jamesh, davidcalle, mhr3_: give us an update once something is known
<didrocks> sil2100: as I think the issue is in good hands, are you continuing on the new components? mind if I make the list 1 bigger? :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm getting loads of errors trying to build -s related to the hudclient...
<nic-doffay> (On saucy)
<Saviq> dednick, nic-doffay, will be with you in 5
<didrocks> sil2100: would be good to have those first packaging reviewed done before EOD so that we can enable daily release as the next step
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, I was just doing that - location-service fails to merge but we're resolving that
<didrocks> sil2100: great, I'm adding the new extra one!
<mmrazik> didrocks: let me just drop him (fginther) an e-mail so I don't forget
<sil2100> didrocks: since I modified the packaging according to Mirv's reviews, but I need to get those in, which might take a moment
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK ;)
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I suggest once those listed are done that we:
<didrocks> 1. go over everything in head which will still have daily_release: False
<didrocks> (shouldn't be a lot)
<didrocks> 2. go over the ones in phablet/ and see if they need to stay there or not
<didrocks> (some double sanity checking, normally it's only the things we don't want in distro/not ready yet for it)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I've built from scratch yesterday, worked fine, did you merge trunk? there were some fixes to the build scripts for saucy yesterday
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: is there currently anything telling us in the shell what type of platform we're running on? ie "phone" or "desktop". Like a global property. I believe the .indicator files are now going to have dbus paths dependent on the platform (or rather dependent on profile).
<dednick> I know there is QT_QPA_PLATFORM. Is this suitable?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there haven't been any changes as of yet.
<nic-doffay> I did a pull now before attempting.
<Saviq> dednick, no, the qpa plugin will be the same
<Saviq> dednick, FORM_FACTOR should be "phone" or "tablet" on them
<Saviq> dednick, at least for now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, try dropping ../unity_build and start from scratch
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if that fails, please pastebin me the errors
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i'm guessing this doesnt exist yet?
<Saviq> dednick, it does
<Saviq> dednick, or it should
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/92254/
 * hyperair grumbles about the blue messaging menu icon not being visible enough.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you drop the previous build? it build fine here :/
<hyperair> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1136780 <-- can we have a configuration option for this pretty please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1136780 in Messaging Menu "Blink indicator on new messages" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, try ./build_unity --clean
<hyperair> mpt: i don't care if it's stuffed in gconf, i just don't want to keep not noticing my IMs for 20 minutes at a time.
<hyperair> s/gconf/gsettings/
<mhr3_> didrocks, so for some reason the vala patch doesn't seem to have effect
<mhr3_> but looking at the diff in the pkg and buildlog it looks fine
<mhr3_> will dig deeper
<mhr3_> sil2100 ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I just went for the ./build_unity --clean and it went fine
<sil2100> mhr3_: thanks!
<sil2100> mhr3_: when you tried the patch locally (when you were creating the patch), was it working then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, except for the people lens, but that's ok
<didrocks> mhr3_: don't blame it so easily on pitti! :
<didrocks> ;)
<mhr3_> sil2100, sure, but i tested it with vala master, not 0.18, maybe that's the problem
<mhr3_> but it shouldn't be really
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no luck.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you try dropping the whole of ../unity_build?
<nic-doffay> I've removed the build dir
<nic-doffay> Saviq,
<mhr3_> sil2100, didrocks, applied the patch on top of stock valac-0.18.1, it works fine
<nic-doffay> I'll try branching trunk again
<Saviq> nic-doffay, make sure to remove the "unity_build" dir
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what I've been doing.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's there _below_ your branch
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, I'm lost then :/
<Saviq> mhr3_, any idea about https://pastebin.canonical.com/92254/ ?
<mhr3_> didrocks, sil2100, i think the deb vala patch needs to contain also the patched .vala, not just the updated .c, cause valac builds itself
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> mhr3_: would make sense, could you try that and build the package then locally?
 * greyback reboots
<mhr3_> Saviq, hmm, looks like the vapigen is trying to parse dee's gir instead of just using the vapi
<mhr3_> i do remember seeing this problem long long time ago, not sure how was it fixed
<mhr3_> probably just flags...
<mhr3_> --pkg dee-1.0 to vapigen?
<Saviq> mhr3_, any idea what could be different between mine and nic-doffay's setup that would cause this for him?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I may have fixed it...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, oh good
<mhr3_> Saviq, hard to say.. something locally built :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, nope.
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, `locate dee-1.0.vapi`?
 * tsdgeos updates to saucy
<tsdgeos> wish me luck :D
<tsdgeos> guys, when moving to saucy do i still need any of these ppa? qt-proper, phablet-team/tools, autopilot/ppa, ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sdk yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qt yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at least for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, until sdk moves to daily release
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, qt could be omitted, probably
<greyback> I disabled the qt PPA, but I've still mostly raring packages installed for it
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok I have a way to rebase branches on top of the new history
<Saviq> pstolowski, can I take your branch?
<pstolowski> Saviq: great, sure, but you're going to MP it again so it's still reviewed?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, I'll resubmit it
<Saviq> pstolowski, there was a conflict, though, did you merge?
<pstolowski> Saviq: yes, I merged
<Saviq> pstolowski, k
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, it works! https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity/+merge/167733
<Saviq> pstolowski, the only difference is that I've dropped the // line from plugin.cpp
 * Saviq loves git :D
<mhr3_> Saviq, shushhh, you can't say those three letters here!
<pstolowski> Saviq: great. for a moment I thought you managed to install and test all this stuff :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, yes I can, I just rewrote a bunch of commits on top of a new history
<mhr3_> :-O
<Saviq> mhr3_, and exported that to bzr
 * mhr3_ breathes heavily
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> pstolowski, that's next on my TODO, I just need to throw all these branches onto the new history first
<mmrazik> didrocks: I would need some help :-/ ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next has webbrowser-app 13.06.04 but there is no trace of those changes in trunk
<mmrazik> e.g. this changelog is completely missing
<mmrazik> https://pastebin.canonical.com/92259/
<mmrazik> I wonder how that can happen
<mmrazik> the pacakges from that ppa are built from trunk, aren't they?
<mmrazik> i.e. only after the snapshot is merged and in trunk, right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: interesting, let's have a look at the build
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah, daily-build-next
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, the merge back is only done once it's published
<didrocks> so either daily-build -> distro
<didrocks> or daily-build-next -> next
<didrocks> mmrazik: btw, we moved back to daily-build -> distro right now
<didrocks> and we are about to start publishing in a couple of hours
<mmrazik> didrocks: so the changelog must be in trunk
<mmrazik> and it is not :-/
<didrocks> mmrazik: no
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's only if you see it in the next ppa
<didrocks> which is the publication phase
<mmrazik> oh
<didrocks> daily-build-next is a staging area
<didrocks> as daily-build is
<mmrazik> so there was a merge proposal which was then taken back?
<mmrazik> (I couldn't find any)
<didrocks> mmrazik: if it wasn't published, there is no merge back
<didrocks> mmrazik: and we rebuild the day after with the old + new content
<didrocks> mmrazik: basically daily-build-next and daily-build are "internal implementation" ppa
<didrocks> people shouldn't use them
<didrocks> they should use next or distro
<mmrazik> didrocks: we are using them (don't know why) for the autopilot testing that is happening during merge proposal
<didrocks> which is when those components are published (meaning, validated)
<mmrazik> and right now it breaks it because 13.06.04 is higher than the version in trunk
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ^^ is there any specific reason why we use the ppa in generic-mediumtests ?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I guess it's because it's closer to the "staging" side
<mmrazik> om26er: fyi ^^^
<didrocks> so you don't wait for a full publication being done
<didrocks> but really, the answer is a local repo I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the MIR bug # for the scopes?
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if there has been one for unity-gtk-module?
<didrocks> oh right, there is one
<didrocks> fix committed :)
<didrocks> awesome
<sil2100> didrocks: uno momento ;)
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1185050
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1185050 in unity (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Unity 100-scopes and dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't make one for unity-gtk-module, but I saw someone create it
<didrocks> yeah, it's fine and done :)
<didrocks> thanks for the link!
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, it's not approved yet? can you ping mterry once he's around?
<sil2100> didrocks: we got rid of the evolution scope?
<didrocks> sil2100: you need to drop the evolution scope as well
<sil2100> didrocks: just been asking about that :D
<didrocks> sil2100: and please recheck the list against the MIR :)
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> Since I was in the middle of editting the bug desc
<didrocks> sil2100: I had to remove in the list the shopping lens, you kept it and it was making the tests failing (as home scope conflicts with it)
<sil2100> Ouch, ok, sorry about that
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Maybe the home scope should conflict with the shopping lens then? In packaging?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's already done
<didrocks> I've done that a while ago
<didrocks> the issue was the tests then trying to apt-get install both
<didrocks> sil2100: that's why it wasn't listed in the experimental ppa ;)
<sil2100> ;) Ok, my bad then!
<greyback> Saviq: any tips on rebasing branches in bzr? Use git?
<Saviq> greyback, yes, I'm doing
<Saviq> greyback, gimme a branch if you want
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, why did the build step of the unity stack pass 8 hours ago? How did the gdrive scope build correctly without the correct fix?
<Saviq> greyback, I'm streamlining
<greyback> Saviq: well I'd like to know how you're doing it. But lp:~gerboland/unity/refactor-wm-and-test/
<sil2100> How can that beee?
<Saviq> greyback, so... git-bzr-ng
<Saviq> greyback, once: git bzr import lp:unity/8.0; git bzr import lp:unity/phablet
<didrocks> sil2100: because I cheated :p
<Saviq> greyback, for each: git bzr import $branch; git checkout $branch; git rebase phablet; git checkout 8.$branch 8.0; git cherry-pick phablet..$branch; git bzr push lp:~unity-team/unity/8.$branch
<Saviq> greyback, resubmit
<didrocks> and my evil plans are now discovered!
<didrocks> sil2100: I moved the marker tracking what was uploaded for the gdrive scope so that we can have the -check job running the integration tests
<sil2100> Oh noes!
<greyback> Saviq: thanks, will give it a go
<didrocks> sil2100: but good point, I need to move it back, I thought that we were going to rebuild it :)
<mhr3_> sil2100, which ppa has latest unity that's installable on saucy? i tried daily-build-next, but it wants to remove unity
<sil2100> mhr3_: no no, we dropped that one
<sil2100> mhr3_: if you want the 'bleeding edge' thing right now, use ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build for saucy
<mhr3_> thx
<sil2100> mhr3_: just remember, that as always we can't guarantee if it's working or not, as it's not recommended to use the build PPA's ;)
<mhr3_> no worries i can handle :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey (sorry was eating), yeah there was one fix commited as you figured out ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and everything we want is approved it seems
<didrocks> will just ping mterry once he's around
<seb128_> didrocks, re, sorry wifi acting out there
<sil2100> didrocks: the scopes MIR has most of the packages approved, as mterry approved it in the comments
<sil2100> didrocks: but I guess he can top-approve it now too
<didrocks> seb128_: no worry, I was telling:
<didrocks> 13:40:35   didrocks | seb128: yeah, and everything we want is approved it seems
<didrocks> 13:40:42   didrocks | will just ping mterry once he's around
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<seb128> didrocks, ok, let me know if I can help for anything
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, I'm waiting for vala to be build to rebuild libunity
<didrocks> published*
<didrocks> and then running the integration tests
<didrocks> (and running outside at the same time ;))
<didrocks> seb128: I'm afraid it will be rather ready at 15h30
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, as the hud needs the platform-api and pocket-sphinx, sphinx, sphinx-voxforge to build, we need those in main thinking about it
<didrocks> sil2100: as well as gtester2xunit
<didrocks> sil2100: which also means, we need hybris in mind
<sil2100> Wasn't sphinx in main already?
<didrocks> can be, I'm just listing the potential culpurits :)
<sil2100> Need to check pocket sphinx though, I don't know if I checked it
<didrocks> sil2100: sphinx3 is in universe
<sil2100> Funny, I thought I checked that
<sil2100> Ah, ok, I see now that I was checking for sphinx-common
<sil2100> Ok, let me prepare a MIR for those - can I create one MIR for all of them? (just with all the components added)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, remove vala-0.18, install vala-0.20
<Saviq> paulliu had your issue and this ^ fixed it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, awesome. Thanks a lot!
<nic-doffay> paulliu, ^5 !
<didrocks> sil2100: if sphinx 1 is in main, we can move sphinx 3 to main without any issue
<didrocks> Saviq: but better to check all the voxforge things
<didrocks> and pocket-*
<sil2100> Ok, so for sphinx3 no MIR required?
<didrocks> + platform-api, gtester2xunit and hybris
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's an update from sphinx1 which is in main
<Saviq> didrocks, :P
<didrocks> oh no!
<didrocks> I don't get why on this one…
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry ;)
<Saviq> greyback, are you doing lp:~gerboland/unity/refactor-wm-and-test ?
<greyback> Saviq: slowly, yes
<Saviq> greyback, if it's too complicated, just flatten it
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. patch -p0 `bzr diff`
<greyback> Saviq: I've rebased ok I think
<greyback> Saviq: just the last steps have confused me
<Saviq> greyback, ok, if you've rebased then you need to checkout 8.0
<Saviq> greyback, so `git checkout -b 8.refactor-wm-and-test 8.0`
<Saviq> that will make a copy of the 8.0 branch
<greyback> yep done
<Saviq> greyback, and then cherry pick into that
<Saviq> greyback, so git cherry-pick phablet..refactor-wm-and-test
<Saviq> which will cherry pick everything between phablet and refactor-wm-and-test
<Saviq> greyback, and git bzr push, that's it
<paulliu> nic-doffay: ./build -s installs back vala-0.18. Currently I'm doing sudo update-alternatives --config valac and manually assign it to vala-0.20...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's no need for -s later
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can just go ./build_unity --clean after you've removed vala-0.18 and installed vala-0.20
<Saviq> paulliu, ^
<paulliu> Saviq: ah..ok
<greyback> Saviq: fuck it I'm flattening, this will take me too long
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, if it doesn't rebase ~cleanly
<Saviq> greyback, just flatten, it doesn't matter
<Saviq> greyback, OTOH after it's rebased, it should be just fine
<greyback> Saviq: cherry-picking was full of conflicts. I may have screwed something up
<Saviq> greyback, /me tries
<Saviq> greyback|food, yeah, too many conflicts, not worth it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm in business again.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, awesome
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah wait
<nic-doffay> Something I assume relates to the PeopleLens.
<nic-doffay> PeoplePreview.h?
<nic-doffay> Getting errors...
<nic-doffay> It's still being included.
<nic-doffay> By peoplepreviewdata.h
<Saviq> nic-doffay, drop build/CMakeCache.txt
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or ./build -c
<paulliu> nic-doffay: seems to me that libunity fails to build. -> PeoplePreview.h missing -> error in unity.
<paulliu> I'm checking..
<mardy> Saviq, didrocks: I reproduced the "about:blank" bug myself, I'll fix it soonish
<Saviq> mardy, cool
<olli> didrocks, ping
<seb128> olli, he's out for some exercice, he should be back in 45min or so
<seb128> olli, can I help?
<olli> seb128, thx
<olli> seb128, was just curious about things landing in S
<olli> as usual
<seb128> olli, most of the technical issues have been resolved but it turns out that hud2 pulls new stuff in (sphynx3, platform-api, gtester2xunit) that are in universe
<seb128> olli, so those will need to go through main inclusion review/promoted, didrocks said he would work on that with mterry when he's back
<seb128> olli, but that might push the landing to tomorrow
<olli> seb128, alrighty, thanks for that - not necessarily what I wanted to hear, but oh well ;)
<seb128> olli, yw, check out for specifics with didrocks when he's back but I think that's the big picture
<seb128> olli, I opted in for the ppa this morning, the new dash is still quite buggy :/
<seb128> like typing command + enter doesn't work half of the time
<seb128> it doesn't take the enter, I need to go and click on the first choise
<seb128> choice
<olli> I need to update that and see where we are myself
<seb128> and it takes often > 5s to list apps
<olli> thanks for that information
<seb128> or any result
<seb128> yw, let me know if I can provide infos
<paulliu> nic-doffay: to make libunity build.. quick fix. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738715
<paulliu> nic-doffay: I'm still checking why that sed is needed.
<nic-doffay> paulliu, is a ./build_unity --clean sufficient after?
<Saviq> mterry, ping
<mterry> Saviq, hello
<paulliu> nic-doffay: no. Saviq do you know who I can discusss the libunity with?
<nic-doffay> paulliu, that's what I was afraid, because ./build won't work...
<Saviq> paulliu, if we need to cherry-pick something from lp:libunity
<Saviq> paulliu, lp:libunity/phablet is the thing we're using
<Saviq> for a week or so still
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..
<Saviq> paulliu, any idea why everything would build fine here?
<paulliu> Saviq: I don't know. Do you have any obsoleted packages installed? I do remove those packages in aptitude.
<Saviq> paulliu, checking
<paulliu> Saviq: what is your version of gobject-introspection and vala?
<Saviq> paulliu, 1.36.0-2 and 0.18.1-0ubuntu4, respectively
<pstolowski> seb128, olli: I've installed a new box today (raring -> saucy + ppa) after didrocks told me about those issues, and it works fine here.. and also for mhr3_.  I'd like to understand where the diff is coming from?
<seb128> pstolowski, maybe you guys live in a world when internet bandwith is great and latency low where we don't?
<pstolowski> seb128: I'm doing this in vbox
<seb128> that doesn't change your internet latency afaik
<pstolowski> seb128: and it's not exactl super fast. plus I've intel gfx
<mhr3_> Saviq, eek, no, libunity doesn't like valac-0.20, don't
<paulliu> Saviq: hmm. Current vala-0.18 is 0.18.1-0ubuntu9. But I think we did need vala-0.20 because 1.36.0-2 gobject-introspection doesn't work well with vala-0.18.
<paulliu> The file format is a bit upgraded.
<seb128> pstolowski, I'm not speaking about rendering issues, but long times to get results from the internet
<seb128> pstolowski, the video driver shouldn't impact on that
<Saviq> mhr3_, our libunity does
<pstolowski> seb128: yeah, but 5 secs for apps?
<Saviq> mhr3_, we're still in 13.04 libunity
<mhr3_> Saviq, nope your doesn't either
<pstolowski> seb128: online results - agree, this can vary
<Saviq> mhr3_, but, but... but!
<seb128> pstolowski, I got a few instances of 5-10s empty dash before getting a result, it's not doing it every time but I ran in it a couple of times in a morning
<Saviq> mhr3_, ;(
<seb128> pstolowski, also the main dash screen doesn't list custom commands anymore
<mhr3_> Saviq, you upgraded because of the HudClient thing?
<olli> do we have bugs for these issues yet?
<olli> seb128, pstolowski
<seb128> pstolowski, I've some custom launchers in ~/.local/share/applications since the update the dash home doesn't list those
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah wait - yes, 0.18 _does_ like it
<Saviq> mhr3_, I have no issues
<Saviq> mhr3_, but yeah, hud wouldn't build with 0.18
<mhr3_> let me try that
<pstolowski> seb128: well, that's app lens thing, not sure how/why we regressed here... please file a bug
<seb128> pstolowski, the app lens works fine, it lists it, it's the home lens which doesn't
<seb128> pstolowski, @bug: sure
<paulliu> mhr3_: wait.. what's your arch?
<mhr3_> paulliu, 64
<seb128> olli, not sure what we have bugs for, I will check and report bugs that are not filed yet
<paulliu> nic-doffay: your arch?
<seb128> olli, didrocks reported a few of the issues already from what I understood
<nic-doffay> paulliu, i386
<paulliu> mhr3_: wait. That could be arch problem. I'm also i386.
<mhr3_> hmm, interesting
<mhr3_> paulliu, so what fails for you? hudclient as well?
<paulliu> mhr3_: I met a same bug other place.
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, hud-client is fine now.
<mhr3_> so what's failing guys? :)
<paulliu> mhr3_: only on amd64 on Debian http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=707404
<ubot5> Debian bug 707404 in src:libsocialweb "libsocialweb: FTBFS: SocialWebClient-0.25.gir:20.11-20.32: error: expected start element of `parameter'" [Serious,Fixed]
<paulliu> mhr3_: yeah, same hud-client.
<Saviq> greyback|food, ok, go without me
<Saviq> greyback|food, something's bad here
<mhr3_> paulliu, valac --version?
<paulliu> mhr3_: 0.18 failed. 0.20 works for me.
<paulliu> mhr3_: currently it is Vala 0.20.1 and it builds.
<paulliu> mhr3_: But Vala 0.18.1 doesn't work.
<mhr3_> what was the one that was failing?
<mhr3_> need exact pkg name
<mhr3_> cause -ubuntu7 was probably broken, -ubuntu9 should work
<paulliu> mhr3_: vala-0.18 version: 0.18-1-0ubuntu9
<mhr3_> ubuntu7 was in the archives only for a while this morning
<pstolowski> seb128: regarding "I got a few instances of 5-10s empty dash before getting a result, it's not doing it every time but I ran in it a couple of times in a morning", was it when you were getting online results? or local results (files, apps) were delayed too?
<mhr3_> paulliu, did up upgrade since the failure?
<seb128> pstolowski, I'm opening the dash, typing something and having nothing listed for 5 to 10s
<seb128> no local, no remote
<pstolowski> seb128: and when it eventually shows up, it's both local & remote content?
<paulliu> mhr3_: wait, let me re-confirm it.
<paulliu> mhr3_: still failed to build with vala-0.18
<mhr3_> paulliu, pls pastebin the error
<paulliu> ok wait.
<paulliu> mhr3_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738769/
<mhr3_> paulliu, and this is -ubuntu9?
<seb128> pstolowski, I jus tried with "gedit"
<seb128> pstolowski, I get local content from folders, but no app lens nor gedit app
<seb128> then remote content
<paulliu> mhr3_: yes
<seb128> pstolowski, hum, trying to make screencast but gtkrecormydesktop is unhappy
<mhr3_> paulliu, ok, maybe we need -ubuntu10 :)
<paulliu> mhr3_: what's the problem there?
<mhr3_> i need to check to be sure, give me sec
<mhr3_> paulliu, but fwiw, as long as you build libunity with 0.18, you're free to build the rest with 0.20
<mhr3_> that should work for now
<seb128> pstolowski, mhr3_: the app lens activate twice on enter for me, is that known?
<pstolowski> seb128: I'm just trying to find out if your query matches only online content  in which case a slow network response would be the culprit
<seb128> like app lens -> type a name (gedit, eog ,...) + enter, 2 instances open
<paulliu> mhr3_: ok.
<seb128> pstolowski, my queries are "gedit" and "eog" in those tests
<pstolowski> seb128: ah, ok
<seb128> pstolowski, they should match the corresponding apps?
<mhr3_> seb128, works fine here
<pstolowski> seb128: sure, apps should show up immediately
<pstolowski> seb128: single enter works for me as well
<mhr3_> wait
<mhr3_> terminal does open twice
<seb128> in the app lens?
<mhr3_> home
<seb128> ok, I'm trying in app
<seb128> list super-a + gedit + enter
<seb128> opens gedit with 2 tabs
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<pstolowski> seb128: wow, indeed
<seb128> pstolowski, ah, I'm not crazy ;-)
<kenvandine> sil2100, pong
<seb128> pstolowski, let me open a bug
<seb128> pstolowski, on the app lens?
<mhr3_> yea, i can repro too
<pstolowski> seb128: no, unity
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you have a moment for 2 quick reviews ;) ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dbus-cpp/packaging_review/+merge/167286 (besides packaging fixes, it also has a FTBFS fix in the source)
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/location-service/packaging_review/+merge/167327 (this won't go in until dbus-cpp is in)
<kenvandine> ok, i'll look
<seb128> mhr3_, pstolowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1188191
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188191 in unity (Ubuntu) "new unity duplicate the application activation on enter" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mhr3_, pstolowski: do you have a tag for bugs on the new scopes?
<sil2100> kenvandine: it seems Mirv also reviewed those, but if you find them ok, could you top-approve?
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure, so they are both ready?
<mhr3_> seb128, use 100scopes
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's just that probably the location-service one won't merge yet, but top-approving won't hurt
<Mirv> kenvandine: yes, but you can check once more of course
<dandrader> Saviq, is the term "Unity Next" dead. Should we just use "Unity 8.0" from now on?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, it's stillborn, more ;)
<greyback> Good old metacity
<mhr3_> seb128_, can you record a video of your no-local-results for quite some time pls?
<seb128_> mhr3_, I'm trying but gtk-recordmydesktop record a blank area
<seb128_> mhr3_, I've a meeting in 5 minutes but will try again after than ... didrocks said he did a video though I think?
<mhr3_> his video is completely broken too
<mhr3_> use kazam guys, that actually works with compositing
<mhr3_> and 3d
<seb128_> k, gtk-recordmydesktop used to work
<seb128_> it's the first time I get that issue
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the links for the MIR?
<didrocks> mhr3_: are you working on bug #1188191?
<ubot5> bug 1188191 in unity (Ubuntu) "new unity duplicates the application activation on enter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188191
<didrocks> mhr3_: I think it's a blocker for the landing
<mhr3_> guess i will in that case
<didrocks> mhr3_: we'll need a test I guess for it :p
<pstolowski> seb128: can you record your session with bustle when the problem of no local results for 5secs happens?
<didrocks> mterry: around? do you have a minute?
 * didrocks would have prefer sil2100 to be around before pinging mterry
<mterry> didrocks, I'm around but give me a few
<kenvandine> sil2100, not blocking merging this, but did you see the CI failure for location-service?
<kenvandine> No such ppa: 'nexta'.
<kenvandine> looks like a typo in the ppa name
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> didrocks: MIR for the sphinxes?
<sil2100> didrocks: or for 100 scopes?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I know, but we don't use next anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: sphinx, libhybris, gtester2xunit
<kenvandine> yeah, not related to this merge
<sil2100> kenvandine: I told you, it won't merge ;) Since dbus-cpp is missing
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, on dee
<sil2100> didrocks: I have for sphinx, one moment
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pocketsphinx/+bug/1188203
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188203 in sphinx3 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sphinx3 sphinx-voxforge pocketsphinx" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> kenvandine: I don't remember if it was sil2100 or davidcalle who tested it, but they told me in site-packages it works
<sil2100> Quickly adding the rest (seperate MIRs I guess)
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you try to move it in dist-packages?
<didrocks> kenvandine: stop speaking! :p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, separate please :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, well it's the only override  in that directory
<mhr3_> paulliu, the error in HudClient was because of ubuntu7, it builds fine with 9, you just need to rebuild it
<kenvandine> same on both of my saucy boxes
<kenvandine> and it breaks CI for the friends stack
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, what error are you getting now? or you're all good now?
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you try moving it to dist-packages locally?
<didrocks> kenvandine: and tell me if this works?
<didrocks> kenvandine: I don't know why autotools are installing them in site-packages
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, still $£%£$%£$
<kenvandine> didrocks, so maybe if the other packages get rebuilt they'll get moved too?
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, still the hudclient thing?
<didrocks> kenvandine: with python 3.3 yeah, but they will FTBFS
<paulliu> mhr3_: really?
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, no. Will pastebin you now...
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks to --fail-missing :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: that's how I noticed the directory move
<didrocks> kenvandine: just move it locally and keep me in touch
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, thx
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, https://pastebin.canonical.com/92274/
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes, if i move it to /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/overrides/ it works
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, where do you have unity-core from? rather which rev do you have?
<paulliu> mhr3_: I think nic-doffay's problem is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738715/
<kenvandine> didrocks, this is one going to keep us from getting the friends stack fixed :)
<paulliu> mhr3_: I have to remove that line to get libunity build, then I can have PeoplePreview.h
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, let me do it badely then :p
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks :)
<mhr3_> paulliu, no, you're changing libunity, that has nothing to do with unity-core
<paulliu> mhr3_: unity-core depends on libunity.
<pstolowski> seb128: can you record your session with bustle when reproducing the problem with local results not showing up immediately?
<paulliu> mhr3_: if libunity doesn't build, unity-core doesn't build.
<seb128> pstolowski, will do after that meeting
<paulliu> mhr3_: thus phablet will complain about missing unitycore headers.
<mhr3_> paulliu, right but it does build :)
<pstolowski> seb128: cool, thanks, do you need a hand with it?
<mhr3_> paulliu, or doesn't it?
<seb128> pstolowski, no, I think I should figure it
<paulliu> nic-doffay: Can you ls ../unity_build/build/include and paste it?
<mhr3_> the build "system" phablet is using could maybe stop on build errors
<paulliu> mhr3_: I think it doesn't.. let's check with nic-doffay.
<nic-doffay> paulliu, libhud-1  libhud-client-2  libhud-gtk-1  unity
<paulliu> mhr3_: ^ I got the same error if I don't patch libunity.
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, fwiw i just did completely clean build of phablet, with ./build -s && ./build and things did build successfully (minus people lens i think)
<paulliu> mhr3_: libunity isn't there. And thus UnityCore isn't there.
<Cimi> Saviq, on the calendar, how would you write the models for the events? (highlighting if a day has an event or not)
<Saviq> Cimi, I think the calendar needs to request a list of highlighted dates for the currently displayed span
<mhr3_> paulliu, "unity" is libunity
<Cimi> Saviq, from each day, I have the date
<Cimi> Saviq, might need a property containing all the highlighted days
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> and if date is in this property -> highlight
<mhr3_> paulliu, but yes Unity-6.0 is not there, so unity-core failed
<Cimi> makes sense
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, got a log from `./build -s` when it's building lp:unity?
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, doing another ./build -s now
<nic-doffay> will pastebin...
<mhr3_> k
<mterry> Saviq, did you say you had an easy way to rebase on unity8.0 branch?
<Saviq> mterry, depends, is there a lot of merges and such?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, then no, not worth it - just flatten
<Saviq> mterry, i.e. `bzr diff > diff; patch -p0 < diff`
<Saviq> mterry, bzr really hates rebasing
<Saviq> mterry, I can try, though, which branch?
<mterry> Saviq, no worries, I'll flatten
<paulliu> bzr-rewrite is obsoleted..
<paulliu> Is there another rebase plugins for bzr?
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, git :D
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtester2xunit/+bug/1188216 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhybris/+bug/1188213
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188216 in gtester2xunit (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gtester2xunit" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188213 in libhybris (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libhybris" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> paulliu, but the real problem is that bzr discourages it, so you start merging, and then there's no rebasing at all, really
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll poke mterry once he's arounda bout those
<mterry> sil2100, didrocks hello
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<mterry> available now
<sil2100> mterry: could you take a look at the 3 MIRs I pasted?
<sil2100> (i.e. also this:
<mterry> sil2100, so many mirs, ok
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pocketsphinx/+bug/1188203
<sil2100> )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188203 in sphinx3 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sphinx3 sphinx-voxforge pocketsphinx" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> And the 100 scopes MIR as well ;)
<sil2100> mterry: sorry about that!
<mterry> sil2100, is there new stuff on the 100 scopes one?
<mterry> I thought those were all done
<sil2100> mterry: no, it's done, but we thought you could maybe top-approve it ;)
<sil2100> Or something ;p
<didrocks> mterry: we need the new hud for new unity
<didrocks> mterry: and it's building on armhf with touch support
<didrocks> hence those
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll take care of gtester2xunit
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<mterry> k
<didrocks> mterry: libhybris has a review already for NEW, but I would prefer we ask for a Security review
<didrocks> mterry: so prepromotion (jdstrand isn't around) and we don't install it by default for now
<didrocks> if you can handle sphinx quickly, that will unblock us (I plan to land everything early tomorrow)
<mterry> didrocks, where's jdstrand?
<didrocks> mterry: vacations
<mterry> bummer
<didrocks> isn't it?
<didrocks> mterry: do you think you have time to look at that now?
<mterry> didrocks, sphinx?  sure
<didrocks> mterry: *sphinx* I meant (seems 3 sources ;))
<didrocks> thanks!
<mterry> didrocks, yar
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, no luck for me.
<nic-doffay> ./build -s completes though.
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, log pls?
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, and as i said, ./build is stupid and doesn't stop on errors
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding address-book-service
<sil2100> didrocks: would you mind if I rename the source package name to address-book-service? Since currently it's galera-contact-service
<sil2100> Or, the other way around (if sounds better)
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe #ubuntu-touch? so that they pick one :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I have no strong opinion between the 2 :)
<sil2100> Will discuss ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you file the MIR for platform-api?
<Cimi> Saviq, tedg, I'm working on the timezone component, how shall we display times? we have like a string for the location and a string for the time or it will have to handle the calculation of time?
<Cimi> (like you give BST and it calculates the time, then "europe/Rome" and etc)
<Saviq> Saviq, if you ask me, I expected the backend to provide the current time for Rome, not the UTC offset
<Saviq> <facepalm>
<Saviq> Cimi, ^
<Saviq> not only am I talking to myself, but also asking myself
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> so the component will be basically a list item with two labels
<Cimi> that's it
<sil2100> didrocks: it seemed to be in main?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, wait, sorry ;p
<Cimi> tedg, code is live here lp:~cimi/indicators-client/system-components
<sil2100> didrocks: damn, I really should look better, since it was in main in daily-build
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, the widgets are to be more or less dumb
<sil2100> -_-
<Cimi> Saviq, so I think it's mostly done then
<Cimi> Saviq, I need reviews
<Cimi> and timezone will require to drop the timers
<Saviq> Saviq, can you drop me an email with what we're to look at?
<sil2100> didrocks: the thing is, hm, is it in universe at all?
<tedg> Cimi, We were just talking about that in the system settings call :-)
<Cimi> cool
<tedg> Cimi, Do we need that to be it's own project?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm just talking with Wellark and wondering in which stack should I put lp:unity-action-api
<Cimi> tedg, my branch is from scratch
<mmrazik> it also looks like lp:unity-scopes-api is not covered anywhere
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> tedg, we just need it to be share-able between settings app and shell, right?
<tedg> Cimi, Sure, I was more thinking for daily builds and getting in distro, etc.
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> tedg, so we just need it to be packaged so that both can depend on it
<didrocks> sil2100: it will be tomorrow
<didrocks> sil2100: that's part of what we are going to upload
<didrocks> mmrazik: what is depending on it?
<tedg> seb128, Can you tag someone on your team to help out here? ^
<seb128> pstolowski, mhr3_: ok, I'm done with my meeting what do you need? bustly log?
<Saviq> tedg, I don't care either way, TBH
<mmrazik> Wellark_: ^^
<pstolowski> seb128: bustle log, yeah, that could help
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, I'll have to fill it against the upstream project
<seb128> tedg, help on what?
<sil2100> didrocks: since downstream project is empty, so it cannot be assigned
<mhr3_> seb128, yea, that will work
<tedg> seb128, Getting Cimi's system components packaged and with dailies into distro.
<tedg> seb128, Sorry the ^ made more sense when I started typing :-)
<Cimi> seb128, I need like a day to move them in a new project before
<seb128> tedg, ah, that's a job for kenvandine/didrocks
<Cimi> can do that tomo
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you help on getting the system components in the daily rolling machine?
<mmrazik> didrocks: Wellark_ is joining but I was told it will be part of the sdk offering
<didrocks> sil2100: please opened against upstream, we'll deal with it
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1188223
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188223 in platform-api "[MIR] platform-api" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark_> mmrazik, didrocks: nothing depends on it ATM, but the UITK will use it
<sil2100> mterry, didrocks: ^
<Wellark_> and also the upcoming launcher and appindicator QML APIs
<didrocks> Wellark_: the sdk team will own it?
<Wellark_> didrocks: unity-api-team owns it
<mterry> sil2100, so many new things!
<sil2100> mterry: sorry about thaat!
<sil2100> ;p
<Wellark_> didrocks: we are providing the unity api's
<didrocks> mterry: let's see who finishes first :p
<mmrazik> Wellark_: oh.. there is unity-api-team? The trunk should probably go there then?
<kenvandine> seb128, i can do that
<didrocks> Wellark_: is it the same team than sdk?
<mterry> didrocks, did you want platform-api?
<didrocks> Wellark_: or another one?
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<Wellark_> mmrazik: I don't think we have a team set up in launchpad
<seb128> tedg, ^
<Cimi> kenvandine, I'll give you details tomorrow
<mmrazik> Wellark_: https://launchpad.net/~unity-api-team
<kenvandine> Cimi, thanks
<didrocks> mterry: not sure, get christmas time here, let's see once I'll have finished what I have, ok?
<mterry> didrocks, sure, I can take it too
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine, thanks guys!
<Cimi> I'll aft a bit, catch later
<Wellark_> mmrazik: oh, tedg has created the team :)
<Wellark_> mmrazik: but that team has only 12 members
<didrocks> Wellark_: I don't care in term of launchpad team, I think it can be platform or sdk depending with who you are working the most closely :)
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, sorry for the delay: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92287/
<Wellark_> didrocks: I think unity-team would be the most appropriate one
<didrocks> Wellark_: no
<didrocks> Wellark_: the sdk don't dep on unity
<didrocks> unity dep on the sdk
 * mmrazik votes for sdk
<didrocks> mmrazik: let's put in sdk, seems the most logical to me as well :)
<Wellark_> this API will be part of our SDK offerings, but the sdk-team does not maintain it
<mmrazik> didrocks: do you want to review the MP or as long as there is "daily_release: False" you don't care much ?
<didrocks> Wellark_: just be good citizen, if one of the components break, none will be publish :)
<Wellark_> and by "SDK offerings" meaning an API we will commit to for our app deelopers
<didrocks> mmrazik: no, as we discussed it together in term of stack, as long as there is False for daily_release, I'm fine :)
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, you have valac-0.20, so libunity failed to build, which made unity-core fail, which makes phablet fail
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> thanks!
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, I see.
<mmrazik> Wellark_: I think I have all I need now. I'll create a test MP (with a clear statement "please do not approve") to test the coverage reporting etc
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, did you check the MIR before filing it? :/
<mmrazik> I'll ping you once everything is up and running
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, I needed valac-0.20 to get around the last build error though :/
<didrocks> sil2100: python-junitxml is in universe, isn't it?
<seb128> pstolowski, mhr3_:  bustle log will have to wait, I had to reboot in the middle of that meeting because my laptop frozen and now my dash behave without delay
<Wellark_> didrocks: so you have some notion of stack which affects the autolanding?
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, that issue was temporary (you could only get this this morning from 5:48am to 10:37am), it works now :P
<Wellark_> as I said, the API is not used by anyone right now
<Wellark_> but it will be by the end of this month
<mmrazik> Wellark_: the stack affect the landing to distro
<Wellark_> and the primary user will be UITK
<didrocks> Wellark_: right, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/StackPublish
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, ie don't forget to apt-get upgrade if you didn't since then
<pstolowski> seb128: sure. but you did reboot before (after you upgraded unity & scopes from the ppa)?
<seb128> pstolowski, no, but I restart my session (logout to lightdm and log-in) and tested with a test user
<seb128> pstolowski, that should be enough "restart", I don't think the dash has anything running as system services?
<pstolowski> seb128: right, restarting session is enough
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, can I have both valac packages side by side?
<sil2100> didrocks: python-junitxml is in universe as well, *sigh*, let's get that to main, otherwise python-autopilot doesn't make sense
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, sure, only one will be default though
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, as for which... i'm not sure... seb128? ^
<mhr3_> valac default on S? 18 or 20?
<mhr3_> or it is whatever you install first?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, then, you need to check for python-junitxml
<didrocks> sil2100: is has some components in universe
<didrocks> sil2100: filing bugs for MIR is just not filing bugs, it's checking it's meeting the MIR criterias dude :/
<Wellark_> didrocks: ok. I'm a bit uncertain to which stack this project should belong to
<didrocks> not the first time
<didrocks> Wellark_: sdk sounds fine
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm annoyed by python-support
<Wellark_> didrocks: ok. can we change it later if needed?
<didrocks> Wellark_: yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: will correct all those, sorry about that, just want to finish this packaging review
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, would you recommend going back to valac 0.18?
<didrocks> sil2100: right now, TBH, putting things for release is more important
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, yes
<didrocks> mmrazik: there is an issue with gtester2xunit
<didrocks> mmrazik: as some package are using it, we need it in main
<mmrazik> mhm
<didrocks> mmrazik: but python-junitxml is in universe
<didrocks> mmrazik: and seeig the number of deps, especially python-support, we can't promote it to main
<didrocks> so either it's convert it to dh_python2
<didrocks> or remove the python-junitxml build-dep
<mmrazik> didrocks: I think we can do the later if preferred
<seb128> nic-doffay, mhr3_: default is vala 0.18 atm, you can change it with "sudo update-alternatives --config valac"
<mmrazik> didrocks: it only needs python-junixml to run the tests
<mmrazik> well... just to generate the xml when running the tests
<mmrazik> so we can still run tests without it
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you handle it? we can't push anything to distro without that
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, giving it a go thanks!
<didrocks> mmrazik: cjwatson is converting it
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, just make sure `apt-cache policy valac` says ubuntu9
<mmrazik> didrocks: so what should I handle and what is cjwatson doing?
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, I actually had both side by side
<didrocks> mmrazik: that's fine, but please, next time, and that's a general rule for PS, look at the deps you are introducing if they are not in main
<didrocks> we need to do a checker for that I guess
 * mmrazik is confused
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, then you probably had the one from morning (ubuntu7) which broke all this
<mmrazik> didrocks: is there anything I need to do?
<didrocks> mmrazik: no, cjwatson is handling the transition
<mmrazik> (besides change the autolanding jobs as they will fail if they won't find junit)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
 * sil2100 is now checking all the stupid MIR's he filled in
<paulliu> mhr3_: ok. yeah. It builds right now.
<didrocks> sil2100: python-junitxml, you can assume that it doesn't depend on python-support
<sil2100> didrocks: platform-api and libhybris are clean, besides depending on eachother
<didrocks> sil2100: use check-mir
<didrocks> it's a useful binary
<sil2100> :O
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> Ok, this is a really useful binary
<didrocks> isn't it?
<didrocks> doesn't check everything
<didrocks> but better than doing it by hand
<sil2100> Shit...
<sil2100> didrocks: there's also a problem with sphinx - we don't want python-support in main, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<didrocks> mhr3_: keep me posted once I need to rebuild anything
<didrocks> mhr3_: so that we can have a clean state before EOD
<mhr3_> didrocks, fwiw i have branch
<mmrazik> mterry: the gmail fix was released. Can you let me know if it works now?
<mmrazik> (eventually)
<didrocks> mhr3_: is it unity?
<mterry> mmrazik, it's been working great!
<mmrazik> cool
<mhr3_> didrocks, yea, trying to figure out how to test it
<didrocks> mterry: ok, I'm taking platform-api
<mhr3_> but the fix is there and works
<sil2100> didrocks: then sphinx is generally risky ;/ sphinx3 requires sphinxbase which depends on python-support ;/
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<didrocks> need to port sphinxbase to dh_python :/
<mterry> didrocks, ok, just found some issues with pocketsphinx, but going to lunch
<didrocks> ok
<mterry> posted in the bug
<mterry> tests + pysupport
<didrocks> sil2100: having a look ^ ?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<sil2100> mterry: thanks!
<sil2100> mterry: I also added sphinxbase to the list of MIR's
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, still the same error.
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, hudclient? or the peoplepreview one?
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, peoplepreview one
<nic-doffay> hudclient is cool now
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, did you rebuild libunity && unity-core?
<nic-doffay> I got rid of the build dir
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, ^
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, hm, can you pastebin this run's log?
<paulliu> mhr3_: I got it build with patched libunity. Is that sed line sounds?
<mhr3_> paulliu, no, it can break python scopes
<sil2100> mterry: in the meantime, I'll try converting sphinxbase
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, https://pastebin.canonical.com/92301/
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, approving platform-api
<didrocks> sil2100: needing help for sphinxbase?
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I'm fine, should I do a MR against lp:ubuntu/sphinxbase ?
<tsdgeos> oh yeah, saucy unity segfaults like mad :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: the one from daily-build or from the archives?
<tsdgeos> archive i guess
<tsdgeos> 7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> sil2100: is the ubuntu branch up to date?
<didrocks> pete-woods: around by any chance?
<didrocks> sil2100: send me a debdiff, I'll sponsor it
<dandrader> hmm, http://qt-project.org seems to be offline again
<didrocks> sil2100: then you are doing the same with pocketsphinx or do you need help?
<didrocks> (and running the tests)
<sil2100> didrocks: I can, since mterry seems to be away still, I'll see what I can do there
<sil2100> Let me generate the debdiff
<sil2100> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739183/
<sil2100> didrocks: that's the first time I switch from python-support to dh_python2
<sil2100> didrocks: wait one moment
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<didrocks> ah?
<didrocks> |o|
<didrocks> sil2100: you need a X-Python-Version: >= 2.4 I think
<didrocks> like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/141801287/pyjunitxml_0.6-1_0.6-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<pete-woods> didrocks: hi
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, ok! Thought that XS-Python-Version is enough
<didrocks> pete-woods: hey, I saw you have made some upload to some sphinx* package, just to tell you we are converting to dh_python
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, remove that one
<didrocks> sil2100: and prefer the X-P*
<pete-woods> didrocks: cool, that sounds good to me!
<didrocks> ok ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: correcting that, checking something and re-uploading ;)
<didrocks> ok :)
<sil2100> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739206/
<sil2100> didrocks: I had to check if files are installed ok also in the python-sphinxbase package, not only libsphinxbase1
<sil2100> But it seems ok
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: so on the next one now?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm looking and sponsoring this one meanwhile :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, doing that ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I would stop shipping .la files as well
<didrocks> sil2100: let me add that
<didrocks> sil2100: python-sphinxbase is empty, did you see the lintian warning?
<sil2100> didrocks: how empty? I just checked and there are files in it, like ./usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sphinxbase.so
<didrocks> sil2100: dpkg-deb -c python-sphinxbase_0.8-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<didrocks> -> empty, just the share/doc here
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739224/
<sil2100> But I built it with bzr bd
<didrocks> interesting…
<sil2100> Using lp:ubuntu/sphinxbase as the base, hmmm
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, should have something in the cache, I rm the dir
<didrocks> dpkg-source -x again
<didrocks> and it's fine
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, sorry it took a while, you did try to rebuild everything, but it used the stuff from the previous failed build
<didrocks> should be a buggy debclean as we see sometimes
<sil2100> Phew!
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, ie, failed again
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, phew! ;) I just removed the .la files
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, what stuff?
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Well, indeed it was pointless to serve them ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm working on pocketsphinx now
<didrocks> sil2100: it was even dangerous
<sil2100> mterry: ^
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, you did ./build-unity --clean, yet that doesn't seem to clean anything
<didrocks> sil2100: see the lintian error :)
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, I got rid of the build dir.
<didrocks> sil2100: because they were not empty
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, well that wasn't enough
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, apparently some deps do not build in the build dir
<didrocks> sil2100: sphinxbase sponsored. mterry please look at -0ubuntu6 for your review
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ thanks!
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, ok, I'll get a fresh trunk.
<mterry> didrocks, sil2100: back
<sil2100> mterry: ACK, just repeating: I'm currently converting pocketsphinx and fixing the test issue (at least trying)
<sil2100> mterry: sphinxbase is done
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, also, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739240/
<mhr3_> Saviq, ^^ maybe you want to mp that?
<sil2100> mterry, didrocks: I added the tests, just doing a test build now (those tests take A LOT of time to finish)
<didrocks> mardy: I don't have after a reboot the issue anymore, seems your patch did it :)
<didrocks> mardy: just need to be in trunk now, to ignore that one :)
<didrocks> mterry: sil2100: pyjunitxml -> done
<sil2100> didrocks: perparing debdiff for pocketsphinx
<didrocks> mterry: do you prefer reviewing sil2100's debdiff directly? ^
<sil2100> mterry: I have a bzr branch as well ;p
<sil2100> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739287/ please be gentle /o\
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, you're right it must have been some of the files somewhere in the other dir. Sorted now, cheers :)
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, cool, sorted out right before eod.. lol
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you relaunch a build of unity in the unity stack when mhr3_'s branch will be merged?
<didrocks> kenvandine: then, if possible (not too late for you) a run with "check with whole ppa"
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, yeah mega win, right? :/
<didrocks> kenvandine: so basically: 1. ONLY the prepare_unity (directly in jenkins), 2. the head with "check with whole ppa"
<mterry> sil2100, looking at diff
<mterry> sil2100, there also seemed to be a 'make test' target as well as check?
<sil2100> mterry: I tried make test but it just said 'test is up-to-date'
<kenvandine> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> mhr3_: you will keep kenvandine up to date?
<mterry> sil2100, ah...  because it's also a directory and they didn't mark it as PHONY
<didrocks> kenvandine: sweetness of sweetness! :)
<mhr3_> didrocks, sure
<mterry> sil2100, but it's clearly doing things in the toplevel Makefile.am.  ah well
<sil2100> ;)
<mterry> sil2100, anyway seems reasonable
<sil2100> mterry: \o/
<sil2100> mterry: thank you!
<mterry> sil2100, sphinxbase seems to have the same problem?  not running the check target
<sil2100> mterry: ah, didn't check that one for that
<sil2100> hmm
<olli> bregma, I just added "enable debugging" to the U8/mir 13.10 blueprint
<didrocks> mterry: are you fine with the remaining one or can I help more?
<olli> not sure if it was obvious to you, wasn't to me thus making it explicit
<sil2100> mterry: would it be much trouble if you could add that? Since Didier already made some changes to the debdiff I made to remove the .la files
<mterry> didrocks, with sphinx3?  I can do that
<didrocks> mterry: like, you will be able to handle them with sil2100? (as we need to push tomorrow morning european time)
<didrocks> mterry: if there is any big blocker, please send me an email :)
<mterry> didrocks, ok
<sil2100> mterry: with sphinxbase I mean
<didrocks> thanks a lot again mterry and sorry for the short notice, I discovered this hud2 case today :)
<sil2100> mterry: since you said make check is not called ;)
<mterry> sil2100, sure I can look at that
<sil2100> mterry: bit thanks!
<sil2100> *BIG
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping
<sil2100> kenvandine: free for a packaging review? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/address-book-service/packaging_review/+merge/167812
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> sil2100, why not rename the binary too?
<sil2100> kenvandine: not sure if they're not dep'ing on that name anywhere, we would have to check
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, let's maybe wait for renato to pop up, he might comment on that more
<kenvandine> ok, i'll comment on the MP
<kenvandine> i think it would  make sense to rename the binary too
<mhr3_> kenvandine, fwiw here's the branch that unity is waiting on - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/no-double-activate/+merge/167788 it's acked, just didn't land to trunk yet, it's waiting for the goblins to turns the gears
<kenvandine> mhr3_, thx
<sil2100> mterry: any blockers up until now?
<mterry> sil2100, not yet
<didrocks> mterry: just sign at the bottom of this blank paper, everything will be fine :)
<didrocks> </trying> :p
<sil2100> ;D
<mterry> pete-woods, heyo
<mterry> pete-woods, do you remember your packaging of sphinx3?
<sil2100> mterry: I'll be around here to help out if anything, so if there's any problem, just poke me and I'll try to react
<sil2100> Just going to grab a bite
<mterry> sil2100, ok
<mterry> sil2100, did you upload your pocketsphinx changes?
<sil2100> mterry: what do you mean by 'upload'?
 * sil2100 has no real permissions
<sil2100> Didier was sponsoring sphinxbase, but pocketsphinx I don't think so
<sil2100> Just the debdiff I posted
<mterry> sil2100, oh OK, I can upload
<sil2100> mterry: thank you!
<sil2100> You're getting some beers on the nearest sprint
<sil2100> ;)
<pete-woods> mterry: yes, I think so
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, thanks for that
<Saviq> mhr3_, sorry that you had to switch to support us in this...
<mterry> pete-woods, do you remember why you had to disable some failing tests?  Like, were they bogus tests or just didn't have time to figure them out?
<pete-woods> mterry: so the package seems to be basically unmaintained
<pete-woods> I had a go at fixing them, but just couldn't get them to pass reliably
<pete-woods> mterry: the devs seem to have moved on to the Java-based sphinx4, but their training tool sphinxtrain still uses some sphinx3 components
<pete-woods> which is the reason I packaged it
<mterry> pete-woods, that sounds bogus
<mterry> pete-woods, I mean, it sounds bad that we are relying on abandonware sphinx3
<pete-woods> mterry: unfortunately there's not much choice, it's still the only way you can train models
<pete-woods> fortunately it's only needed for model training, though
<mterry> pete-woods, upstream still uses old sphinx3 for that?
<pete-woods> mterry: they have Java based deployments for that
<pete-woods> and it's still marked as unfinished
<pete-woods> i.e. you should still use sphinx3, til they've finished it
<mterry> pete-woods, :-(
<mterry> sil2100, did you build pocketsphinx with your changes?  I'm getting a test failur
<pete-woods> mterry: yeah, it does work, at least! I've put it through like 100s of hours of compute time
<pete-woods> generating the acoustic models for the phablet image
<pete-woods> and that ironed out all sorts of little things
<pete-woods> anyway, EOD for me!
<sil2100> mterry: yes, I did a bzr bd and it was fine here
<sil2100> mterry: it took a looong time but it was all success
<mterry> sil2100, hmm..  It's missing some build-depends for the gst test.  Builds fine locally, not in a pbuilder
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Sorry about that!
<sil2100> I could have tested that with pbuild
<sil2100> The thing is, I didn't create a chroot for saucy yet
<sil2100> mterry: any way I can help?
<mterry> sil2100, no, I've almost got it
<mterry> sil2100, 	resamp = gst_element_factory_make("audioresample", "resampler"); is returning NULL
<mterry> sil2100, oh huh, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base isn't pulled in by the -dev package....
<sil2100> uhhh
<mterry> difference between the library and the plugins I guess
<sil2100> mterry: so, simply adding that dependency helps?
<mterry> sil2100, yeah, it fixes it.  I uploaded
<sil2100> mterry: \o/
<sil2100> mterry: anything left from the big list of mean MIRs?
<mterry> sil2100, sphinx3 I think.  Almost done
<sil2100> mterry: Didier handled libhybris and platform-api?
<mterry> sil2100, platform-api for sure.  I can double check on libhybris
<sil2100> (and the gtester2xunit I think)
<sil2100> gtester2xunit is approved \o/
<mterry> sil2100, yeah, libhybris is pre-approved, but it needs security review
<sil2100> platform-api pre-approved as well, waiting on libhybris
<sil2100> Ok, phew, so I think we're safe once sphinx3 is ready
<sil2100> mterry: is there any way I can help with that or is it ok?
<mterry> sil2100, eh, it's OK.  I'm just nervous about its maintained status
<mterry> doing some research
<sil2100> mterry: I need to reboot my system, as it's trashed badly - but I'll be back
<mterry> sil2100, approved sphinx3, I think we're done
<sil2100> mterry: \o/
<sil2100> THANK YOU!
<sil2100> ;)
<mterry> sil2100, thank you!  :)
<mterry> xnox, you around?
<kenvandine> mhr3_, still around?
<mhr3_> kenvandine, yep
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> mhr3_, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/dee/pygi_overrides/+merge/167841
<kenvandine> please review that :)
<kenvandine> it fixes the problem that has been breaking pygi and dee
<kenvandine> and holding up all my other branches :)
<mhr3_> looks good to me
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> mhr3_, so that check in configure.ac for the overrides_dir has always failed
<kenvandine> and the fallback was correct, we were just lucky
<kenvandine> we need the build depends so it gets the correct dir
<mhr3_> kenvandine, why are we no longer lucky? :)
<kenvandine> the pyexecdir changed
<kenvandine> so now we are installing the override in the wrong dir
<mhr3_> i see
<mhr3_> acked
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> this has been driving me insane!
 * kenvandine needs a beer...
<mhr3_> i see think pygi could use an envvar for the overrides
<mhr3_> s/see/still/
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> perhaps
<kenvandine> this works though
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> now it works :)
<mhr3_> it never works with jhbuild, that's the problem :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> nothing ever works in jhbuild :)
<mhr3_> heh, nah, jhbuild is awesome :P
<kenvandine> i've have hated jhbuild for many years now...
<kenvandine> mhr3_, on the one day a year that the stars align... it's awesome
<kenvandine> :-D
<mhr3_> i do understand that, for making packages it's just making everything harder
<mhr3_> and different
<kenvandine> yeah
<tedg> ChrisTownsend, Thanks for reviewing that last upstart patch!
<tedg> Now I don't have to worry about Unity landing in saucy and screwing my desktop up ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Sure thing!
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: I got trunk working and both merges worked fine.
<Saviq> tedg, ping
<Saviq> tedg, I _think_ I saw a post / blog / email from you about enabling Unity in upstart, can you please point me to it?
<Saviq> or maybe! it's the description on the MP :)
<Saviq> found it
<tedg> Saviq, I don't think I have one on unity
<Saviq> tedg, unping
 * tedg uncomments
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> take that, compiz! now you can die all you want :P
<tedg> Heh
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-07
<bitplane> Hi, is this the correct place for all UX queries / bug discussion?
<bitplane> including gnome and the theme, or just Unity itself?
<hyperair> is there a way to programmatically pop open indicator menus?
<hyperair> (short of patching unity-panel-service or similar)
<maxiaojun> What's the future plan of Ubuntu's CJKV inputting stack?
<maxiaojun> anyone?
<tsdgeos> maxiaojun: just ask, don't ask to ask
<maxiaojun> What's the future plan of Ubuntu's CJKV inputting stack?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: paulliu: ↑↑ ?
<paulliu> maxiaojun: Hi.
<maxiaojun> hi
<Saviq> maxiaojun, hey, did you get your answer?
<maxiaojun> Thank you, I'm talking with paulliu
<Saviq> ooh storage...
 * Saviq just got 2x4TB drives to stop thing complaining about ENOSPC
 * Saviq loves the sound of the delivery man in the morning :F
<tsdgeos> :D
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Saviq> mhr3, what was the resolution of the hud vs. libunity vs. valac issue, btw?
<mhr3> Saviq, broken version of valac was in the archive yesterday, got fixed
<Saviq> mhr3, so in theory I should just upgrade valac-0.18 and should be fine?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, you can now
<seb128> Trevinho, the ping was about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1188518
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188518 in bamf (Ubuntu) "unity segfaults sometime in bamf code" [High,New]
<Saviq> mhr3, 0.18.1-0ubuntu9, right?
<mhr3> Saviq, indeed, ubuntu7 was broken
<sil2100> Mirv: ping :)
<mhr3> didrocks, any update on status of pushing to S?
<didrocks> mhr3: we got some issues due to intrusive changes at the last minute
<didrocks> mhr3: tests are rerunning with the revert
<didrocks> (upstart session for unity-panel-service and bamf changes)
<mhr3> didrocks, i see, keep me posted pls
<didrocks> all tests were failing, and even dogfooding, we are getting a bunch of segfault
<sil2100> uuuh
<didrocks> mhr3: right now, the revert seems to work, unity tests are still running
<Mirv> sil2100: pong
<mhr3> wow, notify-osd crashed on S, haven't seen that for quite a while
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, had that once or twice on S already
<Saviq> and apport doesn't send bug reports for me :/
<mhr3> works for others - https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2013.10&package=notify-osd&period=day
<mhr3> MacSlow, ^
<didrocks> mhr3: indicators and unity passed, starting publishing in a few
<didrocks> mhr3: thanks for your fix btw :)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<mhr3> didrocks, kinda embarassing that we didn't notice it :/
<didrocks> mhr3: well, I'm more embarassed with the intrusive changes that were taken with it TBH
<didrocks> (the upstart change)
<sil2100> Passed ;p ?
<didrocks> yep :)
 * sil2100 only saw an aborted build
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: right, that's my fault, I pushed the wrong button :p
<didrocks> sil2100: but tests are fine
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: awesome! Thanks ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, btw releasing on friday, are we this confident in the testing stack these days? :)
<didrocks> apps published
<didrocks> hud published
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> mhr3: I am ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: we have no other choice!
<didrocks> mhr3: see, it got the bamf segfault!
<mhr3> didrocks, let's see on monday what it didn't get :)
<didrocks> mhr3: quite true :)
<didrocks> sil2100: unity_gtk_module tests are failing btw
<didrocks> sil2100: you will check that with attente?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I saw those
<sil2100> didrocks: will do that once he starts his day
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> indicators published
<didrocks> media stack published
<didrocks> oif published
<didrocks> platform stack published
<didrocks> qa stack published
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 waits for unity
<davidcalle> *the ground shakes*
<didrocks> sdk stack published
<nic-doffay> Saviq, trying to run on device after the new changes, getting this: ./run: 56: ./run: ./builddir/unity8: not found
<Saviq> nic-doffay, means it didn't build
<nic-doffay> Saviq, both build -s and build completed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, that doesn't mean they built fine
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'm doing some tweaks to the scripts now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to have better errors
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but verify that ./build went fine
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and pastebin the log if not
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's fine from here.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what does `make -C builddir` say/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, might want to try ./build --clean
<Saviq> greyback, you resubmitting the wm refactor and test? or am I?
<greyback> Saviq: 1 test is failing somehow, I need to fix it
<Saviq> greyback, ok
<greyback> I sweat the f***er worked 2 days agao
<greyback> swear even
<Saviq> mhr3, nic-doffay and how did you make HUD to build with valac-0.18?
<didrocks> and unity stack finally published \o/
<mhr3> Saviq, builds fine with ubuntu9
<nic-doffay> Saviq, an update sorted that out.
<mhr3> Saviq, maybe you have some leftover from previous build?
<mhr3> leftover == the .gir file
<Saviq> mhr3, nope, I scrapped the whole build dir
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> I think we need someone to modify the topic ;)
<didrocks> now, NEW machinery and promoition
<didrocks> sil2100: far from being done :p
<mhr3> Saviq, we saw yesterday with nic-doffay that that isn't enough in some cases
<sil2100> I jump out for a moment, brb
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, wrong
<Saviq> mhr3, that's people lens that's not building
<Saviq> mhr3, it complains about Gee
<mhr3> ah, yea, can be, we're getting rid of it anyway, aren't we?
<nic-doffay> hmm Saviq build didn't complete this time.
<mhr3> but now that you mention it, there's a patch for the issue with gee
<Saviq> mhr3, I can has?
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/clean-up-deps/+merge/160085
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, feel free to +1, pstolowski is holidaying today
<Saviq> mhr3, so it's an issue in libunity, not people lens/
<mhr3> it's wrong deps defined for libunity, so if you try to use new gee in your app and libunity brings in old gee, it barfs on two gees
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<MacSlow> mhr3, looking...
<MacSlow> mhr3, hm...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, log?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm getting a fresh branch now.
<Trevinho> seb128: oh,, sure I saw the mail... I'll check that soon
<MacSlow> mhr3, I'm just in the middle of updating on of my machines to saucy
<mhr3> MacSlow, glib is in S crashy when you try to do something on and unreffed object, that will be the core issue
<MacSlow> mhr3, ah ok
<mhr3> (as in G_IS_OBJECT) may crash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the clipping for "our" listview and section headers, been thinking about it and to be honest i think it's better we keep doing it the way we do it at the moment
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, unity segfaults every 5 minutes here with that bamf version, didrocks reverted the recent commits meanwhile since that was blocking the saucy landing which is being prepared for a week
<Saviq> tsdgeos, might be
<Trevinho> seb128: mh... Which commit caused it?
<mhr3> Saviq, btw if you're changing the build scripts, it'd be nice to make also libunity build in the builddir that everything else uses
<Saviq> mhr3, will do
<Trevinho> seb128: have you tried the trunk version (gdbus based)?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise we'd have to wrap each category in its own clipper, right?
<mhr3> Saviq, you know how that works with autotools-based stuff?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because if i have to implement it in the listview, i have to end up doing the same we already do in qml but in the C++ part
<seb128> Trevinho, likely r537 or 538
<tsdgeos> so doesn't really give us much
<tsdgeos> just more code in the c++ side
<tsdgeos> which i'd like to avoid :D
<seb128> Trevinho, that's the version which has the issue
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we're only clipping the single top item anyway, right
<seb128> Trevinho, I tried r539
<Saviq> mhr3, any special tips? :)
<seb128> Trevinho, r536 seems to not have the issue
<seb128> Trevinho, so something in your recent refactoring
<Trevinho> 537 as well I guess
<mhr3> Saviq, base idea - mkdir build; cd build; ../autogen.sh
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<seb128> Trevinho, I can try getting more infos if you want
<Saviq> mhr3, the usual
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, weird as it worked well both to me on raring and to andyrock / bschaefer since a week or more
<seb128> Trevinho, you need a valgrind I guess?
<Trevinho> seb128: probably. however why reverting trunk instead of reverting only for packaging?
<Mirv> wow, the flow of packages \o/
<seb128> Trevinho, because didrocks didn't want to change and redeploy the landing config, we really want to land in saucy today and went to the easier solution as a workaround
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry about the revert, it's just a workaround to get things out
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok... but I don't like it too much as it makes getting things back dirty :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, we had to take actions, especially when intrusive change making a lot of segfault are introduced on the release day :)
<seb128> Trevinho, I guess we could just push --overwrite back to r536
<seb128> Trevinho, and then push back the 3 other commits after the landing
<didrocks> Trevinho: instead of releasing at 6h30, we are releasing almost 6h later and have a lot of stuff to deal with to make it landing in saucy still :(
<didrocks> Trevinho: so I hope you can understand we have to make things moving
<Trevinho> seb128: I was thinking to that... but we can't lose the history
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, sure... don't worry for that, I didn't want to block at all... I wouldn't have merged these branches if I knew this
<didrocks> Trevinho: you are not reading the ubuntu-devel ML?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, I am
<didrocks> should be there ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: but yeah, sorry for the history on bzr blame
<didrocks> I prefered that than a commit --overwrite which would have screwed as well when you want to merge back
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, I read that ... I meant if I knew they were segfaulting
<Trevinho> didrocks: and this seems pretty weird here...
<Trevinho> didrocks: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, damn it I know what it's causing it on saucy, probably one line change, as always
<didrocks> Trevinho: we should really avoid making that intrusive changes close to release anyway :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: right, sorry...
<Trevinho> didrocks: I asked to cyphermox about distro review, but I wasn't thinking that it could have blocked the ongoing release, my bad...
<didrocks> Trevinho: no worry
<seb128> Trevinho, do you need debug infos then or ...?
<Trevinho> seb128: can you try to remove the if (g_object_is_floating (view)) line on bamf-factory.c?
<Trevinho> seb128: it shjould be inside an if (matched_view) { } statement
<seb128> Trevinho, hum, should I drop the if or add the it(matched_view) around it?
<Trevinho> seb128: only comment out the "if (g_object_is_floating (view))" line
<Trevinho> seb128: it should ref_sink always...
<Trevinho> (not really actually, but this is a problem that there's also in old versions and that I'm refactoring in these days)
<Saviq> mhr3, still getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5741485/ :/
<Saviq> mhr3, might it be that it's not reading the thing from the prefix
<Saviq> mhr3, but from system installation?
<mhr3> Saviq, maybe, but iirc the make rule for the .deps sucks, if you only merged the branch and run make it wouldn't update
<seb128> Trevinho, did something change between raring and saucy that makes the bug happen only on saucy?
<mhr3> Saviq, so try to find -name "unity.deps"
<mhr3> and rm it
<mhr3> then run make again
<Trevinho> seb128: yes because in saucy the BAMF_IS_* crashes things if the pointer is invalid
<seb128> oh, ok
<Trevinho> seb128: that could be...
<seb128> same as mhr3 was saying about G_IS_OBJECT a bit earlier
<mhr3> Saviq, if that doesn't help, feel free to change your system unity.deps in /usr/share/vala/vapi/ - as i said it's extra and shouldn't have been there in the first place
<mhr3> i mean the gee dependency there is extra
<Trevinho> seb128: yes... Actually the problem there is an ureffing issue, that I should look further, but this is the best way to prevent it, also if not really a good thing for other reasons (that will be fixed later)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it picks up the system-wide one
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho: that 1 liner change fixes the issue indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, the clean solution to that is passing modified XDG_DATA_DIRS when building people lens
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<Saviq> uh
<Trevinho> seb128: I knew I should have re-sent it before... I discovered it yesterday but I forgot to push
<mhr3> Saviq, but maybe just disable people lens building instead?
<seb128> Trevinho, it would have been nice, would have spent confusions and revert this morning ... oh well, it's done, glad you figure it out already though ;-)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I know :P
<Trevinho> didrocks: are we still in time to overwrite that change?
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm just "as long as it's easy to fix, let's have it"
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, it's going away pretty soon
<mhr3> sounds like a good motto :)
<Saviq> mhr3, huh... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5741512/
<Saviq> mhr3, and still fails, from a clean checkout
<Saviq> fook it
<mhr3> wth
<dednick> Saviq: is unity8 going to go into raring? you probably know this, but run_on_device -s doesnt work anymore.
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, it's released now
<didrocks> Trevinho: so push is as a regular revert + fix
<Saviq> dednick, no it's not gonna go into raring, but run_on_device should work, /me will check
<dednick> Saviq: 'build-dep unity8' failed
<Trevinho> didrocks: overwriting + importing the release change is too bad?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, will fix
<Saviq> dednick, shouldn't have been like that anyway
<didrocks> Trevinho: no no, please don't overwrite
<Trevinho> mh ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: there is the merge back happening now
<dednick> Saviq: ok. ta
<Trevinho> didrocks: not now, I can wait..
<dednick> Saviq: something strange seems to be happening when running trunk on my phone. Unity starts up for a few seconds, but then it gets replaced with the /usr version.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it's the "qml-phone-shell" vs. "unity8" issue again
<Saviq> dednick, will fix, too
<dednick> Saviq: but it doesnt seem to be crashing. And it works when running under gdb
<dednick> Saviq: ah. ok
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, folks deps on old gee too, that's why it doesn't build
<Saviq> kenvandine, noooooo!
<Saviq> :P
<Saviq> mhr3, nvm, dropped people lens already
<dednick> Saviq: that a problem in the device-services file? getting replaced by qml-phone-shell?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, just drop qml-phone-shell from the file manually
<dednick> Saviq: yup. doing now
<mhr3> Saviq, eh, no, folks deps on new gee, but the lens on old... simple bump to people lens to build with new gee fixes it (plus the libunity patch)
<Saviq> mhr3, orly? doing, then :)
<Saviq> mhr3, hrm, where do I do that? debian/control has no version?
<mhr3> also, why the hell is gee-0.8 *newer* than gee-1.0?
<Saviq> :)
<mhr3> Saviq, i just bumped gee dep in src/Makefile.am and configure.ac
<Saviq> mhr3, to what? I see gee-1.0 here, should be newer?
<Saviq> mhr3, aah
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, cause gee-0.8 is newer :)
<Saviq> right! of course!
<mhr3> makes total sense
<dednick> Saviq: the FORM_FACTOR config var was removed from the session-manager a couple of weeks ago. Do you know if it was moved elsewhere?
<Saviq> dednick, nope
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i will follow up with foundations.
<Saviq> dednick, just make that a property on the indicators model maybe?
<Saviq> dednick, I'm just thinking later we'll need to dynamically switch between them
<dednick> Saviq: sure, but i need to set it somewhere ("phone" or "desktop")
<Saviq> potentially
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, just hardcode "phone" for now
<Saviq> dednick, unity8 is only phone for now
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/libunity/phablet.clean-up-deps/+merge/168016 :)
<dednick> Saviq: should all mp's be to unity/8.0 now?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, if you have a branch you'd like to move
<Saviq> dednick, I can try and replay the history on top of it
<mhr3> Saviq, we were just talking with seb that this might not work during runtime (one lib trying to use 0.8 and one 1.0), so if people lens starts crashing now... we know why
<Saviq> dednick, but if there's a lot of merges it might be better to just flatten (bzr diff > diff; patch -0 < diff)
<mhr3> but anyway, acked
<Saviq> mhr3, aarhg
<Saviq> mhr3, it doesn't build for me anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, "Cannot convert from `GLib.CompareFunc<Folks.Individual>' to `GLib.CompareDataFunc<Folks.Individual>?'
<Saviq> mhr3, so that' final, I'm dropping it :P
<mhr3> Saviq, k, let's forget it
<dednick> Saviq: i think it'll be a tough one to replay
<Saviq> dednick, which one? indicators?
<dednick> Saviq: ya
<Saviq> dednick, it's almost all green (at least was)
<Saviq> dednick, so let's try - which branch?
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-indicators-client/+merge/165409
<Saviq> dednick, k, gimme 15
<nic-doffay> Saviq, attempted some more fixes, runs on desktop but not the phone.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'm fixing the build scripts now, will have things in 10
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok great because I'm not seeing any glaring errors in the output.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, lp:~unity-team/unity/8.fix-build-scripts
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can help me verify that this works
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sure.
<mhr3> Saviq, what's the plan on pawel's branches? will you review those? or are those ready to land today?
<Saviq> mhr3, I didn't manage to look at them yet
<Saviq> mhr3, but yes, I will review them
<Saviq> nic-doffay, need to fix
<mhr3> Saviq, np, just trying to get a rough estimate on when will that land
<Saviq> mhr3, I hope next week
<mhr3> k
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pushed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.fix-build-scripts/+merge/168029 btw
<Saviq> dednick|lunch, you, too ^
<dandrader> Saviq,  run_on_device just didn't work yesterday with latest unity & phablet image. does your merge proposal fix it?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's about to
<dandrader> nice
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the branch with pocketsphinx with tests disabled on powerpc?
<Saviq> dandrader, nic-doffay, dednick, the MR for the build scripts is ready
<nic-doffay> Saviq, looking through the diff.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, build works.
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.indicators-client/+merge/168022 is ready, too
<Saviq> dednick, the difference between this and https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-indicators-client/+merge/165409 seems to be that you removed and added the files
<Saviq> dednick, whereas git understood that as moving
<olli> team, I just noticed that bug #1154229 is fix released!
<ubot5> bug 1154229 in gwibber (Ubuntu Saucy) "New Unity Dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154229
<olli> thx everyone involved
<didrocks> hum, sil2100 doesn't seem here, Mirv, do you have a minute for a quick task?
<sil2100> Darn internet
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> he is now ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: what's up? ;)
<didrocks> 14:02:36   didrocks | sil2100: do you have the branch with pocketsphinx with tests disabled on powerpc?
<sil2100> Ah, I can pastebin the debdiff
<didrocks> yes please :)
<sil2100> Since I used the source package that got uploaded
<didrocks> I'll then sponsor
<didrocks> it seems the only thing that is under component mismatch
<didrocks> (between main and universe)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's uploaded?
<sil2100> didrocks: the one here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pocketsphinx
<sil2100> It's in proposed it seems?
<sil2100> 0.8.0+real-0ubuntu3
<sil2100> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741769/
<sil2100> Wait, wrong!
<sil2100> Don't look at that!
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> ah so 0.8.0+real-0ubuntu4, that's what I want :)
<sil2100> The heck... ;) Redoing the debdiff
<didrocks> ah sponsored
<dednick> Saviq: thanks. i did some moving without bzr by mistake.
<didrocks> ah no, colin uploaded
<Saviq> dednick, actually there's one more thing I need to fix, minor
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741779/
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ this should be ok
<didrocks> sil2100: see #ubuntu-devel
<dednick> Saviq:  +1 on build script. built from fresh flash.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: ready for approve?
<Saviq> dednick, you tell me :D
<Saviq> dednick, but I've no other things to do there
<dednick> Saviq: ok, then good to go.
<didrocks> sil2100: hud recommends julius-voxforge
<didrocks> sil2100: did we have a MIR for it?
<cyphermox> Trevinho: oh, right. I didn't think of that either
<Mirv> didrocks: o/
<cyphermox> I mean, your merge blocking the current releases
<didrocks> Mirv: hey! do you have time to create a small MIR? pyruntest is needed by gtester2xunit
<didrocks> (it's a build-dep)
<Mirv> didrocks: pyruntest MIR, ok trying to do that still
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, 8.indicators-client ready
<Saviq> dednick, had to do some rebasing and overwriting, but it's good now
<Saviq> now..
<Saviq> reviews! my favourite :D
<dednick> Saviq: :) thanks
<sil2100> Recommends!
<sil2100> didrocks: checking, but I don't think so, doing that (and checking it properly)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, as a recommends, it won't break the iso at least :p
<Mirv> didrocks: interestingly, there's a 'won't fix' MIR for pyruntest from March, should I simply resurrect it perhaps?
<Mirv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyruntest/+bug/1130859
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1130859 in pyruntest (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pyruntest" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<didrocks> Mirv: more are more package are using gtester2xunit, so better to have the test suite now I guess
<didrocks> Mirv: so yeah, resurect with this rationale, please :)
<didrocks> good catch btw!
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thnks
<greyback> oh sweet jebus, s/mouse/touch/ was all I needed in my failing test. Gah!
<Saviq> greyback, ouch, right, dandrader just merged stage drag recently...
<Saviq> I love it when the travel agent comes back with "Wow. This is a great itinerary." after they've sent me some idiotic ones and I spend 5 minutes on the interwebs...
<Saviq> yes, we need you people, of course :/
<greyback> Saviq: that was 4 hours of me going gently nuts. Can we please have a mail sent to the team about things like how DirectionalDragArea doesn't respond to mouse events, so use touch
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, julius-voxforge recommends julius on the other hand - should I also add it to Main?
<sil2100> Since it's in universe
<sil2100> didrocks: julius seems to be safe dependency-wise
<didrocks> sil2100: look at the size of it
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, we should communicate that better, sorry :/
<Saviq> greyback, and then you were using ./run where it worked fine, probably
<Saviq> greyback, because we wanted to make it transparent...
<greyback> Saviq: yep, especially confusing
<Saviq> too transparent...
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑↑
<greyback> only when I added debug statements to DDA did I notice something strange was happening
<Mirv> didrocks: reopened the bug, gave rationale and made a MP to fix a packaging problem as there was an open bug about a such thing
<greyback> Saviq: anyway, refactor-wm-and-test is up for review. I guess mzanetti can look when he gets back, he already did half the review
<Mirv> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/pyruntest/depend_on_pythontesttools/+merge/168052 for your bug
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, I won't be taking over other people's reviews
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect! do you mind pinging mterry (or sent him an email) about it?
 * greyback goes to see if there's anything edible in the kitchen
<cyphermox> Mirv: aye, thanks
<paulliu> Saviq: will we rebase lp:unity/phablet-mods to lp:unity some time? I need some new headers from UnityCore.
<sil2100> didrocks: binary packages weight around 1.4MB, source 1.6MB
<Saviq> paulliu, you shouldn't be looking at lp:unity/phablet-mods at all
<Saviq> paulliu, you are to use lp:unity directly
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good to me if deps and build-deps for it is good as you told
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, we're dropping the people lens for the time being, it needs more design work etc.
<Saviq> paulliu, so once we switch to 100scopes we'll be moving to all the upstreams
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, doing
<Saviq> paulliu, so you should be working on top of lp:~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity already
<mhr3> didrocks, ehm, new unity in S already? cause i just dist-upgraded and unity segfaults on startup
<Saviq> jeez I'm gonna get OCD from compiz crashing all the time...
<Saviq> oh, I won't
<Saviq> ...dist-upgrade, then
<didrocks> mhr3: apt-cache policy unity
<mhr3>   Installed: 7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1
<mhr3>   Candidate: 7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1
<mhr3>   Version table:
<mhr3>  *** 7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1 0
<mhr3>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main amd64 Packages
<mhr3>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<didrocks> mhr3: you are still on the old one apparently
<didrocks> mhr3: maybe there is a break missing with new HUD or something like that
<didrocks> mhr3: or libunity? as it's already in main :p
<greyback> Saviq: have you upstart restarting compiz?
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<mhr3> didrocks, fwiw backtrace just gives the usual abi-mismatch crap
<greyback> Saviq: does it make it tolerable?
<Saviq> greyback, it works nice, only problem is when compiz doesn't actually die
<Saviq> greyback, depends
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, some mismatch and a missing break IMHO. Should we fixed once unity published
<Saviq> greyback, it's fine for hours
<didrocks> mhr3: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Saviq> greyback, and then it crashes 10 times within 10 minutes
<greyback> Saviq: here too
<didrocks> mhr3: it's telling unity is a candidate for replacement
<sil2100> Damn, now even firefox is making problems ;/
<greyback> Saviq: I switch to metacity for those 10 minutes :)
<didrocks> mhr3: so just a question of a publisher run
<greyback> Saviq: I swear the qmltests run faster in metacity
<Saviq> greyback, I wouldn't be surprised
<Saviq> greyback, compiz is slowing things down a lot
<mhr3> didrocks, i see, though kinda sucks that you can still upgrade into a non-working unity
<didrocks> mhr3: a breaks: was missing
<didrocks> apparently
<mhr3> didrocks, where's a test for that? ;P
<didrocks> mhr3: I wonder what upstream is doing! :p
<didrocks> mhr3: seriously, apart from documenting it in the FAQ to add the breaks
<didrocks> I don't really know
<didrocks> it's good we deliver a "stack"
<didrocks> in sync
<didrocks> but the publisher can't force this being a stack while publishing
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/julius/+bug/1188611
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188611 in julius-voxforge (Ubuntu) "[MIR] julius-voxforge julius" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> (and so we need those helpers)
<didrocks> sil2100: mind adding it to the new line?
<didrocks> in the spreadsheet
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: you as well ^
 * Saviq is actually going to try and use git-bzr-ng for daily work :P
<mhr3> didrocks, i'm just installing a mind-worm for you, maybe you'll figure out something at some point
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm seeing that! Right now, I'm already documenting that in the FAQ :p
<greyback> Saviq: cheeky :)
<Saviq> greyback, after having fought with the rebases I'm quite confident it works :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you remember what I need to do to get GTK themes in Qt apps? fresh install here and my Qt apps are ugly ;/
<tsdgeos> hmm, gtkqtstyle, but afaik that's part of the default install
<olli> bregma, ping
<olli> bregma, on #1187500, do you know when we can expect a fix
<Saviq> coming, sorry
 * bregma checks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, start without me please, no mumble
<Saviq> will join asap
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: standup?
<bregma> olli, either (1) a Nux fix that was released to Saucy today fixes it and it could be backported or (2) since the only change that went in to raring was a new intel video driver, someone who knows video drivers will need to take a look
<olli> bregma, if (2) mind pushing that with the mesa maintainers?
 * olli is on intel too
<olli> so far I blamed chromium/ggtalkplugin
<bregma> I have Intel hardware, but not that particular video chip
<didrocks> mhr3: unity published
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> so 4 hours from stack publishing, NEWing, MIRing and so on
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, whoa slipped my mind
<Cimi> so this is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741911/
<Cimi> sometimes data.date seems undefined
<Cimi> without seems, sometimes *is* undefined
<Cimi> like it didn't create the object yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we still need the stacked thing when pushing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can someone remind me the syntax? it disappeared from my shell history :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, --stacked-on=bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/8.0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or /unity/phablet if you have the old thing still
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/UseC++LVWPH if you want to give it a go
<tsdgeos> i'm still missing the showHeader implementation
<tsdgeos> and need to add the tests
<Cimi> guys ^ pls
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you have a self contained example? i.e. something that doesn't need calendar.
<Cimi> no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's against phablet or 8.0?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 8.0
<Cimi> warning printed QWARN  : qmltestrunner::Calendar::test_maximumDate(row 0) file:///home/cimi/Development/indicators-client/system-components/SystemComponents/SettingsComponents/Calendar/Calendar.qml:123: TypeError: Cannot call method 'getFullYear' of undefined
<Cimi> the data.date is undefined
<Cimi> I could fix not creating the object in the _data
<Cimi> and like passing numbers or days/year
<Cimi> but still sucks!
<Saviq> Cimi, the Date is probably destroyed
<Saviq> Cimi, as soon as the function returns
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, works sometimes
<Cimi> Saviq, sometimes not
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, as you said - race
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> garbage collector?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not garbage collected
<Saviq> Cimi, so just add it to a list that's a property of some object
<Saviq> tsdgeos, new dep on the private headers is needed
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> didn't try building it yet
<tsdgeos> with anything other than ./build i mea
<tsdgeos> n
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qtdeclarative5-private-dev and libqt5v8-5-private-dev
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and dude you're not pedantic ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not me
<tsdgeos> it's qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah just saw :D
<tsdgeos> did a few fixes
<Saviq> we'll need -Wno-error=pedantic for the time being
<Saviq> and fix that upstream
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,58274 and https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,58273
<tsdgeos> hmmm where do we errror?
<tsdgeos> in pkg building?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, CMakeLists
<tsdgeos> and why it builds here¿?
<greyback> tsdgeos: uh oh, segv here
<tsdgeos> ah maybe because i'm doing a debug build?
<tsdgeos> greyback: wops :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you give me a bt?
<greyback> tsdgeos: looks like it's not your fault
<tsdgeos> better :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "error: no matching function for call to ‘qBound(double, qreal&, qreal)’ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's on the device
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> haven't built on the device yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on desktop it built fine
<tsdgeos> but yeah it's the damn qreal is double or float depending who you are
<tsdgeos> need to check where the first double comes from
<Saviq> right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's line 528 and 209?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks nice, initially I thought there's some flickering, but it seems it's my display (/eyes)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's why wanted to build on device
<tsdgeos> there may be some flickering
<tsdgeos> i haven't seen it
<tsdgeos> but i'm not very sensible to it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, it's the same on trunk (I think)
<sil2100> !
<Saviq> tsdgeos, question, does a ListView.visible = false unload all its delegates?
<greyback> Saviq: this look familiar to you: WARN  2013-06-07 15:23:15 unity.dash.lens.filesystem FilesystemLenses.cpp:236 Unable to read lens file /home/gerry/dev/phablet/unity_build/build/share/unity/lenses/applications/applications.lens: Error opening file: No such file or directory
<greyback> Saviq: looking in wrong place for lens files
<Saviq> greyback, that's the right place
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in the ListViewWithPageHeader ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, just generally
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't tell without checking tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know we can make it so in LVWPH
<Saviq> we'll have to see
<greyback> well I'm still segv, but with a lens complaint http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5742044/
<bregma> whoopie, Unity on start with today's Saucy upgrade, looks like an ABI break
<Saviq> greyback, you sure you're linking to the custom unity?
<Saviq> greyback, rm -R builddir
<Saviq> well, yeah it looks that way
<Saviq> greyback, but anyway, don't you have the apps lens installed? did you upgrade to smart scopes?
<Saviq> greyback, if that's so, drop the .lens link from there
<Saviq> greyback, leave just the mock ones (but the mocks will stop working with smart scopes, too)
<greyback> Saviq: well  I've nothing in /usr/share/unity/lenses/applications
<greyback> I did an update a few hours ago, maybe smart scopes landed?
<Saviq> greyback, yes they did
<Saviq> greyback, didn't you see didrocks and mhr3 and sil2100 going \o/
<greyback> Saviq: still getting crash however
<greyback> true :)
<greyback> I gotta run for an hour or so
<greyback> will dig when back
<Saviq> greyback, try lp:~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity then :)
<mhr3> greyback, reinstall unity-common
<mhr3> but otherwise yea, 100scopes in, might be related :)
<mhr3> actually, yea, you seem to have new unity-common, and old unity-core doesn't like that
<om26er> Trevinho, andyrock Could we have someone look into this issue please? bug 1158161
<ubot5> bug 1158161 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression] Unmaximized windows can't be closed, minimized, moved" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158161
<om26er> we thought it was fixed at one stage but seems it was not as people have still been seeing this issue
<sil2100> \o/
<andyrock> om26er, not today (eod in few minutes)
<om26er> andyrock, monday then ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re --stacked-on, it seems that having a separate project (or being the focus of development, of course) is the only way to get rid of that...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, separate project has some more advantages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so didrocks wants us to discuss going for that next week
<tsdgeos> i see
<Cimi> I cannot run make alltests because the quick creation/deletion of bamf windows makes unity segfaults, cool.
<Cimi> so I am having hard times reproducing the race
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah same here, that's why i stopped using unity :D
<tsdgeos> too many fast windows kills it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, do we MP to unity/8.0 ?
<nic-doffay> or phablet?
<tsdgeos> 8.0
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ta
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what the " clipListView: !previewLoader.onScreen" in DashVideos.qml is supposed to do?
<nic-doffay> Review up for grabs for anyone who's familiar with the shell: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/orientation/+merge/168100
<tedg> pete-woods, It seems like "CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR" is getting resolved to "share/" in HUD.  Do you know why it wouldn't be "/usr/share" ?  Do we need to add a prefix?
<tedg> pete-woods, Basically if you call hud-gtk in the current package it can't find its .ui file.
<pete-woods> tedg: something I've not quite worked out about cmake is that it refers to the make style directories in a relative manner
<pete-woods> seems like when you do file "confifguration / substituion you must have to get the absolute version or something like that
<tedg> pete-woods, In automake it's a different macro.  abs_ on the front.
<jbicha> why does my dash home not look like http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/lenses.jpg
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~cimi/indicators-client/system-components
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you run make alltest
<Cimi> s
<Cimi> and tell me if they pass?
<Cimi> sorry pushing now...
<Cimi> pushed rev 30
<tsdgeos> let me reboot, something broke in here and can't branch
<lgdx> hi
<lgdx> can someone help me to drawray from player to touched position?
<Saviq> lgdx, this channel is about Unity the desktop environment in ubuntu
<Saviq> lgdx, I think you want a different Unity
<lgdx> oh
<lgdx> hahahah
<lgdx> sorry
<lgdx> :)
<Saviq> lgdx, no problem :)
<lgdx> byez!!
<lgdx> ;)
<Saviq> jbicha, it's probably not in the repos yet
<Saviq> jbicha, should be in saucy-proposed, though
<Saviq> or at least coming to
<jbicha> Saviq: the new Unity is in Saucy; it's just missing that feature
<mterry> pete-woods1, heyo.  So your Infographic API work, are you also working to get it integrated into lightdm?
<Saviq> jbicha, well, not in mine saucy :/, sorry, can't help
 * bregma does a little happy dance of joy over 100 scopes running on saucy
<pete-woods1> mterry: that's what I've been told to do, yes
<pete-woods1> mterry: first I'm implementing a library with all the functionality in, though
<pete-woods1> mterry: then we'll expose it through lightdm
<mterry> pete-woods1, OK, cool.  I just realized that such integration is now a pre-req to splitting the greeter process out
<mterry> (just because we can't build against current lightdm headers without infographic support)
<pete-woods1> mterry: that is a good point, I should be able to make good progress on this thing now that I'm freed up from the Action API work
<davidcalle> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> davidcalle: pong!
<davidcalle> sil2100, regarding the big needs-packaging bug for 100scopes, what should we do with it?
<sil2100> davidcalle: nothing :) It's approved currently
<sil2100> davidcalle: ah, needs-packaging
<sil2100> davidcalle: that one we can hm, invalidate I guess? For now let's leave it as it is
<sil2100> davidcalle: as we didn't really need that for scopes
<davidcalle> sil2100, ok :)
<seb128> bregma, hey, there?
<bregma> seb128, yo?
<seb128> bregma, hey
<seb128> bregma, sooo, the new libgrip that landed in saucy today makes eog segfault on start for me :/
<bregma> mmm
<bregma> I'll look
<seb128> bregma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742492/
<bregma> seb128, I can repro that, did you open a bug?
<seb128> bregma, not yet, doing that
<bregma> thanks
<seb128> bregma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgrip/+bug/1188693
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188693 in libgrip (Ubuntu) "new libgrip makes eog segfault on start in saucy" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> bregma, it also "breaks" the background color of evince, not sure if that's the same issue
<seb128> bregma, e.g if you run "evince" without opening a document
<seb128> it's supposed to be standard gtk grey and it's not with the new libgrip0
<bregma> I doubt it, but it can't be ruled out
<seb128> k, that's a minor issue since rendering of pdfs work
<seb128> I will open a bug if that's still there once the segfault is fixed
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bregma, so, it's getting late on friday and I would prefer to not let eog broken during the w.e ... do you think you will have a patch soon or should we consider reverting a commit or building eog without libgrip as a workaround?
<bregma> seb128, it always takes me a while to dig in to this old code, but i can always upload a new package in a few hours if that doesn;t break all that fancy autolanding stuff
<seb128> bregma, don't worry about the autolanding much, if you upload you should just make sure your diff get commited to the vcs as well
<seb128> bregma, including debian changelog
<seb128> bregma, you are sure you will fix it today one way or another?
<bregma> I can't be sure until I find the cause
<seb128> bregma, I will build eog without libgrip, so we have no hurry to fix it today
<seb128> ok?
<bregma> sure, given libgrip has been broken for 6 months, few will notice
<seb128> k
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-08
<ankitkv> any compiz devs here?
<ankitkv> smspillaz: around?
<ankitkv> racarr?
<ankitkv> iXce`: I have a depth sensor, and after applying transformations to input points, I get an (x,y) pair of points. like the move plugin that moves windows using the mouse's position, I want to move windows with the input I just recieved.. using window->move(dx, dy, true/false) is very slow and stutters. can you suggest a proper way to do this?
<ankitkv> any other devs?
<jbicha_> hey how about bumping Unity's version number? it's a bit confusing that Raring and Saucy both provide Unity 7 but the Dash is rather different
<jbicha_> maybe Unity 7.1?
<bregma> jbicha_, Saucy will be using Unity 7.1 but the autolanding mechanism dumps preprelease binaries into Ubuntu
<bregma> we'll probably release Unity 7.1 real soon, now that the magic 100 scopes has landed
<jbicha_> oh there's more? neat :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-09
<smspillaz> 1
<smspillaz> :(
<touil76> Hello everyone in this unity channel. I have an issue with unity: I'm using Idle, the common Python editor. ,
<touil76> But when I launch it, the icons that the unity launcher shows is a question mark. I can't get the launcher to show a python icon. Any ideas ?
<mzaza> Hello, I just finished learning C++ and I was looking to contribute to a C++ project to master the language and extend my skills. Any recommendation for small scale project someone with almost no experience could start working on?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-02
<Cimi> morning guys
<Saviq> o/
<Cimi> Saviq, how is your stupidly spicy *ehm*?
<Saviq> Cimi, all gone ;P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do you have a way to print out generated code of card creator when using make trycard?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you need to add a console.log somewhere in the  .js file
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> tell me if you can't find where
<Cimi> who saw joshua's pic on hr.canonical.com? :D
<Cimi> he changed a lot over the weekend :D
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> oh, I got stripped of 5 days off :|
<tsdgeos> so you guys can log in?
<tsdgeos> i can't :/
<mzanetti> o/
<mzanetti> good morning
<tsdgeos> morning
<mzanetti> Saviq: how's your back?
<mzanetti> mine was really bad yesterday
<mzanetti> getting better today, still feeling it tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, back is fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, got blisters on my shoulder, though... sunscreen fail
<mzanetti> oh really
<mzanetti> ouch
<Saviq> yesterday night was interesting
<mzanetti> I guess so
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: how's the departments thing going? need anything from my side?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, nope, think your side is fine, there were some requirements from mike - no departments during searches, so i'm changing stuff
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: just tell me if you need me for anything
<mardy> dednick: hi! Do you have a PPA with all the trusted session goodness?
<dednick> mardy: it was here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001
<dednick> mardy: not 100% sure if it still is. seems to be powerd there as well, which is a bit odd
<Saviq> jibel, hey, I just checked the background setting and it worked fine here...
<jibel> Saviq, with build 60?
<Saviq> jibel, yes
<jibel> Saviq, hm, I'll wipe the device and try again
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7571941/
<dednick> Saviq: are you able check on the status of silo1? is was for trust sessions i think, but powerd is there for some reason.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, before returning in createCardComponent - very handy
<Saviq> dednick, I think it also has AlbertA's power management changes
<Saviq> dednick, you should be able to read https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=1
<Saviq> dednick, and here's an overview http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<dednick> Saviq: thanks!
<dednick> mardy: sorry, that wasn't correct then
<dednick> Saviq: hm. somebody stole my silo. Can we make a separate ppa for trust sessions, or is it a major pain in the arse?
<Saviq> dednick, it is
<Saviq> dednick, we'd have to ask for it to be switched to non-virt, and increased its score to be usable at all
 * Saviq wonders if we could be guinea pigs on the airline for this
<dednick> mardy: let me see if i can build you some packages. for device testing?
<jibel> Saviq, I completely reflashed my device and reproduced bug 1325505 . Are you sure you're on build 60?
<ubot5> bug 1325505 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression][#60] cannot change greeter's background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325505
<Saviq> jibel, yeah, I just discovered a few mins ago that I was, indeed, not :|
<Saviq> jibel, sorry for having you run after this...
<jibel> Saviq, ah ok :)
<jibel> Saviq, np
<Saviq> jibel, just flashing now, will confirm once done
<mardy> dednick: thanks, that would help a lot (yes, it's for the device)
<dednick> mardy: might take some time! :)
<Saviq> dednick, let me know which MPs, I'll try and cross-build stuff
<mhr3_> Saviq, how do you x-build unity when there's the uitk issue?
<Saviq> mhr3_, I have a local repo into which I put natively-built UITK
<Saviq> jibel, huh, it works for me still...
<mhr3_> i did not understand half of that sentence :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, I've a local archive
<Saviq> mhr3_, that sbuild picks up
<Saviq> mhr3_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Local_packages
<mhr3_> you just put .debs in there?
<Saviq> mhr3_, on that note https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<Saviq> mhr3_, yes
<mhr3_> oh, so it should just work now
<mhr3_> yey?!
<Saviq> mhr3_, yup
<jibel> Saviq, ack, I'll check if someone else can confirm
<jibel> or not
<dednick> Saviq: https://pastebin.canonical.com/110959/
<dednick> Saviq: might be easier to get the package created by CI for the mir one.
<Saviq> dednick, conflict in u-s-c
<dednick> Saviq: great. not usc is ahead of usc/devel ?
<dednick> s/not/now
<Saviq> dednick, it should be renamed to "mirdevel"
<Saviq> dednick, it's only in place to follow mir dev
<Saviq> dednick, so yeah, it needs manual merges from trunk from time to time
 * Saviq does
<Saviq> dednick, if your branch depends on it, it should target devel, though, not trunk directly?
<Saviq> dednick, pushed, you need to resolve anyway
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, it should target devel rather.
<Saviq> dednick, we know it's not great, we kind-of got infected by mir devel on this
<Saviq> xnox, could you have a look at platform-api for x-building? it seems to have some weird dep resolving issue
<dednick> Saviq: hm. usc seems a bit out of date for mir/devel. not sure I'm qualified to update it. I'll check it out and maybe pass on to mir team for a pre-requisite branch.
<Saviq> dednick, mhm
 * Saviq just managed to loop byobu :D
<dednick> it's all a bit cross buggered
<Saviq> mzanetti, fwiw, it'd be better if you verified locally before pushing it to the PPA
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, doing that currently
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok great
<Saviq> I'll shut up now
<Saviq> dednick, greyback, what's the order in which one should build mir and papi?
<greyback> Saviq: mir first, then papi
<Saviq> greyback, but then I end up with libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1:armhf : Depends: libmirserver19:armhf
<Saviq> greyback, when mir bumped to libmirserver20
 * Saviq smells a circular dep
 * mzanetti is really struggling with getting Shell.qml merged between QtComp and trunk
<mzanetti> seems dandrader removed a lot of stuff which I think would still be required
<greyback> mzanetti: such as?
 * greyback having bad wifi day
<mzanetti> first use demo for instance
<mzanetti> hiding indicators in certain circumstances
<greyback> hmm, no idea why he's done that
<greyback> I say put it back
<mzanetti> yeah... still the whole file is a single conflict basically
<greyback> sadly yeah
<Saviq> greyback, so yeah, it looks like it's "papi, mir, papi" to make it all play together...
<greyback> Saviq: that sonud very wrong. Mir has no dependence on papi
<mzanetti> Saviq: for some reason we seem to pull in qt 4 now. do you know why?
<Saviq> greyback, no, but unity-mir does, and papi builds against mir
<Saviq> greyback, so I ended up with unity-mir pulling papi, papi pulling mirserver19, when mirserver20 was built against the new papi
<Saviq> so it tried to have both mirserver19 and 20, which is obviously not good
<Saviq> dednick, are you doing anything with u-s-c then?
<dednick> Saviq: was just at lunch, so will get sorted now. But for mardy i think cross build without merging is needed.
<Saviq> dednick, just of your branch? that might not work with the split greeter landed...
<Saviq> let's see
<dednick> Saviq: hmm. maybe i should just build packages on my device
<Saviq> dednick, I don't mean x-build won't work
<Saviq> dednick, rather that if there's things that u-s-c in trunk has, but your branch doesn't
<Saviq> dednick, that will be tricky
<dednick> Saviq: right. well let me just check out what's missing then
<Saviq> dednick, if you just merge devel in your branch, shouldn't that be good enough?
<dednick> Saviq: there are changes in mir/devel for the scene, which usc overrides
<dednick> devel is not up to date apparently
<Saviq> dednick, you mean mir/devel? ouch
<dednick> Saviq: sorry, i mean, there something NEW that is being overrided in usc/trunk is not in usc/devel, but there have been changes to that interface in mir/devel
<dednick> Saviq: so need to merge usc/trunk -> usc/devel first.
<Saviq> dednick, I did that this morning
<Saviq> dednick, it was a clean merge, and it only conflicts in two small instances with your stuff
<Saviq> dednick, so should be good I think
<dednick> Saviq: hm. let me try again
<Cimi> ouch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1325580
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325580 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "after split greeter landing unity8 and the greeter consume a lot more memory" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dednick, heads up, kgunn's renaming the (mir)devel branches
<kgunn> dednick: are you in the middle of something...
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> i can wait till my afternoon
<kgunn> when its quiet
<dednick> kgunn: nope. should be ok
<tsdgeos> guys
<tsdgeos> does make xvfbtestLazyImage succeed for you?
<tsdgeos> or is it a 5.3 brokenness thing?
<dednick> Saviq: ok, so now usc/devel is now out of date from mir/devel. :( I'll see if i can re-jig it.
<kgunn> dednick: i'll mess with it after my lunch....as not to disturb
<dednick> kgunn: thanks
<Saviq> dednick, yay for devel branches :|
<kgunn> hater
<tsdgeos> same for xvfbtestShell
<kgunn> :)
<dednick> this overriding of mir interfaces in usc is kind of mad. should export some decorators from mir or something...
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: ok have unity8 running without greeter now. I think we need to add rotation/locked landscape to the greeter stuff still
<Cimi> i hate the cardcreator code
<Cimi> I understand is fast, but is a puzzle
<Cimi> we must come up with a smarter solution - ideas welcome
<greyback> mzanetti: probably yeah. Though now there's a process divide between unity8 & greeter, we will eventually need a channel to communicate orientation state between them
<Saviq> Cimi, right back at you
<Cimi> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> Cimi, "ideas welcome"
<Cimi> Saviq, yes I am thinking too
<Saviq> Cimi, bear in mind you're not the first one
<mzanetti> greyback: yep. but for MAE I guess we'll just fix it to landscape too
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, that'll do
<Cimi> Saviq, I know I was chatting with mzanetti last week about cards
<Cimi> and alber
<mhr3> clearly it's time to write a dynamic generator for the dynamic generator
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos is renaming some tests (tst_Phone.qml, tst_Tablet.qml). your opinion?
<mzanetti> tst_GreeterPhone.qml etc ok?
 * Cimi the next fly stopping on my legs I will kill the first person next to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, I asked him to
<mzanetti> or rather tst_GreeterSmall.qml, tst_GreeterWithLoginList.qml etc?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah well, the names... the difference is really single vs. multiuser
<mzanetti> yeah, the fact he's doing it is fine... but we shouldn't have "Phone" "Tablet" etc as per your speech
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really tbh
<Saviq> well, right, it's not
<Saviq> wide vs. narrow?
<mzanetti> I think also the phione one has multiuser if LightDM says so
<mzanetti> sounds good to me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<dednick> this overriding of mir interfaces in usc is kind of mad. should export some decorators from mir or something...
<mzanetti> Wide, Narrow etc it is
<dednick> damnit
<Saviq> so portrait vs. landscape is the real difference
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> so wide/narrow or portrait/landscape?
<Saviq> ;)
 * mzanetti is fine with any of those
<Saviq> they should get merged is what I'd be fine with ;)
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> dednick, you're repeating yourself
<mzanetti> fair point
<dednick> Saviq: i'm just that upset :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually the reason they're split into 2 files is just that the narrow one doesn't need most of it...
<mzanetti> Saviq: so we're saving memory by loading a smaller subset
<mzanetti> seems legit to me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "It's a trap!"
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I know, but what will you do with a multi-user phone? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean that that distinction is wrong
<mzanetti> we still load the one with the loginlist
<mzanetti> I guess its really singleuser vs multiuser
<Saviq> yeah, even if multiuser is used in singleuser scenarios
<Saviq> mzanetti, on the "saving memory" side with the split greeter... you saw the bug ;)
<mzanetti> I did
<mzanetti> that's quite *ouch*
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> I just noticed something that might be related, just rebooted to check
<Saviq> s/rebooted/reflashed/
<mzanetti> so... what should albert do with those names?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, SingleGreeter vs. MultiGreeter?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok for me
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> /food
<Saviq> jeez it's 4pm already
<mzanetti> yeah... crazy
 * Saviq is 8h in today...
<Saviq> already
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you just directly start working after leaving the plane or what?
<dednick> Saviq: i have no idea how usc got so out of date. It's like something has been overwritten
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just couldn't sleep much... guess why ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, started at 8
<Saviq> dednick, is trunk in the same state?
 * mzanetti pities Saviq
<Saviq> dednick, or maybe it's basically that devel didn't get updated after the last mir release?/
<Saviq> -/
 * mzanetti slept like a baby... and could do for another 10 hours I guess
<dednick> Saviq: well trunk is find against mir trunk, so it's probably ok
<dednick> but devel hasn't been changed in over a month, but i've been building against trust sessions.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, so I'm thinking usc just never got the love
<dednick> which are on mir/devel
<dednick> :/
<Saviq> yay for devel branches, again
<dednick> unless maybe my dodgey build script has a bug in it :)
<mzanetti> greyback: heads up, gonna push a merge with trunk to unity8/mirCompositor soon
<greyback> mzanetti: go for it, was keeping well away
<Saviq> mzanetti, on Saturday I just put the hotel balm on ice and used it ~ every hour, which was how often I woke up ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, fun times ;) last night was much easier already
<mzanetti> Saviq: you should have taken ours... its some special after sun stuff
<mzanetti> but I guess at this stage it wouldn't have done miracles any more either
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, helped anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, found a pharmacy in the morning and got an after-sun gel thingy
<mzanetti> its kinda weird.. you looked ok all day long
<mzanetti> and from one minute to the other you were turning red
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> I just need to spend more time outside ;)
<Saviq> with more sunscreen!
<larsu> Saviq: aloe!
<mzanetti> when I do stuff like this I always put sunscreen on before breakfast already, to make sure it enters the skin properly by the time I reach the sun
<Saviq> mzanetti, I got some from greyback when I left the room
<mzanetti> so greyback's sun screen sucks :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that was fine, I think I didn't do enough to update it during the day ;)
<mzanetti> probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, and looking at him you can't see how that's possible, right!
<greyback> it has succeeded in protecting my irish skin from getting burned many times,  so I suspect E_USER here
<dednick> probably 10 years out of date
<dednick> no sun in ireland
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> PEBTAS
 * greyback has no stinging reply at hand.... 
<Saviq> but I can only imagine what the sun does to you in Malta... in July
<mzanetti> better stay away from there at that time
<mhr3> it's fine ;)
<dednick> good think it's june
<mzanetti> dednick: can you please send me a mail with all the branches you need in that ppa?
<dednick> mzanetti: so not too sure about the ppa at the moment. i've got to get everything up to date first. usc isn't at mir/devel, and neither is qtmir.
<mzanetti> dednick: ok, no worries. Just send the mail when you're ready and I'll get going then
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks. will do
<mzanetti> going to the grocer's shop now. bbiab
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I get the vertical center of the first line of text of a two lines label?
<Cimi> Saviq, trying to align the emblem, easy with 1 line, but with two... boh
<Saviq> Cimi, you probably want to align with baseline
<Cimi> Saviq, baseline for two lines is the first?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, so emblem... anchors.baseline = ?
<Saviq> Cimi, title.baseline
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> trying
<Saviq> Cimi, FWIW it looks like it's not documented
<Cimi> Saviq, that's why I asked you
<Cimi> Saviq, I googled, no info, so Saviqoogle
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it looks like http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-item.html#baselineOffset-prop is the doc for baseline (there's no point in having baselineOffset there)
<Saviq> Cimi, it's just at the wrong prop
<Saviq> otoh Item.{top,bottom,left,right,{horizontal,vertical}Center} aren't documented either
<Saviq> at least not as properties of Item, that is
 * tsdgeos goes back to 5.2
<tsdgeos> don't want to fight what may or may not be a 5.3 bug :/
<mhall119> Saviq: ping
<mhall119> bregma: ping
<bregma> mhall119, pong?
<mhall119> bregma: hey, I asked on G+ what sessions people wanted for Ubuntu Online Summit and I got two suggestions:
<mhall119> 1) Progress report on convergence (Unity 8 desktop)
<mhall119> 2) Maximizing productivity using Unity
<mhall119> are either of those something you could give a presentation on with a Q&A after?
<mhall119> Saviq: ^^ you were going to get the same question :)
<mhall119> Maybe Trevinho can done one about using Unity 7
<bregma> mhall119, I can probably do a progress report on desktop convergence (although it would be failrly short at this point), I think Marco Trevisan would be better for talking about improving your productivity
<bregma> if he's willing
<mhall119> bregma: sounds good, can I go ahead and create a session for you on summit?
<bregma> mhall119, OK, go ahead
<mhall119> bregma: please register for UOS so I can set you as the presenter: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/registration/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-03
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: you can forget about qt5-beta2 PPA now (updated instructions on its front page), the landing PPA is now usable thanks to maliit-keyboard fix. the landing PPA only contains those rebuilds that were pointed out by the qtbase/declarative-abi-5-2-1 dependencies, so for example no unity-api, unity-scopes-api etc.. and stuff still seems to work
<Saviq> Mirv, oh cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> ah you did ping him
<Mirv> yes :)
 * Saviq 's eyes not fully woken up yet
<tsdgeos> i'm back to 5.2 for now
<Mirv> anyhow, that's a benefit from doing the correct packaging with symbols and all
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, we're pulling split greeter out, so don't even bother
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, next cycle we should have PPA to use between before 15.04 arrives in beta
<Cimi> Saviq, last upgrade broke unity again, I had to install openbox and other crap
<Saviq> Cimi, works for me ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, you want to upset me?
<Cimi> I hope you understand the reason...
<Saviq> Cimi, no, I just don't know what's special about you :)
<Cimi> Saviq, it doesn't work for you as well first of all, last week we had the issue with the init
<Saviq> Cimi, which was !unity at all
<Cimi> Saviq, we can't waste time in things that break and are supposed to break
<Saviq> Cimi, and I mean it works for me *now*
<Cimi> Saviq, but is about using a development version before an alpha release
<Mirv> hmm, I haven't had any problems with utopic aside from early DNS resolving issue
<Cimi> Mirv, yesterday upgrade broke for me
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, been pretty stable for me, too
<Saviq> Mirv, got kicked by the sysv init issue, but that got sorted half an hour later, so...
<Mirv> right, it still works fine here after latest upgrades
<Cimi> I hope will break for you guys then :)
<Cimi> is broke for me and dednick
<Cimi> broken
<Mirv> the good thing about something breaking is that you get to find out who managed to break our daily QA rolling release magic which is usually quite adept! :)
<Cimi> Mirv, 95% of the time is unity or X11
<seb128> what issue do you have with utopic's unity?
<seb128> we didn't have an unity update since 05-13
<Cimi> seb128, well that upgrade was probably broken
<seb128> in which way?
<Cimi> seb128, marco told me something was broken in ABI
<Cimi> seb128, on my system, unity crashes when I resume from suspend
<Cimi> seb128, from bamf
<seb128> weird
<Cimi> seb128, then only way to run unity again is restart the whole system
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ can you give details?
<Cimi> seb128, it runs only once
<Cimi> seb128, he's on holiday
<Cimi> but today issue is unrelated
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> well I was asking about today's issue
<Cimi> btw I'm not pretending it to be stable now, we're not even in alpha!
<Cimi> my point was to use 14.04 as daily driver
<Cimi> or 14.10 next cycle
<Cimi> until we have alpha/beta of 14.10+1
<Cimi> every 6 months is the same story
<seb128> we don't do alpha/beta anymore for Ubuntu
<seb128> no, it's not
<seb128> we get less and less issues over the cycles
<seb128> trusty was rock stable all cycle
<Cimi> seb128, ok is much better than 3 years ago
<Cimi> this is true
<Cimi> but then a issue with the archive
<Cimi> a driver
<Cimi> a broken package
<Cimi> boom
<Cimi> for example, now in 14.10 I cannot install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Cimi> lubuntu-desktop is not installable
<seb128> those should never happen with britney
<seb128> what error do you get if you try to install gtk2-engines-pixbuf?
<Cimi> whho is britney?
<Cimi> only britney I know is spears but I doubt :D
<seb128> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-October/036043.html
<seb128> ""britney" (the software that
<seb128> handles migration from Debian unstable to testing) will copy them to
<seb128> raring when they've been built everywhere and do not reduce the count of
<seb128> installable packages in the archive."
<seb128> like things don't migrate to the distro if they are not installable
<seb128> or if their tests fail
<Cimi> cool
<seb128> or if they create issues for their depends
<seb128> see e.g http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> so what you describe shouldn't happen
<seb128> either there is a screwup that we should fix
<seb128> or you are using a ppa or something which created the issue for you
<Cimi> seb128,  gtk2-engines-pixbuf : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.23-0ubuntu1) but 2.24.23-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<seb128> seems like you had trusty-updates enabled as a source and you commented it out?
<Cimi> btw now back with unity
<Cimi> was broken last night
<Cimi> sooo much better than other wm :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: any ETA on when split greeter will be undone?
<Saviq> mzanetti, discussing what's happening now, there's some hope for a resurrection
<mzanetti> good thing I just pushed the revert :D
<mzanetti> next merge will be easier :D
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7579415/ :/
<Saviq> mhr3, huh?
 * Saviq tries in a clean chroot
<mhr3_> Saviq, lost internet... just me?
<Saviq> mhr3_, no, not just you :|
<Saviq> wth
<mhr3_> "good"
<Saviq> mhr3_, wth
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/1025#debian/control
<mhr3_> what the
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh ffs
<mhr3_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/debian/control#L53
<mhr3_> ^^
<Saviq> HOW
<mhr3_> fixed in one place, not in the other
<Saviq> mhr3_, what's "the other" place?
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's a diff between trunk and distro
<mhr3_> Saviq, the diff you pasted is line 11 in that file
<mhr3_> 53 is still wrong
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah this fucker
<Saviq> aaargh
<Saviq> qtgraph didn't match it, 'cause it's qml-graph and qt5graph now
<mhr3_> Saviq, mikenagle, thostr_, are we doing the weekly today?
<mikenagle> good question. I think thostr_ is out. Can we delay 15mins?
<thostr_> mikenagle: is the delay still valid?
<Saviq> mhr3__, look, look! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/swipe_down_close/+merge/221860
<Saviq> wonder if we should get rid of the category override already
<Saviq> mhr3_, is that you?
<Saviq> look, look! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/swipe_down_close/+merge/221860
<Saviq>  wonder if we should get rid of the category override already
<Saviq> mhr3_, ↑
<mhr3_> Saviq, mind opening a bug about it? i'd rather leave it there for a bit and remove once it hasn't been used anywhere
<mhr3_> or maybe even leave it there
<mhr3_> no strong opinions
<Saviq> mhr3_, kk
<Saviq> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/greeter-shots/
<Saviq> two weird states I got into :|
<mterry> Saviq, how did you see a transparent dialer....
<Saviq> mterry, you tell me
<mterry> Saviq, that's all session-side right?
<Saviq> mterry, it's some old surface from the session
<Saviq> mterry, but greeter displays it afaict
<Saviq> mterry, since it animates as I swipe away
<mterry> Saviq, you're just seeing the actual session Mir is drawing underneath
<Saviq> mterry, no, the actual session is the dash
<Saviq> mterry, in between greeter and dash there's a ghost dialer (see it's not even running at that point)
<mterry> Saviq, well, greeter doesn't show running apps
<Saviq> mterry, that's why I'm saying it's a ghost of the whole session, but its opacity animates as I unlock
<mterry> Saviq, and really, all greeter does is show full alpha-transparent through to the Mir session underneath
<mterry> Saviq, opacity is greeter-side filter on the Mir session underneath
<mterry> Saviq, but it's just a black rectangle we control opacity of
<mterry> Saviq, not a snapshot of a session
<Saviq> mterry, I understand what you're saying to me, It's just not what I'm seeing
 * Saviq does a video
<mterry> oh!  it's reliable?  Even better
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, it happened twice to me, and is persistent
<mterry> Man...  This is why I had three calls for testing
<Saviq> mterry, no steps to repro yet, but it does seem to happen
<Saviq> mterry, on the dual-snap in greeter, I think there was a bug logged on this, but can't find
<mterry> Saviq, bug 1325702
<ubot5> bug 1325702 in Unity 8 "queued snap decisions shown on greeter when they shouldn't" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325702
<Saviq> yeah that
<Saviq> those were calls I rejected/hung up in the user session
<Saviq> and they showed up in greeter after that
<mterry> Saviq, seems odd -- I'm assuming telephony-service in greeter is not aware of call state
<mterry> Saviq, but it should be from ofono
<mterry> more multi-user lack of awareness.  t-s probably assumes it is doing all ofono interactions
<Saviq> mterry, not easily reproducible for me, though
<mterry> We already fixed a bug related to that in lead up to landing..
<Saviq> brb
<xnox> jamesh: are you still about? I wanted to ask you where cgo based unity-scope-go bindings live
<xnox> jamesh: $ apt-cache search golang | grep unity didn't find it
<seb128> Saviq, mterry, bregma: unity8-desktop-mir doesn't start anymore un utopic for me, with the split greeter landing :/
<mterry> seb128, curious - the unity8 session acts differently?
<bregma> seb128, hmm, it did in previous incarnations of the split greeter, I'll be looking at it today
<seb128> mterry, I get a blank screen with the Mir cursor and unity8 never shows (similar to what I had/mentioned to you when testing the ppa last week)
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<bregma> probably additional assumptions have crept in since I last tested
<seb128> bregma, btw, plan to land Laney's changes to the unity8-mir-session? the liveCD is stucked on a password prompt until that happens
<bregma> seb128, yes, but ci-train has been awfully busy lately
<Saviq> mterry, HUH!
<Saviq> lightdm   7981  7.9  3.7 219032 69908 ?        Ssl  14:31   1:29 dialer-app
<seb128> well, step 1, being queued ;-)
<Saviq> mterry, dialer app running in lightdm?
<mterry> Saviq, ok, I need more instructions for "greeter not hiding when accepting call" -- I just tried (with phonesim granted) and it worked.  Do I get my phone in a state first?
<mterry> Saviq, it could in theory, but I'd be curious how it would be started
<Saviq> mterry, no instructions... r62 + silo 20
<mterry> Saviq, ah... I don't have the silo yet.  Let me try with that
<Saviq> mterry, it might be that the dbus shenanigans caused it
<Saviq> mterry, and that the session broadcast loops back to the greeter or something
<mterry> Saviq, oh!  And that would explain a dialer in greeter
<Saviq> mterry, exactly
<mterry> Saviq, if you have bad dbus session, you will get actual url-dispatcher instead of greeter acting as url-dispatcher
<mterry> Saviq, so we won't hide when receiving the event, and we'd launch dialer in greeter
<Saviq> mterry, well, there's a url-dispatcher running in the greeter
<Saviq> mterry, should it ever?
<mterry> Saviq, no
<mterry> Saviq, we own that dbus name
<mterry> in greeter mode
<Saviq> lightdm   6693  0.0  0.1  50284  2676 ?        Ssl  14:30   0:00 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/url-dispatcher/url-dispatcher
<Saviq> looks like we've a race again
<mterry> Saviq, dbus nonsense.  So let me see the branches you guys set up to fix dbus.  I'm still a little vague on problem and solution
<Saviq> mterry, folks are also reporting alarms not working proper under split, did that get handled at all?
<mterry> Saviq, alarms never worked well for me before but more seriously, the indicator doesn't show the alarms, but shouldn't affect them going off (that's all session-side which is running and can play audio)
<mterry> Saviq, meaning we have a known regression in greeter for display of alarms
<mterry> Saviq, but functionality should be fine
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, they go off, but only in session, and there's problems interacting with the device at all apparently
 * Saviq tries
<mterry> Saviq, I'm guessing the notification doesn't go off because the session isn't telling the greeter -- but should be able to interact with device.  That sounds more serious than alarms
<mhr3_> xnox, ping?
<mhr3_> xnox, having some weird issue with cross building and pkg-config, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580261/
<xnox> mhr3_: can you paste full log? or is it full?
<mhr3_> xnox, it's the interesting bit
<xnox> mhr3_: not to me.
<mhr3_> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580274/
<Saviq> mhr3_, fwiw -d is distro, -c is chroot
<mhr3_> -d works, -c complains that distro isn't specified :P
<mterry> Saviq, I don't get any of the changes in fix-split-dbus.  We guard starting upstart with [ -n "$INIT_PID" ] I thought -- and that entire script is running under dbus-launch -- or did we remove dbus-launch?
<Saviq> huh, interesting
<Saviq> mterry, now we did, dbus-x11 is dropped
<Saviq> mterry, but in the original state, when dbus-x11 was still there
<mterry> Saviq, ugh...  Not thrilled -- if we have a bug with that being installed, then we're still breaking desktop which will have it installed
<Saviq> mterry, we were getting multiple dbus daemons in both sessions
<mterry> Saviq, do we know why the Xsession scripts were being run?
<Saviq> mterry, not thrilling at all
<mterry> That seemed like the real bug
<Saviq> mterry, isn't it because we are starting a lightdm session?
<Saviq> mterry, in any case, this was firefighting
<Saviq> mterry, you tell us what the real solution should be
 * kgunn grabs coffee and listens
<mterry> Saviq, I'm going to have to re-read code, but I didn't think those scripts were run for every session -- only by startx or similar
 * mhr3_ switches wifi
<mterry> Saviq, wait, we got a second dbus session in user session too!?  Fascinating
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
 * mterry purges silo 020 to play with this
<Saviq> mterry, just grab image 60, you'll see
<mterry> That should have blown so many things up
<mterry> And did.  :)  But I'm curious why I wasn't seeing it earlier
<Saviq> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7572218/
<mterry> Saviq, cool.  Yar I believe they are running, just not sure why
<Saviq> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/greeter-shots/MAH01083.MP4 ;)
<mterry> Saviq, that's only after accepting a call in that boot, right?
<mterry> Saviq, that would make sense with 2 dbuses
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<Saviq> mterry, no, just one dbus here
<Saviq> mterry, but url-dispatcher took over
<mterry> Saviq, son of a -- then it might be racy with how the dbus is started
<Saviq> mterry, exactly
<Saviq> mterry, it's probably "on dbus started"
<mterry> Saviq, url-dispatcher should only be invoked after unity8 already comes online
<Saviq> mterry, and well... we were not starting the dbus job before probably
<mterry> Saviq, right -- we should 100% not be calling 'start dbus' -- do it manually if we have to but not via upstart
<Saviq> now we are, forcing it in the wrapper
<Saviq> mterry, agreed
<mterry> We were doing it manually via dbus-launch which I would still like to keep -- and just fix this xsession thing
<mterry> Saviq, I'm also curious why we had to move the set for PA_DISABLED -- we shouldn't have been starting upstart with that set_greeter_env call
<Saviq> mterry, not upstart, but dbus
<mterry> Saviq, oh right, which is only a problem because no dbus-launch
<Saviq> mterry, well, it was a problem with dbus-launch
<Saviq> mterry, maybe not that, yeah
<mterry> Saviq, dbus-launch is started before this script is called, so there won't be any dbus-launching via this script
<Saviq> mterry, ok, that'd be good (still can't pull in half of X for this, or launch more dbuses for some reason)
<Saviq> "half of X" is probably exaggerated, but you know what I mean
<Saviq> mterry, a plan in the middle of this was to split dbus-launch into a separate package
<mterry> Saviq, we do get several X-like packages from liblightdm
<mterry> and from dbus-x11 yeah
<mterry> it is a poor name for dbus-launch's package
<mterry> A poor joining of functionality anyway
 * mterry is trying to figure out which code parses Xsession.d
<xnox> mhr3__: why is FindPkgConfig included 5 times?
<mterry> Well...  Xsession does.  But why would it be called...
<mhr3__> xnox, cause why not? :)
<xnox> mhr3__: the top level one finds the correct cross pkg-config, then src/Unity/CmakeLists.txt bails, as it's not sourcing any cross/multiarch snippets first
<mterry> Saviq, /usr/sbin/lightdm-session does it!
<Saviq> mterry, nasties
<xnox> mhr3: dropping include(FindPkgConfig) from src/Unity/CMakeLists.txt makes it cross-compile.
<mterry> Let me see what it's about
<mhr3> xnox, so the remaining 4 are fine?
<xnox> mhr3: my response to "why not?" would be - "why would you ever want to use different pkg-config's inside your project"
<xnox> mhr3: one needs the top level one, which is fine. The other three are in the tests/ which are not-build / not-run when cross-building.
<xnox> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580398/
<xnox> mhr3: one only needs on FindPkgConfig in top-level, and all others inherit that context...
<mhr3> xnox, there must have been a reason we added them
<xnox> mhr3: i can look into making cross-compilation magic work with multiple includes of the same thing multiple times, but i don't have it at the moment.
<xnox> mhr3: one would only do that if the sub-components are stand-alone sub-projects which can be used without parent one.
<xnox> mhr3: which i don't see to be the case in this project.
<xnox> (aka importing external projects)
<mterry> Saviq, are you seeing two dbus sessions in greeter or only user land?  (I'm only seeing two in user session)
<xnox> mhr3: here is the success build log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580407/
<mterry> Saviq, oh now I see an extra in greeter too
<mhr3> xnox, alright, thanks for looking into it, we'll try to get rid of those extra includes
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, fun times
<mterry> Saviq, well.  They seem to have two different causes...  The user session duplicate is from lightdm-session.  Not sure why greeter one exists yet
<mterry> It doesn't happen 100% for me apparently
<mterry> oh
<mterry> Or maybe it eventually dies and leaves me with one... curious
<mterry> Yup, confirmed that it starts and dies...
<mterry> Saviq, so what was the symptom caused by the second dbus daemon?
<Saviq> mterry, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/60:20140602:20140530/8346/ for one
<Saviq> mterry, at least some of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bugs?field.tag=split
<mterry> Saviq, ah OK, that's all session side...  Which makes me think the session's double dbus daemon is the problem there.  Which makes sense.  I think the best long-term solution is for lightdm to not launch lightdm-session (which is very X-specific) for Mir sessions.  But that's going to need some discussion with Rob.  Let me see about a better short term fix
<bregma> seb128, it doesn't seem to be unity8 or the split greeter causing the problem on the desktop:  I did not upgrade those packages and I still get the black screen
<bregma> unity8 is running without error, it's just nothing is getting rendered
<seb128> bregma, well, it's something that was in the split greeter silo afaik, I had the same issue on friday by testing the silo ppa, and now that landed and it happens in trusty
<bregma> yes, there's an entire software stack to work through, I guess I'll be busy today
<seb128> bregma, that silo had changes to ubuntu-touch-session and unity-system-compositor as well
<seb128> unity-mir and qtubuntu as well
<seb128> bregma, do you need help finding the component?
<Saviq> seb128, bregma, only unity-system-compositor might be the real culprit
<Saviq> mterry, will u-s-c allow user sessions without greeter now? should the desktop session start using the greeter?
<mterry> Saviq, I don't follow -- USC still allows user sessions without greeter (like we had before split).  The desktop session *could* in theory use unity8-greeter, but Seb tried that and there are a few gaps for me to close on that side
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems/+merge/221880
<seb128> Saviq, mterry: we need to make the unity8 session works from unity-greeter/Xorg setups as well, for people who want to try unity8 on their normal config
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, saw that
<bregma> mterry, we definitely don't want to use the u8 greeter on desktop yet
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, sure, was just wondering if we should put the greeter *inside* the desktop-session-mir (sure, you need to unlock twice)
<mterry> seb128, right
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<bregma> last time I tested the split greeter, it launched OK but that was some weeks ago
<Saviq> Cimi, can you check with paulliu what's his status around attributes and help him if needed?
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> paulliu, ping :)
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm, wasn't the emblem supposed to be top-aligned with the mascot, actually?
<paulliu> Cimi: hi
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, doesn't look like it
<paulliu> Saviq: Still reading and modifying the Card generation code. Not yet really worked.
<Cimi> Saviq, on the first line of text
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, saw it now
<Cimi> paulliu, are you working on which attributes?
<paulliu> Cimi: I'm checking the code. I asked mhr3 and the attributes seems to be generic. With fields and types.
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a set of icon + text (both optional) "widgets" that are meant to be available in the header
<paulliu> Cimi: But in the doc it seems only price/rates/something.
<Saviq> aaaadrghj ^W
<Saviq> Cimi, you can read about them https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/4-cards - although that design will change (slightly, I hope...)
<seb128> Saviq, mterry, bregma: downgrading u-s-c to  0.0.2+14.10.20140430.1-0ubuntu1 makes unity8 works
<mterry> seb128, on desktop?  OK, noted
<seb128> yes
<seb128> using unity-greeter as a greeter
<mterry> Saviq, how do I run the sudoku-app tests? since it's a click?
<seb128> (since unity8-greeter doesn't work, or at least the session doesn't start either with it)
<mterry> phablet-test-run -p sudoku-app-autopilot doesn't work obviously
<paulliu> Saviq: is attributes only "price, ratings, and scale"?
<paulliu> Saviq: or it is a generic field/type pair
<bregma> it's either the spinner sequencing or the rendering change in u-s-c, I'm deep diving now
<kgunn> mterry: i think you gotta run the click setup first, per
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<Saviq> paulliu, don't even bother with the styling now
<Saviq> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests
<mterry> kgunn, ah phablet-click-test-setup
<seb128> bregma, mterry, Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1325995
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325995 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "unity8-desktop doesn't render since the 0.3 update" [High,New]
<Saviq> paulliu, just make them simple string + icon for now
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. got it
<Saviq> paulliu, we'll extend them to allow styling once we know what we actually want to support
<mterry> seb128, I bet I know why...
<mterry> seb128, we're not using two mir sessions -- and USC is waiting for both to come up now before showing any (to achieve a Design ask)
<mterry> seb128, althought...
<mterry> seb128, you're not using autologin like Touch is.  But still, I guess you're not using ONE Mir session, which USC might be waiting for
<seb128> bregma, ^ (might be useful for your debugging)
<seb128> mterry, would it make a difference if I autolog?
<mterry> seb128, naw, wouldn't fix it I don't think
<mterry> seb128, you say you use one USC per session.  And that session is an XMir one?
<bregma> no!
<seb128> mterry, I don't know how many usc I use
<Saviq> mterry, no
<seb128> I run standard utopic
<bregma> there is one Mir session in u-s-c, one in Unity8
<seb128> with unity8-desktop-mir installed
<seb128> which I pick from unity-greeter
<bregma> so, if u-s-c is waiting for a second Mir session, it will wait a long time
<mterry> bregma, no
<mterry> bregma, it only does that if lightdm tells it to, basically
<Saviq> paulliu, also, don't lay them out as it says right now in the spec (spread out / left / right-aligned)
<Saviq> paulliu, just put them all left-aligned now, we need to wait for design to come back for the target layouts
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. I'll make it like subtitle+text.
<kgunn> mterry: bregma seb128 ...forgive my evesdropping...but maybe a hangout is in order?
<paulliu> Saviq: icon+text
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, icon+text in a Row, essentially
<bregma> mterry, the u-s-c log has a bunch of "no active focus" messages logged, which sounds suspcicious
<mterry> bregma, yes it does
<bregma> is there some way I can activate this "spinner" for testing?
<mterry> i'm otp right now, but could hang out in a bit
<mterry> bregma, yes... let me get a sec
<seb128> kgunn, hey, it seems like it rather needs debugging and that bregma is on it ... let's see where that goes, we can do an hangout if bregma feels like it would be useful to discuss more though
<bregma> also doing HR training in parallel
<kgunn> ack...up to you guys...
<kgunn> lol
<seb128> doh, I forgot about the hr training thing
<Saviq> yeah, there should be events one can be invited to, or at least copy to their own cals
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/no-lightdm-session/+merge/221891
<mterry> Saviq, I prefer this instead of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-split-dbus/+merge/221847
<mterry> Saviq, also... I'm going to edit rsync-disto-split to add back dbus-x11 dep
<mterry> Saviq, ok, both changes made to silo.  I'll rebuild too now
<Saviq> mterry, waaait
<mterry> Saviq, Oh?
<Saviq> mterry, that silo  is published already, ain't it?
<mterry> Saviq, silo 020?  Arg!  I thought I said that fix was real bad
<Saviq> mterry, it was already late
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<Saviq> mterry, it will at least fix the ap tests
<Saviq> mterry, let's now make stuff proper
<mterry> Saviq, OK...  but breaks a lot of other behavior.  Sure, let's make a new silo
<mterry> Saviq, OK.  Undid my change to the silo in the spreadsheet (sorry about that, thought you implied it was still in testing)
<mterry> Saviq, now I've got:
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dbus-x11/+merge/221894
<mterry> and
<kgunn> mterry: Saviq ....wonder, as we continue to improve the situation, we should probably signal to bfiller when there's a new silo and get a designate from his team to test as well...
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/no-lightdm-session/+merge/221891
<kgunn> trained eyes and all
<mterry> kgunn, right -- he seems frustrated testing against the known-broken stuff
<kgunn> right, if nothing else...it'll feel good
<Saviq> mterry, no cross-deps to bring them both together?
<Saviq> mterry, actually, you need to merge trunk now and then undo the changes that just got merged
<Saviq> at least the dbus ones
<mterry> Saviq, hah, I didn't realize the silo 20 hadn't hit trunk yet.
<Saviq> mterry, *just* did
<mterry> Saviq, I think I got it
<mterry> Saviq, oh but I have to undo the session wrapper stuff too, right
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's what I meant
<mterry> Saviq, OK done, and versioned dep added
<mterry> Saviq, we might want to include the one telephony fix we have into this silo too -- https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/dont_reuse_qmediaplayer_instance/+merge/221796
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<mterry> Saviq, actually, maybe the dep should go the other way...  But I don't want unity8-greeter depending on ubuntu-touch-session
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should someone of us review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8-desktop-session/fix_logout ? or should bregma and his folks do?
<Saviq> bregma, could you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8-desktop-session/fix_logout/+merge/221238 ?
<bregma> Saviq, already in process
<Saviq> kcool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did you have a look at the issue with the dash cards and the icon dimensions?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: didn't have time :
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> bregma: merged https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8-desktop-session/fix_logout/+merge/221905
<bregma> tsdgeos, it will be included in the next unity8-desktop-session landing (currently waiting for a silo)
<tsdgeos> bregma: cool :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how's the departments stuff? silo worthy?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no silos atm
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the required scopes-api changes won't land until after MAE, so we don't break the demo scopes
<mhr3> so i'm afraid it will have to bit-rot for a week
<cwayne> mhr3: let me see, if we can commit to using image 58 for the demo, perhaps we can unblock
 * cwayne hates being the reason something he wants isn't landing :)
<tsdgeos> :D
<cwayne> Saviq: are we confident we can use image 58? that's what was suggested as the last before the split
<cwayne> so unless we make shell rotation work with the split greeter, I guess we'd kind of have to stay on 58
<mhr3> cwayne, aah, if you decide to stay on 58 you're breaking my holiday-mail draft :P
<Saviq> cwayne, it's too late to risk the split greeter IMO
<cwayne> Saviq: so then we're stuck on 58 right?
<cwayne> with the possibility of cherry-picking fixes into that ppa?
<Saviq> cwayne, and it will take time away from polishing for the demo
<Saviq> cwayne, I believe that's what we should do, ytes
<Saviq> yes
<mterry> Saviq, as a bonus, tiagosh's fix should also no longer start media-hub, I hope
<mhr3> cwayne, ok, so we're free to push breaking scope stuff?
<cwayne> Saviq: +1, so shall i unblock the unity-scopes-api stuff then? since it wont affect the custom scopes until after the show?
<Saviq> cwayne, +1
<cwayne> mhr3: RELEASE THE KRAKEN
<cwayne> i mean departments
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, dandrader|afk, make sure to not upgrade from distro (but only from the PPA), and our base image is #58 for MAE
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑
<mzanetti> Saviq: see instructions here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/phone-right-edge
<cwayne> and for the love of god, don't break that ppa :)
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^^
<mzanetti> cwayne: on it
<cwayne> for now, i've just made a tar of the packages in there now
<Saviq> mzanetti, again, if you need hands to get the PPA in order, I'm here
<mhr3> cwayne, heh, k, i'll be off for the next week though, have a feeling it will wait anyway :)
<cwayne> that way we can just push that and still properly install even without internets
<mzanetti> Saviq: the ppa seems good now... just fixing crashers and glitches
<Saviq> mzanetti, great, let's go with that
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw feel free to look over the departments support in -shell
<mhr3> tsdgeos,
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/department-support/+merge/221883
 * tsdgeos clicks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: anything you remember missing from https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/departments/+merge/221241?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmmm... strange I thought I'd approved that one
<mzanetti> ah.. that's the inline comment one
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: approved
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: cool
<dednick> mardy: http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/trusted-sessions.tar.xz
<dednick> mardy: very kindly built by Saviq.
<Saviq> let's see if it's actually installable ;)
 * Saviq reflashes
<dednick> hehe
<Saviq> I imagine we might need more rebuilds against this
<dednick> yeah. well the review isn't even finished yet.
 * dednick is now on holiday!
<tsdgeos> dednick: enjoy!
<dandrader> +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, would be good to pull pre-split unity8 into the qtcomp branch, there's fixes like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/924 that we need to get in
<Saviq> basically should have trunk up to r932
<kgunn> mterry: i had laptop issues earlier, is there silo coming up with your latest changes to "improve" the split greeter situation ?
<kgunn> just wanted to share with bfiller when we do
<mterry> kgunn, silo 020 yes, I poked bfiller about it earlier
<kgunn> hey thanks
<mterry> I just got back from a lunch+errand trip, let me see its status
<mterry> kgunn, yeah packages are there
<mterry> Saviq, FYI, silo 20 is done, I'm going to test
<Saviq> mterry, yup, saw that
<lifted> Hi! I want to write a scope for my desktop Ubuntu 14.04 in C++. I've found the following introduction http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.04/index/ but I can't figure out how to make the things work on Unity7 (not Unity8). All the Unity7 scope examples I've seen are written in either python or vala. I've tried to start the scope-registry daemon, but I don't see any registered scopes in the Dash.
<lifted> What is the correct way to use the scopes written with the new API in Unity7?
<bregma> mterry, still around?
<mterry> bregma, yup!
<bregma> mterry, turns out on the desktop, set_active_session is never called for unity-system-compositor, which is why Unity 8 no longer works with the new code
<bregma> dunno if it's a bug in lightdm or not, that code has a surprising amount of hair
<bregma> difference is, on desktop it's authentication then start display server, on phone it's start display server then authenticate, the two code paths only meet in the middle
<bregma> mterry, any suggestion on where to go next, other than poke Robert Ancell for lightdm wizardry?
<mterry> bregma, right because the desktop version spawns USC from inside the session...
<mterry> bregma, I'm not super familiar with how they did that
<mterry> bregma, but lightdm is set up to know about one central system USC that it makes calls to
<mterry> bregma, so I'm less familiar with the one-USC-per-session model
<mterry> bregma, seb128 may know?
<seb128> bregma, mterry: sorry but i'm clueless about usc ... robert_ancell should be online soon though (assuming he's not swapping today for the travelling, I didn't check)
<AlbertA> mterry: greyback: it seems while playing music and the split greeter is shown, the volume keys are very ...laggy...
<AlbertA> mterry: greayback: known?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-04
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so swipe down for closing
<tsdgeos> on tablet there's no spread
<tsdgeos> so we can't close anymore :D
<tsdgeos> doesn't look like an acceptable regression, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we'll need to land mzanetti's right edge on tablet first
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: right... that'll happen with QtCompositor
<tsdgeos> bitrot here you come!
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: meanwhile can you have a look at swipe down for phones and see how you like it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
 * mzanetti will check it out too... tsdgeos, actually I think now that you solved the problem, I can probably just take it into the tablet right edge myself while working on it anyways
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that'd be nice :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what we could do, is to land the swipe to close in trunk already now, but not yet drop the stuff from the dash
<tsdgeos> that too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that was the whole purpose wasn't it? ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, probably the best way forwards
<Saviq> -s
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i know, but allows for stuff to land, people can test it more widely, etc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't really mind to have it lying around, i'll do whatever you prefer, leave it for now until we can land it as of now or readd the closing on dash so we can land it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as said, let's enable both
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> garg bzr didn't like my revert
<tsdgeos> === added directory 'qml/Dash/Apps'
<tsdgeos> === removed directory 'qml/Dash/Apps'
<tsdgeos> :/
 * tsdgeos does a clean branch
<Saviq> jeez I'm losing indicators by the mile...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no test? ;(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not yet
<tsdgeos> i'll add one
<Saviq> kthx
<tsdgeos> not sure how easy is going to be finding the place to swipe down up
<tsdgeos> and etc
<tsdgeos> but i was planning to work on it once i sort the branches mess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> and i just finished re-doing the patch for the displayMargin in qt upstream again
<tsdgeos> since their CI is also pickier like ours
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, were you thinking about a "can't touch this" mode for the dash while implementing it? how easy will it be to add some kind of resistance?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure i follow
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean by "can't touch this"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that you won't be able to close the dash (once it ends up in the spread) ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah
<tsdgeos> well we need a way to know the dash is the dash
<tsdgeos> besides that making it un-closeable should not be that hard
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I was just about the latter
<tsdgeos> now, any idea how we know the dash is the dash?
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will be marked somehow in the app model
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since it won't be started by UAL and such, we need to inject it there
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> wonder if we should have a generic way to have such non-closeable jobs
<Saviq> in case OEMs want to add their own or something...
<Saviq> LATER
<tsdgeos> +1
<greyback> dummm dum dum dum dum     dum dum   dum       break it down!
<Saviq> greyback, you're watching LOTR or something?
<greyback> Saviq: am disappointed, you not getting an MC Hammer reference
<Saviq> can't touch this!
<Saviq> greyback, you're rhythm was off-beat is all
<lifted> Hi! I wonder if it's possible to write Unity7 scopes using this manual http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.04/index/
<lifted> As I can see, non of Unity7 scopes/lenses use it in Ubuntu 14.04
<Saviq> lifted, no, that's the new scopes infrastructure for unity8 only
<lifted> Saviq: Thank you very much for your reply. Then I really miss a sample in C https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-sample
<mterry> Saviq, heyo, so I saw you approved those two branches, awesome!  :)  Now we're waiting for ubuntu-touch-session to land in distro so we can build again it looks like?
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<Saviq> mterry, there's a half-assed landing of UAL rename that's in between distro and proposed
<Saviq> mterry, and you should not be online at 6am :P
<mterry> Saviq, eh, jetlag
<Saviq> right
 * mterry takes a shower
<mterry> Saviq, also, you don't have much credibility when saying who should be online at what hour  :)
<Saviq> mterry, pfft!
<Saviq> has anyone else lost their sound indicator btw?
<larsu> no. Do you have a crash report?
<Saviq> larsu, let me see
<Saviq> larsu, no, it seems to run (doesn't crash)
<Saviq> larsu, and the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7586764/
<xnox> tedg: upstart & cgroups -> i'm testing it and it works fairly well. A quick question though, did you plan to use it for system jobs, session jobs, or both?
<larsu> Saviq: hm, the connection to pulse seems fucked. Does it work if you restart pulse?
<Saviq> larsu, no
<Saviq> larsu, and it's like that across reboots
<seb128> does it work with another user?
<seb128> or in a guest session
 * Saviq checks
<larsu> Saviq: interesting. Can you paste the pulse log as well please?
<Saviq> larsu, seb128, works as guest
<seb128> seems like your user pulse is upset for some reason
<larsu> ya
<Saviq> seb128, I removed ~/.config/pulse recently... not sure what else
<larsu> there's ~/.pulse as well
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> larsu, no there isn't
<Saviq> and well, sound works fine
<Saviq> pavucontrol works fine
<Saviq> just the indicator barfs
<larsu> there is for me...
<seb128> larsu, leftover from a time before things moved to .config maybe?
<larsu> seb128: could be - pulse is still writing into there though
<larsu> but maybe it is because it detects that
<seb128> larsu, some codebase do "use the compat dir if available, otherwise use the new one"
<seb128> not sure if that's the case of pulse
<larsu> woah, that code has changed a lot since I last looked at it...
<seb128> the pulse one?
<larsu> Saviq: that critical might happen in normal use as well (in fact, I have it and my indicator works fine)
<seb128> Saviq, can you maybe get a bt of the service?
<seb128> it would show us if the code is blocked somewhere
<Saviq> seb128, sure, one sec
<larsu> Saviq: can you paste the output of `gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.sound --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/sound/desktop --method org.gtk.Menus.Start [0]`
<larsu> seb128: no, indicator-sound
<Saviq> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586917/
<larsu> hm, indicator seems to run fine
<Saviq> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586933/
<Saviq> I wonder
<seb128> Saviq, is your panel service updating?
<seb128> or running correctly
<seb128> what if you try to load it in indicator-loader?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, everything seems to be fine in indicator land
<Saviq> seb128, but sound just comes up empty
<seb128> icon issue?
<seb128> is it there?
<seb128> like can you keynav to it with left/right?
<Saviq> seb128, I just opened the indicator in indicators-client -profile desktop
<Saviq> seb128, the profile's just empty
<Saviq> seb128, nope, nothing there
<seb128> that's puzzling
 * seb128 is out of ideas and let it to larsu
 * larsu is out of ideas as well
<larsu> Saviq: same for `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-loader3 /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.sound` ?
<larsu> (you need libindicator-tools installed)
<seb128> Saviq, can you "stop unity-panel-service" and run it under strace and grep for sound?
<larsu> sorry, libindicator3-tools
<Saviq> larsu, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-06-04%2013:48:56.png
<Saviq> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586984/
<seb128> Saviq, is the unity-control-center sound panel having the "show indicator" box checked?
<larsu> this is weird. The dbus call I made you do earlier reports an indicator
<seb128> larsu, gsettings to hide the indicator? :p
 * seb128 bets on it
<seb128> waiting for Saviq to reply
<larsu> seb128: interesting idea, but then the service wouldn't report the root menu item
<seb128> (D'OH, not sure the first time I debug issues to see the key set)
<Saviq> seb128, fixed it!
<seb128> \o/
<Saviq> wonder how that got unchecked ;D
<seb128> I really need to remember asking that as first question next time somebody has a missing indicator
<seb128> larsu, somewhat it seems it does then?
<larsu> Saviq: cool :)
<larsu> seb128: apparently... let me check
<Saviq> seb128, yeah ;)
<larsu> seb128: ah right, the action has a 'visible' property. I wonder why I would do such a thing...
<larsu> there was probably a good reason
<larsu> maybe so that we don't copy the menu over the bus every time indicators get turned off/on
<Saviq> /food!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so you want me to remove the spreadShown and use locked?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'd prefer so, yes.
<tsdgeos> but then i have to add locked to more places where previously hide() was called without checking for locked
<tsdgeos> makes your comment about "locked means if can be hiden" a bit weird
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: for instance the Home button in the launcher should always be able to hide it, even if in spread
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: for the rest I think the locked should do what I said
<tsdgeos> well it doesn't :D
<mzanetti> me
<tsdgeos> that's why i needed the spreadshown
<tsdgeos> see the other places where is used
<mzanetti> lemme check
<tsdgeos> how it calls hide unconditionally
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, test is there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kthx, won't be able to look at it until after our hangout for sure
<om26er> how do I start an app from terminal to mimick the way unity8 starts it ?
<greyback> om26er: upstart-app-launch <appId>
<om26er> greyback, says: ** (process:28769): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'system-settings'
<greyback> om26er: that's not a correct appId, try ubuntu-system-settings
<om26er> greyback, that worked, thx
<greyback> np
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hi. I changed the CardCreator.js for attributes. Do you know what is the best way to test it manually? make testCard?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: make tryCard yes
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Currently no scope provides attributes data. I'd like to add some fake
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: have you based your work on Cimi's emblem branch?
<tsdgeos> hope you guys don't conflict much :/
<tsdgeos> conflicting in CardCreator must be awful
<paulliu> tsdgeos: let me check. Should be ok.
<om26er> greyback, re: upstart-app-launch how do i launch an app with a environment var ?
<greyback> om26er: I don't think UAL supports that directly. You'd need to either set an upstart variable globally (initctl set-env --global QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1) or use upstart directly with something like "start application APP_ID=<appId> VAR=value"
<greyback> om26er: tedg would be able to help you more
<om26er> greyback, thanks, I'll try those first
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn, mzanetti: hangout just doesn't load for me atm... getting error 502 all the time
<mzanetti> MacSlow: works for me
<mzanetti> MacSlow: are you logged into google with your canonical account?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, sure... I'll reset my IP-connection
<paulliu> hangout doesn't work for me now.
<paulliu> It asks for plugin but I HAVE installed it.
<MacSlow_> still the same :/
<paulliu> There must be something weird happened on chromium browser.
<paulliu> MacSlow_: is your flash work?
<MacSlow_> paulliu, neither firefox nor chromium do work for me atm
<paulliu> MacSlow_: I'll try firefox then..
<paulliu> MacSlow: firefox works for me.
<mterry> Cimi, for the wizard branch, I think we could land it but we probably need the wifi issue we saw in Malta looked at and tests added
<mterry> Saviq, oh!  ubuntu-touch-session just migrated, so silo 020 can build again I'm guessing
<Saviq> mterry, kick it!
<mterry> oh...  trunk isn't updated still.  wonder if that will be a problem
<mterry> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mterry: what's missing for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/resync-distro-split/+merge/221845 to be top approved?
<mterry> I think that did land...
<mterry> tsdgeos, The current focus is silo 20, which has https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dbus-x11/+merge/221894 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/no-lightdm-session/+merge/221891
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mterry that branch is dead
<tsdgeos> Saviq: will you kill/reject it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, already did
<tsdgeos> :)
<tedg> om26er, You'll need to put them into the global environment variables.
<tedg> om26er, For testability env vars we provide a function to do that explicitly.
<tedg> paulliu, Have you had a chance to look at silo 13?
<om26er> tedg, whats the name ?
<tedg> om26er, ubuntu_app_launch_start_application_test()
<paulliu> tsdgeos: can you try silo 13?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: what's in there?
<paulliu> tedg: tsdgeos, I believe it is the latest indicator-session branch which fixes the DBUS calling on logout.
<om26er> tedg, i would assume that's C api ?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I've tried it yesterday by dbus-monitor. Calls right.
<tedg> om26er, Correct, the Python function name is probably UbuntuAppLaunch.start_application_test :-)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: paulliu: i lost track of where silos put stuff, can i have the url of the ppa or something?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: wait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, this one would be high prio, MAE-style https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1326397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326397 in Unity 8 "In horizontal card layout, margin between art and text is too small" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "i can't reproduce"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh hum
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and what's the page that lists what's in the silo?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean i don't know how to get what he has in screen
<tsdgeos> ah he wrote it
 * tsdgeos didn't get that answer back for some reason
<tsdgeos> i will check
<paulliu> tsdgeos: thanks.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I tried in tryCard now and didn't get it...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't know how to get an art as big as they have
<tsdgeos> since the code kind of doesn't allow you to get that afair
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> the title has two lines
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> and now i need to change the AR
<tsdgeos> not sure if i know how to do that from tryCard :D
<tsdgeos> or i can just try to use/compile victors scope
 * tsdgeos tries
<tsdgeos> doesn't compile ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's art, not mascot, so sure it does allow
<tsdgeos> there's code
<tsdgeos> for it
<tsdgeos> not very excercised
<tsdgeos> but there is code
 * tsdgeos adds add_definitions(-DQT_NO_KEYWORDS) to get victor code to compile
<Saviq> tsdgeos, more tryCard-friendly
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7588122/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but still can't see the issue - I expect the image size to have an impact
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> what version are they using?
<tsdgeos> it looks really bad here
<tsdgeos> but not with that problem
<tsdgeos> this is what i get with Victor code
<tsdgeos> http://i.imgur.com/n1A0QBi.png
<tsdgeos> and in tryCard also looks different :S
 * tsdgeos confused
<tsdgeos> displayMargin merged upstream \o/
<tsdgeos> cwayne: ↑↑↑↑
<cwayne> tsdgeos: hm? how do we use that?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: no displayMargin sorry
<tsdgeos> cwayne: a bit ↑↑↑↑ to the imgur link
<cwayne> hm, that looks worse than victor's
<tsdgeos> i know, i'm not saying it looks right
<tsdgeos> i'm saying it looks different
<tsdgeos> so i want to know what unity8 version you guys are using
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: some code i can use to get the https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1326415  problem?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326415 in Unity 8 "No margin with headerless category" [High,Triaged]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes. https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-click/two-scopes/+merge/221921
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the best way is to build a deb and install on the phone
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can't unity-scope-tool it?
<cwayne> tsdgeos: i'd imagine whatever is the latest in trusty
<tsdgeos> cwayne: we don't support trusty anymore
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, it should do
<tsdgeos> i don't see why people is using it :D
<cwayne> lolwut
<tsdgeos> cwayne: that's the memo i got, just carry on working on utopic
<cwayne> tsdgeos: so we want devs to use an unstable version instead of an lts?
<cwayne> that sounds very wrong
<tsdgeos> cwayne: it's what i was told, i'm not arguing if it's right or not
<tsdgeos> s/i was told/i understood
<cwayne> is there not even a ppa for unity8 on trusty then?
<Saviq> cwayne, no, we just don't have the time to backport
<Saviq> cwayne, plan is to provide a utopic version in LXC for people to use the preview session, that could be used for everything else, too
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we don't seem to support headerless categories actually
<tsdgeos> the second one is just headerless because it has the same category name than the previous (i.e. empty)
<tsdgeos> should we use no header category when category title == ""?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: next question, there is a case in LVPWH which the second category doesn't have header because it's name is the same as the previous one, do we care about that at the GenericScopeView.qml level? Or shall i just care for categoryName=="" for now?
<mterry> A memory leak eh?  /me worries it's in unity8, and the split greeter is exacerbating the issue
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-05
<tsdgeos> why am i still marked as away...
<tsdgeos> oh, not aynmore
<tsdgeos> good
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pong in ~5 minutes (otp)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: do you know how the spec specifies headerless categories?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, nope, I don't
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: because in that two_scopes you "cheat" by giving the second category the same name as the previous
<tsdgeos> and that makes lvwph give you a headerless category
<tsdgeos> but not sure that's the way
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, uh, whaat? yeah, name is the same, but id should be used to distinguish them... but I realize this is a limitation of lvwph
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and the ids don't really matter at the lvwph level..
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's not a limitation, it's a design decision, two categories the second doesn't have a header if they share title
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: because it's basically what QML ListView does
<tsdgeos> Saviq: headerless categories
<tsdgeos> how does one specify one?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: empty category name?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, that's new to lvwph, i'll add that, then there's the question, in lvwph we decided that two consecutive "same category name" yields the second category with no header, do we care about that at the GenericScopeView.qml (regarding adding the top margin to the category contents) or asume it won't happen?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if that's a problem, we might make it explicit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I forgot that the sections work like this
<tsdgeos> it's not a problem, it's just that i will need to add more code to support "empty because is the same name" headers since at the moment there's no way for a category to know if it has section or not
<tsdgeos> so i can either have
<tsdgeos>      topMargin: name != "" ? 0 : units.gu(2)
<tsdgeos> or
<tsdgeos>     topMargin: hasSectionHader ? 0 : units.gu(2)
<tsdgeos> but then i have to add hasSectionHader code to LVWPH
<tsdgeos> shouldn't be hard, but it's more code :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whichever way you prefer
<tsdgeos> ok, let me check how hard hasSectionHader is
<tsdgeos> always better to do it "properly"
<Saviq> mzanetti, seen cwayne's email? able to reproduce?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, seen it. still replying to mails. That one will be next
<Saviq> mzanetti, kk thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, any thoughts about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7588500/ ? ok to make it on per-category level?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah missed you yesterday
<Saviq> pstolowski, I think that's good
<Saviq> pstolowski, you should stick to either "tap" or "click" though
<Saviq> pstolowski, 'cause you're setting tap behaviours using ClickBehaviour ;)
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah, i had a problem with naming ;)
<pstolowski> Saviq, in the absence of mhr3, I think I'll also take care of the plugin branch for that
<Saviq> pstolowski, kk
<Saviq> pstolowski, you'll need to adapt http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/view/head:/include/unity/shell/scopes/CategoriesInterface.h too
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, ok, didn't know that, thanks
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos, do you think we should make headerless explicit? as in explicitly set in the scope (as opposed to empty name, which is a bit of a hack)?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think empty name is fine
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> i mean if you have an empty name it will look ugly as hell
<tsdgeos> with the expansion pattern there
<tsdgeos> but nothing else
<pstolowski> +1 to what tsdgeos says
<Saviq> +1
<mzanetti> Saviq: Re: Applications are orphaned when unity8 crashes
<mzanetti> iirc in Oakland Mir people said it wouldn't be a problem for an app to reconnect to a new Mir server instance
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I remember that too, except that never happened ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: heh, true. But in any case, sounds doable and probably what we should go for.
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then unity-mir would have to pick the running apps back up (not saying impossible)
<mzanetti> yep. unity-mir needs fixing too for that
<Saviq> mzanetti, for touch it's simple, later when we introduce windowing, that will get interesting when we try to restore window locations :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: without having spend much time in thinking about it, it would seem they just need to be placed at the same place they were left
<Saviq> mzanetti, *just* is the key word here
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> mzanetti, when the windows don't know where they were
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the compositor just crashed ;)
<mzanetti> right... we'd need to persist every x/y/w/h change immediately
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pstolowski|bbl: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/headerless_category_margin/+merge/222132
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking good
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just realized we can't expand headerless categoriies anymore
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's fine i guess D:
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well TBH we'll see where this goes, the header probably won't be the expander for long
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's happening in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176949684/aligment_issue.png is that the cardtool is "mandating" 5 rows of summary, but since there's only 3 in that particular card, spacing looks wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, of course
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they should use horizontal journal...
<Saviq> if we had integrated it...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess we should special case for when it's 1 column and then "ignore" the summary max height?
<tsdgeos> i.e. we obey the max height of summary so that in a grid it doesn't look bad, but here it's essentially a column, not a grid
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it'd be the same problem with the cardtool giving us the wrong height, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *or* we'd need an adaptive grid that changes row height based on each row's delegates
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but it's not (meant to be) enforced in vjournal
<Saviq> what you wrote may be the best for now (ignoring height if rows == 1)
<Saviq> it won't break tablet and will help this use case
<Saviq> with a FIXME
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically, vJournal was exactly meant for different-height delegates
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, integrating vJournal would get us closer to where we want to be, so...
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> there's a branch from karni somewhere
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-vj-integration/+merge/214786
<Saviq> we could try and revive this (I know it never worked for him, though...)
<tsdgeos> yeah should not be "that hard"
<tsdgeos> ok, let me have a look at it
<Saviq> let's try that
<tsdgeos> i guess it was just hard for him because he was just dropped in the trenches of VJ, QML, Dash, GSV, etc
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> if he got RVJ working
<Saviq> then putting it in GSV should be mostly trivial
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we really need to get rid of FilterGrid, it just makes everything more complicated
<Saviq> like the "let's sync height expansion between lvwph and lv"
<Saviq> which could just be driven internally by lvwph instead
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> but yeah, not right now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, ignoring height wouldn't work anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, GV has static row height
<Saviq> we'd need a custom GV that didn't
<tsdgeos> yeah i realized that
<tsdgeos> we're using a GridView
<tsdgeos> so it'll be Grid anyway
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll kill https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-vj-integration/+merge/214786 anyway, since it's for merging into new-scopes
<tsdgeos> and create something based on it for trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of course, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know why your result on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1326397 was different
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326397 in Unity 8 "In horizontal card layout, margin between art and text is too small" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it looks like they didn't commit something
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> i mean the code wasn't even original compiling :D
<Saviq> yeah I saw
<tsdgeos> have they updated it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, people seem to be abusing fill-mode
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, I just did what you did
<Saviq> and checked it out in the tool
<Saviq> and got it into a ~working state
<Saviq> but it's not great, but per-spec
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they were (as people seem to do) abusing fill-mode: fitr
<Saviq> -r
<Saviq> or well, we're not dealing well with that in horizontal mode
<tsdgeos> abusing API is the programmers life :D
<tsdgeos> "you don't let me do that, eh? let's see if i can force you to"
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176990434/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-06-05%2011%3A23%3A53.png is what I got
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I *think* it's our bug
<Saviq> well, I'm quite sure it is
<Saviq> not sure what it results from, though
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> second one looks good enough
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, sure
<tsdgeos> i'm confused as why my result looks so wildly different from yours :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176990395/rsslocal.patch
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> i guess it shouldn't be too hard fixing it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, diff between the two is 2 vs. 1 line title, and we seem to be forcing the height "the wrong way"
<tsdgeos> but you still have the vertical spacing problem
<tsdgeos> well
<Saviq> oh yeah, that's only gonna be fixed with vj
<tsdgeos> the art/mascot image
<Saviq> [...] header → art instead of art → header
<tsdgeos> is forced to the title height
<Saviq> art, not mascot
<tsdgeos> no, that's correct for horizontal
 * Saviq not sure
<tsdgeos> it's just that the first should remember it can have two lines
<tsdgeos> and not one how it has now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos> well it's correct as per what we had :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, that might be why indeed
<tsdgeos> so there's some playing with it
<tsdgeos> but should be fixable
<Saviq> yeah, it's better already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in any case we'll need to look into abuses, too, at some point ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
 * Saviq can't see that happening in the near future...
<tsdgeos> is it me or the canonical irc server is experiencing issues?
<tsdgeos> i get kicked out of it a lot today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm nope
<Saviq> seems legit for m
<Saviq> e
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> I'm behind a bouncer, but should be notified about disconnections in any case
<Saviq> ohkay, that's bad
<Saviq> wth
<tsdgeos> we broke tryOrganicGrid, tryVerticalJournal and tryHorizontalJournal when going to displayMargin :/
 * tsdgeos fixes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oups
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TBH, when you're at it... maybe just integrate all of them at once? it should be copy/paste for the most part?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> greyback, there a reason why ubuntu-touch-meta is still older in the PPA than in distro?
<Saviq> and if not, should we just drop it from there?
<greyback> Saviq: it's a custom one I pushed. Then distro bumped theirs. We're still on image 58, so it's not impacting us
<Saviq> greyback, oh ok
<Saviq> greyback, it *might* impact us still if cwayne wants to build an image with the PPA... not sure what his plan is there
<greyback> Saviq: will check with him
<Saviq> greyback, kthxbai
<Saviq> /fodo
<Saviq> hm?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a not so good think about VJ
<tsdgeos> height is randomly limited at 35gu of height per design
<tsdgeos> resulting in cut text
<tsdgeos> which is awful
<tsdgeos> i.e. the end of http://imgur.com/Ae68nDR
<tsdgeos> not sure how we can fix that tbh
<tsdgeos> or even worse
<tsdgeos> this one
<tsdgeos> http://i.imgur.com/crhA6Hs.png
<tsdgeos> food
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's fine, we're talking with Mike today about this, we'll fix it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, plan was to add a shadow or something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv: have you seen the patch that is supposed to fix the crash in javascript 5.3 arm crash?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: seen yes, got e-mail 45min ago. tested/done not yet.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool :)
<Mirv> (plus I need to leave now for today)
<Mirv> but hopefully it'll solve it, there's no end of possible places it could be in use even if webbrowser and UITK are now fixed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can't find in vertical-journal where the number of columns comes in
<tsdgeos> don't we have a variable for that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean *into* vj?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> how many columns vj has to have
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's dynamic based on card size
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what ResponsiveFoo does
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmmm
<tsdgeos> but the card size is based on the column width :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, the other way around
<tsdgeos> it's a bit recursive, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, card size is small, medium, large
<tsdgeos> ah right
<Saviq> that directly corresponds to GU
<tsdgeos> got confused
<tsdgeos> so if you get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashviews_integration/+merge/222192 and change victor's code to be a vertical-journal
<tsdgeos> should work
<tsdgeos> it's working for me
<tsdgeos> with the said cutting problems
<tsdgeos> there's an interesting bootstrapping problem in the height of the thing
<tsdgeos> wonder if that's were karni got stuck
<tsdgeos> the rest of the code was mostly fine
<tedg> ci-eng is busy
<karni> tsdgeos: ^ ^
<tedg> Saviq, So do you think that the autopilot-legacy stuff is the issue? The whole thing seems weird.
<karni> glad to hear it. tsdgeos, I don't recall what stopped me there. but I recall the codebase was new to me at the time as well.
<Saviq> tedg, it definitely is weird, and I'm not sure what's happening, I only really know it's ual + url-dispatcher that, upgraded, 'cause this to happen
<Saviq> I didn't have the time to dig more
<tedg> Saviq, What's a reasonable way to test what autopilot is doing to setup unity8? Can I just start it from the command line?
<Saviq> tedg, that's even more interesting... it runs it via upstart
<Saviq> tedg, tweaking a bit of env
<tedg> So I don't see an XDG_DATA_DIRS in my global environment just normally.
<tedg> So it seems Unity8 can handle that case.
<Saviq> let me try and get a diff between a working and a broken env
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the current ResponsiveVerticalJournal has a maximumNumberOfColumns property
<tsdgeos> but we don't really need it, do we?
<tsdgeos> maximumNumberOfColumns should just be infinite
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not *really*, we have it in RGV
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's more general purpose
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so I'm fine without it
<tsdgeos> i mean you can just set more spacing and stuff if you want fewer columns et al
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, I agree, RGV just lets you set up more to your liking, but it was a more gen-pop type of thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and karni (rightly so) just copied the API
<tsdgeos> sure, not "blaming" anyone
<tsdgeos> just thinking if we need it or not
<Saviq> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7595031/
<Saviq> tedg, might it be that us overriding XDG_DATA_DIRS causes havoc? (it worked fine a long time)
<tedg> Saviq, I bet it's assuming /usr/share/ for XDG_DATA_DIRS unless set. When set, it needs to have the base.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, we had that for a long time now...
<tedg> Also a bit odd about the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, do you guys use any Android compat?
<Saviq> tedg, nah, those are liblightdm mocks
<tedg> Or is that all through Mir?
<Saviq> tedg, or you mean the original ones?
<Saviq> tedg, not sure where those come from
<tedg> Saviq, Seems like that it should include the original ones, plus the others.
<tedg> But that's probably not our issue right now.
<tedg> Grep'ing autopilot there's no XDG_DATA_DIRS
<tedg> Where should I be looking for the setter there?
<Saviq> tedg, it's in unity8's suite
<tedg> Saviq, I think the issue is probably with the split greeter fixes, I bet the Xsession stuff was setting the var.
<tedg> So by removing that we ended up in a different place.
<Saviq> tedg, but was that in url-dispatcher / UAL?
<tedg> Saviq, No, guessing overlapping landings.
<Saviq> tedg, but hear me out again... I can upgrade everything, and everything's fine until I upgrade url-d / UAL
<Saviq> and yes, I know it doesn't make sense
<Saviq> tedg, but you are right
<Saviq> tedg, if I add /usr/share at the end
<Saviq> tedg, the problem is gone
<tedg> Woot! :-)
<Saviq> *HOW* url-d / UAL causes it, you tell me
<tedg> Not sure why that'd be the case.
<tedg> Do you want me to prepare a patch?
<Saviq> tedg, no, I'm on it
<tedg> Saviq, Cool, thanks!
<Saviq> oh yay, and eclipse doesn't start :|
<tedg> eclipse --force-start
<mterry> Saviq, I was looking at memory usage of unity8 when apps are open, and it was consuming enormous amounts of memory per app (like 10-20MB).  That's surely not right?
<Saviq> mterry, screenshots
<Saviq> mterry, and sure, that's not right, but explainable atm
<mterry> Saviq, because we take full screen images?  Hrm
<Saviq> mterry, and we're probably even more wasteful (like keeping a copy or so)
<Saviq> mterry, so, yes, we need to fix that
<mterry> Saviq, do we need the full screen image for anything but the thumbnail?  Seems like we could optimize that image a bunch if not
<Saviq> mterry, right edge
<Saviq> mterry, thumbnail is going away real soon
<Saviq> mterry, but then
<Saviq> mterry, with QtComp we'll only load screenshots if there's no surface from the app
<Saviq> mterry, so it should get better already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the question now is, do i do HJournal and oGrid in the same branch or in a dependant branch so that in case we want to merge VJournal first it's easier to review?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make it sep MPs then
<Saviq> huh... 14" Chromebook... quite (oxy)moronic if you ask me...
<tsdgeos> \o/ sane branch naming in Qt
<tedg> Saviq, So is dash going to become its own process?
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<Saviq> tedg, soon
<tedg> Saviq, Okay, so a trusted session for pay should be over the dash PID then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where where?
<Saviq> tedg, yup
<tsdgeos> 5.3.1 => refs/for/5.3 (for now, refs/for/5.3.1 when it's available)
<tsdgeos> 5.3.2 => refs/for/5.3 (after the 5.3.1 branch is created and 5.3 bumped)
<tsdgeos> 5.4.0 => refs/for/dev
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<tedg> Saviq, Will it be it's own upstart job? Looking for how to get the PID.
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so now it's either dev for "whatever is next" or branch name with version number
<tsdgeos> instead of release, stable, dev
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay
<Saviq> tedg, do you have another question to which I could reply with https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZToP48Mrp8&feature=youtu.be&t=9s
<tedg> Saviq, Is the weather in London cloudy all the time?
<tedg> :-)
<Saviq> tedg, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZToP48Mrp8&feature=youtu.be&t=13s
<tedg> heh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Horizontal Journal: "Only over 60 GU device, on smaller devices this category layout becomes a grid."
<tsdgeos> weird?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really... HJ doesn't make sense on smaller screens I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, truth be told I have not seen *any* design using HJ
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can check with mikenagle, but I doubt he'd come up with something *right now*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe we should ignore HJ for now
<tsdgeos> works for me :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so OrganicGrid? or just leave the VerticalJournal and try to fix the problem with have with art when the header line is only 1 line instead of two?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the latter
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have a sec?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm slightly confused by all the height/width sizing code of artShape and artShape.image
<tsdgeos> i'd say that code is origianlly yours, do you remember it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you and me both ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yes
 * Saviq looks
<tsdgeos> i mean why do we have different width/height sizes for artShape and its image?
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> I tell you guys, Albert has a timer that plugs his computer out ;D
<Saviq> plugs out...
<Saviq> yes, that's an expression
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was just LMAO
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at you getting disconnected at 6pm sharp ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the thing with image and the art is... there's so many combinations...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but in general, art is foo-wide, and high based on aspect-ratio, and the image is cropped
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but when it's fill-mode: fit
<tsdgeos> Saviq: router being funny
<Saviq> tsdgeos, funny, sure, you just have a "disconnect at 6pm" timer don't you ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in fit mode it is fitted in those same bounds (foo-wide, aspect-ratio-high)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and they should always have the same dimensions, why do you say they don't?
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> we have
<tsdgeos> height = Qt.binding(function() { return !visible ? 0 : image.fillMode === Image.PreserveAspectCrop ? image.height : width / image.aspect }); \n\
<tsdgeos> for artShape height
<tsdgeos> so sometimes is the image height
<tsdgeos> sometimes not
<tsdgeos> but i guess it has to do with the cropping or not you mention
<tsdgeos> thing is
<tsdgeos> we're calculating that fixedArtShapeSize
<tsdgeos> but not applying it correctly i'd say
<tsdgeos> my current fix is
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7595728/
<tsdgeos> but i'm thinking that is going to break stuff
<tsdgeos> and maybe i need to apply it to the shape and not the image
<tsdgeos> anyway, i really need to disconnect or i'll be late to tapas with friends
<tsdgeos> will try to think/find all combinations tomorrow
 * tsdgeos waves
<Saviq> tsdgeos, p/
<Saviq> fook, missed him
<anpok_> Saviq: we heard that trusted-sessions are already in use in some branches... could you point us to some?
<Saviq> anpok_, _in use_?
<Saviq> anpok_, let me fwd you the mail from Nick / Kevni
<Saviq> Kevin
<anpok_> in use - as in - somebody tries to implement something with it :)
<Saviq> anpok_, ah yes, mardy is
<Saviq> anpok_, with the branches mentioned in the email, though, u-s-c crashes for me on startup
<Saviq> anpok_, here are the packages I built on Tue
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/trusted-sessions.tar.xz
<Saviq> anpok_, but I didn't have time to investigate
<anpok_> ok thank you
<mhall119> Trevinho: ping
<Trevinho> mhall119: pong
<Trevinho> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> Trevinho: hey, could you run a session in UOS next week that goes over the features of Unity 7 and how to use them to maximize productivity? it's something that we've been requested to discuss
<Trevinho> mhall119: yeah... But not sure how much there's to talk about them :) I mean, is there much to explain from an user prospective?
<mhall119> Trevinho: I think there is, the features that you (and to a lesser extent I) take for granted may not be well known
<mhall119> even things like explaining what the HUD is, where it's data comes from, and how the fuzzy matching works with it, would be something a lot of people probably don't fully grasp
<Trevinho> mh, ok... I try to write down something
<mhall119> the Launcher super+# shortcuts, window snapping, alt+~ instead of alt+tab, etc
<mhall119> thanks
<Saviq> mhall119, I won't be able to do UE Live next week, am in Berlin for QtCS, you'll have to make kgunn do it for you ;)
<mhall119> Saviq: thanks, I know lots of good presenters will be at QtCS, bad timing for us but there weren't many other options
<mhall119> kgunn: ping
<Saviq> mhall119, oh yeah, and there's ODS, too...
<cwayne> Saviq: seeing a lot of crashes with shell rotation on the n4
<cwayne> may need to drop it and only apply those changes to n7 to lock into landscape
<dandrader> cwayne, tell me the steps to reproduce it
<dandrader> cwayne, btw, it's me, greyback and mzanetti working on it. so you can bug us regarding that ppa
<cwayne> dandrader: just general use for me, opening an app or two and rotating the shell
<cwayne> i get hangs and unity restarts, but no crash files
<kgunn> mhall119: what's up ?
<Saviq> cwayne, huh, no crash files? that's real weird
<Saviq> cwayne, like nothing in /var/crash/ ?
<cwayne> Saviq: nothing related to unity at least
<greyback> cwayne: how about unity-system-compositor? or lightdm?
<Saviq> cwayne, please clear it whole and next time you get it crash take a look what changed
<cwayne> i took the update out of the mae-flash script though so I haven't used the shell-rotation bits in a few hours, let me add it back in and see if i can get some debug
<cwayne> greyback: all i had was a mediascanner crashfile
<greyback> cwayne: that won't affect unity8
<cwayne> i know, that's why i said nothing related to unity :)
<greyback> :)
<mhall119> kgunn: we need a UOS session about Mir/Unity 8, either planning or presentation (with Q&A), can you run that next week?
<cwayne> let me reinstall the ppa and see if i can get some repro steps
<kgunn> mhall119: yeah, i got side tracked on adding a session...let me do that
<kgunn> mhall119: my only request is to have it on Thurs...i'm out of office tomorrow until Wed morning (having a day to get oriented would be nice :)
<mhall119> kgunn: that's fine, if you set your availability when you registered for the summit it'll warn the scheduler if they try to put it any other day
<cwayne> oh, there was a unity8 update 10 minutes ago from that ppa?
<cwayne> greyback: mzanetti^ what changes were in there?
<kgunn> mhall119: sil2100 ...fyi, my session http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22290/utopic-ue-unity8-mir-roadmap/
 * kgunn needs to go update availability
<greyback> cwayne: some tablet fixes mainly - for spread. The too-tall window problem too (i.e. panel on top)
<cwayne> hm, it does seem a bit more stable than this morning, even on the n4 though
<mhall119> Trevinho: can you register for uos-1406 so I can get this session in for you?
<mhall119> Trevinho: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/registration/
<sil2100> kgunn: thanks!
<cwayne> greyback: rotation does seem a bit too sensitive still though
<greyback> cwayne: noted, will see what we can do
<kgunn> cwayne: greyback ...isn't rotation sensitivity what ricmm addressed? (malta demo)
<greyback> kgunn: yes but he's not shared the code yet
 * cwayne wasn't in malta
<mhall119> kgunn: approved it, thanks
<mhall119> kgunn: anytime on thursday good for you?
<kgunn> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> kgunn: ok, got you scheduled for 1400 UTC
<kgunn> ta
<anpok_> hm in the unity8 changes that landed overnight.. was there a change that might cause surfaces to be resizes temporarly when the osk is shown
<anpok_> (or was it always like that)?
<Saviq> anpok_, no, there's no surface resizing in current u8
<Saviq> anpok_, anything that could happen would happen in qtubuntu
<Trevinho> mhall119: done
<cwayne> greyback: mzanetti dandrader: camera seems to be rotated oddly in n7 pinned to landscape
<dandrader> cwayne, does it rotate at all?
<dandrader> cwayne, when you rotate the device
<cwayne> dandrader: no
<cwayne> dandrader: also, dragging from the right on n7 with no apps open drags a black box from the right
<dandrader> cwayne, yeah, that's know
<cwayne> ok cool, sorry :)
<dandrader> cwayne, np. keep it coming :)
<cwayne> hmm, shorts app seems broken
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-06
 * Saviq is peeling today ;D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should we do a landing with the approved stuff we have?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, was planning to today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wanted to see if we can get departments in
<tsdgeos> don't think so :/
<tsdgeos> mhr3 is on holiday and he has a few things marked to fix in his MR i think
<Saviq> oh ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you try the touchdown thing on the phone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah maybe you meant recent apps?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I only tried the app scope
<Saviq> as in the installed / available
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no no, regular apps
<Saviq> hmm looked fine...
 * Saviq tries
<tsdgeos> let me try again too
<tsdgeos> actually happens on desktop
<tsdgeos> click on system settings
<tsdgeos> it's the same problem with artshapesize not forcing artshape
<tsdgeos> maybe the patch i have for yesterdays two line title vs art
<tsdgeos> fixes it too
 * tsdgeos checks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't have that patch ;)
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying that maybe it fixes it
<Saviq> ah ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah now I see what you mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, weird
<tsdgeos> no, patch doesn't fix it
<tsdgeos> which is weird, seems like it should :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's worse, this will mean one more UbuntuShape again :|
<tsdgeos> ah, it actually does
<tsdgeos> i was merging from the wrong place
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh yeah, i know
<Saviq> but I think Cimi tested that it's not significant?
<tsdgeos> testCardBenchmark gave "similar numbers"
<tsdgeos> i think he said
<tsdgeos> errrr
<tsdgeos> can't compile on the phone anymore :/
<tsdgeos> runs out of space
<tsdgeos> so we have to x-compile now?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, which project?
<tsdgeos> unity8
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, should x-compile fine
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<tsdgeos> i know it x-compiles fine
<tsdgeos> it's just infinite amounts of work more than ./run_on_device.sh
<tsdgeos> for a 1 line change
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in that case, you can free up a little disk space on the phone
<tsdgeos> makes my developer life hard without any need
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7119790/
<tsdgeos> oor we could make a mroe developer friendly image
<tsdgeos> which tbh are the 99% of people using the phone now
<mzanetti> that's a 2 sided sword
<tsdgeos> but whatever if people want me to be slower developing, i'll be slower developing
<mzanetti> well, the solution to this would be to have run_on_device using the x-compile environment really
<tsdgeos> but it would still create a deb?
<tsdgeos> that's sloooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<mzanetti> no... just compile in the chroot and rsync binaries
<mzanetti> rsync the builddir basically
<mzanetti> probably not even using sbuild... probably click-chroot to set it up, then call schroot make etc and then rsync /path/to/chroot/builddir to the phone... that's how I'd start tackling the issue...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/obeyArtShapeFixedSize/+merge/222294 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whoa, I was hoping you'll tell me I overcomplicated it and you'd simplify it :D
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<tsdgeos> it's just adding an extra if :D
<Saviq> *just* ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll have to focus to read through this, will need food first! ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq what was the question?
<Saviq> Cimi, aren't you on holidays?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no question i think
<Cimi> Saviq, I am
<Saviq> Cimi, then go away
<Saviq> :P
<Cimi> Saviq, but I receive pings on my pebble :P
<Saviq> Cimi, then log out of IRC
<Saviq> and yes, we know you've got a pebble :P
<Cimi> B)
<Cimi> and we know you eat scorpion chilly
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you missed that!
<Cimi> chilli
<Saviq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinidad_Scorpion_Butch_T_pepper
<Saviq> "was formerly the most piquant pepper"
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> oh no, i didn't miss that at all :D
<tsdgeos> i may die just by being on the same room as that thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I *did* die
<Saviq> or maybe it was http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinidad_moruga_scorpion
<Cimi> I have the pic
<Cimi> hold on
<Cimi> Saviq, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzO8ZDfBk9UKNTBPNkVWbm5rRlU/edit?usp=sharing
<Saviq> so it's probably the latter
<Cimi> Saviq, "You take a bite. It doesn't seem so bad, and then it builds and it builds and it builds. So it is quite nasty"
<Cimi> Saviq, your description :D
<Cimi> from wikipedia
<Cimi> the "oh fuck" started indeed 5 minutes after the first bite
<Cimi> ahaha
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you drive https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-crash-on-invalid-app/+merge/220636 into the ground (or trunk, for that matter)?
<mzanetti> Saviq: you mean landing it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean getting someone to review and ACK
<Saviq> I'll take care of the landing
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-crash-on-invalid-app/+merge/220636 ?
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> nah... I'll ask greyback, he saw it already anyways
<mzanetti> greyback: small one https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-crash-on-invalid-app/+merge/220636
<Saviq> ;)
<greyback> dammit that bug is annoying, I just can't figure it out
<mzanetti> greyback: yesterday I came by some lambdas that looked suspiciously thread unsafe
<mzanetti> but not on appStarted... only on appclosed :/
<mzanetti> the crash seems to happen on started too
<Saviq> /food (and scrub first)
<mzanetti> lol
<greyback> mzanetti: my only guess is perhaps an app which immediately dies on start. Obvoiusly I've must've made an error in serializing all the mir & upstart events, I just don't yet see it
<tsdgeos> greyback: can we get infinite amounts of debug added so that when it happens we have debug logs to pull?
<mzanetti> greyback: do you know how how QObject::connect() behaves in when connecting a lambda whith something from another thread?
<greyback> tsdgeos: working on it now
<tsdgeos> :)
<mzanetti> greyback: I think it might fail to detect the different thread and makes it a directConnection
<greyback> mzanetti: that lambda run in the thread of the signal. No queued connections for lambdas
<mzanetti> yeah... so I think in qtmir the applicationRemoved is dangerous
<mzanetti> because that one in turn emits rowsRemoved etc
<greyback> mzanetti: there's no such lambda in unity-mir's AppManager tho
<greyback> mzanetti: and yeah the qtmir code is an old version of unity-mir's - it does need updating
<greyback> I've a branch with that mostly done somewhere
<tsdgeos> paulliu: can you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/logout/+merge/216373 ?
<greyback> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/enable-logs/+merge/222300 <- that the right thing to do?
<mzanetti> greyback: looks ok, but would need to test
<mzanetti> doing that now
<greyback> thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, I've implemented most scopes-api/unity-api/scopes-shell changes for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-api/+bug/1326292 ; can you assign unity8 to somebody?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326292 in Unity 8 "Unity8 should not request preview for the upcoming 'store' category in Apps" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> s/most//
<pstolowski> Saviq, also, reviews would be much appreciated ;)
<mzanetti> greyback: nope... installed that package, no unity-mir debug prints :/
<greyback> mzanetti: darn. Any ideas?
<mzanetti> greyback: just checking, but I guess dpkg-buildpackage actually sets the build type
<greyback> I totally didn't think it did. Oh well
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm verifying that
<Saviq> pstolowski, if you want reviews, we need MPs!
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, indeed :), 1 minute
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback, it does - RelWithDebInfo
<mzanetti> yep...
<Saviq> unless you override dh_autoconfigure of course
<mzanetti> ok... so I guess that's what we want to do
<Saviq> mzanetti, see what unity8 does
<mzanetti> thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, done. when implementing it in unity8, I think it'd be best if you leave the hack we currently have to ease the "transition", and remove it once new click scope lands
<Saviq> pstolowski, +1
<Saviq> pstolowski, or well, we can just land them together
<Saviq> but k
<om26er> Saviq, when does the old tabbar in unity8 get removed ?
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah, sure, I just think that way may be faster
<Saviq> om26er, you mean the new header? we'll get on it soon
<om26er> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> om26er, probably along with the dash overview, to not regress in the speed you can access your favourite items with
<om26er> Saviq, overview means bottom edge swipe to show all scopes ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes
<om26er> ok
<om26er> Saviq, when the screen is turned off the volume keys still work, is that handled by unity ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes
<om26er> there goes a bug report
<Saviq> om26er, there is one already
<Saviq> om26er, bug #1291458
<ubot5> bug 1291458 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[platform design] Volume buttons change ringtone volume when suspended" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291458
<Saviq> /food for real
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/enable-logs/+merge/222300/comments/532564
<mzanetti> greyback: I just tested this, works
<mzanetti> just make sure to turn spaces into a tab when copy/pasting it
<greyback> mzanetti: ack
<cwayne> greyback: mzanetti: do either of you guys have an n10? i've heard reports of the n10 being very flaky with the shell-rotation ppa, but i don't have one to verify
<greyback> cwayne: can you define "flaky" better? The main issue I know of is the browser scrolling badly (it just jitters until the scroll completes - not something we can fix, is either Mir or browser issue)
<cwayne> greyback: all I got was "it crashed 3 times in 5 minutes"
<cwayne> i can try and prod for some logs
<greyback> cwayne: running packages from yesterday/today?
<cwayne> greyback: yesterday, yeah
<cwayne> greyback: also apparently video playback doesn't work on n10
<greyback> cwayne: if you could get logs, it would help. Contents of /var/crashes especially.
<mzanetti> greyback: I think the problem is still that it gets crashy after the screen has been off
<mzanetti> it works fine at first, then it suspends, we wake it up again and things start crashing more often
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! since the right edge switcher landed, now if you have a single app opened and you swipe the right edge nothing happens. Previously the app zoomed out to show no apps are running. Intentional or regression ?
<greyback> cwayne: ouch. I hadn't tried video at all. I would suspect that doesn't work with stock images either...
<greyback> mzanetti: interesting
<om26er> that behavior can still be seen on dash (with no apps open)
<mzanetti> om26er: will be fixed soon
<mzanetti> om26er: design wasn't really sure yet what should happen in that case
<greyback> cwayne: ok I'll play with the N10 and try to repro & fix crashes.
<om26er> mzanetti, need me to report a bug ?
<cwayne> greyback: i've asked for logs to be sent your way as well
<greyback> cwayne: I doubt there's anything I can do about video playback though. Will see if I can figure out what's wrong
<mzanetti> om26er: not really... there's that big QtCompositor rework coming up, also turning the dash into an app... that will force us to touch that code anyways
<om26er> mzanetti, cool, that means dash in the right edge switcher ?
<greyback> cwayne: in the PPA this morning we have app splash screens working. It makes the UI look nicer, could you check it out please?
<mzanetti> om26er: yes
<om26er> always wanted that.
<om26er> yay!
<cwayne> greyback: yep, was just updating
<cwayne> greyback: cool! splash screen seems to work really well so far
<greyback> cwayne: let me know if you spot any problems
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: FWIW, for the short right edge flick Vesa's prototype didn't have the 2 gu minimum either but we still added it in the end. I think its safe to go ahead and add that check. I had the same feeling as Saviq when I tried it before.
<cwayne> greyback: will do
<cwayne> hmm, seeing a weird overlay on one of our scopes when in landscape on n4: http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/overlaid.png
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH 2gu is nothing, I'd say it should be like 1/4th of the screen
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... that's explicitly not wanted by design
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if Vesa made it like that, then that's probably fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: design wants to have it really short, if we're detecting its really what the user wants, and that's done by the speed
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, feels a bit jumpy to me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: jumpy in what sense?
<tsdgeos> too easy to close?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's too easy yeah
<tsdgeos> it's what the iphone does
<tsdgeos> it's ultra easy to close stuff in their "app carousel" view
<greyback> cwayne: can you show me how to install that scope?
<cwayne> greyback: push this to the phone and untar it: http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/scope.tgz
<mzanetti> cwayne: you said its flaky with the shorts app
<mzanetti> cwayne: for me the shorts app doesn't start up at all
<mzanetti> still nothing crashes
<cwayne> mzanetti: yeah me neither, i meant flaky as in sometimes that caused it to crash
<cwayne> not sure why the app itself will never launch though
<greyback> messaging app & dialer take _ages_ to start up
<mzanetti> greyback: right... dialer doesn't start for me at all either on the tablets. it does work on the phone
<cwayne> we hide it in the tablet images for the demos anyway
<mzanetti> oh, there it is :)
<mzanetti> indeed it just takes _ages_
<mzanetti> greyback: found an issue with the app splash
<mzanetti> its click through
<greyback> mzanetti: ah nice catch
<mzanetti> but I didn't have a single crash today so far
<greyback> cwayne: I pushed a fix so videos play from scopes
<cwayne> greyback: on n10?
<greyback> cwayne: well I'm playing "yes men fix the world" in the browser on my n10. But the video is far from smooth.
<greyback> there's a frame ordering bug on n10 that is very obvious
<greyback> Mir & binary blob GPU driver issue - nothing we can do
<cwayne> damn
<cwayne> well at least there's some playback now :)
<greyback> always a silver lining ;)
<cwayne> it's too bad split greeter + shell rotation can't go together, would be real nice to use a promoted image
<Saviq> cwayne, they can, it just needs time that you don't have ;)
<Saviq> cwayne, it's gonna be there in two weeks or so
<cwayne> :)
<cwayne> greyback: i love this app splashscreen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh I wonder, does the "swipe to close" work with multiple fingers? :D
 * greyback thinks its more natural to swipe away from you to close apps
<anpok> webos did that
<anpok> or still does that
<greyback> true
<cwayne> oh man i loved webos
<anpok> i frequently do that by accident on ubuntu .. especially when in the right edge app switcher
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. done.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I really don't understand bzr merge. I didn't modify main.cpp at all but I need to solve the conflict on main.cpp
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lol, you want to close 3 at the same time?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or 8 :D
<Saviq> dunno if I can do 10
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is this a requirement?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I can't imagine why it wouldn't work tbh
<tsdgeos> actually i should fix it
<tsdgeos> you can drag two
<tsdgeos> or more, just tried two
<Saviq> good ;)
<tsdgeos> but i think i have code that assumes just one
<tsdgeos> and the second breaks
<tsdgeos> and is left lying in the middle of the drag
<tsdgeos> so either limit it to 1
<tsdgeos> or make it work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i'm going to limit it to one
<tsdgeos> for now
<Saviq> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
 * tedg wonders how many words Saviq has bookmarks for
<Saviq> eofl
<Saviq> rofl
<Saviq> end of the floor, laughing
<Saviq> good I'm not on my balcony
<tedg> Heh, yes!
<Saviq> tedg, bookmarks are so 80's
<Saviq> tedg, awesome bar FTW
<tedg> Saviq, What do you see as the difference? I just see that as searchable bookmarks.
<Saviq> tedg, I don't *put* stuff in there
<Saviq> tedg, it just is
<tedg> Saviq, Ah, it forgets too much for me to do that.
<Saviq> yeah, my fallback is the Google machine
<Saviq> but rarely need it
<tedg> I use pinboard.in, it has nice chrome awesomebar integration "p ${search}"
<tedg> https://pinboard.in/u:ted.gould
<Saviq> chrome? maybe that's why it forgets too much :D
<tedg> Ifttt integrates it with other stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, remember how the carousel deals with clicked and pressAndHold?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, carousel itself emits clicked and pressAndHold signals, with index and delegate.y
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for some reason here
<tsdgeos> the dragging area of the second card
<tsdgeos> was getting the drag y of the first one
<om26er> how to autopilot tests with the split greeter ? just stop unity and start the tests ?
<tsdgeos> so that's why it wasn't working
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about instead we say that the delegate needs to have a clicked and pressAndHold callables (function / signal), and let it deal with what it needs internally?
<Saviq> om26er, unlock, and run phablet-test-run -n unity8
<Saviq> om26er, you can use the unlock_script (on your host) to unlock programatically (but easier to just unlock yourself)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's the benefit of that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no knowledge in Carousel of what CardCarousel needs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the delegate knows what it needs instead
<om26er> Saviq, ok, btw is the silo being tested ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes, I'm running ap now
<Saviq> om26er, and will go through testplan just after
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can do i guess, seems a big-ish refactory for only a "small" teoretical/architectural imprivement
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but sure, makes kind of sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7601829/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not a huge refactor :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise we'd need to pass the whole delegate, or build knowledge into Carousel
<Saviq> (sure, tests need fixing)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ideally we'd just pass the input to the delegate, but that's kinda impossible now
<tsdgeos> why are you passing the result to pressAndHold?
<tsdgeos> yeah smaller than what my head was thinking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scopes plugin requires it for activation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we need to allow for activation on long press now (scope decides per-category)
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we're getting rid of the if (scope == "click" && category == "local")
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not like it will ever get used
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's this thing called CarouselDelegate or something
<tsdgeos> document the functions there
<Saviq> BaseCarouselDelegate
<tsdgeos> or actually create empty ones
<Saviq> which we're not using
<tsdgeos> we are
<tsdgeos> in the tests
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, this could be an addition to QML
<tsdgeos> inheritance?
<tsdgeos> virtual functions?
<tsdgeos> multiple inheritance?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sometimes having to create a CardCarouselDelegate just to base it off of a BaseCarouselDelegate is painful
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, inheritance
<Saviq> something like
<tsdgeos> multiple inheritance + abstract functions would be cool
<tsdgeos> basically
<tsdgeos> interfaces
<Saviq> Loader:BaseCarouselDelegate { foo }
<Saviq> yeah
<MacSlow> Did the system-wide theme used by Qt-apps break for anybody with any recent update pulled?
<cwayne> mzanetti: greyback: dandrader: have you guys seen this on n4 landscape? http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/overlay.png
<greyback> tsdgeos: ^^
<tsdgeos> i didn't even know we could put the n4 in landsacape
<dandrader> cwayne, no...
 * greyback EOW
<greyback> bye all!
<mzanetti> bye greyback
<mzanetti> cwayne: I've seen this on trunk too
<mzanetti> with portrait
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: re landscape, check out the QtCompositor ppa
<mzanetti> or well, there's the rotation anyways... no need for you to check it out atm
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> dandrader: about the EdgeDragEvaluator
<tsdgeos> it doesn't do what i'm doing (which is what designers designed), no? i just "finish" the animation if they moved more than 1gu and the velocity is > 600
<tsdgeos> the EdgeDragEvaluator seems to have a distance that even if you are not moving at 600 it will be completed
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, it's more sophisticated
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the farther away away you drag, the less velocity is needed for the action to complete
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> not sure that's what deisgners want there
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is that what we use for launcher?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, up to a point where no velocity is needed. where actually you would need a negative-direction velocity to avoid auto-completion
<dandrader> tsdgeos, in short: the smaller the drag, the bigger the velocity must be for the action to be accepted
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> i unerstand
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to be what designers wanted
<tsdgeos> or not what the prototype does
<dandrader> dandrader, but if it feels better, it can be proposed. I believe it yields less unwanted actions and is still easy to achieve an intented action
<dandrader> s/dandrader/tsdgeos :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I actually made this up by playing with android's indicator panel (opening and closing it) :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so it's used in ubuntu's panel, lock screen and stage
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you known, design is an experimental, always changing, thing
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i understand you think it may be better, i'm eow'ing nowish though and next week i'll be busy with QtCS, maybe you can find time to replace the parts of code i have that use draggingArea with that?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: we're reaching that point where imho it's better if we "do" something than if we "perfect" something
<dandrader> tsdgeos, sure. incremental evolution/improvements is always a good approach
<tsdgeos> agreed, i'd vote for landing this if the code is not awful and design thinks its ok
<tsdgeos> and then we can propose using the EdgeDragEvaluator after RTM
<dandrader> tsdgeos, not for me to say. I just made a suggestion over there
<dandrader> haven't actually tried that branch yet
<dandrader> I mostly wanted people to be aware of this component so that it might get more wide spread use and improvements
<tsdgeos> i see
<mzanetti> dandrader: tsdgeos: yeah... I had the same issue for the short right edge flick too
<mzanetti> its a pity that we're not using a component we prepared just for this kind of stuff
<cwayne> dandrader: mzanetti: some crash files from the n4 running with shell-rotation: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~joc/n4-crashes/
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think we should make EdgeDragEvaluator support this use case and then make use of it in the stages code
<mzanetti> cwayne: hmm... I don't think those are related to unity8 crashing. Do you still see many unity8 crashes?
<mzanetti> cwayne: its working quite smoothly here by now. don't think I had a crash today
<mzanetti> well, no visible one at least
<cwayne> mzanetti: joc has seen a few on the n4, let me get him in here to share how he did it
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/swipe_down_close_no_remove_dash/+merge/221996/comments/532741
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<xnox> tedg: are you about?
 * tedg checks about me
<tedg> xnox, What's up?
<xnox> tedg: i have a PPA with upstart+cgroups that is usable on amd64/i386/armhf both for system and user level jobs
<tedg> Oooh, sexy.
<tedg> xnox, Link/
<tedg> ?
<xnox> tedg: there are a couple of tricks (a) one needs to call initctl notify-cgroupsmanager-address (b) one needs to specify at least one "cgroup" stanza in the job to get it cgroupsify
<xnox> (e.g. "cgroup cpu")
<xnox> tedg: it's in https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-foundations/+recipe/upstart-daily-nonvirt
<tedg> xnox, Do I need to notify in the user session?
<tedg> Seems like there's no way it could be started there.
<xnox> tedg: yes, you do need to notify in the user session as well. Which i think is a miss-normer.
<xnox> tedg: i might add a user-session job "start on startup" which does a sanity check that cgroupmanager is available, and if yes sends notification to user-session init.
<xnox> tedg: but yeah, it shouldn't be necessary on user-session at all. I'll chat with jodh about it.
<tedg> xnox, Cool, makes sense. If it was a job that'd work too really. Not sure which makes the code simpler.
<tedg> xnox, When's the next upstart release?
<tedg> I want the SetEnvList feature too :-)
 * tedg is demanding
<xnox> tedg: it works very well, I've made bogus expect stanzas & made a fork-bomb, and upstart job ended up as "stop/waiting" yet all dangaling remaining processes that where left about where in the correct cgroup. And the stanza is very flexible you can do specify/expand names of cgroups as needed and do settings etc.
<xnox> tedg: SetEnvList is in that ppa.
<xnox> tedg: currently next release is blocked on test-suite failures on arm64 & powerpc, and merging the fix for umask (where umask is lost across re-execs)
<xnox> tedg: and we are hunting a fantom race we introduced, which we are not yet sure if it's a real bug, memory-leak, or mostly harmless =)
<tedg> Yeah, would love to drop the url-dispatcher work around for that too.
<tedg> (umask)
<xnox> hm. yeah.
<xnox> tedg: i'll check if SetEnvList & umask fixes are cherry-pickable stand-alone into current upstart. It's all the changes that were needed for cgroups that we believe are causing the build-failures on arm64 & ppc64el.
<tedg> xnox, Eh, if the others are close I can wait. More showing excitement :-)
<tedg> The reason to use SetEnvList is for performance, so we'll need to measure it with the cgroups as well.
<tedg> I have a branch for it, but I used SetEnvMulti :-)
<xnox> tedg: yeah, it got renamed a couple of times.
<xnox> naming things is hard
<tedg> xnox, http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3377#comic
<xnox> tedg: how is app-launch rename going along?
<xnox> tedg: you do know that all coreapps projects used to have ubuntu- prefix and all got renamed to drop the prefix?! =)
<tedg> xnox, Good, done mostly. There were a couple of bugs to iron out, and a stressful day yesterday, but it looks okay now.
<tedg> Heh, good.
<xnox> tedg: never heard of SMBC, that one is funny
<tedg> xnox, Oh, it's a great comic. Don't start, it's an addiction.
<xnox> i do dilbert & xkcd
<tedg> Ah, the gateway comics
<cwayne> mzanetti: hey, found an issue with the app splash-screen -- seems to mangle chinese characters
<mzanetti> meh...
<mzanetti> let me have a look
<mzanetti> cwayne: what can I test it with?
<mzanetti> is there something in the store?
<cwayne> mzanetti: you can untar this to / on a phone to get some clicks http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/click.tgz
<cwayne> not sure of anything in the store
<mzanetti> thnks
<cwayne> mzanetti: i got it to at least show the english in the splash-screen, so we should be somewhat okay
<slangasek> bschaefer, Trevinho, bregma: so the unity SRU into trusty has had some possible regressions identified by the phased updater - crashes not seen in previous versions of unity (at least, not that the error tracker can determine).  Who can look at these? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/8fc148da910ae3d63758f6e96174a502860a6b95 https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/01c1227584de3b96094e513b6edb6c7d22f4801b
<bschaefer> slangasek, thank you for letting us know, ill take a look now
<slangasek> bschaefer: great, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-01
<mzanetti> good morning
<Mirv> mzanetti: sil2100: do you know the history / test case / moreinfo of tsdgeos' "We need PIE, doesn't matter if reduce_relocations is used or not" patch that was landed in February? that "Add fix for QObject::connect failing on ARM" (sil210) without a bug number?
<Mirv> I'm trying to get in line what upstream is doing, which changes compiler options again and I'm wondering how I'd test what was fixed with that patch
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> Mirv, where was that commit?
<Mirv> mzanetti: so in qtbase
<Mirv> mzanetti: and it was upstreamed. the thing what's happening upstream for 5.4.2 and 5.5.0 is very complex though, banning fPIE and mandating fPIC, and GCC5, and fPIC causes the Unity8 black screen that no-one was able to debug, and...
<mzanetti> oh boy
<Mirv> so on. I'm trying to collect pieces to the puzzle and now I've something that enables many upstream patches that will be default and I have unity8 running. but this's without -Bsymbolic now.
<mzanetti> Mirv, so I don't remember what exactly happened without that patch, but it should be pretty obvious in unity I think
<Mirv> apps seem to start, scopes seem to work. the patch was part of the first Qt 5.4 upload that wet in, and even uploaded by me, but I don't remember the details :) and somehow it was smuggled in by sil2100 actually.
<dednick> ltinkl: good morning.
<ltinkl> dednick: hiho
<dednick> ltinkl: welcome to Canonical! :)
<ltinkl> thank you :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: I can't seem to remember this at all ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: it's your name right there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.4.0+dfsg-4ubuntu2 :D
<Mirv> well, I can try to prepare a proper wily landing with AP tests done and see how it goes
<Mirv> oh right but this set of patches might have been the one that causes reverse deps to fail to build... ugh
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, I'll try to remember what that was about ;p
<Mirv> oh, actually, I'm not running in circles here, I might have step forward finally (I was trying different combinations all last week)
<mippe> hi FJKong!
<mippe> long time no see!
<mippe> welcome back MacSlow! did you have a good lunch?
<mippe> good morning Malsasa!
<mippe> I installed Unity today, and it is so good.
<mippe> however, how do i get the meny to be on the bottom of the screen?
<mippe> like on mac?
<mippe> please I really need help :(
<mippe> this is my first time using Linux :(
<mippe> I have heard Stallman is pretty good with LInux, is he around?
<Malsasa> mippe: hello, hello!
<Malsasa> What? Do you install Ubuntu from scratch?
<Malsasa> mippe: actually, Unity is a fixed desktop. The layout is locked since the beginning.
<Malsasa> mippe: but you can install some docks if you want. There are Avant Window Navigator (I don't know where is it now), Plank, Docker, etc.
<Malsasa> Eee, I think Stallman is not here. And will be never.
<mippe> aaah, thanks! I see, it is my first time using Ubuntu, so I didn't know Stallman wasn't around here :p
<mippe> But where does stallman hang?
<mippe> I have headrd he is good Linux user.
<mippe> it was a lot easier to install ubuntu, someone recommended xubuntu but it was very hard, my internet didn't work though :(
<mippe> thanks for the help boddy! I will come back here and ask for help if I get stuck again!
<mippe> exit
<mippe> exit
<kgunn> mzanetti: hey, so, we unclogged the wily proposed pocket where mir was goofed...so, in theory, we can land shell rotation
 * kgunn wonders if this is real...
<om26er> popey, Hi!
<popey> hello
<om26er> popey, re: bug 1457424 does that mean a goodbye to the traditional Ubuntu Shape ?
<ubot5> bug 1457424 in webbrowser-app "Please update icon (May 2015)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457424
 * popey shrugs
<om26er> popey, you reported the bug :p
<popey> on behalf of design
<mzanetti> kgunn, ack, will kick the silo... although I've really been wondering if we shouldn't just wait for OTA-4 to be out at this point...
<mzanetti> and do dual landing
<kgunn> mzanetti: my only fear is having vivid+ freeze again, have some other goof hold it up etc
<kgunn> but i totally defer to you
<kgunn> your choice
<mzanetti> kgunn, yeah... I wouldn't think it will freeze right after OTA-4 again
<mzanetti> kgunn, but we definitely need to be ready to land it immediately when it opens again
<kgunn> ltinkl: welcome!
<ltinkl> kgunn: thank you
<mhall119> willcooke: I (sort of) got my Nexus 4 outputting video to me TV! \o/
<mhall119> 2 problems though
<mhall119> 1) Either Unity 8 or Mir crashes when plugging/unplugging HDMI, but it's okay if I boot the phone while connected
<mhall119> 2) The display is off, I lose the top 20% of the UI off the top edge, and have a black 20% at the bottom
<mhall119> it fits the full height of my TV though, so it's probably re-sizing to fit
<mhall119> but the vertical offset is only for the display, touch coordinated don't seem to change, so what I touch doesn't match with what is on screen
<mhall119> are there bugs for these two things, or should I file them?
<kgunn> racarr: hey there, trying to rebuild silo4, for shell rotation...i'm wondering if the mp itself for qtubuntu just needs to get updated with latest mirevent changes
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207989309/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.qtubuntu_0.61%2B15.10.20150601-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<larsu> mardy: do you know when qt is supposed to run deferred delete events? It doesn't seem to when deleteLater() is called from within a glib signal handler
<larsu> I need to call sendPostedEvents(NULL, QEvent::DeferredDelete) manually in that case
<larsu> but, if make qt queue the whole thing onto the main loop itself (with a queued signal), it works again
<willcooke> mhall119, these are known
<mhall119> willcooke: ah, cool, I will keep trying it as I get new updates then
<mhall119> willcooke: I must say though, it was pretty awesome seeing it on my TV :)
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> glad it's working. Kudos to the U8 team
<willcooke> and the Mir team
<mhall119> yes, definitely
<mhall119> willcooke: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/383nlm/unity_8_and_mir_roadmap/
<willcooke> mhall119, that's a question for kgunn
<willcooke> I wonder if there was anything in UOS
<willcooke> probably was
<kgunn> dandrader|afk: can you take a look at why silo4 is failing to build, i just perused again....what's weird, is it's acting like alan_g's MP didn't land
<kgunn> but it di
<kgunn> d
<kgunn> oh crap...no it didn't
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/track-mir-deprecations/+merge/260214
<kgunn> hmmmm
<kgunn> wonder if this is b/c it started as a dual landing, then only went into wily
<kgunn> cause of the freeze
<kgunn> dandrader: actually, i just downloaded source from lp page....and alan's change seems to be part of the src package
<kgunn> even tho the mp is stil marked as approved
<kgunn> however, applying the diff, dpkg-source does complain strangely
<dandrader> kgunn, it doesn't seem to be a compilation error.
<dandrader> kgunn, ah, sorry it is, some unimportant pkg errors distracted me
<kgunn> dandrader: thot it was... complaining about mir_input_event_get_touch_event
<dandrader> this "[get-packaged-orig-source] Error 25" that I don't know what it is
<dandrader> kgunn, so yeah from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207989309/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.qtubuntu_0.61%2B15.10.20150601-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kgunn> dandrader: thot it was... complaining about mir_input_event_get_touch_event
<dandrader> kgunn, it seems that the qtubuntu used there is still using the outdated API
<kgunn> dandrader: so i just cross checked, and the src posted on lp, seems to be using the correct one...
<kgunn> so, i don't get it
<dandrader> like "error: 'mir_input_event_get_pointer_input_event' was not declared in this scope", this method is now mir_input_event_get_pointer_event
<kgunn> but it did act weird applying the diff
<kgunn> when i ran dpkg-source
<dandrader> kgunn, lp:qtubuntu still uses the outdated API. so it makes sense the build fails
<dandrader> kgunn, ie, alan's branch has *not* landed
<kgunn> dandrader: right, but, the src that's reflected in wily shows it's _including_ alan's branch
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/0.60+15.10.20150528-0ubuntu1
<dandrader> kgunn, what a mess, how can it land in wily but not get merged into trunk?
<kgunn> that's what i don't get....and my only guess
<kgunn> is that alan started that landing as a "dual landing" meaning to go into wily & vivid+
<kgunn> then they decided to freeze vivd+ (again...)
<dandrader> kgunn, maybe silo's work by gettin lp:qtubuntu and merging shellRotation branch into it. thus the build fails
<kgunn> and said, sorry, you can only land in wily
<kgunn> dandrader: you wouldn't think so....
<kgunn> you'd think it should use what's in the archive
<kgunn> archive and trunk don't have to match
<kgunn> (i mean they should...but there's no check or thing that makes it so)
<kgunn> robru: hey we got a weird one... ^
<kgunn> so, that qtubuntu landing from late last week, it seems that the change is present in the tarball
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/0.60+15.10.20150528-0ubuntu1
<kgunn> however, in our current silo 4, we have an MP for qtubuntu....and it's failing, as if the code didn't change
<kgunn> from this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/track-mir-deprecations/+merge/260214
<kgunn> oh nvmd....not so weird
<kgunn> dandrader: you're right
<kgunn> duh, it's pulling from lp:qtubuntu
<kgunn> sorry...i'm 1/2 working on something else
<robru> kgunn: dandrader is right, train build takes trunk, merges in your branch, and the result is uploaded to the PPA. it does appear that alan_g's branch landed in archive but didn't get merged to trunk, so it's not in this build
<kgunn> robru: but it is still super strange, that MP isn't merged
<robru> kgunn: yah I'm not sure why that merge didn't merge, I saw the silo free itself after wily migrated
<kgunn> robru: ok, i was just going to add alan
<kgunn> 's MP to our current silo then
<robru> kgunn: sounds like a plan
<kgunn> robru: it's been a while, how do i reconfigure ? ...use to be a link in the sheet, did it move?
<robru> kgunn: yeah it's in the menu at the top now
<kgunn> ack
<kgunn> i recall now...
<josharenson> I refactored a unity8 plugin and I can't get the plugin.qmltypes to regenerate using qmlplugindump. I keep getting QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<josharenson> any tips?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-02
<larsu> dednick: morning. We stumbled across https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-32859 again (with gsettings-qt). Do you know if there's any activity towards fixing that?
<dednick> larsu: don't think there's any activity on it.
<larsu> too bad - this might hit us in more places
<dednick> larsu: ya. i don't doubt it.
<dednick> I'll bump the bug report for an update.
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> do we have a downstream bug as well?
<dednick> larsu: I don't think so
<larsu> dednick: I'll make one
<dednick> larsu: ta
 * larsu wonders if launchpad knows about the qt bug tracker as well
<seb128> it doesn't
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/157488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 157488 in Launchpad itself "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker" [High,Triaged]
<larsu> seb128: wow you're quick. This is almost mpt-level in bug-finding skill
<seb128> haha
<seb128> larsu, well, I knew about that bug/looked at it in the past
<larsu> seb128: what's the launchpad project for qt?
<larsu> lp:qt doesn't have bugs
<seb128> larsu, what part of qt?
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+filebug
<seb128> for qtbase
<larsu> weird. Thanks seb128!
<seb128> qtdeclarative is another source though
<larsu> ya this is base
<larsu> dednick: http://pad.lv/1460970
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460970 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "DeferredDelete events not handled in time when created by GLib dispatched events" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> larsu: ta
<ltinkl> dednick, larsu: will adjust the merge request
<dednick> ltinkl: which merge request?
<ltinkl> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/gsettings-qt/queued-processing/+merge/259883
<dednick> ltinkl: ah.
<larsu> ltinkl: thanks (and sorry for being a bit padantic)
<ltinkl> dednick: to mention the QT bug report
<ltinkl> larsu: no problems
<dednick> ltinkl larsu: i've commented on the MP
<larsu> dednick: ah I wasn't aware that deleteLater is defined as delete-in-idle. mzanetti favors that approach as well. Fine by me
<ltinkl> larsu: I think dednick is afk
<mzanetti> I think dednick has an issue with IRC notifications :)
<ltinkl> [11:15] * dednick brb. doc appt.
<mzanetti> ah ok
<ltinkl> this time not :)
<larsu> meh, I'm commenting on the mr as well
<larsu> didn't know you could force queued connections
<larsu> that's pretty neat
<ltinkl> larsu: pretty much identical to the first solution
<larsu> ltinkl: no, because it fixes it for every user of qgsettings as well
<larsu> the first solution was qml-only
<mzanetti> right. yeah, +1 for doing it one level down
<ltinkl> right, this is the C++ iface
<larsu> ltinkl: people use that as well somewhere
<larsu> dunno where, but I remember people asking for it early on
 * larsu had planned a qml-only library before
<ltinkl> didn't know that, the project says "qml bindings" ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... launcher's model uses it in c++, just one example
<mzanetti> also in QtMir
<larsu> now it might stop leaking memory *cough*
<mzanetti> haha
 * larsu hopes it's not actually doing that
<larsu> mzanetti, ltinkl: speaking of qt, do you know what could possibly be the cause for this library to need the QObjectPrivate() symbol? pad.lv/1426335
<mzanetti> need to dig the code
<mzanetti> now that's odd... grepping through it, it only gives results in the binary, not in the code
<larsu> ya
<larsu> might be in one of those macros
<mzanetti> ltinkl, can you have a look please? I need to jump to a meeting
<mzanetti> otherwise I can do in half an hour
<larsu> no worries, just thought this might be something you stumbled onto before
<ltinkl> mzanetti: sure
<dednick> mzanetti: i have a problem with noticing IRC notifications ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<dednick> i think i need a forhorn
<mzanetti> lol
<dednick> foghorn
<mzanetti> or a vuvuzela
<dednick> haha. good idea. unfortunately i normally have laptop sound muted so might not help
<mzanetti> you could always use a USB rocket launcher to shoot you on IRC notifications
<ltinkl> or a red alarm LED sitting on your laptop's lid
<mzanetti> led is not intrusive enough
<ltinkl> ye or some effect that will start shaking all the windows
<ltinkl> wobbly on steroids
<dednick> ouch. the foghorn is quite annoying.
<ltinkl> larsu, dednick: review updated, I guess we'll also have to rollback the descriptions now :)
<larsu> and I found that symbol problem
<dednick> ltinkl: tests still work?
<larsu> qqmlpropertymap dereferences a QObjectPrivate in its protected constructor
<larsu> I don't even know what that is public?!
<larsu> I could not use that protected constructor, but the docs explicitly say to do so
<larsu> ah, that doesn't work indeed (tests fail because the type isn't registered correctly)
<ltinkl> dednick: yup
<dednick> ltinkl: ok. if you're ready can you mark as "ready for review" ?
<ltinkl> dednick: ah right
<dednick> larsu: is g_settings_set_value synchornous?
<dednick> i'm concerned that set + get in same mainloop cycle won't work anymore.
<dednick> (if it did before)
<larsu> dednick: mh? this is about change events, no?
<dednick> larsu: the qml componnent for gsettings updates the internal value only when the change event comes in.
<larsu> dednick: I thought qqmlpropertymap set the value from the return value of updateValue()
<larsu> dednick: the change event always comes in later, because _set_value() is async (and it might not even come at all for the gsettings object that originated the change)
<dednick> larsu: possible. ok, it's fine in that case.
<dednick> +1
<dednick> ltinkl: you confirmed the deleteLater is being effected with the queued invoking?
<dednick> perhaps we should add a unit test for it.
<larsu> dednick: I think we have a test that sets/gets during the same iteration
<larsu> at least i hope so... :)
<ltinkl> yup, there is one
<ltinkl> function test_changed()
<ltinkl> and test_write()
<dednick> ltinkl: how about a test for the delete later?
<ltinkl> dednick: using the loader+component reproducer?
<dednick> or "posted events" even
<ltinkl> dednick: this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/11494214/
<dednick> ltinkl: as long as it uses deleteLater in the loader. Not sure the garbage collection for qml is entirely reliable.
<larsu> it does
<larsu> (for me *cough*)
<dednick> :) might be better as a Qt C++ test
<ltinkl> ye
<ltinkl> larsu, dednick: added the requested C++ testcase for the MP
<larsu> thanks, will have a look after lunch
<dednick> ltinkl: ta
<dednick> ltinkl: can you change the file name? test2.cpp isn't very descriptive! :)
<dednick> test_gsettings or something
<ltinkl> dednick: well the qml test is called test.cpp so... :)
<dednick> ic. do you need the other pro file?
<dednick> ltinkl: ?
<ltinkl> dednick: umm, I guess so; it's a different target
<ltinkl> dednick: QML vs. C++ testcase
<dednick> ltinkl: ok. can you rename the target and testfile to cpptests at least?
<ltinkl> dednick: ok
<ltinkl> dednick: done
<MacSlow> yes... yes... yes...
 * MacSlow does _the_ dance
<MacSlow> ...and wonders how he can avoid having to dring alcohol
<MacSlow> dandrader|afk, we have to do the dance I guess :)
<kgunn> ummm, MacSlow i thot the bet was before the end of sprint :)
<kgunn> altho...you could blame mir guys for sabotage :-P
<MacSlow> kgunn, technically yes... thanks for reminding me :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, nah... they were just worried about my health ;)
<kgunn> brb
<dednick> ltinkl: approved
<ltinkl> dednick: ty
<dandrader> MacSlow, what? it has landed?
<MacSlow> dandrader, well... approved at least... not fully landed yet... still I feel like funky-dancing :)
<MacSlow> dandrader, tutorial available here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdz88MBWomo
<dandrader> :)
<josharenson> So re yesterday: what is the correct way to generate  a .qmltypes file using qmlplugindump... I keep getting an error
<dandrader> It's been ages since I last used qmlplugindump. I think dednick used it recently
<dednick> josharenson: you should just be able to call make qmltypes
<dednick> if you're using unity8 i mean
<dednick> it updates everything
<dednick> josharenson: otherwise, take a look at the unity8/cmake/modules/QmlPlugins.cmake file for the correct usage.
<popey> kgunn: is there a list of video drivers that unity8/mir supports? (specifically I am using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC )
<kgunn> popey: so you can think of unity8/mir running on any android driver set and any mesa driver set
<popey> nouveau?
<kgunn> popey: in theory yes
<popey> :)
<kgunn> popey: well, it does work, but we also hear alot about a variety of bugs that come and go
<kgunn> as nouveau isn't really backed by nvidia.....the result is kinda just that
<popey> ok, just tried and it doesn't work at all, drops back to a login screen
<popey> oh, no, it froze
<kgunn> popey: so is this unity8 desktop session ?
<popey> yes
 * balloons listens
<kgunn> before doing that, you could just install mir demos, and do the vt dance just to see if the mir+nouveau is ok
<popey> the vt dance?
<popey> sorry, I'm new to this
<kgunn> popey: under "running mir natively" http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_pc.html
<popey> ok
<kgunn> might be better to pop over to #ubuntu-mir also
<popey> ok
<balloons> kgunn, ohh so someone is still using unity.ubuntu.com.. interesting
<kgunn> balloons: only b/c someone helped with some automagic to upload our .md files to that....
<balloons> probably an old CI job
<balloons> good to know however
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-03
<kbroulik> is there a way to have an app be deployed as binary rather than launched through qmlscene? I'm trying to deploy an existing Qt app for android, ios, etc on ubuntu phone but it seems I need to go through qmlscene?
<popey> you dont need to use qmlscene
<popey> we have a number of binary apps which don't use qmlscene
<popey> kbroulik: probably get better answers in #ubuntu-app-devel though
<kbroulik> sorry, will do, thx
<popey> willcooke: \o/
<popey> lulz, vol+ and vol- works to take a screenshot on laptop :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, how do I install ppa's nowadays? I did add-apt-repository && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on silo 04 ppa
<dandrader> mzanetti, but the dist-upgrade does nothing
<mzanetti> should work...
<dandrader> mzanetti, because apt-cache policy tells that the lower versions from ubuntu repo are still preferred from the ppa ones
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I have to do "apt-get install foo=1.2.3" to make apt install the latest version from the ppa
<mzanetti> dandrader, ah, I think the stable-phone-overlay is pinned
<mzanetti> dandrader, you should use the citrain tool to install a silo anyways
<dandrader> mzanetti, last time I tried to use that tool it didn't work. but sounds like the perfect time to give it a second chance
<mzanetti> yeah. seems to work for me lately
<dandrader> never heard of this "pinning repos" feature before
 * dandrader googles for it
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, I need the unity8 desktop preview ppa, even in wily?
<balloons> I say that because the version in the ppa is newer than vivi
<balloons> *wily
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: You mean the unity8-lxc stuff?
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, yea, sorry :-)
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Hey, so if you always want the latest and greatest (along with potential bugs), use the PPA.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Getting fixes into the archive requires the ci-train and that can sometimes take a while to get done.
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, ack.. Just wanted to confirm that was true
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-04
<Mirv> greyback: can you slip https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtubuntu/build_dep_libinput-dev_qt55/+merge/254365 into a landing at some point?
<greyback> Mirv: ack, will do
<Mirv> thanks, not a huge problem but nice to have for no-change rebuild tests
<kgunn> dednick: just following up on inline video/audio, ready to rock?
<kgunn> as in land :)
<dednick> kgunn: still some issues
<dednick> jim is working on them
<hggdh> this is cool (but wrong) updated Wily to latest, rebooted; dual-monitor setup lost, reset it; got a message on a different pane to accept/reject the config (found it 1200 seconds later)
<hggdh> the message currently states the config will be reversed in -1246 seconds
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-05
<pstolowski> cimi, ping
<cimi> pstolowski, PONG
<cimi> pong :D
<pstolowski> cimi, hey :)
<pstolowski> cimi, need little advice with cards
<pstolowski> cimi, http://i.imgur.com/X730l8J.png
<pstolowski> cimi, how can i make artists and albums cards there have same size as tracks? they're already 'large' but that doesn't seem enough
<pstolowski> cimi, nb, the cards in tracks are new (in-card playback implemented by tsdgeos)
<cimi> pstolowski, maybe is the template that is wrong
<pstolowski> cimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11586754/
<cimi> pstolowski, I had a quick look, I will see it later or monday if is ok
<pstolowski> cimi, ok, thanks
<cimi> I am working on another card thing now, I am touching those things
<KalibreX324> hello
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-06
<TravLR> Hi all. I'm wondering if there is any documenation Online regarding the details of the design philosophy behind Unity?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-06
<oao> i'm wondering if anyone is actively working on making unity compatible with user configuration of multitouch trackpad gestures
<oao> (the internet generally says "if you want to do that, recompile unity" with a lot of probably-out-of-date advice)
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, can https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/apparmor-profile/+merge/272602 be top-approved?
<Saviq> Trevinho, help... "compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'composite' not loaded."
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, ping
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Hi
<Saviq> pstolowski, ACK
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks
<dandrader> dednick, replied to your "need info" here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/improveSessionDebugLogging/+merge/296199
<dednick> dandrader: ok, approved.
<dandrader> dednick, thanks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, fancy a code review?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sure
<dandrader> tsdgeos,  https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/consecutiveCustomCursors/+merge/296608
<dandrader> tsdgeos, be sure to read the MP description carefully
<dandrader> there's a catch
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you mean "Move the cursor between those two cells and see the cursor shape change accordingly." ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I mean specially the sentence after that :)
<tsdgeos> the bug?
<dandrader> yes
<tsdgeos> ok, will be careful
<tsdgeos> hope it doesn't make my computer explode, right?
<tsdgeos> :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, unity8 will be stuck in a busy loop in the rendear thread
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so you will have to kill it
<tsdgeos> fine :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's just gonna explode over greyback 's computer anyway
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can i do that on the desktop or need the pc?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i mean desktop vs phone
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, either
<tsdgeos> oka
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-07
<Saviq> pstolowski, how's your silo doing?
<pstolowski> Saviq, there were issues with online accounts, now fixed. i approved ~30 minutes ago, waiting for autopkg
<Saviq> pstolowski, ack
<mterry> dednick, josharenson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17088608/
<josharenson> tsdgeos: pushed the autoscroll branch + prereq + GPL
<tsdgeos> josharenson: :)
<josharenson> mterry: this is something you need https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/new-mir-socket-variable
<josharenson> mterry: also, just in case your currious (and there are logs at the end) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1583624
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1583624 in Light Display Manager 1.18 "Mir cannot open a tty when started by lightdm" [High,In progress]
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-08
<dandrader> greyback, a simple one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/winIdIsMirSurface/+merge/296794
<greyback> dandrader: I think mir  has api for surfaces to get a persistent ID. That would be more suitable than a pointer
<dandrader> greyback, oh, it's missing the prereq. just a sec
<dandrader> greyback, there https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/winIdIsMirSurface/+merge/296795
<dandrader> greyback, you need a pointer to refer to the surface in mir's client API
<dandrader> greyback, and that's unique from the applications point of view
<dandrader> greyback, it's used here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/mirSurfaceInputBounds/revision/473
<dandrader> greyback, in src/plugin/mirinputregionupdater.cpp
<dandrader> greyback, will propose those other branches once I'm finished with testing. but got diverted by https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1588929
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588929 in QtMir "cursor interactions cause lockup with pocket desktop" [Undecided,In progress]
<greyback> dandrader: sure, but winId() is more suited to the persistent ID that works across processes. Say process A wants to child its window to process B, IMO winId is way to communicate that
<greyback> I think the native window interface thingy would be good enough to return the raw mir pointer to a qwindow
<dandrader> greyback, so you want it to return MirPersistentId then. Then how do you suggest an app to get the MirSurface* of its QWindow?
<greyback> dandrader: I think we already do in QPlatformNativeInterface::windowProperty
<greyback> well our subclass of it
<sil2100> Saviq, tsdgeos: hey! Could you guys help me out and give https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1498 a spin once you have a minute?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: works fine here \o/
<sil2100> Wooo \o/
<sil2100> tsdgeos: thanks!
<lborda> hi alicia
<Trevinho> cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-settings-components/cmake-staging-install-fix
<jarlath> I'm not seeing updates to Unity 8 desktop on 16.04, yet 16.10 seems to be ahead in develpment. Is 16.04 Unity 8 'parked'?
<cimi> jarlath, you have stable phone overlay PPA?
<jarlath> cimi : No, the standard unity8-desktop in the 16.04 archive. I'm told phone overlay hasn't got the desktop components
<cimi> jarlath, we still use that PPA as  base, the stack is the same, if you can upgrade 16.10 will have what's most recent
<jarlath> Thanks cimi. Might do that. Is the plan going forward to move with the releases?
<cimi> jarlath, I am going to upgrade soon over the next weeks, but so far I develop in xenial + phone overlay PPA
<cimi> jarlath, then every once a while we do landings and we create PPA for testing new features
<cimi> but you shouldn't worry about those, they might break things :)
<jarlath> cimi, thats good enough for me. Ill go with phone overlay :) Thanks again.
<cimi> jarlath, you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-09
<jarlath> Is it possible to get the store to work for installing apps rather than by the terminal? Stapble phone overlay PPA on 16.04
<jarlath> Lost my connection. I've been able to install Cut the Rope on Unity 8 desktop (stable phone overlay on 16.04) but not most other apps (eg, document viewer). They report an error at 100% of download. Any info on this?
<jarlath> sudo apt install python3-libertine-chroot
<TenLeftFingers> Can anyone explain this output when configuring Libertine from the cli? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17139689/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, added a test to https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/161896/
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-10
<josdem> Hello guys, what programming language I should use if I want to develop in Unity desktop?
<Saviq> josdem, what would you like to develop?
<tsdgeos> tedg: ping
<tsdgeos> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libertine-scope/+bug/1591342 you or libertine-scope ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1591342 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Complains about bad url on libertine scope urls" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-54029
<josdem> Hello Saviq I'm ilooking for create applications for Ubuntu since is my favorite platform
<josdem> I want to write code to create applications for Unity
<josdem> So, I'm reading about Mono, but I don't like too much .NET and Microsoft stuff to be honest
<Saviq> josdem, Unity doesn't really care what you write your applications in
<Saviq> most of the current (unity7) applications are gnome apps, so using the GTK framework, written in C or Vala mostly, or I think JS recently, too
<Saviq> the new shell we're developing right now for mobiles and desktops in Qt/QML (so C++ and JS roughly)
<Saviq> and that's what the mobile-targeted UITK is
<josdem> So, I can write in GTK with C, that's ok with me, what about Python and PyGTK?
<josdem> What sites do you recommend to start with QT/QML ?
<Saviq> josdem, sure, Python and PyGTK works, too
<Saviq> josdem, the official Qt/QML tutorial is here http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-tutorial.html
<josdem> Thank you Saviq, I'm installing qt open source, since mobile development also is my interest
<josdem> Hope I can contribute to the great Ubuntu platform soon
<Saviq> josdem, welcome :)
<duflu_> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1564351
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1564351 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 stuck on hint "Long swipe from the left edge to open the Today scope" and can't close it. Desktop left unusable." [High,Fix released]
<Trevinho> ltinkl-u8: fooo
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-12
<federgbux> hi, someone knows something about unity desktop packages for debian jessie?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-06-06
<alan_g> Sorry if this is old news, but I just noticed this: "We are pleased to announce that Yunit packages are now available in an overlay repository for debian unstable (64bit)!" https://forum.yunit.io/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=32
<Elleo> alan_g: cool :)
